# Morewood Bikes User Gallery



## Stolem (3. Dezember 2009)

Hey Ho,

zu später Stunde habe ich mich noch entschlossen einen Thread für "unsere" Morewoods aufzumachen. Ich denke es macht Sinn hier nicht nach Long Travel & Short Travel zu sortieren.

Also postet eure Räder, zeigt was ihr habt und womit ihr eure Trails unsicher macht!



Hier mein Shova LT.
Mittlerweile hat es Minions drauf für DH Rennen. Die Queens kommen nur in den heimischen Wäldern auf die Felgen:


----------



## Stylo77 (3. Dezember 2009)

dann mal meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Dezember 2009)

@ Stolem...    sehr schönes Rad......,  ahh, ne 66 RC drin verbaut


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

Sodala, dann meins auch nommal
Zumindest so wie es noch vor einer Woche war...mit 16,9kg (mit normaler Stütze)
Erstmal die eine Seite:







Und dann noch die andere Seite:







@Stylo: Deine Sattelstütze ist verbogen (das mußt ich jetzt schreiben )


G.


----------



## rostigerNagel (3. Dezember 2009)




----------



## LB Jörg (3. Dezember 2009)

Da gibts ja jetzt viel geniale Morehühner auf der ersten Seite

Und dann auch noch mein Tourenshovahuhn:





G.


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2009)

Das 06er Shova LT meiner Freundin:



Aktuell allerdings mit Matschreifen, angepasstem Fox DHX 5.0 Air und Formula Scheiben...


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. Dezember 2009)

British Racing Green ??


----------



## Surtre (3. Dezember 2009)

RAL 6005 Moosgrün


----------



## roflboy (3. Dezember 2009)

so mein bock
kommen ncoh neue griffe und vorbau


----------



## Stolem (3. Dezember 2009)

eieiei sind das feine Räder hier!

Die Seite kann ja direkt in Porn THread übernommen werden!

NICE Leute 

cheerio!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

sehr gute Idee, Stolem.

Hier sind aber auch schöne und vor allem verschieden aufgebaute, bunte Moorewoods am Start. Großes Kino 

Hier mein Shova St 2007. Eventuell kommen bald mal die georderten Fat Alberts drauf und ich denke noch über die überarbeitete KS 900 Stütze nach.



  
Mein absolutes Lieblingsbike.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## 7 Zwerge (4. Dezember 2009)

Mein Mbuzi-Nachfolger:


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön in dem schwarz, 7Zwerge.

Kannst du mir (gerne auch per PN - ist ja ein Fotoalbum) sagen, wie dir das Bike nun im "Langzeitvergleich" im Vergleich zum Mbuzi gefällt? War ja auch mal in meiner engeren Auswahl.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## roflboy (4. Dezember 2009)

aaaaa so viele schöne morewoods!!!
meint ihr blaue bremsleitungen würden zu mienem grünem izimu passen?
natürlich würde ich dann nur noch elox blaue teile verbauen und alle anderen schon vorhanden elox farben rausschmeißen... 
hab ihr sonst irgent welche anregungen für meine kleine?


----------



## Stolem (4. Dezember 2009)

lass es wie es ist.

blau, schwarz, weiß, grün wäre zuviel

schwarz weiß und grün geht gut. wobei mir die weißen teile in schwarz deutlich besser gefallen würden!

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

Ja laß es wie es ist.
Wenn überhaupt dann würd ich rein optisch lieber die Kurbel in eine schwarze ändern.
.....und weiße Griffe wirken natürlich nur in weiß schön (falls des mal weiße waren)

G.


----------



## albikilla (4. Dezember 2009)

so hier mein Babyâ¦

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/7/6/2/3/_/large/verschiedene030.jpg


----------



## albikilla (4. Dezember 2009)




----------



## albikilla (4. Dezember 2009)

@Stylo77

Dein Kalula ist der Hammer und überhaupt in Kobaltblau wirklich wirklich saugeilllll!!!!!
Schade das MW nicht das Makulu auch in dieser geilen Farbe machtkanns bis Jänner fast nicht mehr erwarten bis endlich mein Makulu eintrifft


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Dezember 2009)

Ahhh...komplett GeBOSt...sieht  aus.
Hab in meins die Woche mal eine Rohloff zum Test reingebastellt.....hats net gerade leichter gemacht

G.


----------



## stilbikes (4. Dezember 2009)

für echte kaufinteressenten, habe ich ein aufgebautes kalula zum testen hier in potsdam stehen, ist ein offizielles demorad. LG ansonsten schicke räder ;-)


----------



## albikilla (5. Dezember 2009)

@LBJÃ¶rg: Mit Rohloff? was wiegt das Teil dann mehr? Wird sicher Hecklastig werden â¦ ))
Bekomme meines nicht unter 17,8kg in RaceVersion!

Ach Ja trenne mich schweren Herzens von meinen Izimu Rahmen da mir das Christkind das Makulu bringtâ¦wenn jemand interesse hatâ¦(mit S**toy und Diabolous Kurbel)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Dezember 2009)

albikilla schrieb:


> @LBJÃ¶rg: Mit Rohloff? was wiegt das Teil dann mehr? Wird sicher Hecklastig werden â¦ ))
> Bekomme meines nicht unter 17,8kg in RaceVersion!



Naja, die Gewichtsverteilung ist immer noch frontlastig.
Wie sichs hÃ¼pft weiÃ ich noch net....mal schaun vielleicht kann ichs heute mal richtig testen.
Gewicht....ojeoje...jetzt in schwerer stabiler RaceausfÃ¼hrung 18,5kg
Normalerweise muÃ mann zu komplett XT beim Wechsel 900g Rohloffzuschlag geben.
Aber beim Dhler ist ja nichts drann was normalerweise wegfÃ¤llt....kommt ja ansich nur was dazu oder wird getauscht.
Ich sehs mal so. FÃ¼r ein Morhuhn ist es nicht leicht und fÃ¼r ein normales Rad in der Klasse nicht schwer....und fÃ¼r ein Rohloffbike in der Klasse ist es wieder leicht
Aber da ich zur Zeit des Izimu mehr freeridisch nutz und die Nabe im Shova echt gut funktioniert wollt ichs mal ausprobieren.
Weil  es gibt da nichts besseres wie ohne zu treten zu schalten
Und die Lautlosigkeit ohne Schaltwerk beim Fahren ist der Hammer
Aber wie gesagt erstmal richtig testen....mit 18,5kg....

G.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (5. Dezember 2009)

izimu dh von 2005, vorherst mit 66 aber für die nächste saison kommt ne doppelbrücke dran. weiß zufällig jemand wie man den dämpfer in der flachesten lenkwinkel-einstellung einbauen muss damit nichts anstösst? ich mag die feder nicht ausbaun weil die buchsen so schwer runtergehn.


----------



## H.B.O (5. Dezember 2009)

hier noch meins, bild ist leider nicht das beste aber bei der wm 2010 wirds sicher massig schöne bilder vom siegerbike geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (5. Dezember 2009)

18.5 KG gehen doch klar.
Soviel wiegt mein Shova LT auch. 
Liegt an der Gabel mit 3.5KG und an den Felgen.
Also Potential ist bei mir einiges - hab ich aber kein Bock drauf 

Cheers


----------



## apocalypse-dude (6. Dezember 2009)

Meins mit neuer Saint Kurbel...


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Dezember 2009)

...juhuuu ein Moorhuhnfred und hier is meins...auf dem Bild ca noch 15,8kg..ein bisschen wirds noch abnehmen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. Dezember 2009)

apocalypse-dude schrieb:


> Meins mit neuer Saint Kurbel...



Jo das macht optisch was her!


----------



## Stolem (6. Dezember 2009)

auf jeden 

es ist einfach ein super schönes izimu!!!


----------



## exel (12. Dezember 2009)

Nach all den schicken Fullys jetzt mal ein hartes Morewood:





Ich hoffe es gefällt. Bis auf Züge kürzen und eventl. Bashguard ist es fertig.


----------



## Stolem (12. Dezember 2009)

gefällt


----------



## Testonkel (13. Dezember 2009)

Meine Nougat-Ziege.

Besser Bilder gibt's, wenn der Aufbau fertig ist.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Dezember 2009)

Art gerechte Haltung! 

Falls jemand mal sein Izimu in größe L verkaufen möchte. Dann bitte bei mir melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (13. Dezember 2009)

Ja, tolle Lackierung
Und ganz wichtig nach der Ausfahrt, dem Bike gleich was zum Trinken hinstellen

@Hannibal: Nöööö

G.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Dezember 2009)

@Jörg, deines will ich eh nicht mehr, das hast du mir schon zu hart hergerissen!


----------



## Nesko (15. Dezember 2009)

Guude,

eine frage an die Izimu Fahrer...wie lang ist das Oberrohr parallel gemessen? S oder L ist egal.

Gruß


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Dezember 2009)

um welches baujahr gehts denn?


----------



## Nesko (15. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> um welches baujahr gehts denn?


 

2010 oder 2009, egal. Hat sich doch nichts geändert an der Geo, oder?
Leute, könnt ihr bitte ein Maßband in die Hand nehmen und euer Bike mal messen!? Kann doch nicht so schwer sein ;-)


----------



## exel (16. Dezember 2009)

Nachdem mein Bild verloren gegangen ist, poste ich mein Enza jetzt noch mal in schön:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2009)

was meinst denn du mit parallel gemessen? ich könnte mit nem 05er izimu dienen...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab auch nur ein 08er...

@Exel: Ja des schaut wirklich schön aus


G.


----------



## Nesko (16. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> was meinst denn du mit parallel gemessen? ich könnte mit nem 05er izimu dienen...


 

Hi,

meistens wird doch die "effektive" Länge angegeben....ich messe es immer parallel, d.h. mitte Steuerrohr bis mitte Sattelrohr, parallel zum Oberrohr halt.


----------



## Nesko (16. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ich hab auch nur ein 08er...
> 
> @Exel: Ja des schaut wirklich schön aus
> 
> ...


 

Kannst du mal bitte dein ausmessen? Die Geo der 08er und 09er ist doch gleich?


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Dezember 2009)

Ob die Geo gleich ist weiß ich net.

Hast Glück, habs Rad gerade hier stehen.
Kommt jetzt drauf an in welche Höhe ichs meß.
Also wenn ich es direkt Mitte Oberrohr von Mitte Steuerrohr zu Mtte Sitzrohr messe sind es 580mm.
Messe ichs parallel zum Oberrohr in Höhe Ende Sattelrohr sind 575mm.
Ach, ich habe L


G.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2009)

meinst du mitte = mittelpunkt (ursprung) des rohrradius bzw durchmesser  oder 
mitte = auf der mitte der rohrhöhe?
also ich hab mal gemessen (rahmengrösse ist s):
kante steuersatz/oberrohr bis kante sattelrohr/oberrohr : 495mm
ursprung steuerrohr bis ursprung satelrohr auf oberrohrhöhe: 545mm

zudem hab ich noch ein datasheet von morewood  von 2005 ausgegraben, wenn du mir deine email adresse gibst kann ichs dir schicken, ist zu groß um es als anhang ins forum zu packen.
hoffe ich konnte helfen?


----------



## Nesko (16. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> meinst du mitte = mittelpunkt (ursprung) des rohrradius bzw durchmesser oder
> mitte = auf der mitte der rohrhöhe?
> also ich hab mal gemessen (rahmengrösse ist s):
> kante steuersatz/oberrohr bis kante sattelrohr/oberrohr : 495mm
> ...


 

Ja, Ihr habt mir geholfen. Hab das so gemeint...kann das Bild nicht hier reinmachen, hier der Link:http://www.last-bikes.de/specs/Specificafion_Cord_V1-03.pdf
C ist parallel gemessen, B effektiv oder horizontal und D ist...wat weiß ich ;-)


----------



## Nesko (16. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ob die Geo gleich ist weiß ich net.
> 
> Hast Glück, habs Rad gerade hier stehen.
> Kommt jetzt drauf an in welche Höhe ichs meß.
> ...


 
Genau, 575mm stimmt. Die messen das halt auch so, horizontal...und da ist es in L 610mm.
http://www.morewoodbikes.com/bikes/


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2009)

super, dann mal einen schönen abend! ich glaube D wäre dann die effektivlänge des unterrohrs.


----------



## Medabrigel (24. Dezember 2009)

dann möchte ich doch auch mal mein Mbuzi vorstellen 

Mbuzi #1 (leider etwas kaputt)







Mbuzi #2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Dezember 2009)

alter! wie hast du das denn bitte geschafft? frontal gegen nen baum gefahren?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (24. Dezember 2009)

...noch nicht ganz - aber fast!





hier mal noch ne teile liste!
Rahmen	-Morewood Izimu DH 2008 / S
Steuersatz 	-Reset WAN.5
Gabel 	-Rock-Shox BoxxerWorld Cup 2009
Vorbau 	-Sunline Direct Mount
Lenker 	-burgtec, nukeproof, ...???
Spacer 	-Tattoo Carbon
Griffe 	-Odi Cross X Trainer 
Dämpfer	-Fox DHX 5.0 2008 / 241x76mm 
Stütze	-SDG Micro I-beam
Sattel 	-SDG I-beam I-fly
Klemme 	-Morewood-Spanner 34,9
Pedale 	-Nuke Proof Neutron
Kurbel 	-Shimano Saint
Kettenblatt	-Shimano Saint
Lager 	-Shimano Saint
Kefü 	        -MRP G2 - black (?)
Schaltwerk 	-Shimano 105
Trigger 	-Shimano Saint
Kette 	-Shimano XTR
Kasette 	-Shimano Ultegra 
Zughülle 	-Goodridge stahlflex clear
Bremsen 	-Hope Moto V2
Scheiben 	-Hope V2 Floating 203mm
Naben 	-Hope Pro2 20mm/ 150x12mm 36° 
Speichen 	-DTswiss Competion DB 2.0-1.8-2.0 
Nippel 	-DTswiss Alu 12x2mm 
Felgen 	-Mavic 721 36° 
Schläuche 	-Schwalbe AV13D
Reifen 	-Maxxis Minion (2,5  42aST / 2,5  60aMP)

...schöne W wünsch ich!


----------



## Medabrigel (24. Dezember 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> alter! wie hast du das denn bitte geschafft? frontal gegen nen baum gefahren?



korrekt, hab mir dabei das handgelenk gebrochen (die gabel konnte man auch als abfall verwerten)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (24. Dezember 2009)

Medabrigel schrieb:


> korrekt, hab mir dabei das handgelenk gebrochen (die gabel konnte man auch als abfall verwerten)



ui, hoffe alles funktioniert wieder? naja son völlig geschrottetes rahmen/gabelset kann man sich auf jeden fall gut an die wand hängen und jedem erzählen was man fürn wilder kerl ist  
frohes fest übrigens!


----------



## stilbikes (26. Dezember 2009)

hier meins:









...ist das Testbike für meine Kunden ;-)

sorry für die Qualität war ist ein Handyfoto eines Kunden ...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (26. Dezember 2009)

kalula mit BOS-fahrwerk... ein traum... was solls denn kosten so wies da steht?


----------



## stilbikes (26. Dezember 2009)

bitte Anfragen per PN ;-)

Ausstattung:

Rahmen: Morewood Kalula 
Dämpfer: BOS Stoy
Steuersatz: Sixpack
Vorbau: Race Face Diaboulus 2
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR red
Schaltwerk: Shimano SAINT (das ganz kleine)
Trigger: Shimano SAINT
Kurbeln + Innenlager: Shimano SAINT
Pedale: Nuke Proof
Sattelstütze: Nuke Proof
Bremse: Formula The ONE 2010 (nicht die FR Variante)
Naben: Shimano SAINT
Felgen: SPANK Spike
Speichen: DT comp
Kasette: Shimano ULTEGRA


----------



## bobtailoner (27. Dezember 2009)

das izimu von botzplatzheld is ja mal eine granate!
mach feddich dat teil!


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (27. Dezember 2009)

@bob - hej dank dir! gebe mir mühe... -sollte so in den nächsten zwei-drei wochen fertig sein (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roflboy (27. Dezember 2009)

so fertig für den moment! giffe werden noch zu odis umgewndeln... sry wegen dem schlechtem bild, war mein handy... verbesserungen?


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Dezember 2009)

Ahhhhh.....schon wieder Handyfotos

Man, die Gabel paßt einfach so gut an des Kalula das mans fast haben muß

G.


----------



## roflboy (28. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Man, die Gabel paßt einfach so gut an des Kalula das mans fast haben muß
> 
> G.


nciht nu die gabel, der rahmen passt einfach sau gut zu bos elementen und überhaupt ist dar rahmen über porno! eifnach ein spitzenklasse bike!
aber mein izimu würd ich trotzdem ncith dagegen tauschen hehe^^


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2009)

roflboy schrieb:


> nciht nu die gabel, der rahmen passt einfach sau gut zu bos elementen und überhaupt ist dar rahmen über porno! eifnach ein spitzenklasse bike!
> aber mein izimu würd ich trotzdem ncith dagegen tauschen hehe^^



Ja, so seh ich des auch....Sonst hätte man ja wieder die alten Überalldreckwoernethinsollprobleme die man beim Izimu endlich gelöst hat

G.


----------



## roflboy (28. Dezember 2009)

also kommen wir zu dem entschluss: morewood ist geil!


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Dezember 2009)

roflboy schrieb:


> also kommen wir zu dem entschluss: morewood ist geil!



Oke...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (28. Dezember 2009)

Mein Mbuzi mit Winterbereifung. Der Kabelsalat muss noch irgendwie geändert werden, bin aber nicht so sicher wie ich sie am Besten verlege 
Vorschläge??


----------



## deorsum (31. Dezember 2009)

hier mein izimu


----------



## RedSKull (31. Dezember 2009)

Mein 2008er Mehrholz Kannibale

http://www.dh-rangers.com/gallery/showphoto-photo-5862-cat-500-ppuser-480.html

Schade, dass das Hinterrad ans Sattelrohr schlägt wenn der Dämpferschlitten ganz vorne steht.


----------



## Jedisonic (4. Januar 2010)

Hier mein neues Morewood, frisch vom Händler.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=179171&stc=1&d=1262626828


----------



## Geißlein (6. Januar 2010)

Tjo, wenn das natürlich so ist !?

Hier auch mal ein Bild von meinem sternhagelblauen Südafrikaner


----------



## roflboy (7. Januar 2010)

uiuiuiu mit gutstav... da will aber einen kraft auf die bremse ausüben wa? aber ein schönes exemplar von einem izimu hast du da eingefangen! ich würd vllt mal neue kurbeln austauschen find ich persönlich


----------



## pd1 (1. Februar 2010)

Hier mein NEUES :


----------



## Mürre (1. Februar 2010)

schönes Rad!! 
Welche Hope Bremse ist denn da dran, oder nur die Windcutter Scheiben verbaut??


----------



## pd1 (1. Februar 2010)

eine Tech M4 :





Habe ich Eloxiren lassen !!!

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Februar 2010)

pd1 schrieb:


> Hier mein NEUES :


fast perfect, super arbeit!... - anderer lenker, dann passt's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (1. Februar 2010)

mir will die mischung aus orange und rot einfach nich gefallen!
aber is sicherlich n top rad!


----------



## albikilla (2. Februar 2010)

@pd1

geiles TEIL!!!!!! dein Kalula

In 2 Weeks kommen die Fotos von meinem neuen schwarzen Makuluâ¦auch total geBOSt


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (2. Februar 2010)

viel versprechend! - bin gespannt!


----------



## albikilla (2. Februar 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Schaaf (4. Februar 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


>



Da frage ich mich, wofür das Schutzblech ist. Nagut, wäre ohne höchst wahrscheinlich viel schlimmer.
Ich fange gerade an, dass 2010er Makulu zu lieben. Mir gefällt der Hinterbau von 2009 nicht aber 2010...gandios. Ich wünsche mir mehr von denen


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

hab ich was verpasst?!
was hat sich denn am hinterbau verändert?


----------



## Stolem (4. Februar 2010)

bob, es könnte auch einfach einer von "schaafs" standart beiträgen sein...


----------



## Stolem (4. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Da frage ich mich, wofür das Schutzblech ist. Nagut, wäre ohne höchst wahrscheinlich viel schlimmer.



Ich würde behaupten das viel des Schmutzes vom Vorderrad gekommen ist (siehe Spuren am Rahmen)...


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

das denke ich auch einfach mal.....ätzender typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (4. Februar 2010)

oder irre ich und es gab niemals einen anderen hinterbau als diesen beim Makulu? Ps. nein kein Standartbeitrag. Bei Sachen, die interessieren werden keine Witze gerissen.


----------



## Stolem (4. Februar 2010)

du hattest doch auch kurzzeitig nen Makulu, oder? 
Was wirds denn als nächstes ?

Achja. die Pedalen von dir haben die Saison gut überstanden, auch wenn sie nicht mehr so schön sind  dafür aber geringfügig leichter geworden


Das 1. ist ein Makulu, das 2. ist ein Izimu... standart Beitrag - mangels Aufmerksamkeit beim einfachsten Bilder anschauen!!


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Februar 2010)

alter vatter, der typ is echt das topping....grausam

@stolem: wird ein transition, aber das is hier zu off topic


----------



## Stolem (4. Februar 2010)

in allem hast du wohl recht 

Ich persönlich schau mich nach ner 09er Boxxer fürs Shova um. Für DH & Co. zudem spare ich so locker nen halbes Kilo!


----------



## roflboy (5. Februar 2010)

alter hab cih das richtig verstanden? er hat einfach gesagt dass das makulu das izimu von o10 ist? omfg!!!! dann sollte schaaf mal schnellstmöglich lernen zu lesen und sich ne brille besorgen....


----------



## Deleted168745 (5. Februar 2010)

glaube ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (5. Februar 2010)

Noe hab ich schon.
Einfach zu sagen, dass das eine ein Makulu ist und das andere in Izumu, könnt ihr wohl nicht 
Bla.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Februar 2010)

Des eine ist ein Makulu und des andere ein Izimu.......von wegen können wir net

G.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (5. Februar 2010)

häää?
hört bitte auf damit! 
DANKE!


----------



## Stolem (5. Februar 2010)

Ich zitiere mich ja höchst ungern selbst, aber:



Schaaf schrieb:


> Einfach zu sagen, dass das eine ein Makulu ist und das andere in Izumu, könnt ihr wohl nicht
> Bla.





Stolem schrieb:


> Das 1. ist ein Makulu, das 2. ist ein Izimu... standart Beitrag - mangels Aufmerksamkeit beim einfachsten Bilder anschauen!!


----------



## albikilla (6. Februar 2010)

@schaaf

Hei Alterâ¦die 2 Bikes sind dermaÃen verschiedenâ¦wie kannst du die verwechseln?????? du brauchst wirklich ne Brille


----------



## vip (10. Februar 2010)

Mein Izimu im Aufbau.
Die 180mm an der VR wird noch getauscht.


----------



## Stolem (10. Februar 2010)

mir gefällt das gelb garnicht zusammen mit dem rot des rahmen, dass  ist aber spitze!


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Februar 2010)

Muß man erstmal komplett zusammengbaut sehen....denke ich.
Weil beides rel. kräftige Farben sind paßts doch ganz ansich gut.
Hat irgendwas playmobilartiges

Juhuu...Beitrag 100


G.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. Februar 2010)

Schönster IZIMU - rahmen überhaupt! ...- mach mal schnell fertig! - finde die deemax dazu richtig gut!...- bin echt mal gespannt wie es dann komplett aussieht???....


----------



## roflboy (10. Februar 2010)

schon bisschen älteres bild aber wollts hier auch mal zur schau stellen, nachdem die letzten bilder echt nicht gut waren hier also ein winter-wonder-world bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. Februar 2010)

sehr geil!...auch wenn ich spank-hater bin 
die decals sind auf jeden fall besser als die originalen!


----------



## roflboy (10. Februar 2010)

ja mti dem spanks cheiß geb cih dir recht, aber ich fahr die dinger bis se runter sind, warum neue kaufen, wenn duie die ich ehe hab funktionieren.. wenn tot, dann mavic ex 721


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. Februar 2010)

...
 - wundert mich aber das die überhaupt so lange halten ??? - bei mir waren die nach 3h wildbad sowas von am arsch, naht auf geplatzt, dellendellendellen, die hälfte aller speichen locker, usw...!!!??? - hab das geld aber zurückerstattet bekommen! - war vielleicht auch nur pech - aber der eindruck bleibt halt...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. Februar 2010)

...lenker ist heute gekommen, morgen montier ich noch die schaltung und kette und dann ---- swowRIDE!!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Februar 2010)

Einfach schön

Auf meinem Schneepumpträck könntest schon fahren

Hab übriegens die selben net billigen Pedal auf meinem drauf.

G.


----------



## roflboy (11. Februar 2010)

uiuiuiu da is was schönes entstanden! ja ich war mit dem rad ncoh cnith in wildbadxD aber nach wildbad sind doch ehe eigentlich die felgen am sack, wenn man nciht super sauber fährt... und hier aufn home trails und in leogang haben sie bis her top gehalten, nru die atomlap nabe hab ich geschrottet, aber gab en neue...


----------



## Hoshi (22. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Spielzeug...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (26. Februar 2010)

das bike ist super - aber das bild eher weniger! ...mach ma eins mit weniger licht und schatten und so


----------



## Ibna (5. März 2010)

Meine Mila Ndiza...

Wird noch eine Menge geändert aber läuft auch so erstma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (6. März 2010)

Hier nochma ein ticken besser


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (6. März 2010)

...wie hast du das mit dem schriftzug hinbekommen? kommt gut der farbverlauf (blau --> hellblau!


----------



## Ibna (6. März 2010)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> ...wie hast du das mit dem schriftzug hinbekommen? kommt gut der farbverlauf (blau --> hellblau!




sind die originalen Decals... schwarz mit grauem rand


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (6. März 2010)

...?? - ok, sieht aus wie blau auf dem unteren bild...


----------



## Ibna (8. März 2010)

ne da stand die Sonne wohl nur günstig....
aber wird noch andersweitig gepimt...
RP23
Crossline LRS
LS 1 KeFü
Wellgo/Superstar Pedale
Stylo Kurbeln
160er Scheibe vorne

Mein izimu folgt demnächst


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (8. März 2010)

...bin gespannt! vorallem auf dein IZIMU - hier noch mal meins ohne pelle...




wiegt gerade noch 17,6kg - ziel sind 16,8kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (11. März 2010)

ja da kommt nostalgie auf..erinnert mich an meinen alten 08 Izimu ..fast gleicher Aufbau .... bereue es im Moment  das ich mein Izimu verkauft habe..zumindest hÃ¤tte ich zur zeit ein bike zum trainieren... warte leider immer noch vergeblich auf mein MAkulu in richtiger GrÃ¶Ãe mit der richtigen Feder und dem kleinen KotflÃ¼gel hintenâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. März 2010)

hehe, titanfeder sollte die tage noch geliefert werden - die hattest du auch drinnen oder?... ja schade das du dein IZIMU verkauft hast! hej aber mit nem makulu bist du sicher nicht langsamer unterwegs
falls du noch en trainingsbike brauchst - finde das angebot unschlagbar!!!
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220569274476&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## albikilla (11. März 2010)

will mal als erst mein Makulu bekommenâ¦ zur zeit musste ich mir ein Alutech Pudel DH mit KOWA 200SX Gabel leihenâ¦muss sagen geht ab das Teil (Fast gleich wie IZIMU  und die Gabel ist auch erste Sahne ... die Japaner verstehen was von ihrem Handwerk 

hoffe das die gewissen Herren hier, es schaffen mir mal den richtigen Rahmen usw. zu schickenâ¦ ansonsten werde ich wirklich langsam bÃ¶seâ¦ und dazu muss unser Importeur herhalten fÃ¼r die Fehler des Europavertriebesâ¦ mir kommt vor als wir hier bei uns die Stiefkinder sind die erst zuletzt beliefert werdenâ¦ und dann auch noch das falscheâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. März 2010)

ja so was nervt übelst!!! - hab so en sche!ß auch schon mitmachen dürfen...
nen pudel mit kowa hört sich auch nicht schlecht an, ...kann mir schon vorstellen das die sich ähnlich fahren - ist halt auch ein konventioneller einfacher eingelenker und dann noch kashima beschichtung dazu

hej wünsch dir auf alle fälle viel glück mit deinem rahmen, ...momentan ist ja eh noch saure gurken zeit...


----------



## albikilla (11. März 2010)

Danke Mannâ¦hoffe ich sehe bald meinen neuen Rahmen mit allem was draugehÃ¶rtâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. März 2010)

...hej das makulu aus'm bikmarkt für 2000 öcken haste schon gesehen oder?


----------



## albikilla (12. März 2010)

nee da war nur ein Izimu drinneâ¦


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

2000 ist ziemlich unter dem Wert verkauft.....der neue Besitzer hat ein schönes Schnäppchen gemacht!


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (12. März 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/255092/cat/all

hier mal en link - wobei ich nicht genau weiß wie der das mit den 2000 flocken meint...???


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. März 2010)

Steht doch dort. Er verkauft das Bike nicht für 2000 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (12. März 2010)

...ok jetzt hab ich's auch gecheckt


----------



## rostigerNagel (12. März 2010)

er meint damit das es nicht fÃ¼r 2000â¬ verkauft wird und auch nicht gegen nen 3er BMW oder Schwiegermutter getauscht wird!
HÃ¶chstens gegen ne geile Blondiene, die darf die Kohle dan Anschaffen gehen!
Hoffe das ihr das versteht!


----------



## Mürre (12. März 2010)

uups hätte wohl etwas genauer lesen sollen.....


----------



## Ibna (15. März 2010)

Bild is echt kacke und Bike ist noch nich fettisch, aber so erstmal zum zeigen...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (15. März 2010)

Wenn mein Zuza mal einen neuen Anstrich benötigt, bekommt es das rot von dem Izumi


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (15. März 2010)

ohh - feine sache, kommt richtig gut mit der neuen boxxer! ...aber mach echt ma en schöneres bild!
hej, die feder sieht so kurz aus!? - hätte dir noch ne 500 oder ne 450 in der passenden länge
..was fehlt dir eigentlich noch?


----------



## Ibna (16. März 2010)

Jo Feder ist superkurz aber lang genug  gewichtstuning 
Mir fehlt noch die richtige Sattelstütze (Stylo) und eine Bremsleitung die lang genug ist. Hab die jetztige mit Tape am Oberrohr festgemacht, deswegen auch das kackfoto 
Also die sachen sollten in dieser Woche noch kommen, dann schau ich mal, ein vernüftiges bild mach zu können.


----------



## albikilla (16. März 2010)

juhuuu....ich bekomme jetzt doch endlich meinen rahmen...zwar in weiÃ aber endlich  !!!!!!!
Berg ich kommeâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (16. März 2010)

...bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elfGrad (19. März 2010)

So fast fertig für den Frühling


----------



## roflboy (19. März 2010)

einfach nur ja!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. März 2010)

...nur den Vorbau hätte ich schwarz gelassen.

G.


----------



## albikilla (20. März 2010)

so und jetzt mein endlich nach langer Zeit mein MAKULU 2010


----------



## albikilla (20. März 2010)

und noch einsâ¦


----------



## albikilla (20. März 2010)

the last oneâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (20. März 2010)

Bremsleitung bleiben so lang oder noch kürzer?? Lenker sieht seeeehhhr breit aus!! Schönes Rad


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (20. März 2010)

hammer! glüchwunsch und kompliment...- genau so würd i...ach weißt ja bescheid
...bist schon gefahren? kann der kleine bruder mithalten oder ist's en himmelweiter...?
auf jeden fall viel FUN damit!!!


----------



## vip (20. März 2010)

elfGrad schrieb:


> So fast fertig für den Frühling



Allllter Vatter! Das Teil hat Esprit!

Die Decals noch Grün statt rot. Holla!


----------



## morph027 (20. März 2010)

...und das Dämpfereinstellrädlein grün eloxieren  Ein geiles Gerät!


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (20. März 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> the last one



ha - du hast sogar die selbe pumpe...


----------



## albikilla (20. März 2010)

Keine sorge die Bremsleitungen werden noch gekÃ¼rzt  dazu kommt auch noch die MRP g2 KefÃ¼ dran.. sie war leider noch nicht lagernd â¦ der Lenker ist ein FSA Gravity 800mm er ist echt laaaaang 

Erster Fahrbericht: Ich muss sagen der Unterschied ist recht groÃ zum Izimu vorallem auf schnellen steinigen Passagen gleitet es ruhig drÃ¼ber, ist sehr spursicher unterwegs.. auch in verwinkelten passagen fÃ¼hlt es sich sehr agil anâ¦ es ist eine echte Kampfmaschine mit der man sehr schnell sicher fahren kann...bin sehr sehr sehr glÃ¼cklich damit â¦ weiteres folgt morgen â¦   nach den nÃ¤chsten runs!!! juhuuuuuu

@Boltzplatzheld

Danke man, freu mich schon auf morgen... die Pumpe geht auch gut ab


----------



## EinStift (21. März 2010)

elfGrad darf man erfahren was für eine Kurbel da dran ist? Kann das nicht erkennen. Zu den beiden Makulus braucht man ja nichtsmehr zu sagen einfach ein Traum


----------



## vip (21. März 2010)

Hussefelt


----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2010)

@albikilla: 
Warum andere Kettenführung....hattes Probleme mit der e13?

G.


----------



## albikilla (21. März 2010)

LB JÃ¶rg schrieb:


> @albikilla:
> Warum andere KettenfÃ¼hrung....hattes Probleme mit der e13?
> 
> G.



hei jÃ¶rg  Danke!!!

als erstes weil kein Bash (Taco) dran ist und das hier nur die Ã¶konomische Version der E13 ist wo der ISCG Anschluss nur ein stÃ¼ck billiges Blech ist.. und ja am alten Scott HighOctane hatte ich ne ordentliche E13 drauf die hat aber nicht lange gehalten, Bash gebrochen dann verstellte aie aich immer qwieder obwohl immer alles gut fixiert wurde sodas mir alle 100m die Kette rausflogâ¦!!
Dazu liegen hier bei uns viele lose Steine auf den Strecken rum und da kommt es oft vor das es mal wieder einen Stein an das Kettenblatt und an mein Schienbein schiesst!!! deshalb wÃ¤re mir ein Taco lieber 

Hatt am Izimu zuletzt die MRP G2 Mini drauf und war damit vollstens zufrieden (leicht ist sie dazu auch noch) deshalb fÃ¤llt meine Wahl wieder auf MRPâ¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> hei jörg  Danke!!!
> 
> als erstes weil kein Bash (Taco) dran ist und das hier nur die ökonomische Version der E13 ist wo der ISCG Anschluss nur ein stück billiges Blech ist.. und ja am alten Scott HighOctane hatte ich ne ordentliche E13 drauf die hat aber nicht lange gehalten, Bash gebrochen dann verstellte aie aich immer qwieder obwohl immer alles gut fixiert wurde sodas mir alle 100m die Kette rausflog!!
> Dazu liegen hier bei uns viele lose Steine auf den Strecken rum und da kommt es oft vor das es mal wieder einen Stein an das Kettenblatt und an mein Schienbein schiesst!!! deshalb wäre mir ein Taco lieber
> ...




Ahhh....das ist einleuchtend. Ohne Taco könnte ich mir auch net vorstellen glücklich zu werden.
Hätte da immer ein ungutes Gefühl..

G.


----------



## albikilla (21. März 2010)

mal ne kurze Teileliste meines Makulus:

Makulu 2010 Frame
Gabel: BOS Idylle mit Silver Feder
Dämpfer: BOS S**Toy
Steuersatz "Protone" 1,5" rot eloxiert
Vorbau "Split Second 00.00.1"
Lenker FSA Gravity 800mm
Griffe: Lizard Skins
Trigger: SRAM X0 rot eloxiert
Umwerfer: SRAM x9 short cage
Kurbel: RaceFace Atlas FR
Kettenblatt: Protone rot eloxiert 36z
KeFü: MRP G2 Mini (bald 
Kasette: SRAM 9g
Pedale: Nuke Proof
Felgen: Alutech FX mit roten Nippels 
Naben: Hope Pro2
Bremsen: Hope V2
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2.35(vr) High Roller (hr) 2.35 Super Tackys
Sattelstütze: Morewood Racing
Sattel: SDG Fly TI

Gewicht: 17,7 kg


----------



## roflboy (21. März 2010)

ja serh schön dein radl! und ich will da wohnen wo du wohnst!


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

roflboy schrieb:


> ja serh schÃ¶n dein radl! und ich will da wohnen wo du wohnst!



dann zieh doch nach SÃ¼dtirol wir freuen uns immer mit Zuwachs in der DH Gemeinde 

Arbeit gibts hier auch noch genug â¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. März 2010)

what du wohnst in südtirol?! - hatte vor mich nach meinem studium dort nach ner stelle umzuschauen!...- sollte ich ne stelle kriegen weiß ich ja an wen ich mich wende....geil!
hier noch mal meins mit TI-Feder...





schwarze gabel decals und ne rote klemme sind auf dem weg...


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

nostalgie kommt auf ....immer noch das geilste Izimu das 08'erâ¦

@Boltzplatzheld
was studierst du genau?

sind das Nuke Proof Pedale auf deinem Bike?


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

@Boltzplatzheld

ich würde dir dringends einen BOS Dämpfer für das Izimu empfehlen denn das ändert das Fahrverhalten des Izimus um Welten!!! bester Dämpfer für Izimu


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. März 2010)

...ich studier sport, technik und mathe - ...bin aber bald fertig hoffe ich (wenn ich nicht zu oft biken gehe) - schreibe gerade meine zulassungsarbeit...
jep! - die sind richtig gut, nur schade das man die pins nicht von unten raus schrauben kann...aber geht auch so...
BOS wär schon geil - aber bin erstmal richtig blank, brauch ja auch noch kohle um biken zu gehen...man sche!ß geld!!!

aber vielleicht finde ich ja jemand der mit mir tauscht....mal schauen


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

als was kÃ¶nntest du dann arbeiten mit diesem Studium?
Das einzige bei uns hier kostet das Leben sehr vielâ¦Wohnung usw...eine Katastrofe..**** Moneyâ¦ 

ich schau mal vieleicht kann ich dir auch einen gebrauchten BOS S**Toy besorgen, kann sein das der Teamchef noch einen rumliegen hat.. ich frag mal nachâ¦ hab genau die gleichen Pedale drauf sind die gleichen wie die Alutech bzw. werden auch von der gleichen Firma hergestellt â¦ kosten nur weniger  als die alutechs â¦


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

wenn mal bock hast im sommer nach ST zu kommen da könntest ein paar tage bei uns in der WG wohnen..dann könntest du mal KOHLERN und RITTEN richtig auskosten sehr geile lange STrecken


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. März 2010)

- sehr nett von dir!!! - komm dann im sommer drauf zurück - ich wohne übrigens in ludwigsburg ist ne std. von wildbad weg...

kann nach meinem studium als lehrer arbeiten...
- wollte schon immer mal in die berge - und da meine wurzeln italienisch sind, passt südtirol perfekt!
hej das mit dem dämpfer wär echt ne supergeile sache!


----------



## albikilla (22. März 2010)

wie gesagt wÃ¤rer kein Problem â¦ haben ein riesen Sofa !

war noch nie in Wildbad...war schon Ã¶fters in Leogang und Livigno...muss da aber auch mal hin  hab gutes gehÃ¶rt !!!

italienische Wurzeln?
Ich kann dir zwar nichts versprechen wegen dem DÃ¤mpfer aber ich frag mal nach...kÃ¶nnte aber gut mÃ¶glich sein! da die hÃ¤lfte unserer Teamrider mit BOS unterwegs sindâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (22. März 2010)

wildbad ist der oberhammer! sag bescheid wenn du bock drauf hast! - wir haben auch ein riesen sofa
yo dank dir, wär geil!


----------



## roflboy (22. März 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> dann zieh doch nach Südtirol wir freuen uns immer mit Zuwachs in der DH Gemeinde
> 
> Arbeit gibts hier auch noch genug




uch wil nachm abi auf jedenfall so schnell wie möglich raus aus deutschland und rein in die berge! mal schaun wos mich hintreibt!


----------



## albikilla (23. März 2010)

@roflboy

u are welcome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2010)

@Boltzplatzheld: Deine Titanfeder sieht rel. lang aus im Gegensatz zu meiner. Was hast du denn für eine verbaut??





G.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (23. März 2010)

...ja ne kürzere hätte es auch getan - aber war ein gutes angebot
ist ne 450*3,25 (verkauft wurde sie zwar als 3.0; stimmt aber leider nicht...)
wie lang ist deine denn?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. März 2010)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> ...ja ne kürzere hätte es auch getan - aber war ein gutes angebot
> ist ne 450*3,25 (verkauft wurde sie zwar als 3.0; stimmt aber leider nicht...)
> wie lang ist deine denn?



Hab eine 400 mal 3.0 drinn.
Die 3.0 von NukeProof soll ja für 3.0 Dämpfer mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung sein...oder so ähnlich

G.


----------



## Ibna (25. März 2010)

Würd mir mal überlegen für das Makulu einen offset Steuersatz zu holen (K9 oder Work Components), da der LW sacken steil aussieht. aber sonst ein sehr geiles Bike Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## detlefracing (25. März 2010)

hier mal meine karre


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (25. März 2010)

- hatte mir auch erst überlegt den lenker zu holen - wie fährt er sich denn so?


----------



## Deleted 162005 (25. März 2010)

schönes rad


----------



## bobtailoner (25. März 2010)

Schönes Teil!!!


----------



## detlefracing (25. März 2010)

danke 

ich bin mit dem Lenker sehr zufrieden, fühlte sich sofort gut an. Wie er sich fährt ist schwer zu beschreiben, sollte man einfach probefahren.


----------



## Mürre (25. März 2010)

Was für ein Lenker ist denn das, kann da keinen Hersteller o.ä. erkennen?
Wie breit ist er denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (25. März 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32422

das ist er


----------



## albikilla (25. März 2010)

Ibna schrieb:


> Würd mir mal überlegen für das Makulu einen offset Steuersatz zu holen (K9 oder Work Components), da der LW sacken steil aussieht. aber sonst ein sehr geiles Bike Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit



Danke!

Ne das sieht nur so aus das ist nur das Foto..war ein Weitwinkel sieht alles ein bisschen verzogen aus  ... machen grad neue Bilder...

Das Makulu passt so schon


----------



## albikilla (25. März 2010)

Anbei etwas bessere BIlder von meinen neuen Makulu


----------



## albikilla (25. März 2010)

und noch einsâ¦


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (25. März 2010)

ohh ja - viel besser die bilder! - hätte den lenker aber gerade gestellt...


----------



## deorsum (26. März 2010)

das makulu ist der hammer


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2010)

deorsum schrieb:


> das makulu ist der hammer



Stimmt

G.


----------



## overslag (26. März 2010)

So, heute ist auch mein Morewood fertig und wartet auf den ersten Ride .
Morgen noch schnell Bremsen entlüften und los gehts....
Bessere Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

An alle Makulu und Kalula Fahrer mal ne kurze Frage:

hat jemand schon mal den Dämpfer vom Makulu/Kalula runtergebaut?
Wieviel Abstand ist bei euch von den Halterungen (wo angeschraubt wird) bis zu den Buchsen des Dämpfers (Horizontal)? Denn bei mir ist es vorne beim Unterrohr ein guter Milimeter was mir eigentlich recht viel vorkommt! Zwar wenn man den Dämpfer dann festmacht zieht es ja die Halterungen zusammen aber trotzdem (Habe eben gesehen das die Buchse etwas beim Dämpfer reibt (die rote Farbe und ins Alu hat es sich ein bisschen reingefräst). Beim Izimu ging der Dämpfer eher schwer in die Halterung da war max. 0,1mm (wenn es viel ist) spiel, auch hinten beim Hinterbau ist ein Spiel von 0,5mm.

Auch wenn ich den Abstand von der Feder zum Rahmen messe (beim "Tunnel" wo der Dämpfer durchgeht) is es auf einer Seite mehr (+/- 1-1,5 mm) als auf der anderen. Sind ja Handmade Rahmen und sicher nicht so genau wie Maschinen deshalb frag ich mal.

Kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (28. März 2010)

overslag schrieb:


> So, heute ist auch mein Morewood fertig und wartet auf den ersten Ride .
> Morgen noch schnell Bremsen entlüften und los gehts....
> Bessere Bilder kommen noch.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. März 2010)

Hier mal mein fahrbarer Untersatz...


----------



## Ibna (29. März 2010)

albikilla schrieb:


> An alle Makulu und Kalula Fahrer mal ne kurze Frage:
> 
> hat jemand schon mal den Dämpfer vom Makulu/Kalula runtergebaut?
> Wieviel Abstand ist bei euch von den Halterungen (wo angeschraubt wird) bis zu den Buchsen des Dämpfers (Horizontal)? Denn bei mir ist es vorne beim Unterrohr ein guter Milimeter was mir eigentlich recht viel vorkommt! Zwar wenn man den Dämpfer dann festmacht zieht es ja die Halterungen zusammen aber trotzdem (Habe eben gesehen das die Buchse etwas beim Dämpfer reibt (die rote Farbe und ins Alu hat es sich ein bisschen reingefräst). Beim Izimu ging der Dämpfer eher schwer in die Halterung da war max. 0,1mm (wenn es viel ist) spiel, auch hinten beim Hinterbau ist ein Spiel von 0,5mm.
> ...




Also bin kein Makulu Fahrer, aber bin mal ein Zonenschein Archimedes gefahren, bei dem ich auch das Problem hatte. Mir wurd dann gesagt "Unterlegscheiben" zu benutzen, damit der Freiraum nicht mehr so groß ist.
Des weiteren war auch der Dämpfer "asymetrisch" angebracht, was aber "im normalen Bereich" lag (bei dir dann wohl auch auch liegt) und hatte bei keinerlei Nachteile was den Verschleiß oder die Performance anging.
Wenns zu krass ist, würd ich versuchen Detailfotos zu machen und Morewood ne Mail mit den Bildern zu schicken


----------



## albikilla (29. März 2010)

suuuper danke!! das einzige was komisch ist das die Buchse den DÃ¤mpfer abfrÃ¤st liegt vieleicht nicht ganz gerade drinâ¦weiÃ nicht!  
hatte auch erst 6-7 Ausfahrten wÃ¤re nicht gut wenn es mir den DÃ¤mpfer zuviel abfrÃ¤st aber man sieht scho deutliche spuren!


----------



## Ibna (17. April 2010)

So endlich mal gute Bilder machen können.... here we go


----------



## alterknochen (18. April 2010)

...schönes Bike, Hoshi! Sauber!

Ride on 

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (18. April 2010)

find's auch sehr geil!...wollte eigentlich auch en rotes - war aber leider schon ausverkauft...hej was wiegt's so mit der feder - wohl nicht so viel


----------



## Ibna (18. April 2010)

17,5kg so wie es da steht


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (18. April 2010)

idealgewicht würd ich sagen!...werd meins bei gelegenheit auch mal wiegen...


----------



## Ibna (22. April 2010)

ach einfach nochmal weil sie so schön sind 

Nächstes Wochenende Kommt ein RP23 rein und ggf Crossline Laufräder und eine Stylokurbel, sowie eine 160er Scheibe vorne und eine LS1 KeFü (wenn Mailorder mal Ware geliefert bekommt)








Bekommt noch Kaiser, hoffentlich bald ne schwarze/rote Nabe und n 36er Taco


----------



## Ibna (24. April 2010)

vip schrieb:


> Mein Izimu im Aufbau.
> Die 180mm an der VR wird noch getauscht.



Sagt mal ist das ein L Rahmen?
zwischen Dämpfer und Oberrohr ist soviel Platz, obwohl die Dämpferaufnahme nach vorne geschoben wurde.... bei Mir passt dann keine Ti-Feder mehr.. Verdammte Axt!!!


----------



## Moll107 (26. April 2010)

Mein radl wird auch langsam fertig,hier de ersten bilder leider noch ohne meine hope v2 bremse:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628297
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628295
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628294
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/628293.

Eure meinungen sind herzlich willkommen 

mehr bilder gibts wenn de bremse endlich da is.

bis die tage euer freeride-bäcker


----------



## roflboy (26. April 2010)

pornorös!


----------



## NWD (28. April 2010)

wenn wir schon mal bei makulu's sind


----------



## albikilla (30. April 2010)

yeah!!! porno 

+ die gute alte RC2 WC beste MZ der letzten jahre (akira Tuning?). 
Sind das ChrisKing Naben?


----------



## frichte1 (30. April 2010)

So ich möchte mich nun auch hier mal melden nachdem ich am Montag das Kalula endlich abgeholt habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Sehr geil


----------



## overslag (30. April 2010)

Falls jemand interesse hat, verkaufe mein neues ein Monat altes Morewood Zuza Framekit.
Will was mit weniger Federweg von Morewood 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/268467/cat/45


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Dein wievielter gekaufter und quasi neu wieder verkaufter Frame innerhalb eines halben Jahres ist das nun?


----------



## overslag (30. April 2010)

der zweite


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Hattest du nicht erst ein Sx Trail? Und nun kommt ein Shova ?


----------



## overslag (30. April 2010)

Habe ein Sx trail,  ein Morewood Izimu und ein Morewood Zuza.

Habe noch alle  das Zuza muss aber weg, da ich das Sx trail behalte und auf Air umbaue, Slopestyle


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. April 2010)

Na dann ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung 

Zuza und SxT sind sich doch sicherlich eh viel zu ähnlich gewesen. Ich schwankte auch lange zwischen Zuza und SxT hin und her. Da ich das Zuza nirgendwo probefahren konnte, wurde es das Sxt.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (30. April 2010)

A bissel offtopc und mit etwas Eigeninitiative bestimmt auch raus zu bekommen:
Gibt es bei Morewood 5 Jahre Garantie? (wegen der Beschreibung von overslag).


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> So ich möchte mich nun auch hier mal melden nachdem ich am Montag das Kalula endlich abgeholt habe:



einfach nen schönes Radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Mai 2010)

NWD schrieb:


> wenn wir schon mal bei makulu's sind



Ist das der Syntace Vector DH oder Lowrider?


----------



## overslag (1. Mai 2010)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Na dann ist die Welt ja noch in Ordnung
> 
> Zuza und SxT sind sich doch sicherlich eh viel zu ähnlich gewesen. Ich schwankte auch lange zwischen Zuza und SxT hin und her. Da ich das Zuza nirgendwo probefahren konnte, wurde es das Sxt.


 
Das Sx und das Zuza sind kein bischen ähnlich.Ganz anderes Fahrverhalten.Das Zuza finde ich persönlich vom Fahren besser, in der Luft aber das Sx.
Der Grund warum das Zuza weg muss, ich wollte dort eigentlich einen Fox Rp2 Dämpfer verbauen.
In den Usa, glaube mtbr forum sind zwie die das haben, jedoch benötigt man spezielle aufnahmen, die ich nicht mehr finde bzw bekomme.

Habe dann in das Zuza eine Totem und eine Fox 36 eingebaut und wollte es so fahren, jedoch war mir nach einer Probefahrt klar, dass mein izimu mit einer totem sehr sehr ähnlich ist und daher ist es unnötig es zu behalten.




7 Zwerge schrieb:


> A bissel offtopc und mit etwas Eigeninitiative bestimmt auch raus zu bekommen:
> Gibt es bei Morewood 5 Jahre Garantie? (wegen der Beschreibung von overslag).


 
Laut meines Morewood Händler sind es 5 JAHRE GARANTIE.
Kann aber montag auch bei Sportnuts anrufen.


Falls jemand ein Zuza möchte hat er nun die möglichkeit günstig eines zu bekommen


----------



## Moonboot42 (1. Mai 2010)

http://video.mpora.com/watch/BqY4Tfamd/

Samantha die Bicycle Nurse scheint sehr nett.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. Mai 2010)




----------



## Rodwein (1. Mai 2010)

NWD schrieb:


> wenn wir schon mal bei makulu's sind



Wau ein Traum in Gelb und dann noch mit Akira Tuning. Hast du nur die Gabel machen lassen oder kann der Christoph auch Bos tunen?


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2010)

Ein schönes gelbes Makulu.

Mein kleines M ist leider noch im Aufbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2010)

yeah darauf hab ich gewartet..kriegst gleich nochmal drei Daumen:


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2010)

Nächstes Wochenende rollt es dann auch, endlich.

Aber mit eine DC anstatt ner SC.


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2010)

bist ja auch n Kerl


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2010)

naja das auch, hab nur die vom letzten Bike dazuliegen


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Mai 2010)

aaalter schwede, - da steckt sicher jetzt schon ne ganze menge arbeit drin...wird glaub ich richtig gut, bin gespannt...
sag mal hast du den morewood schriftzug lackiert???


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2010)

nein der Schriftzug ist ein überlackierter Sticker, aus einzelnen Buchstaben...

Ja ich bin auch gespannt wie es dann komplett aussieht...


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Mai 2010)

...auf jeden sehr geil - was kommt denn für ne dc?


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2010)

eine FOX40


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (1. Mai 2010)

bombe!


----------



## frichte1 (2. Mai 2010)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epe! (4. Mai 2010)

hier ist mein neues Izimu:


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/458350#comment-566643


----------



## epe! (6. Mai 2010)

WHAT ? ?


----------



## Deleted168745 (6. Mai 2010)

@epe!

schönes Teil!..also deins..


----------



## -hr- (6. Mai 2010)

Nun ist es erstmal soweit komplett. Einige Parts werden noch durch leichtere getauscht. 







Gefällt nicht jedem, soll es ja auch nicht.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Mai 2010)

Is das geil  Genau richtig so


----------



## Ibna (7. Mai 2010)

Hmmm leichter müsst es bestimmt nich werden, aber nich so Bunt....
Das Blau und Rot passt nich wirklich, der Rahmen sieht aber Fräsh aus...


----------



## roflboy (7. Mai 2010)

richtig schön! wenn die pedale das grün hätten wie der rahmen dann währs ncoh nen tick besser! finds grad geil weil so viele und intensive farben am start sind!


----------



## -hr- (10. Mai 2010)

Hier noch mal bei schönem Wetter und Zwangspause. Der Dämpfer hat sich dafür entschieden den Geist aufzugeben. Sehr ärgerlich.






Aber zur Liftdeko hat es sich immernoch sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotcha (13. Mai 2010)

Quick Shot, bessere Bilder folgen !


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (13. Mai 2010)

uahhh! wie geil! 
P A R A D I E S V O G E L !


----------



## apocalypse-dude (13. Mai 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaalter...


----------



## apocalypse-dude (13. Mai 2010)

@GOTCHA: freu mich schon auf nen gemeinsamen Ausritt...


----------



## bobtailoner (13. Mai 2010)

GROTTIGES bILD; SEHR FEINES BIKE: ERSTES 2010ER IZIMU DAS WIRKLICH NACH RACE AUSSCHAUT


----------



## roflboy (13. Mai 2010)

das o10er sieht schon ganz fein aus! aber die silbernen teile stören find ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (13. Mai 2010)

was ist am 010er denn verändert worden???
Der Paradiesvogel ist super, würde es aber mit einer anderen Gabelfarbe noch besser finden......Geschmackssache


----------



## half-devil333 (13. Mai 2010)

dann schmeiß ich meins auch hier mal rein...






foto ist leider nicht mehr ganz aktuell. hat jetzt eine shimano hone spendiert bekommen, der hässliche schlauch an der kettenstrebe ist auch weg und die vordere bremsleitung ist auch länger geworden. hinten gab's ne xt bremsscheibe, da die avid g3 verbogen war. vorne kommt dann bald auch eine xt.
gewicht dürfte mittlerweile unter 17kg liegen.


----------



## P4Nane (14. Mai 2010)

Hier meins aktuell


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (14. Mai 2010)

...bei vorbau und klemme hätte ich mich für schwarz entschieden!
sonst - R A C E!

hej half-devil - mach endlich ma aktuelle pic's


----------



## half-devil333 (15. Mai 2010)

jaha morgen! wenn ich aus winterberg wieder da bin


----------



## ne0_ (15. Mai 2010)

Wohl das einzigste mit ner 888


----------



## half-devil333 (15. Mai 2010)

ich habe selber ncihts gefunden also frag ich hier... hat einer vielleicht die geo daten von einem 07er izimu?


----------



## roflboy (16. Mai 2010)

gefällt mir mit der alten 888  echt gut!


----------



## half-devil333 (16. Mai 2010)

für den Boltzplatzhelden 







leitung wird noch gekürzt


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (16. Mai 2010)

*s u p e r * - aber das foto...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apocalypse-dude (16. Mai 2010)

@ne0: nicht ganz...


----------



## half-devil333 (16. Mai 2010)

was ist gegen das foto einzuwenden?


----------



## gotcha (17. Mai 2010)

jetzt mal in besserer Quali


----------



## roflboy (17. Mai 2010)

ok ich entschuldige mich nur andersfarbige kurbeln!


----------



## rostigerNagel (17. Mai 2010)

Cus Cus Karre, 
darf mal jeder raten was es genau ist!


----------



## bobtailoner (18. Mai 2010)

makulu mit kalula rohrsatz und leicht abgeänderter geo

und absoult genial!
genau wie sein neues ndiza


----------



## Mürre (18. Mai 2010)

er schaut irgendwie viel zu groß für das Rad aus. Liegt aber bestimmt an der Perspektive....... schönes Rad aber


----------



## M888K (18. Mai 2010)

sorry für den Spam, aber für einen von euch vielleicht von Interesse: 2010er Ndiza in L zu verkaufen:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/273789


----------



## M888K (18. Mai 2010)

rostigerNagel schrieb:


> Cus Cus Karre,
> darf mal jeder raten was es genau ist!



ne, das ist Florent Payet, der Riese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (18. Mai 2010)

der is mal echt groß zum bike


----------



## beelzebob (21. Mai 2010)

grade ausgepackt


----------



## Testonkel (23. Mai 2010)

beelzebob schrieb:


> grade ausgepackt



Wo willst du denn mit dem Sattel hin?


----------



## Geißlein (23. Mai 2010)

ne0_ schrieb:


> Wohl das einzigste mit ner 888



Nö, nicht ganz 





Wobei meine wohl am Saisonende rauskommt...


----------



## W.K. (25. Mai 2010)

Hier mal das erste Bild vom Bike meiner Kleenen 






Rahmen: Morewood Shova LT S
Gabel: Manitou Travis 1.5
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Double X 1.5
Dämpfer: FOX DHX Air 5.0
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 1.5 50mm
Lenker: Snycros Fl 2014 740mm
Griffe: Rose Lock On
Sattelstütze: Morewood
Sattelklemme: WCW
Sattel: Selle Italia Lady
Bremse - VR: Avid Elixir CR 203mm
Bremse - HR: Avid Elixir CR 185mm
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Kettenblatt: Shimano Saint 34Z. mit Bashguard
Kettenführung: E13
Pedale: Exustar
Trigger: Sram X.9
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Medium
Kasette: Shimano XT 11-32
Kette: Shimano HG-93
VR-Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750 / 20mm
HR-Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750 / 135x10mm
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: Schwalbe Wicked Will 26x 2,35

Gewicht: im Moment 15,9kg 

Updates kommen morgen dann...


----------



## LB Jörg (25. Mai 2010)

Hmmmh, erinnert mich an lecker Dany plus Sahne






G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W.K. (25. Mai 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hmmmh, erinnert mich an lecker Dany plus Sahne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nee Sie war eher vom Froop insperiert...


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (27. Mai 2010)

Tag leute,

hab vor mir ein Morewood shova LT von 08 zu besorgen weiß allerdings nich in welcher rahmen größe bin 173cm habt ihr nen tipp?


m.f.g AlpenSuchti


----------



## Mürre (27. Mai 2010)

M


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (27. Mai 2010)

alles klar danke


----------



## ne0_ (27. Mai 2010)

S oder M oder L 

Probiers einfach.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Mai 2010)

Das Shova LT hat einen sehr kurzen Abstand Tretlager/Steuerrohr.
Würde dir zu L raten. Im Vergleich zu anderen Morhühner ist bei dem Rad L eigentlich M.

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (27. Mai 2010)

ne0_ schrieb:


> S oder M oder L
> 
> Probiers einfach.


 
das ja das problem geht nich deswegen bin ich auf euch angewiesen
danke noch mal ich denk ich werd mir den rahmen in L kaufen wenn ich zu nem guten preis rann komm


----------



## -hr- (1. Juni 2010)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> Tag leute,
> 
> hab vor mir ein Morewood shova LT von 08 zu besorgen weiß allerdings nich in welcher rahmen größe bin 173cm habt ihr nen tipp?
> 
> ...




Ich bin genau so groß wie du und ich fahr ein Shova LT von 05 in Size S (also die kleinere Größe) Passt wie für mich gemacht.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (1. Juni 2010)

wäre jetzt vermutlich eh zu spät hab mir ein shova lt 08 bestellt hoffe das es nächste woche ankommt 
danke trotz dem

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## -hr- (1. Juni 2010)

Habs grad erst gelesen. Wird schon alles passen. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (1. Juni 2010)

macht nix. den werd ich haben


----------



## Stolem (2. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Morewood:




CHeerio!


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Juni 2010)

Dieses Fahrrad ist so unglaublich schön!
TOP!


----------



## Amok Josh (2. Juni 2010)

Hier mein Izimu 2010


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (2. Juni 2010)

zwei richtig gute afrikaner!!!


----------



## chicane1111 (3. Juni 2010)

die letzten 2 bikes sehen echt gut aus!


----------



## FridaDakar (3. Juni 2010)

Heute das erste Mal dreckig gemacht. Ich bin extrem gluecklich


----------



## -hr- (3. Juni 2010)

sehr schick, deins fährt wenigstens


----------



## albikilla (7. Juni 2010)

schickes bike und schicke fahrerin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (7. Juni 2010)

so musswie fährt sich der dhx air im shova?


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. Juni 2010)

Bin auch ein Morewood user, oder eher adict.

Mein Shova eSTee.


----------



## Moll107 (14. Juni 2010)

so delle,

meins is nu auch endlich fertig:

meine teileliste

Rahmen :  Morewood Makulu weiss
Gabel :     Bos Iydylle Rare limited white edition
Dämpfer : Bos S**toy
Pedale:    Burgtec Penthouse Flats mk3 in rot
Griffe :     Odi Ruffian MX
Vorbau :   Staitline Direct Mount 50mm
Sattel :    Chromag Trailmaster
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme : Hope Schnellspanner in rot
Lenker :          Deity Components Dirty Thirty
Trigger :     Sram X0 rot eloxiert
Umwerfer :  Sram X0 rot eloxiert
Kassette :   Sram
Kurbel :       Shimano Saint 36t
Kefü :        Mrp G2 mini
Felgen :     Mavic Deemax
Naben :     Mavic Deemax
Bremsen :  Hope Tech v2 203mm/203mm innenbelüftet
Reifen :     Maxxis Minion 2,70 vorne und hinten



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/30734

bin auf eure meinungen gespannt.

mfg freeride - bäcker


----------



## Stolem (14. Juni 2010)

Ist nen tolles Rad und sind super Parts aber mir taugt es langsam nicht mehr... alle sehen gleich aus!


----------



## half-devil333 (14. Juni 2010)

sorry aber ich fahr kein morewood mehr

zum abschied:


----------



## frichte1 (15. Juni 2010)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> sorry aber ich fahr kein morewood mehr
> 
> zum abschied:
> 
> ...



Warum das denn???

@ Moll107
Gratulation schickes Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. Juni 2010)

hey leute!
wer ein 2006er izimu besitzt bekommt hier die gelegenheit sein bike mit  einer bremsmomentabstützung auszustatten! sie ist neu, die stange ist  aus carbon! verkaufe das gute stück weil sie bei mir leider nicht passt (  ich hab den 2005er rahmen). wichtig ist, dass der rahmen die abnehmbare bremsaufnahme mit den 3 bohrungen in einer reihe hat. meines wissens ist das nur beim 2006er der fall. bei interesse oder fragen bitte PM.
gruß alex


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (15. Juni 2010)

...das geht mal so richtig steil 





@half-devil - auf was bist du nun unterwegs? - turner?


----------



## half-devil333 (15. Juni 2010)

frichte1 schrieb:


> Warum das denn???



es musste einfach wieder ein turner her


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (15. Juni 2010)

Hab eben mal schnell ne frage soll ich lieber ne totem solo air in mein shova lt 08 einbaun oder ne fox 36 talas r (hab mit beiden gabel keine Erfahrung).

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## schatten (15. Juni 2010)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> Hab eben mal schnell ne frage soll ich lieber ne totem solo air in mein shova lt 08 einbaun oder ne fox 36 talas r (hab mit beiden gabel keine Erfahrung).
> 
> m.f.g AlpenSuchtii



Totem!
Außer du willst sehr Richtung Enduro aufbauen.

Hier mal meins:


----------



## Ibna (18. Juni 2010)

jop würd auch ne Totem/Lyrik vorschlagen... bin beim Izimu/Ndiza auch mit Rock Shox vorne und Fox Shox hinten unterwegs und das ist meines erachtens die beste Kombi (aber Geschmacksache).... cheers


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (19. Juni 2010)

habsch mir ne toem solo air koft


----------



## Rodwein (13. Juli 2010)

Endlich fertig, schade das ich noch keine Ferien habe


----------



## frichte1 (14. Juli 2010)

Oha ... das sieht mal sehr schick aus Könntest du vielleicht nochmal ein paar Detailbilder machen mit nicht ganz so stimmungsvoller Beleuchtung?


----------



## Ibna (14. Juli 2010)

Schade dass die dinger kein durchgehendes Sitzrohr mehr haben.
Außerdem siehts und fährts sich total komisch mit dem sattel so Parallel zum Boden 
Hab teilweise auch am Ndiza, da sie zZ meine CC Schlampe ist, aber selbst wenn der sattel unten ist, fühlt es sich abartig an...

Schickes Bike 

Und meine Ferien sind da, deshalb gehts am Freitag nach Portes Du Soleil für 2 Wochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freeriderth (15. Juli 2010)

hab ich das richtig gesehen das am grünen kalula der stoy schwarz ist?wenn ja wie und wo hast du das machen lassen?

mfg free


----------



## Rodwein (15. Juli 2010)

@ frichte1: Ich kann dir garantieren dass diese Farbe auch ohne Sonneneinstrahlung nach "stimmungsvoller Beleuchtung" aussieht.  Werde aber bestimmt noch Bilder nachliefern die nicht gerade im Sonnenuntergang geschossen wurden 

@ Ibna: Ja der Sattel steht definitiv noch nicht so wie er sollte, mein rationales Denken wahr aber ziemlich eingeschränkt nachdem ich endlich die letzte Schraube anziehen konnte, und mich zum ersten probesitzen aufs Bike schwang. 

Aaaaaaa Portes du Solei 1 Stunde Autofahrt bis ins Paradies  na dann viel Spass

@ freeriderth: Ja du hast richtig gesehen, habe den Dämpfer auseinander nehmen lassen und die rot eloxierten Teile schwarz eloxieren lassen. 2 Teile sind noch immer rot, das Plätchen auf dem Reservoir und ausgang Dämpferstange ist aber kaum ersichtlich und stört überhaupt nicht. Eloxiern lassen hab ichs bei einer Galvanik Firma die auch Teile für die Uhrenindustrie eloxiert, wahr kein Problem und auch nicht teuer (60 Franken) Fotos folgen.


----------



## Ibna (16. Juli 2010)

Eine Stunde Autofahrt? Verdammt, ich wohne definitiv in der falschen Gegend 
Fahren heute Nacht los (ca 8-9std Fahrt) 
Aber dann wird wenigstens Das "Izimu" mal richtig ausgetestet.
Also Euch allen einen schönen Sommer.


----------



## -hr- (21. Juli 2010)

So, seit gestern sieht es jetzt so aus.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Juli 2010)

geilo!


----------



## albikilla (27. Juli 2010)

geht ab!!!


----------



## H.B.O (27. Juli 2010)

für meinen geschmack zu viele farben....aber papageien erfreuen sich ja auch steigender beliebtheit


----------



## P4Nane (28. Juli 2010)

Hier mal meins Aktuell:




würde gerne noch nen anderen Lenker dran schrauben und evtl nen anderen Vorbau


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (28. Juli 2010)

is das ein hammer geschosslieber ne andere klemme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P4Nane (29. Juli 2010)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> is das ein hammer geschosslieber ne andere klemme



Meinst du die Sattelklemme? Nöö die gefällt mir, die harmoniert so schön mit den goldenen Teilen der Saint Kurbel und des Schaltwerks, bei gelegenheit stell ich noch n bild von der anderen Seite rein

So hier von der anderen seite nochmal


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (29. Juli 2010)

ja oke von der seite schauts wirklich passent aus


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Juli 2010)

Sattelklemme paßt....aber die goldenen Pro 2 Naben fehlen
Mit schwarzen Lenker und Vorbei fänd ich auch  noch besser, aber extra wegen der Optik würd ichs jetzt net wechseln.

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (6. August 2010)

Nur noch die Kefü


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. August 2010)

Wow, nur die Griffe passen farblich nicht so recht. Sonst sehr schick


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (6. August 2010)

dankeich weiß müssen noch halten hab kein geld mehrund ich muss noch das M vorne wieder drauf babschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2010)

...wie hast du denn die Farbe runtergebracht??

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (6. August 2010)

habs erst mit baumakrt schmodder versucht dabei bin ich aber nach drei tagen zu grunde gegangen kopfschmerzen kein gefühl mehr in den fingern usw. dann bin ich zum abbeitzer gegangen hab ein bisschen gebettelt und er hat das teil für nur 20 euro eingelegt


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2010)

Wenn mein Lack mal richtig am Ar*** ist, dann hab ich das nämlich auch vor.
Nur will ichs noch polieren....und mit goldenen Parts ausstatten

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (6. August 2010)

mach das aber mach das nich selber  hat nemlich kein sinn


----------



## LB Jörg (6. August 2010)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> mach das aber mach das nich selber  hat nemlich kein sinn



Ja dann hoffe ich mal das mein Abbeizer zu der Zeit net krank ist

G.


----------



## ne0_ (6. August 2010)

Bessere Bilder kommen noch...

Getauscht wird noch Kefü+Kettenblatt...


----------



## W.K. (8. August 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ja dann hoffe ich mal das mein Abbeizer zu der Zeit net krank ist
> 
> G.



Ansonsten kann man die Dinger auch gut sandstrahlen lassen. Das hab ich machen lassen.  Kostet auch kaum was, wenn man da jemanden an der Hand hat.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (8. August 2010)

aber doch nich am alu rahmen


----------



## Stolem (8. August 2010)

gefällt sehr gut. das gebeizte shova


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (9. August 2010)

danke, bin auch sauu stolz drauf das es so geworden is wie ichs wollteund ich finde es fährt sich mit dem x fusion echt top 

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W.K. (9. August 2010)

Klar kann mand as auch mitm Alu Rahmen machen, kommt drauf an was man zum Strahlen nimmt


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (9. August 2010)

ja das geht mit glasperlen aber laut dem straler wo ich war wäre das zu aufwendig da glasperlen ja keine kanten hamm da hatt er mich zum abbeitzer geschickt und davon war ich dann auch sehr überzeugt


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (9. August 2010)

...meins soll auch mal wieder hier rein!


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2010)

Nur dieses Kettenblatt gefällt mir net so wirklich.

G.


----------



## vip (15. August 2010)

Was ist das für ein Sattel?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (15. August 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/680615


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. August 2010)

du verkaufst das gute stück  ?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (15. August 2010)

...jep! kannst es haben


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. August 2010)

hab selbst eins aber von 05  leider weder geld noch zeit fürn zweites!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (20. August 2010)

Jetzt mit ner 66er, da die Fox 40 im Eimer ist.
Sattelstütze und Griffe kann ich optional noch gegen schwarze Teile tauschen.
HR Reifen wird auch durch einen ohne Strich ersetzt.
Spacer werden auch noch gewechslt.

JOOOO!


----------



## vip (2. September 2010)

Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...


----------



## ne0_ (2. September 2010)

schlechtes bild aber aktuell ;D


----------



## LB Jörg (2. September 2010)

@VIP: Krasse Leichtbausattelstütze...aber sonst


@ne0: Meins sieht aktuell so aus...wobei über Nacht wohl alles angetrocknet ist





G.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. September 2010)

Mein Shova St am Gardasee im Uphill-Setup:




Grüße
Kalle


----------



## gbo (4. September 2010)

Mein Morewood 

Kettenführung wird noch neu gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (22. September 2010)




----------



## SN_Thorben (28. September 2010)

Morewood Kwela und Zula 2011 für Shimano XTR Testcamp.


----------



## Jettj (5. Oktober 2010)

vip schrieb:


> Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen...



Was ist das für ein schicker Sattel ?


----------



## vip (5. Oktober 2010)

Velo Carbon. Mal sehen wie lange der hält


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2010)

hier mal meins, es kommt bald ein besseres Bild


----------



## ne0_ (5. Oktober 2010)

Was wiegt dein Izimu?


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2010)

17,1 kg


----------



## half-devil333 (5. Oktober 2010)

an der kurbel geht noch einiges

was hast mit dem sattel gemacht?


----------



## Stolem (5. Oktober 2010)

gestriped...

schönes Izimu!!


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2010)

ja der Bezug war eh fertig, dann hab ich Carbon-Folie draufgezogen

Die Kurbel wird noch geändert, bin mir noch nicht sicher was da dran kommt eventuell die SLX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boltzplatzheld (5. Oktober 2010)

detlefracing schrieb:


> hier mal meins, es kommt bald ein besseres Bild



stark!!!


----------



## detlefracing (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann schieß ich die Kiste von meinem Bruder hinterher


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (5. Oktober 2010)

soo gut - mit meinem izimu kam ich leider nie so richtig klar, der hinterbau war mir einfach zu straff, aber optisch gibt es fast nix schöneres!!!


----------



## Stolem (5. Oktober 2010)

Das rot ist natürlich sehr sehr schön. Deines gefällt mir aber trotzdem besser!


----------



## detlefracing (6. Oktober 2010)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> soo gut - mit meinem izimu kam ich leider nie so richtig klar, der hinterbau war mir einfach zu straff, aber optisch gibt es fast nix schöneres!!!




genau das störte mich anfangs auch, bis ich dann gemerkt habe wie grottig der dhx 5.0 lief im vergleich zum BOS


----------



## roflboy (6. Oktober 2010)

meins auch mal wieder:












verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## LB Jörg (6. Oktober 2010)

> verbesserungsvorschläge erwünscht



Keine gelben Kabelbinder.....und die Bremshebel gleichstellen

Ansich sieht nur der Bash.....die Kettenführung net so toll aus....aber wenn´se funktioniert.
Verbesserungspotenzial ist halt nur noch durch leichtere teuere Sachen vorhanden.


@Detlefracing und Boltzplatzheld: Hübschhübsch 

G.


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (6. Oktober 2010)

detlefracing schrieb:


> genau das störte mich anfangs auch, bis ich dann gemerkt habe wie grottig der dhx 5.0 lief im vergleich zum BOS



hätte ich mein izimu noch hätte ich mir sicher auch nen BOS geholt - bin aber mit meinem sunday und dem vivid auch mehr als zufrieden


----------



## M888K (10. Oktober 2010)

anbei eins meiner drei Morewoods, ist ein 2010er Ndiza - ist ein sehr lustiges Bike, geht für 4X Race, Slopestyle, Dirt oder Light DH





PS: wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr es sogar kaufen (siehe meine Anzeigen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOMER1982 (11. Oktober 2010)

Anbei mal meins...


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (11. Oktober 2010)

holla verdammt geil


----------



## frichte1 (11. Oktober 2010)

das grün und die 36er stehen dem Kalula sehr gut


----------



## de flö (12. Oktober 2010)

hier mal mein Mbuzi 

Ausstattung:

Lyrik Solo Air 160mm
Fox RP2 High Volume 160mm
Oro K18 180mm
Sram X7 Trigger SLX Umwerfer X9 Schaltwerk
XT Kassette 11-32 SLX Kurbel 2-fach

Laufräder:
Veltec DH Naben 
HR 12mm VR 20mm
Sixpack Speichen
Sixpack Kamikaze Felgen 

Sixpack Komponenten:
Sattelstütze
Lenker Leader SL 720mm
Vorbau Raptor 

Pedale: Wellgo MG1 Ti
Reifen: Ardent 2.4 Falt

Gewicht bei ca. 15 kg


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Oktober 2010)

mbuzi und kalula sind top!


----------



## BiNkZ (14. Oktober 2010)

Hey Flö, bist du zufrieden mit dem Ardent als Vorderreifen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Oktober 2010)

Wo ich grad das mbuzi seh ... 10 minuten davor hab ich noch gedacht ... Ach das fährst noch nen jahr 






Der Ardent is nen guter Allrounder ...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. Oktober 2010)

heftig! haste dir dabei weh getan? wie ist das passiert?


----------



## Mürre (15. Oktober 2010)

wie ist das denn passiert? Alles bei dir heil geblieben??


----------



## de flö (15. Oktober 2010)

@ BiNkZ

der Ardent macht en super Eindruck, lediglich bei schlammigen Passagen setzt er sich sehr schnell zu... dann ist für kurze Zeit surfen angesagt, was aber nicht immer schlimm sein muss

@ OLB EMan

 krasse Sch.... wie hast das denn angestellt? Hoff dir ist nix schlimmeres passiert?!


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2010)

Mir ist dabei gar nichts passiert, ausser einem 8 km Fußmarsch.
Das Teil ist einfach unter mir weggebrochen und hat, als ich abgestiegen bin, noch ein 2 kleinen punkten zusammengehalten. Ganz zerbrochen ist es dann beim vorsichtigen raussschieben aus dem Wald. Man glaubt nicht wie schwierig es ist, 2 Fahrradteile, die mit den Zügen verbunden sind, aus dem Wald zu tragen.

War eine kleine 20-30 cm Stufe bei relativ niedriger Geschwindigkeit. In der Landung hat dann das ganze Fahrgefühl nicht mehr gepasst .

Warums passiert ist, keine Ahnung. So wirklich schlimme Sachen hab ich mit dem Rahmen nie gemacht, da ich dafür ja den grossen Bruder des mbuzis habe . Meine knapp 70kg sollte das ding denk ich mal auch verkraften können. War wohl einfach Pech und ich hatte ja Glück im Unglück. 
Wenn man sowas erlebt hat (passiert ja immer nur den "anderen" ) gibt einem das schon zu denken und so richtig sicher fühlte ich mich am WE aufm Izimu auch net, aber das wird sich wieder legen.


----------



## Mürre (15. Oktober 2010)

schöner Mist!!  
Zum Glück ist dir nix passiert!! Ist es denn genau an den Schweißnähten gerissen? hattest ja auch eine vom Federweg zugelassene Lyrik drin....ärgerlich Habe das Morewood auch schon im Bikepark strapaziert, aber zum Glück nie was gebrochen. Jetzt habe ich dafür ja das Pferd.....


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Oktober 2010)

Im bikepark war ich damit nur im tourenausrüstung und bin mir keiner schuld bewusst. Will auch nicht sagen das morewood deshalb schlecht ist ...
Sowas kann leider immer mal passieren denk ich ... Materialfehler gibt's immer und leider hat das Ding die Garantiezeit abgewartet


----------



## Ibna (15. Oktober 2010)

Geiles Ding
Selten ein so schickes Izimu gesehen, außer wenn meins nächstes Jahr general überholt sein wird 

Das von deinem Bruder ist auch schick, wobei mir die neuen Rahmen nicht mehr so gefallen.... 07/08 sind die besten Modelle


----------



## Mürre (16. Oktober 2010)

sehr sehr schönes Morewood!!


----------



## detlefracing (16. Oktober 2010)

danke!  man muss aber auch sagen, dass das rot auf dem Bild nicht wirklich rüber kommt.

Ich mache demnächst nochmal ein Bild mit SLX dran, dürfte jetzt wieder einiges leichter sein die karre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (16. Oktober 2010)

was wiegt das gute Rädchen denn? LW sieht ziemlich flach aus!


----------



## detlefracing (16. Oktober 2010)

müsste jetzt knapp unter 17 kg haben


----------



## Ibna (17. Oktober 2010)

hast du schon mal versucht, den dämpfer nach ganz vorne zu schieben?
Ich hab nen offset Steuersatz drin (-1,5°) und den dämpfer nach vorne geschoben, also ein knapp unter 64° LW und 350mm Tretlagerhöhe... meins wiegt noch ca 17,3kg


----------



## Brainmelter (17. Oktober 2010)

So, mein Mbuzi ist nun auch fertig und hat die ersten 100km runter. Ich bin total begeistert....hatte allerdings auch noch kein Bike dieser Kategorie.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Räder nicht eingespeicht habe......habe ich alles komplett allein gemacht....und es war gar nicht mal so wild.
Daher, denke ich, habe ich auch noch mal 'n ganz anderen Bezug zu dem Bike, als zu den Vorgängern.


----------



## lugggas (17. Oktober 2010)

hier mal mein kalula, wenns komplett fertig ist, kommt nochmal ein besseres Bild. außer einem anderen steuersatz und einem cartridge tuning aber erstmal fertig.


----------



## Amok Josh (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier ein Bild von meinem Morewood Izimu 2010 verkaufe es allerdings momentan


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Oktober 2010)

Brainmelter schrieb:


> So, mein Mbuzi ist nun auch fertig und hat die ersten 100km runter. Ich bin total begeistert....hatte allerdings auch noch kein Bike dieser Kategorie.
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Räder nicht eingespeicht habe......habe ich alles komplett allein gemacht....und es war gar nicht mal so wild.
> Daher, denke ich, habe ich auch noch mal 'n ganz anderen Bezug zu dem Bike, als zu den Vorgängern.



.....Kommt richtig gut mit den Reifenklassikern
Wo haste die denn gekauft....oder lagen die solange bei dir rum???

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Oktober 2010)

Die Gabel


----------



## Brainmelter (17. Oktober 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Die Gabel


@ OLB EMan
Die Gabel find' ich klasse. Bei 120 mm fährt sich das Mbuzi super auf  geraden Strecken bzw. bergauf. Bei 160 mm hat man dann schon 'n sehr  angenehmes bergab-Feeling 






LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....Kommt richtig gut mit den Reifenklassikern
> Wo haste die denn gekauft....oder lagen die solange bei dir rum???
> 
> G.



Ja, die lagen so lange rum 

Die waren vorher an meinem (jetzt nicht mehr existentem) Scott ....siehe Bild.
Mit dem Scott bin ich extrem wenig gefahren....daher sind die immer noch wie neu     ......und die 7 Jahre Alterung scheinen dem Gummi nichts ausgemacht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiNkZ (18. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schönes Mbuzi Brainmelter!

Habe heute auch einen Mbuzi rahmen in der Post gehabt und werde es nach und nach aufbauen 

Ein Bild kommt dann freilich hier rein


----------



## freeriderth (18. Oktober 2010)

dann will ich meins auch mal rein stellen.mit der zeit und dem geld kommen dann noch neue laufräder und nen anderer sattel.der ist momentan klasse bei der fahrerei auf die arbeit und wieder heim 

keine ahnung wie man ein bild besser und in groß hochlädt


----------



## vip (19. Oktober 2010)

Hey Leute. Habe nen Problem mit meiner Sattelstütze.
Fahr ja nen 07'er Izimu mit 30,9er Stütze. jedoch passt meine Syntace P6 grade mal 4-5cm ins Rohr bevor sie stecken bleicht. Habt ihr ne Ahnung woran es liegen könnte?


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Oktober 2010)

Schlecht ausgeriebenes Sattelrohr.

G.


----------



## Ibna (19. Oktober 2010)

Jo mach mal das Sitzrohr von innen sauber/mit ner drahtbürste wird das eigentlich "sauber" gemacht...
und dann ein wenig fett dann flutscht das richtig .... danach sauber machen alles sollte passen


----------



## Jedisonic (23. Oktober 2010)

Mein Untersatz beim Ausritt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingKongCore (23. Oktober 2010)

Hey, weiß jmd ob man das kurze Schutzblech hinten am Makulu abmontieren kann? Wollte mir zur neuen Saison das 2010er Makulu zulegen, nur stört mich das Teil irgendwie optisch.


----------



## Jedisonic (24. Oktober 2010)

Leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe! Wie bekomme ich hier so direkt ein Bild gepostet. Ich blicke es einfach nicht. Und ne anständige Anleitung suche ich hier vergebens...


----------



## Ibna (24. Oktober 2010)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> Leute, ich brauche eure Hilfe! Wie bekomme ich hier so direkt ein Bild gepostet. Ich blicke es einfach nicht. Und ne anständige Anleitung suche ich hier vergebens...




Es gibt so einen button "grafik einfügen". Da musst du die Grafikadresse (rechte maustaste auf das (schon im internet bestehende) bild machen und dann die grafikadresse kopieren) in der angezeigten leiste einfügen.
dann haste ein großes schönes Bild


----------



## Jedisonic (24. Oktober 2010)

@Ibna: schönen Dank für die Info. Das war ja nun supereinfach!


----------



## tadea nuts (26. Oktober 2010)

.


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. Oktober 2010)

dumdidum


----------



## Ibna (7. November 2010)

schick, das mit der Gabel ist Geschmacksache, aber werde mein Izimu jetzt in Melonyellow pulvern lassen. Sicklines like


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. November 2010)

Ibna schrieb:


> schick, das mit der Gabel ist Geschmacksache, aber werde mein Izimu jetzt in Melonyellow pulvern lassen. Sicklines like




da hab ich auch drüber nachgedacht das demnächst mit meinem izimu zu machen , aber irgendwo im text habe ich dann den wortlaut "lemon yellow" gesehen. was ist denn nun die sicklines-farbe?


----------



## Ibna (10. November 2010)

Also das Sicklines Izimu ist Melon Yellow (altes Lufthansa Gelb), aber die Farbe ist schon vergeben  bekomme den Rahmen morgen wieder, dauert allerdings noch bis alle weiteren Teile da sein werden und ich Fotos machen kann


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (10. November 2010)

cool!
bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. November 2010)

ebenso!


----------



## manbearpig (11. November 2010)

Hi zusammen!

Hab mich schon oft hierher verirrt und gesabbert beim Anblick der Schönheiten. Da mein Morewood nun fertig ist, wollte ich euch das nicht vorenthalten. Ist allerdings "nur" ein Mbuzi





Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden demnächst noch geändert (Kurbel, Bashguard und die Bastel-KeFü).

Gruß Timo


----------



## Ibna (11. November 2010)

so Rahmen ist heute wieder gekommen. Warte nur noch auf neue Kurbeln und Steuersatz...
Ndiza hat schon neuen LRS und kurbeln, warte noch auf nen Dämpfer dann ist das Lütte auch Fertig...


----------



## robbi87 (11. November 2010)

nach dem ich mir alles angeschaut habe, mussten meine beiden hier einfach auch mit dazu =)

mein altes im Schnee und mein neues Projekt für 2011 =)


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. November 2010)

Ibna schrieb:


> so Rahmen ist heute wieder gekommen. Warte nur noch auf neue Kurbeln und Steuersatz...
> Ndiza hat schon neuen LRS und kurbeln, warte noch auf nen Dämpfer dann ist das Lütte auch Fertig...


 

sehr schick! ist das vom mitglied khujand gemacht? verrätst du mir die RAL-Nr  ?


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (11. November 2010)

die farbe ist echt nice!
decals machste noch drauf, oder willst es clean haben?


----------



## BiNkZ (11. November 2010)

@Manbearpig: Schick!

Mein Mbuzi wird ähnlich aussehen, wenn's fertig ist.

Hasts schonmal gewogen?


----------



## Ibna (11. November 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> sehr schick! ist das vom mitglied khujand gemacht? verrätst du mir die RAL-Nr  ?




Also die RAL ist 1028...aber wehe 

Ne ist nicht vom Khujand sonder von nem Kollegen. Bin super zufrieden, ist echt clean geworden.
Decals kommen noch, hab den Rahmen heute bekommen und gleich ein paar Fotos gemacht. Sind mit dem Steuersatz aufm Weg. bin schon aufgeregt als wär es schon Weihnachten


----------



## manbearpig (11. November 2010)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> @Manbearpig: Schick!
> 
> Mein Mbuzi wird ähnlich aussehen, wenn's fertig ist.
> 
> Hasts schonmal gewogen?



Dann will ich aber Fotos sehen

Danke, steckt auch langes Warten und viel Zeit, die für mich richtigen Teile auszusuchen drin.
Hatte es nur auf einer dig. Personenwaage und die sagt 15,7 kg. Hatte mit ungefähr 16 kg gerechnet, ist also im Rahmen. Obwohl das Gewicht beim Aufbau eher zweitrangig war.

Gruß Timo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. November 2010)

Ibna schrieb:


> bin schon aufgeregt als wär es schon Weihnachten



kann ich gut verstehen  ich hab die neuen decals seit 3 monaten schon hier liegen, konnte mich aber nicht dazu durchringen 2-3 wochen aufs biken zu verzichten. naja bei dem wetter wirds vielleicht doch mal in angriff genommen. was ich noch fragen wollte: hast du das morewood-m vom steuersatz gerettet ( und wie kriegste das g'scheit wieder dran? ) oder hast du ein neues? 

@ manbearpig: was ist das für ne bremse? die griffe haben ne coole farbe!


----------



## manbearpig (12. November 2010)

> @ manbearpig: was ist das für ne bremse? die griffe haben ne coole farbe!



Das ist eine Avid Elixir R, 2010er Modell in weiß. Die Griffe sind von Superstar Components. Werden schlicht als "grey" verkauft und machen der Beschreibung alle Ehre


----------



## Ibna (12. November 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> hast du das morewood-m vom steuersatz gerettet ( und wie kriegste das g'scheit wieder dran? ) oder hast du ein neues?



Habe das M gerettet. Bin noch unschlüssig, wie das wieder festgemacht werden soll. Silikon oder 2 Komponentenkleber.
Hab mir auch Decals machen lassen, aber bin noch am überlegen doch die Originalen vom 08er Modell bei Sports-Nut zu bestellen.
Diesmal wird auch die Kettenstrebe abgedeckt, damit es nicht wieder zerhackt aussieht wie beim orig. Rot


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. November 2010)

manbearpig schrieb:


> Das ist eine Avid Elixir R, 2010er Modell in weiß. Die Griffe sind von Superstar Components. Werden schlicht als "grey" verkauft und machen der Beschreibung alle Ehre



cool den hersteller kannte ich gar net - die preise sind ja echt anständig! nur die bremsgriffen konnte ich iwie nicht finden!





Ibna schrieb:


> Habe das M gerettet. Bin noch unschlüssig, wie das  wieder festgemacht werden soll. Silikon oder 2 Komponentenkleber.
> Hab mir auch Decals machen lassen, aber bin noch am überlegen doch die Originalen vom 08er Modell bei Sports-Nut zu bestellen.
> Diesmal wird auch die Kettenstrebe abgedeckt, damit es nicht wieder zerhackt aussieht wie beim orig. Rot



Habe überlegt vielleicht Sikaflex (oder eben einen anderen Karosseriekleber) zu nehmen. Hast Du die Decals anfertigen lassen? ich hab für die Decals die auch auf dem Sicklines-Bike sind bei Sportsnut ca 25 Euro ausgegeben wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## Mürre (12. November 2010)

superstar Components ist wirklich nicht schlecht. Fahre von denen die Pedale und die sind qualitativ absolut in Ordnung, kann ich wirklich empfehlen (vor allem für den Preis)


----------



## Ibna (12. November 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> ich hab für die Decals die auch auf dem Sicklines-Bike sind bei Sportsnut ca 25 Euro ausgegeben wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



von mir wollten die 30 haben -.-
Werde die aber wohl dennoch bestellen, da die schicker aussehen und die custom decals kommen dann an mein Ndiza


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (13. November 2010)

ja können auch 30 gewesen sein  kommt bei dir dann nochmal klarlack über die decals?


----------



## Ibna (13. November 2010)

Ne Klarlack bleibt weg... muss doch gewicht sparen


----------



## Ibna (14. November 2010)

So hier mal mein CC Bike







Und gleich hinterher mein 4Xer 





 Das Gewicht müsste um die 13kg liegen aber genau kann ich das noch nicht sagen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (14. November 2010)

schicker fuhrpark *neid*


----------



## PhatBiker (14. November 2010)

Hab mir grad alle 17 Seiten angeschaut und muss sagen das es schon sehr schöne Bikes sind und ich das Makulu in sämtlichen Ausführungen besonders schick finde.


----------



## Ibna (15. November 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> schicker fuhrpark *neid*



nur fürs Protokoll, das ist das gleiche Bike nur einmal mit dem Sattel auf Tourenhöhe und einmal auf Shreddenposition.
Fahre mit meinem kleinen Allroundtalent gern CC touren mit nem 36er Kettenblatt und ner 12-25 RR Kassette. Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann das erste mal 4Xen gehen. Jungfernfahrt wird In Wberg stattfinden....da kann man ja alles fahren mit dem Lütten


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (15. November 2010)

ist mir zuerst net aufgefallen, aber dann hab ichs auch gesehen  
nen zweites fully ist schon was feines!


----------



## detlefracing (20. November 2010)

so meins nochmal, gewichtstechnisch geupdated


----------



## robbi87 (20. November 2010)

echt schönes izumi....sehr sehr genialer aufbau!!
werde demnächst auch mal nen zwischenstand von meinem Kalula Aufbau hochladen...


----------



## Ibna (21. November 2010)

Sieht echt fein aus, mal abgesehen von dem Lenker aber Flatbars sind nun mal Geschmacksache 
das Gewicht ist natürlich beeindruckend, ich muss mal schaun wie schwer meins wird.
Weisst du zufällig wie schwer die SLX sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (21. November 2010)

schön das es gefällt   ich habe die Kurbel leider nicht gewogen, hab nur gerade das im forum gefunden http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/529027 , ist aber eine 175mm kurbel, ich hab die 170mm kurbel dran


----------



## norcobitch94 (25. November 2010)

16,24  ohha


----------



## Ibna (26. November 2010)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> 16,24  ohha



 Das Gewicht ist tatsächlich beeindruckend.
Schätze dass meins neu aufgebaut knapp unter 17kg wiegen wird.
Wenn ich nur irgendwann mal Kurbeln finden würde, wärs nächste Woche fertig


----------



## Ibna (30. November 2010)

Schwarze Stylo, LG1 in schwarz und schwarze Wellgo MG1 Pedale, dann ist es Fertig


----------



## LB Jörg (30. November 2010)

Sieht ja jetzt schon genial aus

Aber so erinnerts mich spontan noch an das hier, bzw. eine Weiterentwicklung davon







G.


----------



## Mürre (30. November 2010)

Gewicht sparen und so....


----------



## torbenrider (1. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Morewood liebhaber........

ist dem ein oder anderen schon mal ein Morewood gebrochen???

Mir ists passiert....und habe noch Garantie. Weiß einer von euch wies bei Morewood mit der Kulanz ausschaut????


----------



## DerGraue (1. Dezember 2010)

torbenrider schrieb:


> Hallo Morewood liebhaber........
> 
> ist dem ein oder anderen schon mal ein Morewood gebrochen???
> 
> Mir ists passiert....und habe noch Garantie. Weiß einer von euch wies bei Morewood mit der Kulanz ausschaut????


Nöö aber ruf einfach mal bei Sport Nut an


----------



## W.K. (1. Dezember 2010)

So mal beide zusammen...






Beim Izimu kommt noch die Tage---> Spacerturm weg, Neue E.13 und Avid Code 2011...

Beim Shova LT wahrscheinlich noch ---> Steuersatz in Weiß, neue Sattelstütze und mal schauen was man noch so ändern kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (1. Dezember 2010)

schon mal ganz nett nur würde ich mich sehr über besser Bilder freuen
Und eien Boxxer anstatt der Totem und die Totem anstatt der Travis  ich als ehemaliger Manitou liebhaber darf sowas sagen


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Dezember 2010)

Die schwarze Totem schaut in dem roten Izimu absolut genial aus.
Hat außerdem die perfekte Einbauhöhe
So ists ein perfekter Tourenfreerider
Tu mal ein schönes Seitenansichtbild rein

G.


----------



## norcobitch94 (3. Dezember 2010)

das gelbe da oben ist sehr geil


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Dezember 2010)

Ibna schrieb:


> Schwarze Stylo, LG1 in schwarz und schwarze Wellgo MG1 Pedale, dann ist es Fertig




hammer,echt gut geworden!


----------



## W.K. (4. Dezember 2010)

So diesmal in freier Natur...











Izimu--> Spacerturm weg, Neue E.13 LS HT... Nur noch warten auf die Neue CODE 2011

Shova LT--> Neuer Sattel, Neuer Lenker Altlas in Gold am Montag...


----------



## Stolem (5. Dezember 2010)

Keinen goldenen Lenker, Bitte!

sonst schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sessi (9. Dezember 2010)

sind ja echt ein paar richtig fette bikes von Morewood bei...

-und wer noch einen frame oder ein komplett Makulu sucht hier gibts noch welche zum wirklich guten Preis...  -bicyclesgarage.de


----------



## robbi87 (10. Dezember 2010)

so mal ein kurzer zwischen stand vom aufbau meines kalulas


----------



## FridaDakar (12. Dezember 2010)

Ach, mit goldenem Lenker schauts doch super aus


----------



## Ibna (12. Dezember 2010)

Schade schwarzer Lenker wäre super. Aber ist ja dein Rad und du solltest es mögen  Aber dennoch schick


----------



## Ibna (12. Dezember 2010)

So Bike ist fertig. Nachtfahrten können nun gestartet werden.


----------



## FridaDakar (12. Dezember 2010)

tja, ist halt ein mädchenrad  
der scheinwerfer ist ja ein kracher. welche firma ist das denn?


----------



## deorsum (12. Dezember 2010)




----------



## Ibna (14. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

kurz mal ne Frage. Hat jemand einen Dämpferschlitten für 07/08er Izimu Rahmen?
Es gibt 2 Ausführungen und ich habe die "Lange". Sollte jmd von euch den Dämpfer eh nur auf der Mittleren Position fahren und einen "Kurzen" Schlitten haben, wäre dieser bereit den zu tauschen?

Cheers
Phil


----------



## norcobitch94 (15. Dezember 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]


so neue bremsen und dämpfer feder 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## robbi87 (15. Dezember 2010)

echt schick....wo hast du die ti feder her für den Bos Dämpfer??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi87 (16. Dezember 2010)

so hier mal noch ein Bild http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/799359 vom Aktuellenstand meines Projektes für 2011...jetzt fehlen nur noch die Truvativ Descentdant Kurbeln....die aber erst im Januar kommen


----------



## Stolem (16. Dezember 2010)

auf jedenfall nicht hässlich


----------



## de flö (21. Dezember 2010)

Shova LT 08
66 RCV 2009 1.5
Truvativ Holzfeller 1.5
DHX 4.0
Formula K18 203/180
Saint Short + Saint Shifter
Sixpack Lenker Millenium 785 Lime gekürzt auf 74,5
Sixpack Sattelklemme Lime
Sixpack Kettenblatt 33T Lime
Sixpack Yakuza Kettenführung Lime/weiss
Sixpack Sattelstütze
TRuvativ Fire GXP Umbau auf 1-fach
Selle X2 Sattel
Wellgo MG1 TI
Ardent Falt 2.4
LRS Sixpack Kamikaze/Sixpack Speichen weiss/Veltec DH Naben VR20mm / HR 12mm Steckachse
Gewicht ca. 16,5 kg


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (21. Dezember 2010)

schick!


----------



## FridaDakar (22. Dezember 2010)

schön schlicht, das weisse.


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Dezember 2010)

Mein Mbuzi...


----------



## Mürre (22. Dezember 2010)

bisschen lange Leitungen! sonst ganz schön


----------



## berchschorsch (22. Dezember 2010)

^^^ Das hats mit seinem Erbauer gemeinsam....

Die Bremsleitungen werden gekürzt sobald ich sicher bin welche es denn werden soll... HOPE Mono M4 oder die SAINT die mom. montiert ist...


----------



## norcobitch94 (22. Dezember 2010)

yep geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (22. Dezember 2010)

Ne Lyrik würd ich optisch stimmiger finden, trotzdem nett.


----------



## berchschorsch (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatte anfangs ne Wotan drinnen...
















Die Totem hatte ich Servicebedürftig noch rumliegen... Beim Service wurde sie auf 160mm getravelt und ich finde sie passt gerade zu dem fetten Steuerrohr viel besser...


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## lugggas (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## norcobitch94 (25. Dezember 2010)

top


----------



## Medabrigel (30. Dezember 2010)

White


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. Dezember 2010)

Kann ich auch...nur anders rum





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

G.


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. Dezember 2010)

alter 
alle teile geil


----------



## Ibna (31. Dezember 2010)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Kann ich auch...nur anders rum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da beneide ich dich ungemein drum.
Hoffe zu meinen beiden gesellt sich mind ein Enduro dazu.
Optimal wäre noch das Enza und das Shova/Mbuzi mit geo tuning


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Dezember 2010)

Muß zugeben, des tarngrüne Rad ist net meins

Die beste Tourengeo von allen hat aber mit Abstand das Izimu

Ja, dieses Geotuming wäre echt genial fürs Shova mit vorne "nur" 160mm Federweg

G.


----------



## roflboy (2. Januar 2011)

meins mal wieder


----------



## norcobitch94 (2. Januar 2011)

und immernoch geil


----------



## Ibna (9. Januar 2011)

Schwarze Kurbel würden dran schick aussehen.


----------



## W.K. (9. Januar 2011)

Neues damits spannend bleibt...


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Januar 2011)

HübschHübsch...was wiegts denn in dem Aufbau...und wie schwer sind die Reifen und was ist das für ein Totemmodell?????

@Roflboy: Ja schwarze Kurbel würd sich echt noch gut machen

G.


----------



## roflboy (9. Januar 2011)

hab die ollen kurbel abgeschliffen, weil ich diesen weißen scheiß loswerden wolte=) mal schaun vllt pulver ich die schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (10. Januar 2011)




----------



## Ibna (23. Januar 2011)

So hier noch mal meins.

Updates die Folgen:
Schwarzer Boobar
Solo Air für Boxxer
Ti-Feder, Vivid + Ti-Feder oder Vivid Air (irgendwann wenn das Geld passt  )
Neue Stylos +  Schwarzes E.thirteen Kettenblatt (schon verbaut)
Carbon Sattelstütze
ggf. Direct Mount Vorbau (aber zu schwer/teuer)
Hope Pro II HR Nabe


Geplantes Gewicht: 16,xx kg
zZ bei ca 17,2kg


----------



## Mürre (23. Januar 2011)

Warum ist ein DM zu schwer und zu teuer? Ich fahre einen Splitz und ich fand ihn jetzt nicht zu schwer und im Verhältnis auch nicht zu teuer.


----------



## norcobitch94 (23. Januar 2011)

kan ich gegenhalten 
sehr geilses morewood (über mir)


----------



## detlefracing (23. Januar 2011)

@ibna:  es ist wirklich sehr schön geworden  Bau dir das Protone kit in die Boxxer und mach andere Pedalen dran, schon biste einiges unter 17kg.
So ein Vivid Air würd meiner Meinung nach die Optik versauen.


----------



## Ibna (23. Januar 2011)

Schickes Makulu.

Direct Mount ist im vergleich zu meinem Pro Vorbau viel teurer und die meisten wiegen auch mehr.
27 Euro mit 126g ist ne Ansage, da halten die wenigsten DM Stems mit 
Pedale wiegen zusammmen 350g und ksoten 35 Euronen  die bleiben auch erst mal 
Protone im Vegleich zum originalen WC kit soll nicht so gut sein, habe das schon von verschiedenen Leuten gehört, zumal das Original auch nur 10 euro mehr kostet 

Aber bis alles Fertig ist, wirds noch ein wenig dauern, will ja auch fahren, also nicht so viel Geld fürs Tuning 
Ja Vivid Air ist wirklich Hässlich, tendiere auch eher zu einer Ti-Feder für den Fox, aber wollte meine Morewood gleich aufbauen (SRAM FTW) demnach kommt wohl irgendwann ein Vivid mit Ti-Feder ran.


----------



## BiNkZ (24. Januar 2011)

Letzte Woche vollendet:


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (24. Januar 2011)

mach bitte nen anderen sattel drauf der ist ja grausig...


----------



## norcobitch94 (24. Januar 2011)

sattel weg..dan perfekt!..naja rockring schaut komisch aus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Januar 2011)

Modell DDRTaubengrau mit etwas Westgrün
Hat was 

G.


----------



## BiNkZ (24. Januar 2011)

Der Sattel muss bleiben , den Kontrast nehm ich in Kauf. Mein Po und der Sattel führen eine sehr liebevolle Beziehung bis dass der Tod (kompletter Zerfall) sie scheidet! 

Wieso sieht der Rockring komisch aus, norcobitch? 

Aber danke : )


----------



## norcobitch94 (24. Januar 2011)

schaut so fett aus


----------



## BiNkZ (24. Januar 2011)

Standard Shimano SLX halt ... vielleicht finde ich ja mal nen netten Bash im selben grün wie der Rest...


----------



## tommi101 (31. Januar 2011)

MORE Bikes:








Momentan 17,42Kg


----------



## norcobitch94 (31. Januar 2011)

richtig fett
sogar der flat lenker passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (31. Januar 2011)

....jetzt noch eine Titanfeder rein und es wäre fast perfekt

G.


----------



## Grambo (31. Januar 2011)

hi ihr morewood fahrer,

möchte mir eventuell ein morewood zuza zulegen (rahmen) und aufbauen.
habe noch ne 66 rc3 mit 1.5 steuerrohr.
und wollte mal fragen ob ich ein ahead steuersatz einbauen kann oder nicht.
semi in 1.5 gibt es ja leider nicht.

gruß dennis


----------



## tommi101 (31. Januar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ....jetzt noch eine Titanfeder rein und es wäre fast perfekt
> 
> G.



Ich habe den Rahmen gerade erst gekauft, habe freundlicherweise 3 verschieden harte Stahlfedern zum testen mitbekommen. Da muss ich erstmal schauen welche passt. Titanfeder wäre geil, allerdings hätte da erst ne andere Bremsanlage Priorität

Der Lenker ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, passt aber (zumindest optisch) gut zu den geraden Rohren vom Hauptrahmen. Und ich wollte unbedingt einen mit nur 5° Backsweep, da gibt es auch nicht soviel Auswahl.

Bin auf jeden Fall sehr gespannt wie sich der Bock fährt...


----------



## half-devil333 (31. Januar 2011)

den dämpferschlitten noch in der flacheren position einhängen und dann super


----------



## tommi101 (31. Januar 2011)

half-devil333 schrieb:


> den dämpferschlitten noch in der flacheren position einhängen und dann super



Der Vorbesitzer meinte, dass das Hinterrad dann bei Durchschlag das Sitzrohr touchiert....hab es allerdings noch nicht getestet. Werde das mit ausgebauter Feder nochmal überprüfen. Der Lenkwinkel könnte schon noch etwas flacher werden...ma schaun


----------



## ne0_ (31. Januar 2011)

Ist bei mir nicht der Fall


----------



## 7 Zwerge (1. Februar 2011)

Grambo schrieb:


> hi ihr morewood fahrer,
> 
> möchte mir eventuell ein morewood zuza zulegen (rahmen) und aufbauen.
> habe noch ne 66 rc3 mit 1.5 steuerrohr.
> ...



Ahead Steuersatz passt, z.B Acros AH-15.


----------



## W.K. (1. Februar 2011)

So mal ne kleines aber feines Update: 






Partliste: 

Rahmen: Morewood Izimu ´10 Candy Red S-M
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Coil 1.5
Steuersatz: Superstar 1.5 Rot
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 1.5 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Griffe: Lock On Schwarz/Gold
Sattelstütze: Morewood 30,9
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Bremse - VR: Avid Code 2011 mit 203mm
Bremse - HR: Avid Code 2011 mit 203mm
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 980
Kettenblatt: Shimano XTR 38Z..
Kettenführung: E.13 LG1
Pedale: Wellgo
Trigger: SRAM XX 10s
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O 10s Medium Cage
Kasette: SRAM PG 1090 11-25
Kette: SRAM PC 1070 II HollowPin
VR-Nabe: Hope Pro II 32 / 20mm / Gold
HR-Nabe: Hope Pro II 32 / 150x12mm / Gold
Felgen: Mavic EX 823
Speichen: DTswiss Competition
Nippel: DTswiss Pro Lock
Schläuche: Keine
Reifen: Continetal Rubber Queen Tubelees 2,4

Gewicht: im Moment 16,9kg 

Nun kann die Saison 2011 kommen und ich hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## FridaDakar (1. Februar 2011)

Hier nun auchmal meins im Vollendeten Status...

Perfekter Lady Freerider... 







Partliste:

Rahmen: Morewood Shova LT S-M
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air
Steuersatz: Acros Ai 25
Dämpfer: FOX RP23
Vorbau: Spank Oozy Limited 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Griffe: Spank Lock On
Sattelstütze: No Name 28,6
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers
Sattel: Fizik Tundra
Bremse - VR: Avid Elixir CR 203mm
Bremse - HR: Avid Elixir CR 185mm
Innenlager: Shimano Saint
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas FR
Kettenblatt: Shimano XT 36Z.
Kettenführung: E13 LS
Pedale: Shimano DX
Trigger: Sram X.O gold nugget 9s
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Limited 9s medium cage
Kasette: Shimano Dura Ace 11-25
Kette: Shimano HG-93
VR-Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750 / 20mm
HR-Laufrad: DT Swiss EX 1750 / 135x10mm
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen: Schwalbe Wicked Will 26x 2,35

Gewicht: im Moment 14,5kg


----------



## Grambo (1. Februar 2011)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Ahead Steuersatz passt, z.B Acros AH-15.




danke dir!

dennis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

FridaDakar: Krass, die Teile passen farblich irgendwie richtig gut zusammen mit der Kurbel und den MX30

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

W.K. schrieb:


> So mal ne kleines aber feines Update:



Pohh, hät ich jetzt fast übersehen
Des Rot ist einfach der Hammer und mit Totem siehts aus wie ein fetter Tourenfreerider
Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Titanfeder und du bist auf 16.65kg...wobei die schwarze wahrscheinlich sogar besser ausssieht

G.


----------



## tommi101 (1. Februar 2011)

@W.K.
Sehr heisse Maschine! 
Hast Du nochmal ein Bild von der Seite?


----------



## der heinzelmann (1. Februar 2011)

@ W.K. : hab auch so ne karre 






Gewicht liegt bei 16,78 Kg


----------



## half-devil333 (1. Februar 2011)

wie gesagt... müssen ne runde drehen!

ist das der neue sixpack vorbau?


----------



## der heinzelmann (1. Februar 2011)

ja genau, der spacerturm verdeckt den ein bisschen...der kommt noch weg, irgendwann


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Februar 2011)

.....Titanfeder schon drinn, jetzt kann ich garnimmer motzen
Hmmmh....die 2010Xtr Kurbel würd noch hinpassen

G.


----------



## norcobitch94 (2. Februar 2011)

leck mich ist das fett


----------



## MukkiMan (2. Februar 2011)

jetzt mit fox 40  und die luise kommt auch wieder ab sobald der adapter für meine vorder code da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (2. Februar 2011)

Herrlich...
Ne schwarze 40er mit flachen Brücken, irgendwann muss ich die auch mal haben 
Darf ich fragen was Du für die Gabel gegeben hast?


----------



## MukkiMan (2. Februar 2011)

viel zu wenig..... ist aber auch eine 2007er ;-) und die einstellknöppe sind nen bisschen ausgeblichen^^ wenn mir das schwarz mal nicht mehr passt hab ich noch ein ersatzcasting dazubekommen in weiß


----------



## der heinzelmann (2. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> .....Titanfeder schon drinn, jetzt kann ich garnimmer motzen
> Hmmmh....die 2010Xtr Kurbel würd noch hinpassen
> 
> G.




wenn die xtr nicht so teuer wären, hätte ich sie schon lange dran 

@Mukkiman: cooles izimu, ne andere kefü käme noch geiler!


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2011)

der heinzelmann schrieb:


> wenn die xtr nicht so teuer wären, hätte ich sie schon lange dran
> 
> @Mukkiman: cooles izimu, ne andere kefü käme noch geiler!



Hab mir letzte Woche noch eine nagelneue 2010ner für 230Eurone bei Ebay gekauft....ist zwar günstig aber trotzdem verdammt viel Kohle für eine Kurbel

@MukkiMan: Jetzt gut ausfahren, die Führung dabei schrotten...und schon hast nen Grund dir eine Andere zu kaufen
Aber solange sie funktioniert würd ich da net rumtun...nur ganz ohne Kettenblattschutz kanns schon schnell ins Geld gehen


G.


----------



## MukkiMan (2. Februar 2011)

jaja immer diese kettenführung xD ich hatte an meinem alten nicolai eine carbon kefü aber die war leider iscg alt  wenn ich mal wieder kohle hab dann kommt eine andere aber solange muss die herhalten...  wofür kettenblattschutz? ich fahr schon 4 jahre ohne kettenblattschutz xD und mein UFO ST war noch ne ecke tiefer.. also sollte keine probleme geben^^ und zur not hab ich noch eine alte saint liegen und nen alten kettenblatt


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Februar 2011)

Oh ja die haben ja umgestellt mit ihrem Standart...o8er Modelle hatte noch old
Ich könnte nicht ohne Schutz auskommen, liegt aber wohl an unserem nur aus Steinen bestehenden kleinen Granitgebirgebirge

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## W.K. (3. Februar 2011)

@ LB Jörg:

Also bei Rose im Lagerverkauf sind die NAGELNEU für 199 rausgegangen und im Inet für 203. Naja ich habe ja für meine 2011 nur ne Bruchteil bezahlt, da Prototyp... Aber genauso fahrbar wie alle anderen sachen...
Jetzte würde ich nur gerne mein X.O Medium Cage noch gegen ein Short Cage oder Red tauschen... Mal schauen obs klappt... 



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche noch eine nagelneue 2010ner für 230Eurone bei Ebay gekauft....ist zwar günstig aber trotzdem verdammt viel Kohle für eine Kurbel
> 
> G.



@ tommi101:

Hier mal eins von der Seite:






@ der heinzelmann:

Nicht schelcht dein Izimu, vorallem mit Titanfeder. Mal schauen wo ich noch günstig eine herbekomme... Dann isset genauso Leicht wie deins


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

Dei 2010er für 199 ....des kann net sein
Das liegt ja unter dem aktuellen Marktwert

G.


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2011)

@der heinzelmann: Sehr schönes Izimu und vor allem dieses rot ist der Hammer 
 DM und hinten eine 185er Scheibe dann wäre es wirklich meiner Ansicht nach perfekt


----------



## Vtecrenner (3. Februar 2011)

Das rote ist echt schick genauso wie das mit der fox 40


----------



## Vtecrenner (3. Februar 2011)

Hier mal meins...





gruß


----------



## der heinzelmann (3. Februar 2011)

Mürre schrieb:


> @der heinzelmann: Sehr schönes Izimu und vor allem dieses rot ist der Hammer
> DM und hinten eine 185er Scheibe dann wäre es wirklich meiner Ansicht nach perfekt



ja 185er Scheibe mache ich noch bei zeiten dran, spart ja auch ca.50g, DM ist aber schon dran 

@ Vtecrenner: schickes izimu, wusste gar nicht dass es 2010 auch weiße gab


----------



## Mürre (3. Februar 2011)

stimmt, musste aber wirklich genau hinschauen. 
Sah auf den ersten Blick aus wie ein normaler Vorbau.


----------



## tommi101 (3. Februar 2011)

@heinzelmann
du hast doch sicher die ti-feder gewogen bevor du sie eingebaut hast, oder? ;-)
Das Gewicht würde mich sehr interessieren..und natürlich auch die Federhärte.
Meine 450er Manitou Stahlfeder wiegt 617g....büschn viel.
Jetzt wo ich hier einige U17-Izimus gesehen habe, muss meins auch nochmal abspecken 

@vtecrenner
auch sehr nett mit dem bos-dämpfer. scheint ja dämpfungstechnisch ne lohnende investition zu sein, optisch auf jeden fall auch


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Februar 2011)

Ist allerdings die 400er Feder....und für Fox






G.


----------



## der heinzelmann (3. Februar 2011)

tommi101 schrieb:


> @heinzelmann
> du hast doch sicher die ti-feder gewogen bevor du sie eingebaut hast, oder? ;-)
> Das Gewicht würde mich sehr interessieren..und natürlich auch die Federhärte.
> Meine 450er Manitou Stahlfeder wiegt 617g....büschn viel.
> Jetzt wo ich hier einige U17-Izimus gesehen habe, muss meins auch nochmal abspecken



die ti-feder ist eine 350er und wiegt 367gramm, vorher hatte ich eine 400er stahl drin, die war 250gramm schwerer. der unterschied ist natürlich nicht so groß, wenn du bei derselben federhärte bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommi101 (3. Februar 2011)

Thanx ihr beiden 
also ~250g sollten sich dann auf jeden fall sparen. aber erstmal muss ich ermitteln welche härte ich brauche, 450 oder 500


----------



## IRONworkX (9. Februar 2011)

Ich muss mich leider trennen

Im Bikemarkt die Traueranzeige:










aka Testonkel


----------



## norcobitch94 (9. Februar 2011)

der rahmen ist geil


----------



## detlefracing (10. Februar 2011)

hier mal mein neues:







und noch eins :


----------



## manbearpig (10. Februar 2011)

@detlefracing

Schöne Karren sind das! 
Hast du das Mbuzi auch mal mit Luftdämpfer in Gebrauch gehabt? Ich überlege mir nämlich, ob ich den DHX Air gegen einen Stahlfederdämpfer tausche. 
Wenn ja, kannst du dann mal bitte deine Erfahrungen hier reinschreiben?!
Also Pro/ Contra Stahlfeder, Gewicht kannst du dabei auslassen, versteht sich von selbst.

Gruß Timo


----------



## detlefracing (11. Februar 2011)

Hi,

luftdämpfer hab ich noch nicht gehabt in dem Rahmen, möchte ich auch nicht. Der DHX passt spitzenmäßig zu dem Hinterbau, wundert mich auch, da ich mit dem dhx 5.0 im izimu überhaupt nicht zufrieden war. Also ich kann diese Kombination nur empfehlen, besonders wenn man das Rad auch mal härter ran nimmt


----------



## manbearpig (11. Februar 2011)

Danke erstmal, werde noch im Mbuzi Thread weiterhorchen. Ich dachte allerdings eher an einen 2011er Vivid. Zum einen ist Fox einfach unverschämt teuer im Aftermarket und zweitens ist mir RockShox als selber Schrauber sehr sympathisch
Grüße

edit:
Ach ja, Kaninchen sind keine Fahrradständer!


----------



## Brainmelter (12. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöne Bikes. Aber das Kaninchen würde in weiss besser passen. Evtl. mal umlackieren 

Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung vom Fox-Stahlfederdämpfer im mbuzi?
Habe nämlich auch noch den Luftdämpfer drin und der arbeitet selbst bei maximalen Einstellungen bereits am Limit.


----------



## Mürre (12. Februar 2011)

Fahre einen DHX 4 Air im Mbuzi und würde auch mal gerne einen Stahlfeder ausprobieren. Bei schnellen Schlägen kommt er halt nich mit und der Hinterbau springt ziemlich aber ansonsten ist es ganz okay. Große Schläge nimmt er auch ohne Probleme hin und federt sie weich weg...Nutze den Federweg komplett aus, aber mit den richtigen Einstellungen erst 1-2mal durchgeschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ducatisti900sl (13. Februar 2011)

am Freitag fertig geworden....


----------



## r0ckZ (14. Februar 2011)

kurz zwei fragen zum izimu:
1) hat einer die empfohlenen drehmomente für den hinterbau und die dämpferbefestigung?
2) hab ein paar unzufriedene stimmen zum dhx 5 coil im izimu gelesen. stimmt das so oder muss man sich eher zeit nehmen? hab halt noch n 5th element hier, der aber eher n bisschen altbacken ist und wirkt


----------



## .Pippo. (14. Februar 2011)

-


----------



## Kontragonist (14. Februar 2011)

Servus, GrÃ¼ezi und Hallo,
ich habe mir gerade mit einem Zuza die Eintrittskarte in diesen Thread gekauft  und direkt mal ne Frage:

Haltet ihr als alte Morewood-Kenner es fÃ¼r eine gute Idee, zwei oder drei Gewindenieten ins Unterrohr zu setzen um eine Zugverlegung fÃ¼r die Hammerschmidt zu realisieren? Alle anderen LÃ¶sungen, die ich bisher gesehen hab, sehen mÃ¤Ãig aus, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich den Rahmen nicht ruiniere, wenn ich so was machen lasse â¦

WÃ¤r cool, wenn da jemand ne fundierte Meinung zu Ã¤uÃern kÃ¶nnte, gern auch alternative VorschlÃ¤ge!

Danke und bis bald
Jo


----------



## frichte1 (15. Februar 2011)

So lange das gute Stück noch meine ist (Framekit steht zum Verkauf)


----------



## SN_Christian (15. Februar 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> kurz zwei fragen zum izimu:
> 1) hat einer die empfohlenen drehmomente für den hinterbau und die dämpferbefestigung?
> 2) hab ein paar unzufriedene stimmen zum dhx 5 coil im izimu gelesen. stimmt das so oder muss man sich eher zeit nehmen? hab halt noch n 5th element hier, der aber eher n bisschen altbacken ist und wirkt




Hallo rOckZ,

die Anzugsmomente sind von Morewood wie folgt angegeben:
* SPI Kit M8 - 25 Nm
* Shock Axle Bolt (male/female) front - 18 Nm
* Shock Bolt M8 STD Head rear - 25 Nm

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deorsum (15. Februar 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> 2) hab ein paar unzufriedene stimmen zum dhx 5 coil im izimu gelesen. stimmt das so oder muss man sich eher zeit nehmen? hab halt noch n 5th element hier, der aber eher n bisschen altbacken ist und wirkt


der serien dhx läuft recht bescheiden, das stimmt, aber ein kleines tuning wirkt wunder


----------



## apocalypse-dude (15. Februar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Servus, Grüezi und Hallo,
> ich habe mir gerade mit einem Zuza die Eintrittskarte in diesen Thread gekauft  und direkt mal ne Frage:
> 
> Haltet ihr als alte Morewood-Kenner es für eine gute Idee, zwei oder drei Gewindenieten ins Unterrohr zu setzen um eine Zugverlegung für die Hammerschmidt zu realisieren? Alle anderen Lösungen, die ich bisher gesehen hab, sehen mäßig aus, aber ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich den Rahmen nicht ruiniere, wenn ich so was machen lasse
> ...



Hi Kontragonist,

ich habe das schon an nem Kalula Rahmen gesehen... war auch ne Hammerschmidt verbaut und Gewinde im Unterrohr für die Leitungen. Denke das sollte kein Problem sein, aber halt sicher nichts "offizielles" von Herstellerseite aus!

Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter...


----------



## Kontragonist (15. Februar 2011)

apocalypse-dude schrieb:


> Hi Kontragonist,
> 
> ich habe das schon an nem Kalula Rahmen gesehen... war auch ne Hammerschmidt verbaut und Gewinde im Unterrohr für die Leitungen. Denke das sollte kein Problem sein, aber halt sicher nichts "offizielles" von Herstellerseite aus!
> 
> Vielleicht hilft dir das ein wenig weiter...



Danke! Aber jetzt, wo die feiste Zuze so drall und wollüstig an meinem Bettkasten lehnt, trau ich mich gar nicht mehr  wär echt schade, wenn das Teil zu Bruch ginge! Ich mach wohl einfach zwei von diesen Magura-Klebe-Clips ans Unterrohr


----------



## Stolem (16. Februar 2011)

Jo!  - reicht doch dicke! vll noch mit Sekundenkleber sichern. Und zur not eben nen Kabelbinder im Rucksack  - falss es sich auf ner Tour oder im Bikepark mal löst!


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Februar 2011)

Hammerschmit und Zusa dürften aber net wirklich zusammenpassen
Wegen dem Schwingendrehpunkt.....aber erzähl dann auf jedenfall mal wie es funktioniert

G.


----------



## Ibna (17. Februar 2011)

Moin,

da ich in letzter Zeit imm heufiger mit den Thema Enduro konfrontiert werde neige ich mittlerweile wirklich dazu in diesem Bereich tätig zu werden, vor allem da die Gegend in der ich Wohne am ehesten zu diesen Fahrstil passt.
Da ich ja leider "nur" mein Ndiza und das Izimu habe, war ich am überlgen mir ein Mbuzi anzulegen. Aufgrund meines Hauptberufes (Student  ) und der daraus permanenten Armut bin ich nun am Überlegen das Ndiza wegzugeben (fahre eh nur CC damit) und wie gesagt ein Mbuzi Rahmen zu holen.
Frage: Will zufällig jmd von euch, oder kennt ihr jmd der den Rahmen in M verkaufen möchte?
Brauche nichts dazu (außer ggf ne Sattelstütze).
Preis Technisch muss ich mal gucke wie ich das Ndiza loswerden kann.
Nur für den Fall DAS, wenn jmd lieber einen Ndiza Rahmen in L statt des Mbuzi habne möchte bin auch gern bereit zu tauschen +  Kohlen 

Cheers


----------



## BiNkZ (17. Februar 2011)

Kenne jemanden, der seinen Shova ST Rahmen in M aus 2008 verkaufen möchte, de rhat aber nur 145mm hinten. Ist ein Manitou Dämpfer verbaut.
Falls Interesse bestehtM


----------



## Kontragonist (18. Februar 2011)

Servus,
hab ein Problem mit KettenfÃ¼hrung am Izimu: unser Dealer hat meinem Bruder versehentlich die e.Thirteen LS-HT 32-36T (Hardtail) statt der LS-FS 32-40T (Fullsuspension) bestellt. Passt die evtl trotzdem ans Izimu? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Dadurch, dass die Schwinge ja eigentlich Ã¼ber den KefÃ¼-Bereich drÃ¼ber geht kÃ¶nnte das ja fast funktionieren â¦

Danke schon mal fÃ¼r eure Meinungen!
Jo


----------



## Ibna (18. Februar 2011)

@ Kontragonist

Wusste gar nicht, dass es da eine extra für Hardtails und Fullies gibt 

@ B!nkz

Danke aber das Shova hat mir ein etwas zu Dirt lastigen Lenkwinkel. Auch wenn es ein Tourenbike ist, sollte der schon bei 66-65° liegen.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Februar 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Servus,
> hab ein Problem mit Kettenführung am Izimu: unser Dealer hat meinem Bruder versehentlich die e.Thirteen LS-HT 32-36T (Hardtail) statt der LS-FS 32-40T (Fullsuspension) bestellt. Passt die evtl trotzdem ans Izimu? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Dadurch, dass die Schwinge ja eigentlich über den Kefü-Bereich drüber geht könnte das ja fast funktionieren
> 
> Danke schon mal für eure Meinungen!
> Jo



Liegt der unterschied da net nur im Winkel der oberen zur unter Führung zueinander?

Am Izimiu müßte aber beides absolut problemlos passen.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (18. Februar 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> @ Kontragonist
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass es da eine extra für Hardtails und Fullies gibt
> 
> ...





Das Mbuzi hat aber auch einen Lenkwinkel >67°.


----------



## Ibna (18. Februar 2011)

Ja das Stimmt, aber zum Glück ein 1.5 Steuerrohr. Ein hoch auf die Winkelsteuersätze. Keine Ahnung warum Morewood solche Lenkwinkel macht, aber die sind Prinzipiell zu steil. Hab in meinem Izimu auch einen -2° drin und der soll in mein Mbuzi/Shova auch rein, damit man auch mal schnell bergab fahren kann


----------



## W.K. (19. Februar 2011)

So nun mit Fox40. Günstige bekommen, deshalb genommen


----------



## .nOx (19. Februar 2011)

Mein Kwela:


----------



## norcobitch94 (19. Februar 2011)

das cc rad ist echt hübsch


----------



## norcobitch94 (19. Februar 2011)

*spam* die 40 schaut etwas zu fett aus !


----------



## lugggas (19. Februar 2011)

Sehr cooles Kwela!


----------



## Boltzplatzheld (19. Februar 2011)

wie machst du das mit ner einfach kurbel - kann man damit überhaupt richtig touren fahren - ich mein bei nem richtigen anstieg geht doch so nicht viel oder???
...als kompromiss hätte ich zumindest ne 2fach kurbel mit kefü montiert - frag mich eh warum du an so nem bike ne kefü brauchst???
hej, aber nix für ungut - schönes bike!


----------



## klmp77 (19. Februar 2011)

hatte schon auf das erste kwela gewartet. thomson hätte mich auch gereizt, nun wird es doch ritchey wcs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .nOx (19. Februar 2011)

Boltzplatzheld schrieb:


> wie machst du das mit ner einfach kurbel - kann man damit überhaupt richtig touren fahren - ich mein bei nem richtigen anstieg geht doch so nicht viel oder???
> ...als kompromiss hätte ich zumindest ne 2fach kurbel mit kefü montiert - frag mich eh warum du an so nem bike ne kefü brauchst???
> hej, aber nix für ungut - schönes bike!



Ziel war es das Rad technisch als auch optisch so schlicht wie möglich zu halten.
Ich fahre eigentlich keine längeren Touren und extreme Anstiege gibt es hier eigentlich auch nicht. In meinem lokalen Wald ist das eher so CC-Mäßig. Verschiedene, kleinere Runden mit netten Steigungen und super Abfahrten.
Wobei ich gestehen muss das zwei Zähnchen hinten mehr schon was feines wären. Übersetzung ist aktuell 34/32-11.
Aber ich komme eigentlich gut zurecht, wenn ich wieder ein wenig mehr in Form bin sollte das alles kein Thema mehr sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (20. Februar 2011)

Bastel dir halt eine 11-36Kassette ran und vorne ein 36er Blatt.
Dann haste des Optimum der Möglichkeiten zwischen schnell und langsam für normaltrainierte

G.


----------



## W.K. (20. Februar 2011)

So nun mal ne besseres Bild... So bleibts erstmal auch die Saison 2011 über...






Partliste: 

Rahmen: Morewood Izimu ´10 Candy Red S-M
Gabel: Fox 40 RC2 ´09
Steuersatz: FSA (kommt aber noch ne Acros rein)
Dämpfer: Fox RC4 ´10
Vorbau: Spank directmount 50mm
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR 785mm
Griffe: Lock On Schwarz/Gold
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Setback 30,9
Sattelklemme: Crank Brothers
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1
Bremse - VR: Avid Code ´11 mit 203mm
Bremse - HR: Avid Code ´11 mit 203mm
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 980
Kettenblatt: Shimano XTR 38Z..
Kettenführung: E.13 LG1
Pedale: Wellgo
Trigger: SRAM XX 10s
Schaltwerk: SRAM Force 10s Short Cage
Kasette: SRAM PG 1090 11-25
Kette: SRAM PC 1070 II HollowPin
VR-Nabe: Hope Pro II 32 / 20mm / Gold
HR-Nabe: Hope Pro II 32 / 150x12mm / Gold
Felgen: Mavic EX 823
Speichen: DTswiss Competition
Nippel: DTswiss Pro Lock
Schläuche: Keine
Reifen: Continetal Rubber Queen Tubelees 2,4

Gewicht: im Moment 17,4kg


----------



## r0ckZ (22. Februar 2011)

lohnt sich die fox im vergleich zur totem, die vorher drin war?
bin am überlegen ... dann aber eher ne boxxer. totem liegt aber hier. doppelbrücke sieht halt schon mehr nach DH aus


----------



## W.K. (22. Februar 2011)

@ r0ckz

Auf jeden Fall... Okay ne Fox40 spricht halt viel sensibler an als die Totem. Also ich bereue es nicht. Bin richtig glücklich damit, obwohl ich (eigentlich) keine Doppelbrücken mag ;-)


----------



## BiNkZ (22. Februar 2011)

Schönes Bike W.K.!

Kannst du evtl was zu den Rubber Queens im Vergleich zu Maxxis Advantage/Ardent sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (23. Februar 2011)

So Mädels, das beste Izimu aller Zeiten ist Fertig


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (23. Februar 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> So Mädels, das beste Izimu aller Zeiten ist Fertig




sehr nice! ich bin immer noch am überlegen wie ich meins pulvern soll...


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (23. Februar 2011)

jo, schaut sehr geil aus...

das gelb ist ein traum.

wieviel wiegt es?




meins ist jetzt 18,5kg


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2011)

Sehr sehr schönes Izimu
Aber dummerweise wirklich nur das beste...weil ich ja des allerbeste hab

G.


----------



## Ibna (23. Februar 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schönes Izimu
> Aber dummerweise wirklich nur das schönste...weil ich ja des allerschönste hab
> 
> G.



 ich liebe Morewood


----------



## BiNkZ (23. Februar 2011)

Er sprach ja auch vom besten, ist ja möglich dass dein's allerschönste ist, Jörg, aber seins ist das beste!!!


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Februar 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Er sprach ja auch vom besten, ist ja möglich dass dein's allerschönste ist, Jörg, aber seins ist das beste!!!



Oh....verdammt....mein Fehler Habs natürlich sofort korrigiert

G.


----------



## Ibna (23. Februar 2011)

BiNkZ schrieb:


> Er sprach ja auch vom besten, ist ja möglich dass dein's allerschönste ist, Jörg, aber seins ist das beste!!!



ja auch mein Fehler, natürlich ist es auch das allerschönste


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (23. Februar 2011)

Vivid 5.1 dran und neue Schlappen jetz brauch ich eigendlich nur noch ne Ti-Feder





So wie es aufm Bild is müsste es zwischen 15,5kg und 16kg wiegen


----------



## BiNkZ (23. Februar 2011)

Krass, was daran ist "so leicht" ? Mein Mbuzi wiegt mit fox dhx air 4 und fox 36 talas 15,6KG ... siehe auch ein paar Seiten weiter vorne ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (23. Februar 2011)

erlich gesagt weiß ichs nich hab auch gestaunt wie ich auf die waage geschaut hab kann aber auch sein das es falsch is das gewicht stammt von ner alten federwaage die aber schon mit drei anderen überein gestimmt hat


----------



## Ill_dono (24. Februar 2011)

Mein Mbuzi is auch soweit fertig und wartet auf den Frühling....


----------



## 7 Zwerge (24. Februar 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> So Mädels, das beste Izimu aller Zeiten ist Fertig



Hast Du ein Bild von dem Sprung aus dem 1. Bild?


----------



## r0ckZ (24. Februar 2011)

gabel ist mehr oder minder n provisorium, bis ich ne bezahlbare boxxer finde.
oder noch ne totem 
dämpfer mal sehen, wie der 5th sich macht. hab nochn dhx hier liegen

17,3 kg


----------



## Ibna (24. Februar 2011)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Hast Du ein Bild von dem Sprung aus dem 1. Bild?



Noch nicht, der ist auch noch nicht fertig, haben den Sprung vergrößert und wollten am nächsten Tag die Landung anpassen (ca 5m weiter nach hinten verlegen) aber über Nacht ist es so kalt geworden, dass der Boden wie Beton geworden ist. Denke mal nächste Woche wird es gerichtet dann kommen auch Bilder (sollten dann ca 9-12m) werden


----------



## Ibna (24. Februar 2011)

Ach und das Mbuzi ist echt schick, hab mir ein Shova LT 7.6 geholt, werde es aber auf Enduro trimmen und weniger FW fahren, also nicht erschrecken, wenn die ersten Bilder kommen


----------



## Kontragonist (24. Februar 2011)

Ill_dono schrieb:


> Mein Mbuzi is auch soweit fertig und wartet auf den Frühling....



Geile Kiste! Nur die HammerSchmidt-Zugführung könnte man vlt. mit ein paar Gewindenieten unters Unterrohr schrauben 

Bitte berichte, wie sich die HS schlägt  soll ja am SPI2-Hinterbai möglicherweie nicht so gut funktionieren. Ich versteh zwar nicht warum, hab aber vorerst mal nur ein 34er Blatt mit einer 11-34er Kassette am Zuza 

An einer 2-fach-Kurbel ist doch auch ein kleines 22er Blatt dran. Warum sollte die HS nicht genau so gut funktionieren?


----------



## Ill_dono (24. Februar 2011)

Tatsächlich funktioniert die HS mit dem Hinterbau nicht optimal. Es ist ein Pedalrückschlag beim Einfedern zu spüren. Anfangs hat's mich gestört, aber mittlerweile hab ich mich dran gewöhnt und weiß die Vorzüge zu schätzen. Bodenfreiheit, Bashguard incl. und kein Kettenspringen, auch wenns ruppiger wird und auch das schnelle Schalten is schon was feines. Deine Frage warum die HS nicht so gut mit dem SPI2-Hinterbau funktioniert kann ich leider nich erklären. Das übersteigt meine physikalisch-mechanischen Kenntnisse. IS HIER JEMAND DER DAS ERKLÄREN KANN??? Hat irgendwas mit dem Planetengetriebe in der HS und der einfachen Anlenkung des Hinterbaus zu tun, aber wie genau das funktioniert


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Februar 2011)

Ganz einfach. Weil der obere Kettenstrang beim Einfedernm, bei der Art Hinterbau, gespannt wird.
Und je weiter eine gedachte Linie von der Kette Richtung Drehpunkt, unter dem Drehpunkt vorbeiläuft, desto ärcher der Rückschlag.

Beim normalen 22 Kettenblatt ist es lediglich die Tatsache das es weniger zu tragen kommt, weil wenn man das fährt, man ansich auch wenig Federweg braucht

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (26. Februar 2011)

So, habe schon mal meinen Rahmen hier, kommt noch ein neuer Steuersatz und an sonsten alle Teile vom Ndiza ran


----------



## NWD (26. Februar 2011)

jetzt noch neue pedale und ich bin zufrieden


----------



## deorsum (26. Februar 2011)

würd ich gern mal fahren


----------



## pat23 (28. Februar 2011)

Mein Shova ST, noch nicht ganz fahrbereit aber im werden:


----------



## norcobitch94 (28. Februar 2011)

makulu und shova gehen ab


----------



## lugggas (4. März 2011)

meins mal wieder, mit ein paar Änderungen. Bremsen sind jetzt die Code R 2011, Griffe und Lenker sind auch neu... Bild könnte besser sein, ich weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (4. März 2011)

So hier mein Shova LT 7.6 mit 140mm......






Bild Sucked aber besser gings nicht mit meiner cam


----------



## MukkiMan (4. März 2011)

sagt mal hat einer eine idee was die namen von den rahmen bei morewood übersetzt heißen?  nicht das izimu übersetzt irgendwas schweinisches heißt 
btw. nette morewoods ^^


----------



## manbearpig (4. März 2011)

Hatte mich auch mal gefragt, was die Namen bedeuten und das Folgende war sehr aufschlussreich (Minimale Englischkenntnisse sollten vorhanden sein)

http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2968750&postcount=48

Grüße


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2011)

ahh cool  das hab ich beim googlen leider nicht gefunden ^^


----------



## lugggas (5. März 2011)

http://isizulu.net/

Kalula ist demnach easily


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. März 2011)

shova ist mal derbe geil


----------



## detlefracing (6. März 2011)

hier noch ein easily


----------



## norcobitch94 (6. März 2011)

ich weiß nicht ob du es schon geschrieben hast,aber was wiegt den die karre?


----------



## detlefracing (7. März 2011)

vergesse immer wieder das bike zu wiegen, hab selber keine geeignete waage.... gewicht liegt bei max. 16,4kg


----------



## Ibna (12. März 2011)

So habe mein Shova noch mal leicht umgebaut

60mm anstatt 40mm Holzfeller Vorbau und einen 740mm Boobar mit 20mm Rise statt des 30/700mm Holzfeller Lenkers.

Aktuell 14,1kg mit den neuen Teilen.

Fotoupdate kommt demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (12. März 2011)

=)

Next week mein Izimu mit 40 und rc4 =)


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (14. März 2011)

Servus,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer KeFÃ¼ mit einer Skidplatte, sprich einem Bashguard der fest an der KettenfÃ¼hrung montiert ist und nur wenige cm lang ist. (z.B. bei MRP) Sollte natÃ¼rlich nichts sein was jeder hat aber auch nicht Ã¼ber 70-80â¬ kosten. 
Vielen dank fÃ¼r eure VorschlÃ¤ge


----------



## ne0_ (14. März 2011)

Ich fahre die mrp world cup system 3 kefü und bin super zufrieden damit =)

Ist auch die einzigste was ich bisher gesehen habe in Parks usw..


----------



## Kontragonist (14. März 2011)

Dann hämmer ich mal meinen Hobel hier rein: jetzt wegen der Funktions-Konfusion doch ohne HammerSchmidt, dafür aber mit Skidplate-Kefü: Shaman Drake. Bin bis lang sehr zufrieden mit den Führungsqualitäten.





Das Bild ist nicht der totale Bringer, dafür pflügt die Kiste geil durch den Trail  war zwar ein "Lustkauf", aber ich bereue nichts


----------



## norcobitch94 (15. März 2011)

sehr schön


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (15. März 2011)

Hey danke!

ich glaube es wird die Shaman Drake.
Jetzt bräuchte ich nur noch einen style-Tipp: schwarz oder weiß???
fahre den 2010 Izimu Rahmen in weiß, siehe Bilder


----------



## Kontragonist (15. März 2011)

Ich persÃ¶nlich wÃ¼rde Schwarz nehmen, dann bilden Kurbel und KefÃ¼ eine Einheit und setzen sich vom Rahmen ab ohne aufdringlich im Vordergrund zu stehen. Eine weiÃe KefÃ¼ kÃ¶nnte von der saugeilen Rahmenform ablenken â¦


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (16. März 2011)

Ja ok, dann wird sie schwarz und bei Nichtgefallen einfach wieder zurückgeschickt.

Ich hoffe ich geh euch hier mit meinen Fragen nicht auf die Nerven, aber kennt ihr: GÜNSTIGE und flache Sättel, die zu der Race-Optik des Izimu´s passen? 
Habe im Moment leider nur einen "alten Oma" Sattel, der zwar bequem ist aber wirklich sch**** aussieht.


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (16. März 2011)

Ja ok, dann wird sie schwarz und bei Nichtgefallen einfach wieder zurückgeschickt.

Ich hoffe ich geh euch hier mit meinen Fragen nicht auf die Nerven, aber kennt ihr: GÜNSTIGE und flache Sättel, die zu der Race-Optik des Izimu´s passen? 
Habe im Moment leider nur einen "alten Oma" Sattel, der zwar bequem ist aber wirklich sch**** aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (16. März 2011)

Schau doch einfach mal im Bikemarkt nach 

Da gibts etliche von SDG usw...


----------



## Stolem (16. März 2011)

Selle Italia SLR bei ebay gebraucht. 30-60â¬


----------



## mx-action (16. März 2011)

Das Izimu wartet sehnsüchtig auf die Öffnung der Bikeparks












mx-action


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. März 2011)

ich fahr den reverse fort will aufm izimu, gibts in verschiedenen ausführungen ab 27 euro


----------



## Mürre (16. März 2011)

Osternohe hat schon offen und ist zur Saisoneröffnung für einen Tag auch eine Reise wert.


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (16. März 2011)

@Dr. Snuggles: schöner Sattel, ich glaub den nehme ich 
@ mx-action: einfach nur episch dein bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. März 2011)

freut mich dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## Demonhunter (19. März 2011)

jetzt endlich mit Kefü 





Mehr Bilder im Album


----------



## Kontragonist (19. März 2011)

Ich geh mit und erhöhe um einen schick gewickelten Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## Grambo (20. März 2011)

hallo, 

ich verfolge diesen gallery schon einige zeit.
und habe mir auch ein morewood zuza zugelegt das gestern fertig geworden ist.
wollte jetzt mal fragen wie das mit der rahmen nummer ist? sind ja nur 4 ziffern!


----------



## LB Jörg (20. März 2011)

Schööööne Bikes

@Demonhunter:Warum hast du so viele Spacer dran...noch am experimentieren???

G.


----------



## Grambo (20. März 2011)

wie bekomme ich meine bilder hier rein?

kann mir das bitte jemand sagen!


----------



## Grambo (20. März 2011)

SDC10548


----------



## Grambo (20. März 2011)

ich hoffe das funktioniert jetzt

das ist also mein gutesstück.

partlist: gabel         : mz 66 rc3 onepointfive
           dämpfer      : rock shox vivid 5.1
           rahmen       : morewood zuza 
bremsen      : hope tech m4 vo/hi 203 
           lenkkopflager: acros ah 15  ( danke an 7zwerge für diesen tip)
           kurbel         : truvativ holzfeller 1 fach
           innenlager    : truvativ howitzer xr
           vorbau/lenker: truvativ holzfeller
           schaltwerk   : sram xo medium
           shifter         : sram xo
           lrs              : dt swiss 440 fr/ 6.1 felge
           pedalle        : wellgo b77
           kette          : shimano xtr 
           kassette      : sram dh 12-26
griffe          : sram 
           sattelstütze : morewood
           kefu           :  e 13
sattel         : selle san marco ponza
reifen         : maxxis minion dh specific


----------



## Demonhunter (20. März 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schööööne Bikes
> 
> @Demonhunter:Warum hast du so viele Spacer dran...noch am experimentieren???
> 
> G.




Fährt sich eigentlich super so . Sieht aber halt echt Scheise aus.
 Mal schaun ob ich die Gabel kürz oder nicht.


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (20. März 2011)

hier der aktuelle Stand meines Izimu´s:







weitere Parts sind bereits bestellt:

-Shaman Drake in schwarz
-Nukeproof Warhead 800mm in schwarz
-Reverse Sattel Fort Will Titan in weiß
-Barends, Sattelklemme....

und ja die Qualität könnte besser sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (21. März 2011)

Du lädst es im Fotoalbum hoch und holst dir den entsprechenden BB Code
oder lädst es bei z.b. Directupload.de hoch und benutzt die BildUrl in diesem Code:


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (21. März 2011)

Danke @ Stolem


----------



## Grambo (21. März 2011)




----------



## LB Jörg (21. März 2011)

Demonhunter schrieb:


> Fährt sich eigentlich super so . Sieht aber halt echt Scheise aus.
> Mal schaun ob ich die Gabel kürz oder nicht.



Brauchst ja zum besser Aussehen zumindest nur einen Spacer kürzen.
Dann läßte einen drunter und einen tuste drüber.
Hast ja einen normalen Steuersatz verbaut, so wird die Gabel immer lang genug sein wenn sie mal in einen anderen Rahmen muß.

G.


----------



## .nOx (28. März 2011)

Aufgemotzt:


----------



## MukkiMan (29. März 2011)

Hallo liebe Morewood Gemeinde   hat einer schon einen DHX Air in seinem Izimu probegefahen? 

Weil mein Vivid hat mich jetzt schon das 2 mal im stich gelassen... ( beschichtung hat sich am Kolben gelöst) und ich habe von einem ein gutes Angebot für ein DHX Air bekommen.

könnt ihr vieleicht mal generell was zu dem Thema sagen also die z.B ein Mbuzi haben mit DHX Air können ruhig auch ihre Erfahrungen schildern ;-)

euer Mukki


----------



## Ibna (29. März 2011)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Morewood Gemeinde   hat einer schon einen DHX Air in seinem Izimu probegefahen?
> 
> Weil mein Vivid hat mich jetzt schon das 2 mal im stich gelassen... ( beschichtung hat sich am Kolben gelöst) und ich habe von einem ein gutes Angebot für ein DHX Air bekommen.
> 
> ...



Moin,

also Fahre zwar einen DHX 5 Coil, aber vom Dämpfungsprinzip kannst du auch den Air gut abstimmen...
Die Fox Dämpfer (den RC4 mal außen vor) von Werk aus funktionieren nicht gut im Izimu (Sind 4 Leute die unzufrieden sind). Mit den passenden shims, kannst du aber den Coil, sowie den Air perfekt auf dich und dein Fahrstil abstimmen... also quasi selbsttuning.

Keine so große Hilfe ich weiß^^ hoffe es bringt trotzdem was


----------



## MukkiMan (30. März 2011)

hmm muss ich mal schaun dann xD habe eigentlich wenig lust selbst was an dem ding zu tunen... ich meine an Federgabeln wage ich mich ja dran aber bei dämpfern bin ich doch ein wenig vorsichtig ^^


----------



## -hr- (30. März 2011)

hier mal meins, wie es aktuell ausschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (30. März 2011)




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. März 2011)

sehr geil, -hr-!


----------



## norcobitch94 (31. März 2011)

huhu
hab mal ne ange****te frage
also ich hab mien rahmen abgebeitz nun ist er raw..und ich hab aber meine aufkleber verlegt
da ich 3 wochen auf die gewartet hab hab ich kein bock die nochmalzubestellen
wer kennt jemand der aufkleber drucken kann/könnte?
oder hat jemand noch welche über?


----------



## ne0_ (31. März 2011)

Schick mal Pics von deinem Rahmen pls 

Habe ich mir auch überlegt, abbeizen und mit Klarlack versiegeln dass er nciht rostet.

Wobei das Problem sein wird, wenn der Klarlack absplittlert rostet er drunter ...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (31. März 2011)

wenn dann oxidiert dein rahmen, rosten wird da nix


----------



## ne0_ (31. März 2011)

Ja.. ist ja das gleiche...

Hast vllt ne Idee wie man das noch verhindern könnte und was meinst du, Raw statt Rot?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (31. März 2011)

keine ahnung ich bu mien grade zusammen


----------



## ne0_ (31. März 2011)

Post mal bitte Pics vom Frame, mich würde intressieren wie er so aussieht und was du genau gemacht hast.


----------



## Kontragonist (31. März 2011)

Alu rostet nicht  es lÃ¤uft an, wird also matt â Eine Art natÃ¼rlicher Variante des Eloxierens, natÃ¼rlich lÃ¤ngst nicht so hart. Das Kettler Alu-Rad von meinem Paps ist aus unbehandeltem Alu und steht seit sicher 20 Jahren da.

Wenn es trotzdem versiegelt werden soll wÃ¼rde ich zu klarer Pulverbeschichtung raten, die ist robuster als Nasslack.

@ norcobitch: Datentechnisch kann ich dir helfen, den Folienschnitt kann in der Regel jeder bessere Shirt-Bedrucker-Laden machen â¦ Schreib mir ggf. ne PN.


----------



## norcobitch94 (31. März 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]</a>[/IMG]so aber unterm Sitzrohr klebt noch gelbes Zeugs..egal n freund wird es sandstrahlen
sogar mit e13 shaman mix Kettenführung 
und schicke carbonsattelstütze 

ich werde dir gleichmal ne pn schreiben da es ******* aussieht ohne Aufkleber


----------



## norcobitch94 (31. März 2011)

kake ich bekomme mit dem bild nicht hin


----------



## ne0_ (1. April 2011)

Mal besseres Pic






Parts:
Gabel:Fox 40 RC2
Dämpfer:Fox RC4
Bremsen:The One 09
Lenker:Raceface Atlas
Vorbau:Spank Spike
LRS:Sixpack Kamikaze
usw...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. April 2011)

nice!


----------



## pat23 (1. April 2011)

Endlich kann ich mich jetzt auch mal hier einreihen!
Nix wirklich high end mäßiges, aber hautsache das Teil macht Spaß!


----------



## Kontragonist (1. April 2011)

pat23 schrieb:


> Endlich kann ich mich jetzt auch mal hier einreihen!
> Nix wirklich high end mäßiges, aber hautsache das Teil macht Spaß!



Sieht doch geil aus 
Nur der Dämpfer wirkt in dem Rahmen immer etwas verhungert


----------



## Ibna (3. April 2011)

ne0_ schrieb:


> Post mal bitte Pics vom Frame, mich würde intressieren wie er so aussieht und was du genau gemacht hast.



Moin,

n Kollege von mir hat das Izimu in Raw und man muss ehrlich sagen, dass es total kacke aussieht. Selten gesehen, dass jmd ein so schönes Rad so verhunzen kann. Ist zwar meine Meinung, aber er schämt sich auch Bilder ins Netz zu stellen, also denkter wohl ähnlich drüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (3. April 2011)

Haha 

Okay, ja hab mich auch entschieden ihn in Rot zu lassen.


----------



## SN_Thorben (4. April 2011)

Hey hier geht es ja mittlerweile ordentlich rund!

Da in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder Anfragen nach verschiedenen Decals reinkamen. Wir haben Decals durchgehend auf Lager, natürlich aber begrenzt und nicht immer für alle Modelle in der passenden Rahmenfarbe. 

Wir helfen euch aber gerne weiter einen Ersatz bspw. von einem anderen Modell, zu finden oder bestellen die passenden Decals bei Morewood was in der Regel aber 2-3 Wochen dauern kann. 

Besten Gruß 

Thorben


----------



## Ibna (5. April 2011)

SN_Thorben schrieb:


> Hey hier geht es ja mittlerweile ordentlich rund!
> 
> Da in den vergangenen Wochen immer wieder Anfragen nach verschiedenen Decals reinkamen. Wir haben Decals durchgehend auf Lager, natürlich aber begrenzt und nicht immer für alle Modelle in der passenden Rahmenfarbe.
> 
> ...



Das klingt doch schon mal alles Wunderbest
Könntest du vielleicht noch mal bescheid geben, wenn die neue Morewood Kleidungskollektion bei euch angekommen ist? Freue mich schon druff, hoffe sie ist schlicht und hat geile Farben.

Cheers


----------



## Krautrider (6. April 2011)

Mein izimu.
Bessere Bilder folgen


----------



## Spielzeug (8. April 2011)

so hier ist nun meins. 

vorher: 






nachher: 





Schwachpunkt sind aber nachwievor die Bremsen. Auch die Verkabelung wird noch verbessert. 

was fahrt ihr so für Bremsen? loht sich ne 4 Kolben Anlage ?


----------



## ne0_ (8. April 2011)

The One 09 ; )


----------



## Krautrider (8. April 2011)

Schickes Teil

The One 10


----------



## Ibna (8. April 2011)

Avid Elixir und die 2011er Code


----------



## Kontragonist (8. April 2011)

Elixir 5 am Low-Budget-Zuza. Top Performance zum kleinen Preis 

Zeig mal die andere Seite von dem Hobel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (9. April 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> Avid Elixir und die 2011er Code



ebenso hier


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. April 2011)

2010er code


----------



## Grambo (9. April 2011)

Hope Tech m4!!!

Hab ich auch dran


----------



## Grambo (9. April 2011)




----------



## norcobitch94 (9. April 2011)

elixir r


----------



## Spielzeug (9. April 2011)

Fotos von der anderen Seite kommen morgen. 

hab das Bike heute das erste mal meinen Hometrail runter gejagt. Bis auf die Bremsen und Vibrationen in der Gabel beim Bremsen bin ich sehr begeistert davon. 

Hab das Gefühl die 1/18 " Gabel ist etwas schwach in dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (10. April 2011)

hier von rechts:


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. April 2011)

richtig geiles bild


----------



## Razer321 (10. April 2011)




----------



## manbearpig (12. April 2011)

Wunderschönes Mbuzi! Hätte es auch lieber in weiß gehabt... das Angebot fürs Graue war aber zu verlockend, als dass ich noch auf den Stylefaktor achten konnte

Ist evtl schon geplant bei dir, ich schreibs trotzdem. Es sieht aus, als hättest du keine Kettenführung montiert. Ist meines Erachtens beim Mbuzi Pflicht. Und die hinteren Streben müssen noch vor Ketteneinschlag geschützt werden. 
Vielleicht noch ein paar knallblau eloxierte Highlights, die zu den Decals passen. Sattelklemme, Lockringe der Griffe oder so. 
Ist einfach ein Riesenspaß das Radel.

Gruß Timo


----------



## Ibna (12. April 2011)

Bei der KeFü stimme ich Timo zu, aber auf keinen Fall eloxierte Teile, das Blau würde nicht zu den decals passen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde ein schwarzer Lenker sich noch gut dran machen, sonst sieht erste sahne aus.

Cheers


----------



## Kontragonist (13. April 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> Bei der KeFü stimme ich Timo zu, aber auf keinen Fall eloxierte Teile, das Blau würde nicht zu den decals passen. ()



+ 1

So lassen, das kleine ist riesig


----------



## norcobitch94 (15. April 2011)

hey ho^^
ich hab mal ne frage ..was ist wenn ich theo ein 240er dämpfer im makulu einbauen würde und vorne ne 170er 66?
ist dann die geo im arsch?


----------



## Spielzeug (16. April 2011)

So Update: Avid Code





Weiter Bilder in der Gallerie


----------



## Ibna (17. April 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> hey ho^^
> ich hab mal ne frage ..was ist wenn ich theo ein 240er dämpfer im makulu einbauen würde und vorne ne 170er 66?
> ist dann die geo im arsch?




also prinzipiell ist es kein problem (siehe mein Shova... von 190 auf 143mm runtergetravelt  )
Worauf du achten solltest ist die Tretlagerhöhe. ich weiß leider nicht wie hoch das original ist.
also ich hab anstatt des 222mm Dämpfers einen 190er eingebaut und das Tretlager ist demensprechend von 370mm auf 325mm runtergekommen.
Musst also wissen obs des zu tief wird.
Ansonsten geotechnisch, denke ich mal, dass der Lenkwinkel gleichbleibt +/- 0,5° und Sitzwinkel entsprechend flacher.
Also könnte es, so wie du es vor hast, das spaßigere Kalula werden 
Wenns fertig ist, würd ich gern Bilder sehen 

Cheers


----------



## norcobitch94 (18. April 2011)

wollte einfach ein 241er air Dämpfer reinhauen (gibt ja so viele in 267^^)
und damit die front nicht all zu hoch wird einfach noch ne SC rein..und endlich bissl Spaß im Bikepark haben 
also als erstes werde ich mir ein neuen Dämpfer kaufen und wen ich Geld für ne neue gabel hab kommt die dann auch..und Bilder werden natürlich gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (18. April 2011)

hehe ja sehr gut, aber wie gesagt, musst nur gucken, dass das Tretlager nicht zu tief kommt. Vllt erstma nur einen 241er einbauen (von jemanden leihen) bzw einhängen, damit man eine Vorstellung davon bekommt. Aber ansonsten klingt es gut, nur 200mm FW vorn und 173mm hinten...
aber mit der SC wirds "Bombe" (Lyrik wäre natürlich noch schicker als Marzocchi  )


----------



## Gap______Jumper (20. April 2011)

ca. 600gr leichter


----------



## Ibna (20. April 2011)

Schickes Shova.
Fährst du damit auch "Touren"? Wie fühlt sich der Sattel dabei an? Die meisten, die ich kenne weinen immer schon beim DH mit IBeam Sätteln


----------



## Gap______Jumper (20. April 2011)

Freeride-Touren wenn man so will, letzten Sonntag 7Std. "im" Sattel, bin eigentlich noch keinen vergleichbar bequemen gefahren! Habe noch einen iFly hier, der kommt demnächst drauf!


----------



## Jedisonic (20. April 2011)

Interessantes Shova. Mein '09er sieht ähnlich aus, nur ohne die Querstrebe vor dem Sitzrohr. Wieviel Federweg hast denn hinten, der Dämpfer sieht nach so viel Hub aus?! Und Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (21. April 2011)

Ist nur ein O2 PVA mit 51mm Hub, bei geringfügig mehr ist schon der vorher montierte RubberQueen 2.4" an das Sitzrohr gekommen. Hab Größe L, vielleicht liegt es daran bezgl. der Querstrebe!
z.Z. tourentaugliche 16,2kg laut Personenwaage und hinten sollte es eigentlich bei knapp 145mm Federweg liegen, wenn es weniger sind, macht auch nichts...


----------



## Moorhuhn-rider (29. April 2011)

So hier mein IZIMU -->
















ich warte auf euer Feedback


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (29. April 2011)

Meine 2 Morewoods:





Rahmen: Morewood Izimu, Größe L, Raw
Dämfer: Marzocchi Roco RC Worldcup Air, rot
Gabel: Fox 40 2006, grau
Steuersatz: Uno, rot
Vorbau: Hope DH, 50mm, gold
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR, 785mm, gold
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam Micro, schwarz
Sattel: SDG I-Beam I-Fly, weiß
Sattelklemme: Sixpack Cockring, gold
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH, 175mm, schwarz
Kettenführung: e-13 LG1+, weiß
Naben: Superstar Switch EVO 110x20mm / 150x12mm, rot
Felgen: NoTubes ZTR Flow, schwarz
Speichen: Pillar, gold + Alunippel, rot
Schaltung: Sram X9 
Bremsen: Formula Oro K24, weiß
Griffe: Superstar Excel
Pedale: NC17, weiß 
Reifen: Schwalbe Muddy Mary, 2.35 (tubeless)
Kettenblatt: E-13, 36Z, silber
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra, 11-23
Kette: Sram PC 971
Gewicht: 16,8 kg






Rahmen: Morewood Mbuzi Ltd, Größe M, schwarz
Dämfer: Fox DHX Air 4.0
Gabel: Fox 36 Float 2008, silbergrau
Steuersatz: Acros, schwarz
Vorbau: Kore B1B DH, 50mm, schwarz
Lenker: Race Face Atlas FR, 785mm, schwarz
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team, schwarz
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar, schwarz
Sattelklemme: NoName, schwarz
Kurbeln: Truvativ Stylo, 175mm, schwarz
Kettenführung: Superstar Plasma, schwarz
Naben: Mavic Deetraks, 110x20mm / 135x12mm, schwarz
Felgen: Mavic Deetraks, schwarz
Speichen: Mavic Deetraks, schwarz + Alunippel, gold
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Formula RX, schwarz
Griffe: Spank Lock-On Grips, schwarz
Pedale: Sun-Ringlé Zu-Zu, schwarz
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2Ply, 2,5
Kettenblatt: Sixpack Chainsaw, 38Z, schwarz
Kassette: Sram PG 970, 11-32
Kette: Sram PC 971
Gewicht: 16,3 kg


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2011)

@Moorhuhnrider: ...nur der Ultraleichtbausattel sieht schon sehr unbequem aus

@Peterpan: Krass, wie lange warste denn da drüber Hab auch schonmal überleg meins, wenn es total zerschunden ist, zu entlacken. Und danach zu polieren

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (29. April 2011)

@Jörg: hat gar nicht so lang gedauert. die meiste arbeit macht ja die beize!


----------



## .nOx (29. April 2011)

Dreckig:


----------



## lugggas (29. April 2011)

also meine schauen "sauber" nicht besser aus


----------



## Krautrider (29. April 2011)

Du Schmutzfink 
Ich hab mich verliebt, ich denk das wird meine nächste CC-Schlampe


----------



## Ibna (30. April 2011)

So ich weiß, meins war schon ein paar mal, aber war heute im Harz und fand es war mal wieder Zeit mein Glück mit euch zu teilen


----------



## norcobitch94 (1. Mai 2011)

sieht viel besser aus,ist zwar das geiche rad aber die schneefotos waren kaka^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (1. Mai 2011)

echt sehr geil, die farbe rockt einfach!


----------



## ebroglio (2. Mai 2011)

So.


----------



## W.K. (3. Mai 2011)

Mal das schöne Wetter ausgenutzt. Neue Pedalen dran und übernächstes Wochenende wieder in Willingen unterwegs


----------



## Ibna (4. Mai 2011)

ebroglio schrieb:


> So.



Fette Karre


----------



## de flö (4. Mai 2011)

new Mbuzi, nachdem der schwarze Frame leider nix mi woar...


----------



## Nickism (6. Mai 2011)

Es tut mir leid, dass im Voraus für meinen schlechten Deutschen ich einen Übersetzer verwende!  Ich bin von Schottland, und hoffte, dass jemand mir mit der Information über einen morewood kalula helfen konnte. Ich habe Schwierigkeiten, zu finden headset (deutsche Übersetzung????), der passt. Es soll zu einem 2011 Rahmen hineingehen. Wenn irgendjemand denjenigen dann weiß, würde ich sehr dankbar sein!

Dank
Nic


----------



## ne0_ (6. Mai 2011)

--


----------



## Stolem (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Nickism,

first of all Headset -> Steuersatz

It depends on your fork. (1 1/8 , 1.5, tapered steertube)

Tell us which fork you are using and we can help you finding the right headset!

cheers!


----------



## Nickism (6. Mai 2011)

Stolem schrieb:


> Hi Nickism,
> 
> first of all Headset -> Steuersatz
> 
> ...



Danke. Schade, ich sollte erwähnt haben, dass die Suspendierung 1 1/8 ist

Nic


----------



## Stolem (6. Mai 2011)

Hi nic

if its no problem for you, please answer in english. The Googletranslator Stuff is really hard to understand 

If your Steertube ist 1 1/8 you need a reducer headset like the Acros AH-15R or the Hope Reducer

Which one you take depends on the frame and the fork and on the angle you want to ride. Im happy with the Acros but maybe you wait for some more answers of other users who are also using reducer-headsets.

cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (6. Mai 2011)

Partlist:

 Frame: Morewood Izimu
 Steuersatz: Hope Reducer
 Kefü: MRP World Cup System 3
 Kettenblatt:Truativ 36Z
 Kassette:Shimano HG50 11-25
 Kette:Shimano HG53
 Schaltwerk: Saint Shortcage
 Schalthebel:Shimano XT
 Lenker: Race Face Atlas
Bremsen: Formula The One 09
 Vorbau: Spank Spike
 Gabel: FOX40 RC2
 Dämpfer: FOX DHX RC4
 Kurbeln: Truativ Holzfeller (Ti Optik)
 Innenlager:Truativ Gigapipe Team
 Pedale: Sixpack Icon
 Laufräder: Sixpack Kamikaze
 Naben: Sixpack Yakuza
Sattel: Bergamont Titan Gestell
 Sattelklemme: 1A
Griffe:ODI

 Gewicht:18.5 kg
 (Maxxis Minion+DH Schlauch)


----------



## norcobitch94 (6. Mai 2011)

neue kurbel und reifen und lenker =D


----------



## Ibna (6. Mai 2011)

Stolem schrieb:


> Hi nic
> 
> if its no problem for you, please answer in english. The Googletranslator Stuff is really hard to understand
> 
> ...



Well Acros is a bit expensive if you ask me.... try a Works Components Headset 

http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/index.asp?function=PP-LOGIN

Ask for Rick he is such a nice guy an might help you.

Cheers


----------



## ne0_ (6. Mai 2011)

Sry aber mir gefällt das Makulu garnicht.

Auf den Frame gehört Farbe !


----------



## norcobitch94 (7. Mai 2011)

vorbau kommt rot..gabel weiß..und vorne wieder meine weiße elexier..dan gefällt es MIR =D
aber ich änder die farbe eh alle halbe jahr


----------



## manbearpig (7. Mai 2011)

Also mir gefällt das Makulu ganz gut in roh. Würde es nur gerne mit passenden Morewood Decals sehen. Aber wenn du eh ständig die Farbe wechselst gehen die Decals natürlich ins Geld...


----------



## norcobitch94 (7. Mai 2011)

kommen weiße drauf..hab heute ein makulu mit weißem Schriftzug gesehen..pornooo
aber erst wen mein rahmen fertig ist..der wir so matt wie ein 951 in raw also nicht glänzend


----------



## ebroglio (11. Mai 2011)

Hat das Makulu nich 83mm? Wie hast die Xt dran bekommen?


----------



## norcobitch94 (11. Mai 2011)

zauberrei






nicht 
Hab ne Xt mit 83er länge..irgend wie Trekking oder so =)
und am WE ist mein fast rad fertig..und am Di kommen dann die Aufkleber ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lugggas (12. Mai 2011)

von der xt gibts halt eine trekkingbike version mit etwas breiterer achse. wenn man dann bei den lagern noch sämtliche spacer raushaut, kanns wohl hinhauen...


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. Mai 2011)

Hab auf der rechten Seite zwei Spacer drin weil die Kettenlinie sonst kaka wäre.
Hab nun zwei weiße Elexier r dran und ne weiße Gabel...nur kake das das weiß matt ist..ich wollte es glänzend 
und morgen kommen aufkleber..wuhu


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Mai 2011)

Update: 

Neuer Lenker: Reverse XXL Gelb

Was haltet ihr von der Farbcombo Hellblau/Gelb? 

Hab mal testweise ein altes Pedal im selben Farbton gespritzt und drangebaut. 
ist halt nicht genau das selbe Gelb. neue in Gelb hab ich keine gefunden. 

grüsse


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (18. Mai 2011)

nicccccccce!


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (18. Mai 2011)

kommt irgend wie ganz geil


----------



## Jedisonic (18. Mai 2011)

@Spielzeug: also ich finde es top! So macht der gelbe Maxxis Schriftzug auch endlich mal Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. Mai 2011)

Das ist aber mal so was von perfekt mit dem gelben Lenker  und die lila Griffe geben noch mal ein Extra an Style  Die Pedale brauchts für mich nicht unbedingt, ich finds klasse, wenn der Lenker seine eigene Geige spielt:


----------



## manbearpig (18. Mai 2011)

@Spielzeug

Gewagte Kombination, gefällt mir aber gut. Wenn du gelbe Parts suchst, schau mal bei Nukeproof vorbei. Da gäbe es beispielsweise noch eine atomgelbe Sattelstütze Wird aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch ein anderer Farbton sein.

@Kontragonist

Neben dem Nicolai sieht das Zuza echt winzig aus.


----------



## Spielzeug (18. Mai 2011)

Hehe deswegen hab ich mir auch neue Maxxis bestellt. wollte erst MM von Schwalbe bestellen bin dann aber wegen dem Gelb wieder zu den Maxxis zurück. 

Bei den Pedal bin ich mir eben auch nicht so sicher, irgendwie siehts cool aus... =)

überleg mir auch noch auf die Mavic 721 zu wechseln. aber das hat Zeit. 

danke für euer Feedback


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (18. Mai 2011)

hier mal meinschleifer, sind aber nur handypics


----------



## .nOx (22. Mai 2011)

Zu Kaufen:


----------



## Spielzeug (22. Mai 2011)

So ich glaub mein bike ist erstmal fertig. muss wieder geld sparen... =)

Update: Pedale in Geld lackiert und neue Reifen aufgezogen. 

grüsse 





P.S. mehr Bilder in meiner Gallerie


----------



## RolandMC (22. Mai 2011)

Mein Enduro LT 15,3 KG Tendenz fallend.


----------



## ebroglio (23. Mai 2011)

Hat jemand zufälligerweise noch n Morewood Sticker rumliegen?


----------



## klmp77 (25. Mai 2011)

Lang hat´s gedauert:


----------



## detlefracing (6. Juni 2011)

momentan mit Rs Vivid, werde aber noch Manitou swinger x6 und Bos Stoy testen in dem Rahmen. Sonst bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ne0_ (6. Juni 2011)

Nice !!

Gewicht?


----------



## detlefracing (6. Juni 2011)

mit 2,5er highroller hinten sind es 16.1 kg, fahre aber meistens 2.35er hinten das hab ich aber noch nicht gewogen. Man könnte da natürlich noch mehr Leichtbau betreiben aber naja Luftboxxer läuft einiges schlechter als die Fox 40 z.b. da spare ich dann nicht an der Performance


----------



## ne0_ (6. Juni 2011)

So siehts aus =)

40 ist einfach ein Traum *_*

Warum kein RC4 ? Bin voll zufrieden mit meinem RC4 im Izimu.


----------



## detlefracing (6. Juni 2011)

ich mag keine fox dämpfer


----------



## ne0_ (6. Juni 2011)

Warum?


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (6. Juni 2011)

wo du es grad anschneidest, wer fährt einen rc4 im izi? bin bis jetzt nicht so zufrieden habe allerdings auch keinen vergleich zu andren dämpfern


----------



## -hr- (6. Juni 2011)

sehr schickes IZIMU


----------



## ne0_ (6. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre einen RC4 von 2010 in meinem 08er Izimu.

Bei fragen PN, dass der Thread nicht zugepostet ist.


----------



## Stolem (7. Juni 2011)

Wirklich klasse Izimu, auch wenn mir die neue Schwingenform an der Dämpferaufnahme nicht gefällt.
Zum RC4: wieso nen Fox DÄmpfer kaufen wenn man vom selben Geld auch nen CCDB,Stoy oder Elka bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (7. Juni 2011)

Ich bin eigentlich sehr begeistert von dem Vivid im Izimu, solange er gut eingestellt ist... hatte zwischenzeitig mal ein dhx air 5.0 eingebaut, aber der war totaler käse...


----------



## Ibna (7. Juni 2011)

Also was soll denn das weiße Geschwür dort oben? kann es sein, dass das Oberrohr verbogen ist beim aufhängen? ; P

16,1kg ist aber mal ne Ansage... mein 08er Izimu wiegt 16,8kg und das mit der Boxxer WC...


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (7. Juni 2011)

weiß jemand zufällig wo ich nen satz schriftzüge für mein shova lt her bekomme?
bedanke mich schon mal im vorraus, gerne auch als pn 

m.f.g Alpensuchtii


----------



## Stolem (8. Juni 2011)

Sports-Nut.de


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2011)

> 16,1kg ist aber mal ne Ansage... mein 08er Izimu wiegt 16,8kg und das mit der Boxxer WC...



Wie wahr, wie wahr....dann wären ja locker 15,7kg drin

G.


----------



## detlefracing (8. Juni 2011)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wie wahr, wie wahr....dann wären ja locker 15,7kg drin
> 
> G.




das geht dann aber auch weiter 

von 15,7kg aus nach unter 15kg

-100 g leichtere Pedale
- 150g leichtere Lenker,Bremsen,Vorbau
- 350g leichterer Lrs z.b BOR mit Ztr Flow
- 200g Manitou Evolver Luft

Werte sind ganz vorsichtig geschätzt, klar gibts noch leichtere Sachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. Juni 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> das geht dann aber auch weiter
> 
> von 15,7kg aus nach unter 15kg
> 
> ...



Also bei tauglichen Sachen sollte man schon bleiben
Bei den Pedalen bin ich jetzt mal bei dem Bike schon von nur 300g ausgegangen und beim Lenker von unter 300g.
Über Bor und Luftdämpfer fang ich garnet erst zum Diskituieren an

G.


----------



## vip (8. Juni 2011)

Steht ja letztendlich schon seit September. Hier nen Bild von vor ein paar Wochen aufm Heimweg. Ich muss mal bessere Bilder machen.


----------



## r0ckZ (17. Juni 2011)

Rahmen	Morewood Izimu 2010 L
Dämpfer	Manitou Swinger X6
Feder	Nukeproof Titan 350*3.0
Steuersatz	Acros AH-15R
Gabel	Boxxer Team 2010 
Sattelstütze SDG I-Beam
Sattel SDG I-Fly
Vorbau Sunline
Spacer Carbon
Lenker Syntace Vector DH 780
Shifter Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk	Shimano SLX kurz
Kurbel Shimano SLX 775 170 
Kettenblatt	FSA DH 38t
Kurbelschrauben Carbocage
Pedale Shimano DX 647
Kettenführung e13 LG1+
Kette	KMC x9
Kassette SRAM PG II 950 11-26
Hinterrad	Nukeproof Generator 150*12 Sun MTX 33
Reifen HR	Maxxis Highroller 2.5
Vorderrad	Sun Ringle Demon,  Supra D, Comp/Revo
Reifen VR Continental Rain King 2.5
Bremse VR + HR Shimano Saint
Scheiben Shimano XT 203


----------



## LB Jörg (17. Juni 2011)

Zeitlos schön 

G.


----------



## der heinzelmann (17. Juni 2011)

@rockz: cooles izimu!
hier mal meins:




wiegt wie es dort steht : 16,75kg


----------



## stephan- (18. Juni 2011)

Gerade ein Foto vom Winter gefunden, noch mit alten Parts und eben im typischen Winteranstrich.


----------



## norcobitch94 (18. Juni 2011)

ist deins raw?


----------



## stephan- (18. Juni 2011)

Sozusagen. Raw mit Silberlack(???) oder so drauf, als Schutzschicht. Sieht aber scheizze aus.


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Juni 2011)

Tolle Lackierung 

G.


----------



## r0ckZ (19. Juni 2011)

der heinzelmann schrieb:


> @rockz: cooles izimu!
> hier mal meins:
> 
> 
> ...


Auch schön, vom Aufbau meinem ja sehr ähnlich.
Das Candyred ist der Knaller.

Aber wo kommen da die 700g Differenz her zu meinem? Pedale 200g, Sattel vllt und sonst? Was hast du da für Laufräder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2011)

Wie schon gesagt Pedale, dann hintere Felge wohl gut 100g und evtl Gabel, wenn es eine WC ist nommal 300g...

G.


----------



## Surtre (19. Juni 2011)

*15,7kg*


----------



## der heinzelmann (19. Juni 2011)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> Auch schön, vom Aufbau meinem ja sehr ähnlich.
> Das Candyred ist der Knaller.
> 
> Aber wo kommen da die 700g Differenz her zu meinem? Pedale 200g, Sattel vllt und sonst? Was hast du da für Laufräder?



Laufräder sind Hope Pro II auf Mavic Ex721. Pedalen sind etwas leichter als deine, die Sattelstütze+Sattel auch. Sind nur kleinigkeiten die dann leichter sind, zb. Vorbau, Kettenblatt, Bremsscheiben?..usw..


----------



## Ibna (19. Juni 2011)

Scheenes Shova, bei Gelegenheit werde ich meins mal fotografieren, wenn ich nen längeren Dämpfer gefunden hab ... wird untypisch aber geil


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (21. Juni 2011)

Mein Izimu im vorläufig endgültigem Setup mit 16,4kg


----------



## stephan- (21. Juni 2011)

Kefü und KB bitte schwarz.


----------



## Ibna (22. Juni 2011)

stephan- schrieb:


> Kefü und KB bitte schwarz.



Word! mindestens aber die Kefü


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (22. Juni 2011)

kefü lag halt noch rum und funktioniert einwandfrei. und die bremsen und der sattel sind ja auch weiß. deshalb bleibt se erst mal. kettenblatt kommt, wenns runter oder kaputt is wahrscheinlich eh ein schwarzer ran. aber im moment bleibt erst mal alles wies is, schon allein weil keine kohle mehr da is...


----------



## mx-action (24. Juni 2011)

Mein Izimu,
endlich wieder mit gescheiten Reifen 
Ein SLR TT liegt auch schon zum Anbau bereit (der Sixpack Magenta 249g kommt die Tage in den Bikemarkt).






Gruß
Achim
www.mx-action.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (24. Juni 2011)

Gescheite Reifen? keine Ahnung ob du das mitbekmmen hast, aber da seht Continental drauf....


----------



## stephan- (24. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## mx-action (24. Juni 2011)

Tatsächlich
aber zum Kenda Nevegal schon mal Welten


----------



## norcobitch94 (24. Juni 2011)

conti ist cool


----------



## detlefracing (25. Juni 2011)

so meins mal wieder mit Bos Dämpfer nun  so wie es da steht wiegt es genau 15,80kg.


----------



## lugggas (25. Juni 2011)

kannst du schon einen Vergleich zum Kalula ziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (25. Juni 2011)

krasses gewicht...aber hübsch..eins der wenigen räder wo mir mal die 40 gefällt


----------



## stephan- (25. Juni 2011)

Sehr geil. Jetzt noch ne Titanfeder.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Juni 2011)

Wirklich krasses Gewicht...man würde ja dann mit etwas Geld auf 15kg kommen

G.


----------



## r0ckZ (27. Juni 2011)

Teileliste mit Gewichten fänd ich super 

Fand das neue Izimu eigentlich nicht so schick, aber doch, ja, passt


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2011)

schön das es gefällt Titan Feder kommt vielleicht noch... hat ja nicht zufällig einer eine passende 275er oder 300er Feder übrig?


@rockz: Teileliste mit Gewicht ist mir zu aufwendig  Teile die man auf dem Foto nicht identifizieren kann sind:

Lenker: Funn Fatboy
Vorbau: Sixpack Splitz
Steuersatz: Sixpack Fire
LRS: en 521 auf Hope pro 2
Kassette: Dura Ace 11-21


----------



## Stolem (27. Juni 2011)

275er / 300er hui, biste leicht oder hat sich da ordentlich was geändert?

Bei meinem Shova hatte ich mit der 300er Feder (222, 70mm) ca 60% Sag 
Das ganze bei 78 KG leergewicht


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Juni 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> schön das es gefällt Titan Feder kommt vielleicht noch... hat ja nicht zufällig einer eine passende 275er oder 300er Feder übrig?
> 
> 
> @rockz: Teileliste mit Gewicht ist mir zu aufwendig  Teile die man auf dem Foto nicht identifizieren kann sind:
> ...



Die Schläuche kann ich auch net erkennen

G.


----------



## detlefracing (27. Juni 2011)

ca.72 kg fahrfertig laut der Tabelle von Bos passt da genau eine 275er, habe momentan eine 250er Stahl drin, die ist mir aber ein bisschen zu weich.


@LB Jörg: wie sowas siehst du nicht?  sind Michelin Latex


----------



## Stolem (27. Juni 2011)

Bei mir wars auch nach der Tabelle von Bos, die hat aber überhaupt nicht hingehauen. Bin vorher ne 450er Feder im DHX + Luft gefahren - dann ne 300er im Stoy war doch zuviel des guten


----------



## Ibna (29. Juni 2011)

Bin in meinem Izimu ne 300er Ti Feder gefahren bei 75kg mit Gepäck und das ohne Probs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (29. Juni 2011)

dann gibts wohl unterschiede im verhältnis oder wat weiß ich. momentan bin ich mit der 375er bei ca 35%+


----------



## detlefracing (29. Juni 2011)

ja bei wirds auch auf max. einer 300er hinauslaufen, drüber ist zu hart.

@ibna: was macht der arm?


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. Juni 2011)

servus



habt ihr ein vorschlag in welcher farbe ich mein casting pulvern soll?
hätte an rot gedacht..aber nacher beißt es sich mit dem eloxal rot vom dämpfer...
wäre echt nett wenn ihr ein paar vorschläge habt


----------



## detlefracing (29. Juni 2011)

schwarz oder silber? mach erstmal ein vernünftiges foto  achja und die Griffe müssen runter


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. Juni 2011)

war schonmal raw
griffe kommen neue, die fallen immer ab..da ich vorgestern die ringe geschrottet hab 
hmm brauch ein farbvorschlag


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Juni 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> hmm brauch ein farbvorschlag



Kurbeln: schwarz
Lenker: rot elox
Griffe: schwarz
Gabelbrücken: rot eloxieren lassen
Vorbau: schwarzer Direct Mount
Bremsen: schwarz

CASTING: Schwarz mit Decals aus roter Spiegelfolie (Chromzeug, nicht metallic)

Und die XX Kleber piddelste ab, gelle  Oder machst konsequenter Weise XX Bremsen, Kurbel, Schaltwerk dran 

Nebenbei: einer der ganz wenigen, wenn nicht der einzige lacklose Morewood-Rahmen, der mir gefällt


----------



## manbearpig (29. Juni 2011)

Ich mag das Makulu in raw auch sehr. Sieht so ohne Farbe schön technisch aus.
Hier mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Mbuzi. Bin jetzt soweit es als fertig anzusehen:


----------



## norcobitch94 (29. Juni 2011)

hab mehr an roten lenker schwarze griffe gedacht
gabel und bremsen weiß lassen und vlt rote pedale
schwarze gabel ist mir zu viel...
ich suche eigentlich nur ne neue casting farbe 
das mbuzi schaut gut aus, vorallem der nukeproof (wenn man die so schreibt) aufkleber


----------



## Ibna (29. Juni 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> @ibna: was macht der arm?




Läuft soweit, danke der Nachfrage.
Gips ist seit letztem Freitag wieder ab und Reha läuft...
kann zumind wieder Zoggen  
Biken wird noch ein wenig dauern, denke mal in ca 5 Wochen wird Enduren wieder drin sein. DH lass ich dieses Jahr erst mal aus Rücksicht auf das Studium^^
Hab das Shova und Ndiza komplett auseinander genommen.. bekommen nen neuen Anstrich. Beste Zeit zum Neulacken ist wenn man eh nicht fahren kann 

Ansonsten gehts immer weiter hoffe bei euch ebensou

Cheers
Phil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (29. Juni 2011)

nochmal mein Kalula, Rahmen steht noch zum Verkauf!

@Ibna: hört sich ja gut an, lass es ruhig gehen wenn es wieder los geht! Wir geben weiterhin hin Gas, keine Angst! 
Gute Besserung !


----------



## ebroglio (29. Juni 2011)

Ist dein Izimu eigentlich leichter als das Kalula? Das Kalula war ja doch schon n Leichtgewicht oder?


----------



## detlefracing (30. Juni 2011)

ja ist einiges leichter der Rahmen, Izimu ist jetzt etwa 400g leichter aber ich habe ja jetzt auch eine schwere Fox 40  statt einer Luft Boxxer


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. Juni 2011)

lenker und  vorbau angekommen


----------



## norcobitch94 (6. Juli 2011)

frage
welche ST00 hat den ein makulu?
http://www.bosmtb.com/pdf/noticeStoyEN.pdf


----------



## Stolem (6. Juli 2011)

http://www.bosmtb.com/pdf/StoyChart05Y10.pdf

Falls dich die klicks interessieren 

Gibt auch noch ne Liste mit den einzelnen Rahmen und STs  hab die aufm laptop, das is aber schon umgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (7. Juli 2011)

ok erstmal ein fettes dankeschön 
die klicks gehen im uhrzeigersinn?


----------



## SN_Christian (7. Juli 2011)

Hi norcobitch94,

das Ganze bezieht sich auf "Klicks" gegen den Uhrzeigersinn von komplett geschlossenem Dämpfer ausgehend...

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Ibna (7. Juli 2011)

So kennt ihr bestimmt schon, aber trotzdem noch mal ein Link zum Morebolf Film:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/q6xGgrhTP/hd/

Viel Spaß


----------



## norcobitch94 (7. Juli 2011)

sehr geil von euch, ich liebe euch 
fühlt sich geil an mit ner 180er feder


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (10. Juli 2011)

Kalula leicht umgebaut:


----------



## Ibna (11. Juli 2011)

Schaut Fahrbar aus  schönes Teil... in zwei Wochen ist mein Shova Fahrtauglich


----------



## PhatBiker (12. Juli 2011)

mein Ndiza wächst und wächst . . . 
Bilder gibt es wenn es `geschlüpft´ ist.


----------



## gotcha (14. Juli 2011)

Mein neues Enduro Morewood






Rahmen: Morewood Zuza - Large
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Vivid 5.1
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik Solo Air
Bremsen: Formula The One
Laufräder: Spank Tweet Tweet - Atomlab Pimplite Naben
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9 Medium Cage
Umwerfer: Shimano 
Sattelstütze: Blacx Jewel AM 
Lenker: Blk Mrkt - Bada Boom Ultrawide 787mm 
Vorbau: Spank Spoon

Gewicht: 16,1 kg


----------



## -hr- (14. Juli 2011)

sieht richtig gut aus


----------



## apocalypse-dude (14. Juli 2011)

*NICE ONE...* 
Freue mich schon auf die erste gemeinsame Ausfahrt...





gotcha schrieb:


> Mein neues Enduro Morewood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juli 2011)

Ich hab heut mein ersten Ritt gemacht und natürlich auch ein paar Bilder, die ich euch leider erst Sonntag abend zeigen kann . . . 

Gruss  - St -

Soo, Sonntag . . . und es gibt erstmal ein Bild. Sollte auch reichen, wenn nicht, dann die tage mal in mein Album schauen . . . 




Action und passende Bilder werden demnächst gemacht.

Nochmal Gruss  - St -


----------



## goin (22. Juli 2011)

Hi,
hier mein Neuzugang...





Gruß Ingo


----------



## moari (22. Juli 2011)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (22. Juli 2011)

Servus Ingo,

sehr guter Neuzugang 

Meins hat eine ähnliche Basis (Rahmen):









Grüße
Kalle


----------



## bergbiber (27. Juli 2011)

Ich darf mich seit letzter Woche auch in die stolze Morewoodbesitzerreihe einreihen ;-). Da war es gerade frisch aus dem Laden geschlüpft.





Und bei der ersten Ausfahrt bei Regen-Sonnenschein


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön, in dem Blau


----------



## bergbiber (27. Juli 2011)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Sehr schön, in dem Blau



Kommt in der Realität noch viel geiler . War eine schöne Investition für mein Herz.....


----------



## python69 (29. Juli 2011)

So hier mal mein Kalula leider nicht in seiner natürlichen Laufbahn.


----------



## °°KloiZ°° (3. August 2011)

Mein aktuelles Spielzeug 
Ein sog. reburbished Izimu aus 07


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (3. August 2011)

Oh man das rot


----------



## PhatBiker (3. August 2011)

ich finds auch klasse . . .


----------



## norcobitch94 (3. August 2011)

bis auf den weißen lenker top


----------



## albikilla (3. August 2011)

GEIL!

2007-2008 die schönsten Izimus !!!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. August 2011)

So isses 


Was steht dann da für ein merkwürdiges rad dahinter ?????


G.


----------



## albikilla (3. August 2011)

Sieht aus wie ein canfield..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mx-action (3. August 2011)

Ich liebe auch den 2008er Rahmen






Meins​


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (3. August 2011)

nicht nur die izimus von 07-08 sind schön anzusehen


----------



## norcobitch94 (3. August 2011)

goin schrieb:


> Hi,
> hier mein Neuzugang...
> 
> 
> ...



hab ich erst jetzt gesehen
das ist mal mega porno =)


----------



## norcobitch94 (4. August 2011)




----------



## toranoxx (5. August 2011)

Gabel passt zum Balkon


----------



## Ibna (9. August 2011)

Sag mal, kennt einer von euch ein Shova St das ein gebogenes Oberrohr hat? und welches Baujahr das wäre?

Merzi schon mal


----------



## SN_Christian (9. August 2011)

Hi Ibna,

das waren die ersten zwei ST Modell-Jahre von 2005 und 2006...

Grüße,
Christian

p.s. Ibna was hast du denn schon wieder vor? Spezial-Projekt? ;-)


----------



## Ibna (9. August 2011)

SN_Christian schrieb:


> p.s. Ibna was hast du denn schon wieder vor? Spezial-Projekt? ;-)



hehe 
ne bin am Vermitteln. Ein Kumpel ist auf der Suche nach nem Bike und da dachte ich, dass Morewood genau das richtige ist 
Mein Budget für Morewoods ist erst mal ausgegeben 
Das Ndiza ist in ca 4 Wochen wieder aufgebaut, dann kommt eine Galerie vom Feinsten 

Cheers
Phil


----------



## PhatBiker (9. August 2011)

mein Ndiza ist seit 4 wochen aufgebaut . . .


----------



## LB Jörg (9. August 2011)

Wenn mir einer sagen würde, er würde weiße Kurbeln und eine gelbe Sattelstütze und gelben Lenker mit rotem Vobau montieren, dann würd ich sagen das sieht wahrscheinlich voll zum :kotz:aus.

Aber hier paßts irgendwie 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (9. August 2011)

Ja, find ich auch das es passt und die es bisher Live gesehen haben finden das Megafett.
Hab mich bissel an der Gabel orientiert.
Die hat ein roten Hebel mit ein goldenen Knopf drauf. 
Der rote Vorbau hat eine goldene Aheadkappe bekommen und 
die weissen Griffe mit ihren roten Klemmringe werden mit goldenen Barends abgeschlossen.

Die DeeMax als alleinige gelbe elemente dran fand ich doof und es musste noch gelbes ran, also gelben Lenker gesucht und die schwarze Sattelstütze durch einer gelben getauscht und mit einer roten Klemme fixiert.

Gruss  - ST -


----------



## Ibna (9. August 2011)

Mein Shova LT.
Zur Zeit noch auf Park Geo abgestimmt.
Updates: Längerer Dämpfer (ist da warte aber auf Buchsen),  Schwarze Hope Pro2, Carbon KeFü und Truvativ AKA Vorbau.
Momentanes Gewicht bei 140mm Federweg VO/HI = 14,3kg


----------



## norcobitch94 (9. August 2011)

boah das ist geil


----------



## Ibna (12. August 2011)

Vielen Dank, zZ mein bestes Bike da für alles einsatztauglich.
warte mal auf mein 4X Bike  das wird der oberknaller


----------



## SN_Christian (12. August 2011)

Wie immer sehr schönes Bike Ibna - wir sind schon auf deine 4X Maschine gespannt...


----------



## stephan- (16. August 2011)

Mit Trockenreifen (nicht auf dem Foto) 15,56kg oder so ähnlich.

Lenkwinkel mit Reduziersteuersatz 62,5-63°, sieht man dem Rahmen allerdings überhaupt nicht an. Wegen der Form wirkt das Izimu irgendwie immer sehr steil, hab ich das Gefühl.


----------



## LB Jörg (16. August 2011)

Ja das Izimu war schon immer der perfekte Tourendownhiller.

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (16. August 2011)

meins ist momentan im bikemarkt zuverkaufen http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/406894/cat/42  weiß allerdings noch nicht was als nächstes kommt
so nen 08 izimu wäre schon ganz nett nur weiß ich nicht obs das richtige rad für mich ist :S


----------



## elfGrad (17. August 2011)

Kleines Update meines Shovas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (24. August 2011)

So mal ne kleine Umfrage an Morewoodnerds... der Plan sieht wie folgt aus:
Dämpferschiene beim Izimu 08er Modell auf die mittelre Position, damit der Reifen nicht mehr am Sitzrohr schleift, dafür ein 222er Dämpfer rein (ca 200mm Federweg) und Offsetbuchsen, um BB tiefer bzw. LW flacher zu bekommen... ich höre Einwände und Zustimmungen 

Cheers,
Phil aka Hoshi


----------



## Ibna (26. August 2011)

So habs ausprobiert und es Funzt, also wirds für nächste Saison so gemacht... BB wäre dann auf 340mm höhe


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. August 2011)

Offsetbuchsen? Hast Du mal einen Link.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. August 2011)

würd mich auch interessieren!


----------



## Kontragonist (29. August 2011)

Gabâs neulich im News-Bereich: klick


----------



## PhatBiker (29. August 2011)

Ich würd mal gern was von euch wissen . . . schaut doch mal bitte hier - http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541431 - rein. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (29. August 2011)

http://www.burgtec.co.uk/products/offset-shock-hardware/burgtec-titanium-offset-shock-hardware/

Gibbet leider nit in allen Längen, demnach bekommt das Izimu keine, aber das Shova hat welche bekommen.


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. August 2011)

Aber die 30x8mm passen ins Zuza. Da schaue ich mal auf der Euro vorbei.


----------



## Ibna (29. August 2011)

Ja aber das Prob ist, dass die nur für vorne sind (hab die ja bestellt) und hab 2x 30x8mm bekommen -.- naja Ndiza und Shova haben jeweils eins bekommen


----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. August 2011)

Ach bei den knapp 50 Euro bekommt man quasi die Buchsen für vorne und hinten?? Gibt es da eigentlich eine Hausnummer, um vieviel Grad die Kiste flacher wird, wenn man die Buchsen nur vorne verbaut.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (29. August 2011)

hm gehn wohl anscheinend nicht für meinen ollen revox...


----------



## Ibna (30. August 2011)

manitou hat zu kleine buchsen... also bei 2 Buchsen sollen es angeblich +/- 1,5° sein. Demnach 0,75° +/- ein wenig denke ich. Habe sie vorne im Shova drin um den LW etwas steiler zu bekommen. Tretlager ist in diesem fall 5mm höher gekommen
die andere Buchse kommt ins Ndiza um das BB 5mm tiefer zu bekommen


----------



## .nOx (30. August 2011)

Handy-Bilder halt.


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. August 2011)

Ich finds richtig geil mit der KeFü


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. August 2011)

Mein Shova ist endlich fertig.

Ein großer Dank geht an den super Service von Sportnut und Morewood. Das Warten hat sich gelohnt 





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Gap______Jumper (1. September 2011)

kleines Update von meinem Shova


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (4. September 2011)

17,1  aabbber bald kommt ein Protonen Kit rein..theoretisch 600g weniger?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (6. September 2011)

Im Harz:


----------



## Moonboot42 (8. September 2011)

Hübsches Ding!


Hier mal für die Morewood User ein Einblick in die Produktion.

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/handmade-video-morewood-bikes-2011.html


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (8. September 2011)

ich weiß is eigendlich ot aber was glaubt ihr bekomme ich noch fürs rad?
ich find die momentanen 1550 schon recht wenig

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/412237/cat/42


----------



## Stolem (8. September 2011)

Ich finds auch recht wenig - Gerade wenn man sich die Parts anschaut.
Ist aber immer so eine Sache. Du könntest natürlich auch schauen ob du es bei ebay rein setzt.

Mir wäre das Rad mehr wert, auch wenn man meist nicht mehr bekommt - ist ein blödes Dilemma


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (8. September 2011)

hm is schon bei den kleinanzeigen drinne. aber naja dann werd ich mal den euro investieren damit ihr um die wette bieten könnt


----------



## Stolem (8. September 2011)

Ist natürlich auch schwer zu sagen was es dort für das Rad gibt, mit Wieviel du beginnen willst usw usf. 

Ich würde meins wohl nie verkaufen


----------



## PhatBiker (8. September 2011)

Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Hübsches Ding!
> 
> 
> Hier mal für die Morewood User ein Einblick in die Produktion.
> ...




Weiss man wieviel die im Jahr schaffen ??
Wieviel gibt es in D-land ??


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (8. September 2011)

schönes rad, ich find den preis auch niedrig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (9. September 2011)

Nun ist mein bruder damit unterwegs, ich musste wochen auf einen neuen Hinterbau warten und hab zwischenzeitlich ein makulu aufgebaut...leider momentan zu dreckig für ein foto


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (9. September 2011)

schaut mal richtig TOP aus


----------



## Deleted 55153 (12. September 2011)

Makulu Rahmen von 2010.


----------



## detlefracing (12. September 2011)

jawohl makulu hab ich auch im Angebot


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2011)

Ui doch wieder was "schluckfreudigeres"? Kalula und Izimu weg? Auf jeden Fall schick


----------



## detlefracing (12. September 2011)

ja das Izimu fährt wie oben erwähnt mein bruder jetzt, der Hinterbau war gerissen und ich brauchte erstmal Ersatz mitten in der Saison... Das Makulu schluckt einfach alles, geniales Fahrwerk macht echt Spass zu holzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (12. September 2011)

Klingt gut. Ich würde das Makulu auch mal gerne probe fahren - aber "mehr" Federweg habe ich beim Kalula eigentlich noch nie vermisst. Der Hinterbau ist einfach 1a


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. September 2011)

simonbikes schrieb:


> Makulu Rahmen von 2010.





detlefracing schrieb:


> jawohl makulu hab ich auch im Angebot


Beide TOP
und die Gabel passt zu 100%
Leider kommt meins im Winter weg 
Aber das Makulu war geil


----------



## Stolem (13. September 2011)

Warum kommt es dann weg? 

Detlefs Makulu is der Hammer!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. September 2011)

Anbei mal mein Morewood-Fuhrpark:


----------



## Ibna (14. September 2011)

Moinsen,

weiß jmd ob man das XPI Lager zur Geoverstellung acuh im 2008er Izimu verbauen kann? wäre ne ziemlich feine Sache 

@Kalle
Ein Fuhrpark fängt erst ab 3 an  wenn ich mein Ndiza mal fertig bekomme, versuche ich mal ein gescheites Bild der drei hübschen Geschwister zu machen 

PS: Dennoch geile Morebolfs da oben


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (14. September 2011)

Hm dann brauche ich wohl doch noch schleunigst ein Kwela 29" 

@ Ibna: bist du letzten Samstag mit einem Morewood Kollegen in Bad Harzburg unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Ibna (15. September 2011)

@ Kalle,

Jo hatte dort nen kleinen Kurs am laufen.
Biste auch unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> @ Kalle,
> 
> Jo hatte dort nen kleinen Kurs am laufen.
> Biste auch unterwegs gewesen?



Ah sehr gut. Ja ich war dort auch mit dem Shova unterwegs und saß bei dem Italiener am Wasser, als ihr dort vorbei fuhrt: dein gelbes Morewood und das goldene Shova mit dem "Knick" im Oberrohr deines Kollegen.


----------



## Ibna (15. September 2011)

haha ja das Gelbe hat einen hohen Wiedererkennungswert 

Der "knick" war leider bei den ersten Modellen so. ist ein 2005/06 Shova.
Bin am Samstag wieder am Start und hab einen Kurs, vllt sieht man sich ja mal.
Zur Not einfach laut "Hoschi" rufen, wenn ich keine Kopfhörer in den Ohren haben sollte, werde ich drauf reagieren


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

Stimmt.

Was für einen Kurs denn? Wir sind Samstag vielleicht in Braunlage - wobei ich auf eine Trailtour auch Lust hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (15. September 2011)

Was meint ihr denn mit "knick" im Oberrohr?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (15. September 2011)

Das ist die alte Form mit Knick im Oberrohr:







Mein Shova ist nun fertig (neue Pedale):


----------



## Gap______Jumper (16. September 2011)

Da hast ja jetzt mehr nen LT-Tourer... Gab´s vom letzten mal Deister eigentlich noch Videos?! Also als Meik nicht ganz sauber um die Kurve ist..


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (16. September 2011)

Das war ja auch der Plan. So konnte ich das Torque wieder verkaufen, ohne großartig ein weiteres Bike zu vermissen. 

Videos gabs da mehr als genug. Ma gucken, ob ich da nochmal was schneide. Den Sturz sieht man allerdings nicht.


----------



## Ibna (16. September 2011)

Ist morgen jdm im Sauerland unterwegs? Bin noch am überlegen nach Wiberg zu eiern, aber würd gern mal wieder knattern und Wiberg wird höchstwahrscheinlich sackenvoll.... Willingen anyone?


----------



## weisswurst666 (21. September 2011)

Hey Leuts!
Mich würde mal interessieren wie sich das Izimu 010/011 so fährt!
Ist von euch einer demnächst mal wieder in Winterberg unterwegs?

greetz


----------



## kerosin84 (26. September 2011)

Hi Leute, wollt hier auch mal teilhaben an der Party 
Hier mein Bock!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Hier eine Parts Liste:

Rahmen:           Morewood Mbuzi 
Lenker:             Race Face Diabolus DH Low Rise
Vorbau:             Race Face Diabolus DH 2
Griffe:               Jety/Straitline Barendcaps
Trigger:             XTR
Bremsen:           Hope Tech M4 Custom 
                        (Rot Elox, Behälterdeckel/Borecaps)

Bremsscheiben: Hope Floating, Front 205, Rear 185
Gabel:               Fox Talas RC2 Tuned
Kurbel:              Race Face Diabolus DH (Rote Kettenblattschrauben)
KeFü:                E13 Lg1 (Rote Schrauben)
Innenlager: Hope
Pedale:              DMR Vault (Rote Pins)
Sattelstütze:      Hope Trinity
Sattelklemme:   Hope
Sattel:              Selle Italia Flight Xc
Dämpfer:          Fox DHX Air 4.0
Kasette:            XTR
Kette:               KMC x9 SL Ti-Ni Gold
Schaltwerk:       XTR Shadow Custom 
                        (Rote Schrauben, Tiso Ceramik Schaltwerksrädchen)
Laufräder:         Nope Funworks
Reifen:             Intense Light DH​ 


Gesamtgewicht 13,5 Kg laut Geeichter Waage bei meinen Dealer 
Das Bike ist Leider noch net so ganz fertig, wie ich es gern hätte.


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2011)

Bißchen ot in der Gallerie, aber kann mir einer der Makulu Fahrer mal einen Tip bezüglich der Größe geben ?
Ich bin 1,85m und hänge zwischen m und l. Eine Größenempfehlung von Morewood habe ich noch keine gefunden.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (30. September 2011)

Mein Kalula in L ist schon recht kompakt. Mir passt es mit 1,93m sehr gut - aber Kumpels, die sonst M fahren, kommen auch damit klar.

Von daher ist das wirklich schwierig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (30. September 2011)

ich würde sagen das solltest du nach einsatzzweck und hauptstrecken entscheiden.

Ich denke bei 185 werden beide größen gehen.


----------



## detlefracing (30. September 2011)

ein Kalula in M ist fast identisch mit dem Makulu in S. Was ich damit sagen will "L" Makulu ist schon seeeehr groß, würde dir ein M empfehlen


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. September 2011)

Mein Makulu ist in L und ich bin 170cm..passt mega gut?
So groß wie ein Aline in M


----------



## san_andreas (30. September 2011)

Du meinst das Makulu ist in L so groß wie das Norco A-Line in M ?

Das Makulu hat immerhin ein 63er Oberrohr, das finde ich schon ziemlich viel.


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. September 2011)

Japs genau das meine ich^^
Ich finds angenehm zu fahren..vorallem in Wildbad
Vllt ist ds nur Geschmackssache


----------



## detlefracing (1. Oktober 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Mein Makulu ist in L und ich bin 170cm..passt mega gut?
> So groß wie ein Aline in M




krass das du damit zurecht kommst, anscheinend echt geschmackssache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (1. Oktober 2011)

Aber vill. gibt ein unterschied zwischen 2010 und 2012er..keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Ibna (1. Oktober 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Aber vill. gibt ein unterschied zwischen 2010 und 2012er..keine Ahnung^^



das 12er hat zum glück kein gebogenes Oberrohr mehr


----------



## norcobitch94 (1. Oktober 2011)

Das war mir klar (und ich mag das gebogene mehr)
Meinte eher die Geo^^


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (2. Oktober 2011)

kann mir jemand sagen wie es beim 08er izimu mit dem pedalrückschlag ausschaut? eher stark oder kaum zu spühren?
danke schonmal

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## Ibna (2. Oktober 2011)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie es beim 08er izimu mit dem pedalrückschlag ausschaut? eher stark oder kaum zu spühren?
> danke schonmal
> 
> m.f.g AlpenSuchtii



wenn man im sitzen fährt merkt man das schon, wenn man mal gmütlich rollert und nen kantstein runtertritt, aber im gelände absolut NÜSCHT!


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (2. Oktober 2011)

okay dankealso ist es im grunde wie beim shova lt?
hab nähmlich überlegt mir nen izimu als touren downhiller aufzubaun
und der makre treu zu bleiben

m.f.g


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Oktober 2011)

AlpenSuchtii schrieb:


> okay dankealso ist es im grunde wie beim shova lt?
> hab nähmlich überlegt mir nen izimu als touren downhiller aufzubaun
> und der makre treu zu bleiben
> 
> m.f.g



Ist ein sehr guter TourenDhler. Läßt sich perfekt bergauf pedalieren
Ansich wesentlich besser als Tourer geeignet als das Shova Lt.

G.


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (2. Oktober 2011)

hört sich ja vielversprechend an


----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Oktober 2011)

So Gabel wird noch schöner
Aber dauert noch


----------



## stephan- (5. Oktober 2011)

Ist das ne alte Dorado?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (6. Oktober 2011)

Japs
Leg Guard´s sind nun auch dran,Bremse auch richtig rum und die Standrohre nun richtig hingedreht
Fehlt nur noch weiche Federn und Ne normale Brücke ohne diesen komsichen Vorbau


----------



## Ibna (6. Oktober 2011)

Kannst ja mal nen Testbericht abgeben, ich fand meine Alte Dorado zum Kotzen
Also hat gar nicht funktioniert und der Grundausführung... nach Diversen Tuningabenden gings besser aber alles Andere als Gut.


----------



## -hr- (8. Oktober 2011)

meins mal mit 3D-Matschlackierung


----------



## PhatBiker (8. Oktober 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> So Gabel wird noch schöner
> Aber dauert noch


Liegt da ein Teddybär auf dem Bett ??


----------



## norcobitch94 (9. Oktober 2011)

Nein ein Affe 
Aber heute kommen Fotos mit gecleanter Dorado und mal mit leg Guards 
Und Ibna dorado ist im Vergleich zu 888 viiiiel geiler
Bzw selbst sie Shiver würde gegen die Dorado abkaken


----------



## Ibna (10. Oktober 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Und Ibna dorado ist im Vergleich zu 888 viiiiel geiler
> Bzw selbst sie Shiver würde gegen die Dorado abkaken



Jo deswegen würd ich mir über ein Testbericht freuen, da ich die 2007er 888 VF um WElten besser fand als die Dorado und das ohne Tuning. Aber wenn sie bei dir funzt und dir gefällt freut mich dem.


----------



## norcobitch94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Dorado funzt abartig gut
Leider hat sich die Zugstufe nach dem ersten Durchschlag verabschiedet
Aber selbst die geht wieder
Also die Strecke in Wildbad ist schon ein hartes Stück,war echt erstaunt das sich die 180mm FW nach mehr angefühlt haben
Schneller also mit der t8 kam ich mi nicht vor,könnte aber daran iegen ds ich seit 3 Wochen nichtmehr fahren war


----------



## Ibna (10. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal hast du Plastik Pedale am Bike?


----------



## norcobitch94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> Sag mal hast du Plastik Pedale am Bike?



Reden wir lieber über die Dorado


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephan- (10. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht die neue mit 200mm FW?


----------



## norcobitch94 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich mag keine Luftgabeln
Und die neue gibt es doch nur mit Luft doer?
Zudem bin ich Schüler und bin pleite wegen en ganzen Rennen und parkbesuchen


----------



## python69 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal mein Bike, die Dorado ist mittlerweile komplett ohne Dekor.


----------



## norcobitch94 (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich mags


----------



## stephan- (11. Oktober 2011)

Und mir wurde gerade spontan schlecht.


----------



## Ibna (12. Oktober 2011)

Vario Stütze? Dein Touren bike, oder whoot?^^

Norco zurück zu deinen Plastik Pedalen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## python69 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> Vario Stütze? Dein Touren bike, oder whoot?^^



Jap ich fahre auch mal kleinere Touren so um die 50km Krafttraining fürs Rennrad


----------



## detlefracing (12. Oktober 2011)

50km mit dem Makulu  krass, das ist heftig...am besten noch berghoch mit der Bergziege


----------



## python69 (12. Oktober 2011)

ist erstens mal nur en kalula und berge meide ich dann doch außer so kleine dorf berge. aber so auf waldwegen lässt sich das rad sehr gut bewegen.


----------



## detlefracing (12. Oktober 2011)

--


----------



## detlefracing (12. Oktober 2011)

oh ist mir auf den ersten Blick gar nicht aufgefallen, aber am Oberrohr erkennt man dann doch das Kalula......

Die Gabel läuft bei dir auch spitze?


----------



## python69 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde die Gabel NIE wieder tauschen wollen. Die ist einfach ein Traum. Dachte nicht das es einen so großen unterschied macht zu den anderen Gabeln die ich vorher gefahren hab( Boxxer Race und WC von meinem Bruder, die einzige war die Totem nach Tuning die ähnlich war)

Der BOS Dämpfer ist auch ne geile Sau.
Ich hab eig immer bedenken gehabt, gerade bei größeren Drops wegen den 180mm FW hinten da ich auch nicht gerade ein leichtgewicht bin. Aber ich muss sagen ich hatte bis jetzt erst 2mal ein "hallo gehts noch?" vom Dämpfer gehört.


----------



## manbearpig (12. Oktober 2011)

python69 schrieb:


> Aber ich muss sagen ich hatte bis jetzt erst 2mal ein "hallo gehts noch?" vom Dämpfer gehört.



Hahaha, nur geil einen Durchschlag vom Dämpfer so zu beschreiben.


----------



## Ibna (16. Oktober 2011)

ach detlef, wollte mal fragen ob ich nächste saison in willingen mal ne proberunde auf dem makulu drehen kann (würd mich mal interessieren wie der sich im vergleich anfühlt).... Freeride würde auch reichen^^
also denke mal, dass man sich dort eh des öfteren sieht 

cheers


----------



## detlefracing (16. Oktober 2011)

ja kannste gerne mal fahren, sind aber klickies dran


----------



## Ibna (16. Oktober 2011)

pfui
naja dann werde ich meine schuhe unter umständen mitnehmen müssen... dann ist der freeride auch das einzige das ich fahren wollen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. Oktober 2011)

Vor zwei Wochen am Lago:


----------



## Ibna (18. Oktober 2011)

sieht bezaubernd aus.... würd auch mal wieder gern in die berge


----------



## PhatBiker (19. Oktober 2011)

Hab mein Radl eine neue Gabel spendiert . . .


----------



## Langer82 (21. Oktober 2011)

so ich darf mich jetzt auch morewood besitzer nennen und der einstieg ins freeriden kann losgehen, scheiss aufs wetter .


----------



## norcobitch94 (30. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage..ich würde mein Makulu in 2 oder 3 Wochen verkaufen
Soll ich den erst Pulvern lassen (ist ja Raw)
Oder denken die dann das ich ein Riss "überpinselt" hab?
Was ist nun besser?


----------



## moari (30. Oktober 2011)

python69 schrieb:


> Jap ich fahre auch mal kleinere Touren so um die 50km Krafttraining fürs Rennrad




???? Sorum hab ichs auch noch nie gehört, eig. steigt doch jeder aufs RR um anschlißend genug Druck auf der Spassmühle zu haben, dennoch viel Spass beim weiterquälen


----------



## Ibna (31. Oktober 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage..ich würde mein Makulu in 2 oder 3 Wochen verkaufen
> Soll ich den erst Pulvern lassen (ist ja Raw)
> Oder denken die dann das ich ein Riss "überpinselt" hab?
> Was ist nun besser?




Hmmm denke mal gelackt würdest du mehr Kohlen dafür bekommen.... aber das mag daran liegen, dass ich Raw nicht mag

ggf biete dem Käufer bei Bezahlung (mit Aufpreis versteht sich) die Wunschfarbe an, wenn du jmd kennst, bei dem du das Lacken lassen kannst


----------



## detlefracing (4. November 2011)

Izimu von nem Kumpel.... @ibna: kommt dir bekannt vor was?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (5. November 2011)

sicklines-style


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (5. November 2011)

-


----------



## Ibna (5. November 2011)

das ist doch zum kotzen... jetzt brauch ich ne neue farbe für 2012...btw dein kumpel hat die decals auch falsch rum drauf gemacht


----------



## detlefracing (10. November 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> das ist doch zum kotzen... jetzt brauch ich ne neue farbe für 2012...btw dein kumpel hat die decals auch falsch rum drauf gemacht



sein eigener Style

So ab dem 15.11. wird es hier schätze ich viele rote Makulus geben bei den Angeboten momentan


----------



## Ducatisti900sl (10. November 2011)

detlefracing schrieb:


> sein eigener Style
> 
> So ab dem 15.11. wird es hier schätze ich viele rote Makulus geben bei den Angeboten momentan




jab das iss echt heftig  hab auch schon überlegt.....


----------



## Kontragonist (11. November 2011)

So viele sind da glaubich gar nicht auf Lager: der Mag41-Deal war beinahe im Augenblick der Bekanntmachung vergriffen â¦ sonst hÃ¤tt ich jetzt eins 

AuÃerdem kann man es sich bei dem Preis leisten, den Hobel direkt in Wunschfarbe neu pulvern zu lassen


----------



## detlefracing (11. November 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> So viele sind da glaubich gar nicht auf Lager: der Mag41-Deal war beinahe im Augenblick der Bekanntmachung vergriffen  sonst hätt ich jetzt eins
> 
> Außerdem kann man es sich bei dem Preis leisten, den Hobel direkt in Wunschfarbe neu pulvern zu lassen



hehe ich hab zugeschlagen bei dem deal

hier wieder was für die gallery, izimu von meinem bruder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (11. November 2011)

das ist doch schon veraltet oder nicht? was ist denn aus dem 2011er geworden?


----------



## detlefracing (11. November 2011)

ja stimmt das fährt jetzt ein kumpel , er fährt immernoch das 11er:


----------



## Ibna (11. November 2011)

oha also noch einer mit Morebolf? dann wirds ja langsam Zeit sich mal was anderes anzuschaffen....mal schaun, Orange fahren nicht so viele


----------



## san_andreas (11. November 2011)

Ja, ein geiles Orange im IBC wäre mal was !


----------



## Ibna (12. November 2011)

So nun mal endlich gescheite Bilder meines Tourenbikes 













Waren heute morgen um 6:45 aufm Brocken... das Bild wurde auf dem Rückweg gemacht


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. November 2011)

Ok vllt könnt ihr mir ja helfen..hat wer ein Standrohr von ner alten Boxxer über?
Meins ist gebrochen


----------



## Ibna (12. November 2011)

sry, dachte du fährst Dorado?


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. November 2011)

Hab 3 gabeln xD
Nun ist mir die Boxxer futsch gegangen


----------



## Ibna (12. November 2011)

norcobitch94 schrieb:


> Hab 3 gabeln xD
> Nun ist mir die Boxxer futsch gegangen



sagte der "schüler"  ja dann ist es doch laxx, wenn die nicht mehr funzt


----------



## norcobitch94 (12. November 2011)

Nein eben nicht
Dorado un 10er Boxxer werden vertickt für ein führerschein
Ergo die alte Boxxer MUSS funzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (12. November 2011)

Ibna schrieb:


> So nun mal endlich gescheite Bilder meines Tourenbikes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönschönpopön

G.


----------



## Ibna (13. November 2011)

Danke, ist schon mein Lieblingsbike zZ.. mal schaun wie es wird, wenn das Ndiza wieder flott ist


----------



## mx-action (17. November 2011)

Mein Izimu wird jetzt geschlachtet
Demnächst gibt es den Frame als Kit inkl. Reset Steuersatz und absolut neuen Vivid (zweimal gefahren) mit 375er K9 und 450er Stahlfeder, Descendant Kurbel, Kettenführung, etc.... im "Bikemarkt".
Und nein: Der Rahmen hat nicht die normal üblichen DH Gebrauchsspuren, wie in jeder Anzeige geschrieben
Sondern viel weniger!
Vielleicht will sich jemand ein leichtes Zweit-Morewood aufbauen




​
Gruß
Achim


----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2011)

Warum machst du denn sowas . . . ?? Tut doch weh . . . das arme Morewood.


----------



## mx-action (18. November 2011)

Im Januar habe ich erstmal eine Schulter-OP und dann kommt was neues
Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ibna (18. November 2011)

Welche Rahmengröße ist das Izimu?
Bin schon länger am überlegen mir ein L Rahmen zu holen...


----------



## mx-action (19. November 2011)

Es ist ein "S" Rahmen.
Gruß
Achim


----------



## kopfkissen (20. November 2011)

Was bedeutet Kalula eigentlich auf deutsch?


----------



## fone (28. November 2011)

tach, mein erstes morewood:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (28. November 2011)

kopfkissen schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Kalula eigentlich auf deutsch?



 isizulu.net

kalula [É aËluËla] = easiliy


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (28. November 2011)

fone schrieb:


> tach, mein erstes morewood:



Hallo. Sehr gute Wahl


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (4. Dezember 2011)

Schluss mit Lustig


----------



## fone (5. Dezember 2011)

Makulumania


----------



## san_andreas (5. Dezember 2011)

@Mikey: BÄM ! Wie wirds aufgebaut ?


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (5. Dezember 2011)

Volle Makulumania  Wollt ja schon länger eins, und jetzt das Bullit für in Rente geschickt.

Aufbau wird recht klassisch, der größte Lude sitzt auf dem Bike 

Oben King Inset, unten King 1.5,
(Vorerst noch die 66) 888rc3 Evo v2,
Schwarze Burgtec Penthouse Flats,
Hope Pro II auf schwarzen Supra D, 
Code (später Saint)
Saint Kurbelage, vllt. auch Middleburn RX8 oder E.13,
Saint Schalte, 
Syntace / twenty6 Cockpit, 
Dämpfer / Fork Bearings,
SDG I-Fly Combo

joah..im Grunde genommen schmeiß ich alles vom Bullit rüber. 
Soll eine Fahrmaschine und keine Kirmesbude werden 

Selbsterklärtes Ziel ist deutlich unter 17.5 zu landen, später unter 17. Mal kucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (5. Dezember 2011)

So ich schau hier noch ab und an vorbei..aber meine Makulu ist verkauft :/


----------



## manbearpig (7. Dezember 2011)

Mein Mbuzi ist nun nicht länger allein. Hab mein Winterprojekt doch früher fertig als geplant. Geht eher in Richtung Kirmesbude, gefahren wird es nicht




http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1025697


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (7. Dezember 2011)

sehr nice


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

Die Sattelstange und Sattel kenn ich irgendwo her . . . achja, hab ich ja auch an mein Ndiza.
Schickes Radl . . .


----------



## manbearpig (9. Dezember 2011)

Merci euch beiden.

@Phatbiker
Stimmt, die gleiche Sattel/ Stützen Kombi. Bis auf die Markierungen auf der Stütze, finde ich sie auch sehr gelungen. Beim ersten Einschieben waren gleich ein paar Stellen der Markierungen abgeschabt. Hätte man besser lösen können. Meine Syntace P6 hat nach einer Saison hoch- und runterschieben noch alle Striche.

Hier noch von der anderen Seite, sieht auf dem Foto oben so kurz ausDie Leitungen hab ich noch etwas gekürzt(auf dem Bild noch nicht zu sehen). Und man sieht die Bremsscheibe hinten in ihrer vollen Pracht:kotz::


----------



## san_andreas (9. Dezember 2011)

Die P6 kostet auch 3 mal soviel.


----------



## manbearpig (9. Dezember 2011)

Hätte dazu schreiben sollen, dass ich die Alu P6 meine. Die gibts schon ab ca. 60. Also nicht viel teurer als die Nukeproof Stütze.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Dezember 2011)

Die makierungen und das Logo gehen echt leicht ab. hat mich auch bissel geärgert, die Stütze ist jetzt drin und bleibt auch an der position, von daher schon fast egal wie die im Sattelrohr aussieht.


----------



## moari (9. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Kontragonist (9. Dezember 2011)

Na, das üben wir aber noch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (9. Dezember 2011)

top Gefährt!


----------



## Ibna (11. Dezember 2011)

2008 ftw


----------



## sepnetix (12. Dezember 2011)

Sally Zäme

Möchte euch auch mein Radel nicht enthalten.

















*Zu den Part´s

Rhamen:
Morewood Shova LT 2007 Modell in Weis Größe M nach Internationalem Standart

Lackierung:
Signal Weiss 2007

Gabel:
Marzocchi Bomber Rc CV 180mm von 2010 203mm Disc Only Weiss / Mit Push Tuning 2011  Neu

Dämpfer:
Marzocchi Roco WC Air 222mm / 70Hub 2011 

Felgen:
Sun Ringle MTX 39 in Weis 2011

Bremsen:
Hope Tech V2 EVO 2011 

Bremsscheiben:
Vr/Hr 203mm Magura Ventidisc / Mitte Rot Eloxiert 2011

Schaltung:
Sram X0 9 Fach / Sram X0 Redwin Trigger 9 Fach 2011

Kurbel/Lager:
SLX HollowTec 2 / Tretlager gehäuse von SLX Innenlager Von XT 2011 Neu

Kurbelschraube:
Hope Red Rot Eloxiert 2011

Satel:
Specialized Heges 2011

Sattelklemme:
Hope Red  2011

Reifen:
Maxxis Minion DH Special 2,7 2011 Front Neu
Maxxis Minion DH Special 2,7 2011 Rear  Neu

Kettenführung/BashGuard:
Sixpack Yakuza 2011 / E-Thirteen 2011

Nabe/Achse:
VR Nabe: Sun Ringle Abbah DH: 20mm Schwarz 2011
HR Nabe: Atomlab Aircorp 6 Pawl 6 Sperrklingen DH: 135mm x 12mm Schwarz 2011

Lenker/Vorbau:
El Gallo Rot Eloxiert 780mm 31,8 2011/Sixpack Rot Eloxiert 45mm 31,8 2011


Griffe:
Specialized Redring 2011

Ritzel:
Stronglight 34Zähne 2011

Kasette: 
Sram X0 RED 9fach PG990 DH 2011

Kette:
KMC X9SL Silver 2011

Schrauben: 
zum grössten Teil aus Titan

Pedale:
Eastern Alu Pedals SB Rot Eloxiert 2009

Steuersatz:
Crank Brothers Opium Reducer C DH Direct Set 2011*


----------



## Freudenspender (25. Dezember 2011)

Hi wollte mich mal vorstellen inkl.meinem  Morewood Izimu 2011 beim ersten Ausritt 

Ich komme aus Frankfurt Main bin 34 Jahre und habe wieder nach fast 10Jahre das Biken für mich entdeckt!! 

Würde mich freuen wenn Leute aus der Gegend vielleicht sich mal melden um zusammen die Wälder und Berge in der Umgebung von FFM zu genießen!!!!

Freue mich schon wenn ich wieder en bissel mehr Kondition habe auf das Früh-Jahr 2012 

Schöne Feiertage an ALLE und einen GESUNDEN RUTSCH IN DAS JAHR 2012


----------



## 46nos (27. Dezember 2011)

Mein Neues


----------



## Ibna (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde nach wie vor, egal wie geil ein Bike aussieht (Makulu über mir) der Flatbar macht es so absolut hässlich (Sorry), dass ich weinen will 
Naja das ist ein Trend, den ich niemals verstehen will, kann oder werde. Ansonsten schickes Teil


----------



## manbearpig (28. Dezember 2011)

Da teile ich Ibnas Meinung. Aber ein Flatbar macht ja Sinn, wenn das Cockpit niedrig sein soll. Muss jeder selbst wissen. 
Das Makulu in rot finde ich sonst sehr schick, allerdings würde ich wohl einen schwarzen Vorbau montieren. Sieht auf dem Foto alles sehr weiß aus da vorne


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (29. Dezember 2011)

Verdammt, seit gestern könnte ich aufbauen...zwar noch mit der alten 66 als Platzhalter, aber ihc könnte...und kei Zeit...


----------



## albikilla (3. Januar 2012)

so meines hat jetzt auch ein paar neue Updates bekommen: BOS Idylle rare 2012, neue MRP Kefü udn der Rahmen wurde neu lackiert in Perlweiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2012)

Kettenblatt, Strebenschutz und Umlenkdeckel noch schwarz, dann.....BÄÄÄM !


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2012)

Ne, des taught voll her wies ist....tolle Felgen

@Albi: Hab mir gestern das neue Bozenvid angeschaut.....und sitz hier Liftlos rum
Schaut ja mit den Absperrbändern aus wie eine offizielle DhStrecke

G.


----------



## Mürre (3. Januar 2012)

Flatbar Trend ist doch schon lange rum, jetzt ist es Renthal Lenker mit rise!!


----------



## san_andreas (3. Januar 2012)

Apropos Bozen: ab wann kann man dort nach dem Winter wieder fahren ?
Ende März ?


----------



## haha (3. Januar 2012)

da kannst du auch im winter fahren, normal liegt kein schnee. aber besser vorher informieren, wir durften letzten winter eine tiefschneeabfahrt vom kohlern machen.

fettes makulu da oben, der "alte" rahmen gefällt mir einfach am besten


----------



## 46nos (3. Januar 2012)

Meins nochmal mit besseres Foto und neuen Sattel




was würdet ihr noch verändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## albikilla (4. Januar 2012)

46nos schrieb:


> Meins nochmal mit besseres Foto und neuen Sattel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schwarze MRP KEFÜ, Lenker(weiße Lenker sind eine Vergewaltigung) und Vorbau. ich würde nur mehr die Gabel in weiß lassen den Rest in schwarz


----------



## albikilla (4. Januar 2012)

@San Andreas
Kohlern kannste immer fahren außer es liegt zuviel schnee was im moment leider nicht der Fall ist, ansonsten kannste auf Ritten ausweichen der is sogar mit Schnee geil zu fahren im gegensatz zu Kohlern der ist eher Selbstmord!!!!

@LB Jörg
Kommt mich besuchen dann machen wir ein paar Abfahrten! Auf Kohlern wird in letzter Zeit anarchistisch Zeug reingebaut (neue Linien, Drops, Rampen usw..)  bis jetzt hat noch niemand was dagegen gesagt 
 der 4er Weg wurde vom Alpenverein aufgegeben 

Der erste kleine Drop den du im Video gleich am Anfang siehst, wo danach der Holzanlieger kommt den haben wir reingebaut.. bitte mit vorsicht genießen denn es ist dort sehr steil bis zum Anlieger und nicht jeder hat die Kurve bis jetzt gekriegt!! erst mal begutachten gleich am STart in der ersten Kurve kann man jetzt links wegbiegen! 

Danke für Komplimente  freut mich das euch mein Pferd gefällt


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Januar 2012)

albikilla schrieb:


> ....der 4er Weg wurde vom Alpenverein aufgegeben



Hehe 

G.


----------



## roflboy (4. Januar 2012)

@ albikilla: kannst du endlich mal aufhören, so ein schönes rad auf deiner terasse abzulichten? jedesmal, wenni ch die berge im hintergrund sehe könnt ich



ps: das rad in weiß ist heiß!!!!


----------



## fone (5. Januar 2012)

ja, wirklich schön das alte makulu, nur rote felgen sind  nicht meins.

wie sieht das eigentlich aus am ritten? mich haben die freundlichen uniformierten irgendwie irritiert... sind die noch da?


----------



## albikilla (6. Januar 2012)

@fone
die uniformierten stehen meistens nur am WE, am besten ist es immer entweder ganz früh am morgen oder am späten nachmittag und nicht in einer Horde von 20 Fahrern 

Die Fulcrum Felgen werden jetzt wieder durch meine alten Alutech FX ersetzt. 
Die Fulcrum halten absolut gar nichts sind weich wie Butter und dazu muss man durchaus die Speichen nachspannen. Behalte nur die Naben und verbau dort auch Alutech FX felgen. Hatte die alten 2 Jahre lang und nie ein Problem und das im harten Reinneinsatz!


----------



## fone (9. Januar 2012)

ok, danke. horden mag ich eh nicht


----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. Januar 2012)

Soooo endlich ist auch mein Makulu fertig 
Habe es dank Klausuren und miesem Wetter noch nicht fahren können und hatte noch keine Möglichkeit Bremsen und Sattel einzustellen..
Finde das schwarze zeug viel besser als das weiße! Und der Preis spricht mit Boxxer RC auch für sich


----------



## Freudenspender (11. Januar 2012)

Seeehr legger das Bike!!!!


----------



## albikilla (11. Januar 2012)

@Frozen Smoke

Bike obergeil!
aber nicht die Performance der Boxxer RC da wäre die Idylle um welten besser (obwohl ich ein paar komische Sachen über die neue Idylle gehört habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FrozenSmoke (11. Januar 2012)

Ich war einfach der Meinung dass ich die idylle niemals ausnutzen würde. Ausserdem spielt als Schüler das Geld dann doch eine große Rolle. Glaubt bloß nicht ich hab die Gabel wegen der Farbe getauscht 
Da ich die Idylle nie gefahren bin vermisse ich auch nichts


----------



## albikilla (11. Januar 2012)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Ich war einfach der Meinung dass ich die idylle niemals ausnutzen würde. Ausserdem spielt als Schüler das Geld dann doch eine große Rolle. Glaubt bloß nicht ich hab die Gabel wegen der Farbe getauscht
> Da ich die Idylle nie gefahren bin vermisse ich auch nichts



verstehe ich voll und ganz das mit der Knete!! 
Aber glaube mir die Idylle wirst du früher oder später vermissen, denn du wirst irgendwann sicher schneller und besser werden  und dann ist die RACE für die Katz
hättest dir aber zumindest die RS Boxxer Team nehmen können denn die Race ist wirklich nicht viel besser als ein stück Holz von der Performance her


----------



## Freudenspender (11. Januar 2012)

Kann er immer noch nachrüsten oder umbauen die GAbel?


----------



## FrozenSmoke (12. Januar 2012)

Ja sie wird erstmal schön gefettet und dann das Öl aufs Gewicht angepasst und dann schau mer mal. Für 450 kann man da schon nicht viel falsch machen! Hätte übrigens eine rote und blaue Feder sowie eine hohe Brücke abzugeben falls einer Interesse hat


----------



## san_andreas (12. Januar 2012)

Laß die Boxxer einfach tunen, dann läuft sie wunderbar.


----------



## Ponch (12. Januar 2012)

Farblich passt die weiße Idylle aber besser meine ich. Vor allem solltest du nun auch die Kettenführung in schwarz nehmen.


----------



## fone (13. Januar 2012)

ich kann gar nix sagen weil die bild-quali so mies ist.

ich kann nur erkennen, dass ich doch keine roten pedale will


----------



## Ibna (15. Januar 2012)

So Männers,

nun mal wieder wichtiges!
Bin zZ am überlegen mir ein L Rahmen für die 2012 DH Saison zu holen.
Nun gibt es zwei Probleme.
1. Es MUSS ein 2008er Modell sein
2. Ich MUSS den derzeitigen loswerden.

Hat jmd von euch ggf noch einen 2008er Izimu in L rumliegen (Farbe, Zustand Egal, solange nichts gerissen sein sollte).Beulen sind auch erst mal zweitrangig.
Bzw. Sollte ich anderweitig einen finden, braucht jmd ein Melonengelbes Izimu? 
Würd sonst auch tauschen +/- Kohlen, falls ein Interesse in die Richtung geht.

Bin mir noch nicht 100%ig schlüssig, aber falls ihr was auschnappt, gern mal posten, würd mir freuen.

Cheers,
Ibna aka Hoschi


----------



## detlefracing (16. Januar 2012)

Hi,

höre mich mal um ... muss es denn unbedingt der 08er sein? Du bist aber wirklich ein Izimu-Fanatiker   Achja die Probefahrt mit dem Makulu fällt leider aus, ich hab es nicht mehr. Werde wohl diese Saison fremdfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norcobitch94 (16. Januar 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> höre mich mal um ... muss es denn unbedingt der 08er sein? Du bist aber wirklich ein Izimu-Fanatiker   Achja die Probefahrt mit dem Makulu fällt leider aus, ich hab es nicht mehr. Werde wohl diese Saison fremdfahren



Hihi ich auch 
Schau denn noch hier vorbei..hier gibt es mehr pornfaktor als im pornthread


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Januar 2012)

wo hier grad wieder das izimu im gespräch ist... ich hätte ne original bremsmomentabstützung fürs izimu anzubieten, passt leider nur ans 2006er und nicht an mein 2005er. das teil ist neu, die stütze aus kohlefaser. wer interesse hat bitte melden!


----------



## Ibna (16. Januar 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> höre mich mal um ... muss es denn unbedingt der 08er sein?(



das 08er ist das einzig gute demnach JA 

hab schon gehört dassde fremd gehst aber wenigstens mit nem schicken mopped auch wenn kein eingelenker


----------



## gotcha (21. Januar 2012)

Letztes Wochenende fahren gewesen







Gestern abend noch einen Marzocchi Roco zum testen montiert.


----------



## holk101 (9. Februar 2012)

Hier mal mein fast fertiges Schnuggelsche, Bilder sind leider n bissi unscharf


----------



## holk101 (9. Februar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (10. Februar 2012)

weiß einer wie hoch das Tretlager beim Makulu ist?
Würde mich mal interessieren, falls ich jemals in die Verlegenheit komme, mir eins holen zu wollen


----------



## gotcha (10. Februar 2012)

Hey Ibna, 

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/pdf/morewood-catalogue-2011-web.pdf

Auf Seite 20 findest du die kompletten Geometriedaten der 2011er Rahmen, unter anderem auch die Tretlagerhöhen. 

Gruß 

Gotcha


----------



## wastl86 (10. Februar 2012)

gotcha schrieb:


> Letztes Wochenende fahren gewesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gotcha (10. Februar 2012)

Ich komme mit dem Zuza gut zurecht, es ist aber zugegeben schon sehr kurz. Grundsätzlich habe ich mich für das Zuza wegen des kurzen Sitzrohrs entschieden. 

Für mich ist das Rad so super wie es da steht, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass wenn du da mehr Touren fahren willst, dass sich dann ein Mbuzi besser eignet. Für mich ist das Rad dazu da irgendwie von Strecke zu kommen und dann bergab maximal Spaß zu haben. 

Gruß

Gotcha


----------



## Ibna (11. Februar 2012)

haha danke, aber ich war zu faul danach direkt zu scrollen  hab den katalog noch zuhause rumliegen^^
hat sich aber erledigt mit den daten

Cheers


----------



## Krautrider (18. Februar 2012)

46nos schrieb:


> Mein Neues


Geilo, Wasn da für ein Vorbau und Lenker dran?


----------



## detlefracing (18. Februar 2012)

wahrscheinlich Spank Direct Mount und Spank Spike Lenker....


----------



## TOLISX (18. Februar 2012)

genau 
Der Vorbau steht auch zum Verkauf wenn Interesse besteht...


----------



## fone (20. Februar 2012)

bei mir sogar lenker+vorbau


----------



## FrozenSmoke (20. Februar 2012)

Ich hätt auch noch so nen Vorbau rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krautrider (21. Februar 2012)

Nee sry, Vorbau sah nur unbekannt aus und den Lenker will ich in schwarz^^


----------



## Ghargh (2. März 2012)

So Jungs,

mein Tourenspielzeug für 2012 ist soweit erstmal fertig und wollte es hier unter Gleichgesinnten mal präsentieren.

Hoffe es gefällt







Gruß
Arne


----------



## manbearpig (2. März 2012)

Sehr schön, viel Spaß damit. Ist das raw mit mattem Klarlack? Die Farbe gefällt mir äußerst gut.


----------



## Ghargh (2. März 2012)

ist einfach nur entlackt und mit nem rauen Schwamm (Geschirrscwamm, die gelben mit der rauen Seite) geputzt. Kein weiterer Lack oder ähnliches. Habe das schon öfter gehabt und noch nie Probleme. Beim putzen wieder mit dem Schwamm und alles ist gut...


----------



## MukkiMan (5. März 2012)

Hi Leute ich wollte euch mal http://offsetbushings.com/ vorstellen  ich habe heute meine bekommen für mein 2010er Izimu und es hat das Tretlager um 5-6mm gesenkt und den Lenkwinkel locker um 1 grad gesenkt! Also für jeden der sein Morewood etwas tiefer bekommen möchte ist dies echt eine sehr billige alternative zum Angleset.


----------



## elfGrad (7. März 2012)

Hab meins diesen Winter mal "restauriert"





​


----------



## LB Jörg (7. März 2012)

Sehr schön

G.


----------



## PhatBiker (8. März 2012)

Was ist den das an der Gabel (linker Holm)??


----------



## elfGrad (8. März 2012)

Ich denke mal du meinst die SAG-Markierung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpenSuchtii (8. März 2012)

echt klasse in matt mit den grünen akzenten

m.f.g AlpenSuchtii


----------



## PhatBiker (8. März 2012)

elfgrad schrieb:


> ich denke mal du meinst die sag-markierung




ich hab das mal rot umrandet . . .


----------



## manbearpig (8. März 2012)

Das untere ist wie schon erwähnt die SAG Markierung und das obere ist RockShox Totem Style. Wie die schwarze Boxxer Standrohr Beschriftung.


----------



## BigHighHit (9. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Kalula ist fertig für die neue Saison - wollte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.




















Grüße


----------



## PhatBiker (9. März 2012)

da hast aber nicht an Spacer gespart . . . trotzdem eine schöne Karre!


----------



## Krautrider (10. März 2012)

@elfGrad  und bitte sag mir wo du deine Morewood Decals her hast

Update meiner Karre. Wird bald neu gepulvert und die Griffe werden noch gegen Schwarze Griffe mit weissen Ringen getauscht. Die beiden Bremsleitungen werden ebenfalls noch weiss und ansonsten nur noch neue Decals für Rahmen und Gabel, dass wars dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pacce (12. März 2012)

Hi alle zusammen.

Bin gerade dabei mir ein Morewood Izimu von 2007 zusammen zubauen. 
Jetzt wollte ich von euch mal wissen welche Einbaubreite die Hinterradnabe hat. Bei den neuen ist es ja eine 135er Nabe.

Danke für hilfreiche Antworten.

Ps. Werde es Posten sobal es fertig ist.


----------



## SN_Thorben (12. März 2012)

Hallo Pacce, 

bei den Izimus wird schon immer eine Hinterbaubreite von 150mm verwendet sowohl 2007 als auch 2012. 

Besten Gruß

Thorben


----------



## Pacce (12. März 2012)

Achso wenn dass so ist^^. Ne war vorhin ein wenig verwirrt. Habe einen alten Katalog von 2009 rausgegraben (Bike Workshop) und da stand drin das 135er Naben verbaut wären. 

So hat sich das ja erledigt. Danke^^


----------



## elfGrad (12. März 2012)

@Krautrider hab den Schriftzug aus einem Morewood .pdf Prospekt, den Schriftzug dann in Vektoren umgewandelt und die Pulverbeschichtungsfirma hat mir den Schriftzug dann geplottet man könnte aber genauso gut normal Aufkleber machen lassen


----------



## Krautrider (12. März 2012)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (18. März 2012)

DA gehört es noch rein..

leck-mich-am-ärmel, schiebt das Ding nach Vorne...jetz weiß ich auch, warum ich Bremsen am Rad hab..


----------



## Pacce (18. März 2012)

@Thorben
Du sitzt direkt an der Quelle richtig?
Wenn ja könntest du mir sagen was ein Schriftzugsatz für ein 2007 Izimu kostet? Will meinen Rahmen Ende des Jahres neu pulvern lassen und brauche dann natürlich noch den passenden Satz^^.


----------



## 46nos (19. März 2012)

@ MikeyBaloooooza:
Schönes Makulu   was für ein Setup fährst du am Dämpfer?
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=9735


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. März 2012)

Danke 

Du keinen Plan  225er Feder bei 79 KG Naggisch, 

Bissl Zugstufe, um den Rest hab ich mich noch nicht gekümmert..Ebenso wenig bei der Gabel, war bisher nur in Osternohe..


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. März 2012)

Servus, 

ich habe mir in den letzten Wochen ein Dirt Jump / 4x Bike zusammengebaut. Grundlage war ein Morewood Ndiza HT Rahmen, welchen ich neu und sehr sehr günstig bekommen habe.

Hier mal ein Bild des Rahmens, wie ich ihn bekommen habe.




Bilder des fertigen Aufbaus werde ich die Tage reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (21. März 2012)

haste das ding bei Ebay gekäuft? wollte damals auch auf den Rahmen bieten, wurde aber vor Auktionsende rausgenommen


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. März 2012)

Jo, hab mich mit dem Verkäufer in Verbindung gesetzt und hab ihn so bekommen. Sorry leider Pech für dich, aber da war ich wohl schneller 

Wie wolltest du den Rahmen denn aufbauen?


----------



## Ibna (21. März 2012)

haha damn you

Naja erstma mit altteilen, da ich gerade mein Ndiza ST wieder aufgebaut hab und zZ nur noch ne oldschool RockShox Judy Race von 2000 rumliegen hab.
Aber sonst, wie die anderen Bikes:

Andere Farbe
Hope Pro2 mit 317er Felgen
RockShox Reba
Stylo Kurbeln
Elixir Bremsen
SDG Sattel (I-Fly oder Ti-Fly)
Onza Reifen
E.13 Kefü
Boobar oder Funn Fatboy
Chris King/ WorksComponents Headset
X.9 Schaltung

das ist so im Prinzip die Ausstattung meiner Bikes +/- kleine Abänderungen (Reifen, Felgen, Gabel) je nach Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Wie gesagt, tut mir leid für dich, aber jetzt ist es schon aufgebaut, sonst hätte ich ihn dir verkauft 

Meine Partlist:

Rahmen - Morewood Ndiza HT
Kurbeln - Shimano SLX 170mm 
Kettenblatt - Shimano 36 Zähne
Kette - Shimano XT
Kassette - Shimano Saint 11-28
Schaltwerk - Shimano SLX (mittel)
Shifter - Shimano SLX
Bremse - Shimano SLX mit Ice Tech Scheiben BR-M 666
Lenker - Race Face Atlas
Vorbau - Truvativ 40mm
Steuersatz - FSA The Pig
Gabel - Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 2011
Kettenführung - E 13 LS1 +
Sattel - Selle Italia
Griffe - Octane One
Pedalen - Octane One
Naben - SLX 
Felgen - Mavic EX 325
Reifen - Larsen TT


----------



## Kontragonist (22. März 2012)

Bis auf Steuersatz und Naben liest sich das ja ganz gut, aber ein Bild wär nett


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Bis auf Steuersatz und Naben liest sich das ja ganz gut, aber ein Bild wär nett


 
Das ganze Projekt war als Low-Budget geplant, deswegen die günstigen aber haltbaren SLX Teile. Die Naben machen Ihre Sache aber zweckmäßig sehr gut und außerdem finde ich es gut, wenn eine Komlettgruppe verbaut ist  

Steuersatz ist nicht grad der Burner, aber er lag noch bei mir rum und somit wurde er verwertet.

Bild mache ich heute nach ner Runde Pumptrack bei dem geilen Wetter


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

So, hier nun mein fertig aufgebautes Morewood Ndiza HT:


----------



## Ibna (22. März 2012)

Ouha, du alter Schuft! 

Gefällt mir sehr gut das Dingens, auch wenn ich eher der Sram Typ bin. Viel Spaß damit, ich werde mir dann wohl das Enza Hardtail holen iwann


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. März 2012)

Das Enza ist auch ein echt geiles Teil, vor allem in schwarz 

Schön wenn es dir gefällt, auch wenn es leider nicht in deinem Besitz ist. Fährt sich auf jeden Fall mega geil das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (24. März 2012)

Hier mal meins nach dem Frühjahrsputz ^^ 






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## fone (26. März 2012)

hier mal meins nach dem frühjahrs-staubig-machen 
ach - ne, war ja nach dem abspülen.


----------



## 46nos (27. März 2012)

sieht gut aus  nur die Blaue Pedale stören etwas
was für Feder und welche Einstelung fährst du an der Gabel und Dämpfer?


----------



## Alex233 (27. März 2012)

6 Wochenverbrauch:
-Kettenführung 1
-Pedale 2
-721 Felge 1
-Hope Bremsscheibe 1
-Linkage Bolzen 80 mm 1


----------



## Kontragonist (27. März 2012)

Alex233 schrieb:


> 6 Wochenverbrauch:
> -Kettenführung 1
> -Pedale 2
> -721 Felge 1
> ...



Bist du zu hart oder es zu schwach?

_Dich_ lass ich mein Fahrrad jedenfalls nicht Probefahren


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (27. März 2012)

holla das schaffe ich nich ma in einer saison


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex233 (27. März 2012)

Ich kapiers selber ned. OK ich war jetzt 4 Tage in Bozen, hab ein recht ordentliches Gewicht und fahr gern direkt aber???? Naja wo gehobelt wird fallen Späne ...

Ich hätte allerdings schon gedacht dass das Zeug etwas mehr aushält, grad die neue Maxtal 721er und die ethirteen, die beim Landen mit Steinaufsetzer zerbröselt ist wie ein altes Weihnachtsplätzchen. 

Von der Geo und dem Fahrwerk bin ich aber mehr als begeistert, was für ein Rennwagen .


----------



## LB Jörg (28. März 2012)

Topgeiles Rad....und bis auf die Kettenführung eigentlich der normale Verschleißstandart im rauhen Gelände

G.


----------



## fone (28. März 2012)

46nos schrieb:


> sieht gut aus  nur die Blaue Pedale stören etwas
> was für Feder und welche Einstelung fährst du an der Gabel und Dämpfer?


haben nur nach dem ersten tag die etwas abgenudelten superstar ersetzt. aber schwarze spank spike sind schon bestellt.

alex, linkage-bolzen? das irritiert mich irgendwie. welcher denn?

bei mir hat sich täglich die schraube am linkage-kram gelockert, die zwischen ketten und sitzstrebe sitzt.


----------



## Alex233 (28. März 2012)

Der 80 mm Bolzen mit Teilgewinde, der die Umlenkung mittig mit dem Rahmen verbindet....


----------



## Ibna (29. März 2012)

Also ich hab in Bozen nur 3 Pins, die HR Felge, HR Bremsscheibe und einen Schlauch gelassen und das mit meinem ST Shova... CC Felgen haben mega gut gehalten. Ok die Gabel hat auch ein wenig gehalten, aber für das Tempo und Terrain dort war ich doch sehr überrascht... bin aber auch nur am Kohlern gefahren...
Bmais hat da wesentlich mehr gefressen.... Taco + Kettenblatt am DH Bike und ca 10 Schläuche
Wobei Braunlage mir ca 20 Schläuche, 
1 Pedale 




6 Speichen 




und ein Schaltwerk





Schuldet!!!


----------



## Alex233 (29. März 2012)

Also Platten hatt ich keinen einzigen ----> Specialized Reifen (1,8 bar)


----------



## Ibna (29. März 2012)

Naja Specialized Reifen werden auch von Maxxis gemacht, also haben sie den besten Durchschlagschutz.... ich war dort ja auch mit leichten FreerideReifen und CC Felgen unterwegs


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (30. März 2012)

Der Vollständigkeit halber hier auch nochmal:






Bin ganzschön Stoked von der Karre. Bremsen uff und hoffen dass noch größere Steinfelder, Sprünge, Wurzelfelder usw. kommen..


----------



## Freerider1504 (31. März 2012)

Schön aufgebautes Makulu, gefällt mir sehr.

Deinen Eindruck von dem Bike kann ich nur bestätigen, lässt sich absolut geil fahren und klebt förmlich am Boden, verhält sich in der Luft aber auch perfekt


----------



## fehlfokus (1. April 2012)

Mittlerweile nicht mehr ganz so sauber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (3. April 2012)

Aber bestimmt noch genauso Sexy


----------



## fehlfokus (3. April 2012)

Danke für die Blumen! Fährt sich auch sexy .


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2012)

Da muss ich Ibna zustimmen, absolut Porno das Rad


----------



## toranoxx (4. April 2012)

sehr geiles Radl


----------



## Alexw84 (4. April 2012)

mein makulu


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. April 2012)

Bild ist leider etwas unscharf, aber sonst schönes Makulu, obwohl die Farbkombination mit dem Gelb etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig ist.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. April 2012)

Finde das Gelb der Deemax paßt perfekt zum Rot....wöbei natürlich das schwarze oben farblich schon das Nonplusultra ist

G:


----------



## Alexw84 (5. April 2012)

ja das kalula is muahahaa sau geil... muss ich ehrlich sagen ich hät auhc lieber an schwarzen rahmen  aber mal schaun vl ergibt sich in den nächsten jahren mal was


----------



## fehlfokus (5. April 2012)

Seht ihr, ich hatte eigentlich ein Auge auf das rote Makulu geworfen, war mir aber dann einfach zu teuer. Ich finds übrigens schwach immer noch die 2011er Modelle auf der offiziellen Morewood-Seite (http://www.morewoodbikes.com) zu sehen. Die haben wohl noch mit dem Weggang von Patrick zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radsportcali (6. April 2012)

Morewood Kalula 2012 
 BOS Idylle SC  180 mm 2012 , BOS Stoy 2012 Dämpfer , SRAM XO Schaltwerk , SRAM XO  Trigger , Spank EVO Laufräder , Formula The One FR FCS 203 mm Bremsen ,  Straitline Vorbau usw ;-)

Leider bin ich mit unseren Firmendaten angemeldet .... Das steht dann automatisch dabei ;-) 

Ich hoffe euch gefällt das Bike trotzdem ! ;-) 

Frohe Ostern an alle !!!


----------



## fone (10. April 2012)

Alexw84 schrieb:


> mein makulu


lol! ne, das ist meins!


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. April 2012)

Da isser, der Hühnerschrecker


----------



## -hr- (20. April 2012)

fertig für 2012


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. April 2012)

@-hr-

sehr schickes Teil


----------



## Ibna (21. April 2012)

ein wenig Bunt das ganze, aber wenn es dir gefällt soll es so rollen 

wie schauts bei dir aus? warst verletzt soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, hoffe dieses Jahr kommste gut durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (25. April 2012)

Nochmal ein paar pics meines Ndiza HT:
















Das Rad fährt sich extrem gut, von Pumptrack über 4x bis hin zu Freeride ist damit alles machbar. Bin echt begeistert.


----------



## Ibna (1. Mai 2012)

06er Ndiza St... die Evolution
















Wird noch einiges verändert, aber so ist es schon mal ready to rock.... 12,4kg


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Mai 2012)

Mein Makulu mit Mechaniker


----------



## detlefracing (11. Mai 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Mai 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


>


 
Danke schön, ich bin auch verliebt in das Bike


----------



## apocalypse-dude (13. Mai 2012)

Hier mal eine seltenere Gattung seiner Art - mein neues Kwela 29"...


----------



## Spielzeug (13. Mai 2012)

meine Zuza wurde heute mal wieder gebrügelt....


----------



## -hr- (14. Mai 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> ein wenig Bunt das ganze, aber wenn es dir gefällt soll es so rollen
> 
> wie schauts bei dir aus? warst verletzt soweit ich das mitbekommen hab, hoffe dieses Jahr kommste gut durch



Moin, ja ich hatte ein kleines med. Problem mit meiner Niere und hatte vom Doc Sportverbot. Seid  1 Woche habe die Harnleiterschiene nicht mehr in mir und darf jetzt wieder alles machen. Endlich!!! Blöd nur das das Wetter immer bescheidener und kälter wird... aber was solls


----------



## Pacce (21. Mai 2012)

Moin,

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe. Welche Gabel könnt Ihr mir für ein Izimu von 2007 empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. Mai 2012)

Kommt drauf an was du mit dem Rad anstellen willst, bzw. wie es bis jetzt aufgebaut ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex233 (21. Mai 2012)

Eine 66 RC2 von 2007, made in Italy. Hab hier nämlich noch eine in Top Zustand....


----------



## -hr- (21. Mai 2012)

letztes Update: 17 Kilo, ist mir persönlich noch 1kg zu viel...
vllt.habt ihr ja sinnvolle Vorschläge um es leichter zu machen...

Besten Dank


----------



## Pacce (22. Mai 2012)

Bis jetzt ist das Rad eher wie ein Downhiller aufgebaut. Hatte eigentlich an eine BoXXer oder MZ 888 gedacht. Für ne 40 reicht das Geld nicht.

@Alex233 ich schick dir ne PN.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2012)

Also ne DC, somit scheidet die MZ 66 und Rock Shox Totem, etc. aus.

Ich persönlich würde dir zu ner 888 raten. Was ist denn derzeit für ne Gabel drin?


----------



## Pacce (22. Mai 2012)

Aufgrund dessen das meine letzte mir flöten gegangen ist, momentan als Ersatz eine Pike. Ja die 66 wäre meine letzte Wahl sowie die Domain und/oder Totem. Eher so den Rahmen aufbauen wie es im Originalen auch ist. Jetzt fragt sich nur noch welche 888. Ich habe ein Angebot bekommen es ist die 888 Rc2x WC 2007. Wobei ich doch mit einer Boxxer auch zufrieden wäre.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2012)

Boxxer bekommst du auf jeden Fall günstig und wenn sie dir reicht, ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Vom Ansprechverhalten her ist ne 888 von 2011/2012 natürlich auch echt Sahne, jedoch merklich teurer als ne Boxxer. 

Hier z.B. 2 888 von 2012 zu nem guten Kurs: http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=26_37


----------



## Pacce (22. Mai 2012)

Super, danke dir. Ich schaue mich noch ein wenig im Bikemarkt um wegen einer Boxxer. Weil waren schon ziemlich viele neuanschaffungen diesen Monat. ^^. Und ne Gabel fürn appel und Ei bekommt man ja auch nur selten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2012)

Gern geschehen und das nächste mal am besten hier posten, da passt es besser http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485883&page=3

Ach ja, poste doch mal ein Bild von deinem Bike, dann ist das alles nicht so Off Topic


----------



## Pacce (22. Mai 2012)

Ja ich mache noch ein paar Fotos. Muss nur mal Ordentliche machen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spielzeug (23. Mai 2012)

verkaufe mein Zuza Frame. 
bei Interesse einfach ne PN schicken. 

grüsse


----------



## Obstbrot (28. Mai 2012)

grüß euch morewood gemeinde 

bin auf der suche nach einem neuen rad, meins hat einfach zu wenig reserven für meine fahrweise. Bin bei dem 2012er Izimu hängen geblieben. Von der Ausstattung her passt mir das auch. Hab aber noch ein paar fragen:
Sind Brüche im Hinterbau ein großes Problem des rads? Kamm das schon öfters vor?
Wie siehts mit Morewood und der Garantie auf die Rahmen aus? Kommt man über Händler usw. in Deutschland an neue Hinterbauten als Beispiel? 

Würd mich über ein paar produktive Antworten freuen 

Gruß

obstbrot


----------



## manbearpig (28. Mai 2012)

Hab mir die Frage auch gestellt, bevor ich zu Morewood gekommen bin. Nach einem längeren Ausflug im Netz bin ich auf ein Foto gestoßen, auf dem ein defektes Morewood zu sehen war. Das hat der Besitzer allerdings gegen einen Baum gefahren und ich denke, bei den Kräften hätten andere Räder mindestens genauso, wenn nicht noch schlimmer ausgesehen. Ach und es gibt ein Filthy Trails Video, bei dem an einem Shova LT die Dämpferaufnahme bricht. Hier aber das gleiche, der Fahrer ist mit dem Hinterrad frontal gegen eine Doublelandung gesprungen. Für die 12er Rahmen kann ich aber nicht sprechen, die alten Modelle sind noch aus richtig dickwandigem Alu.

Gruß TImo


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Mai 2012)

Beim Anblick eines gebrochenen Morewood der alten Schule (Baukran-Optik an der Schwinge) würde ich ähnlich ungläubig drain schauen, wie Cash, als er Tango fragt: "*Diesen Kiefer* hast du gebrochen?" -->


----------



## manbearpig (28. Mai 2012)

Nur für dich Nicht genau das was ich meinte aber auch ein Morewood der alten Schule. Wenn man sich anstrengt bekommt man alles klein.
Ein bisschen müsst ihr runterscrollen:
http://www.team-tc.de/news/?action=show&id=26


----------



## Kontragonist (28. Mai 2012)

Da bin ich aber platterdings platt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manbearpig (29. Mai 2012)

Schön, da wird man für die Suche wenigstens belohnt 
Will nur noch eben klarstellen, dass ich hier keineswegs die Marke Morewood in ein schlechtes Licht rücken möchte! Bin selbst glücklicher Besitzer von zwei südafrikanischen Schmuckstücken. Wollte nur erwähnen, dass es keine unzerstörbaren Rahmen gibt. Viele Hersteller sind nur unglaublich geschickt darin, Bilder von defekten Rahmen verschwinden zu lassen. Von mir gibts ne klare Morewood Kaufempfehlung.

@Kontragonist
Hab das andere Bild auch gefunden. Wenn du den Link haben möchtest, einfach kurz anhupen


----------



## Kontragonist (29. Mai 2012)

Hup! Jetzt bin ich sensationsgeil â zeig her, das Massaker


----------



## -hr- (29. Mai 2012)

Meins war auch schon mal tot, Steuerrohr oval verbogen (nach Frontaleinschlag gegen liegenden Baum). Habs als Schrott gekauft und mit Geduld und Liebe wiederbeleben lassen. 

Und es fährt und fliegt immernoch...


----------



## detlefracing (1. Juni 2012)

juhu endlich wieder Morewood
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/s2/08/s2083x4lk79c/large_20120601_145444.jpghttp://


----------



## SN_Thorben (1. Juni 2012)

Sehr schönes Zama! 

Viel Spaß damit am Wochenende!


----------



## detlefracing (1. Juni 2012)

danke! (auch wenn es vll noch gar nicht zum Einsatz kommt)


----------



## Pacce (1. Juni 2012)

@ detlef

Schönes Morewood. Du kommst auch aus Paderborn? Ich nämlich auch und das lustige daran ist das ich auch Morewood fahre. Ich hoffe du hast genauso viel spaß an deinem Morewood wie ich an meinem.

Ich werde heute -wenn ich es schaffe meine Gabel noch einzubauen- auch mal Bilder von meinem Izimu posten.

Pacce


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

Schaut richtig nach Endurotouren aus ...abgesehen von dem einen Kettenblatt

G.


----------



## detlefracing (1. Juni 2012)

@Pacce: ja ich komme auch aus PB, mach deinen Hobel mal fertig.... 
   vielleicht kann man ja mal ne Runde drehen?

@Jörg: ist ein 34er Kettenblatt und eine ziemlich große Kassette, die 
          Übersetzung ist schon sehr kurz. Also hochtreten damit ist für           mich in Ordnung, Luftdämpfer kommt auch noch die Tage.
          Sollte dann bei ca. 14kg liegen und das bei 180mm


----------



## Pacce (1. Juni 2012)

@ Detlef

Ja ich werde die 888 heut erstmal einbauen um zu schauen wie das Rad denn so läuft. Muss noch bissl was an der Gabel machen. Neues Öl,Dichtungen und Buchsen wechseln. Zudem muss an dem Rad auch noch ein bissl gefeilt werden. Läuft aber alles so ansonsten.

Ja wegen mal ein paar Runden drehen werde ich dir noch ne PN schicken.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juni 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> @Jörg: ist ein 34er Kettenblatt und eine ziemlich große Kassette, die
> Übersetzung ist schon sehr kurz. Also hochtreten damit ist für           mich in Ordnung, Luftdämpfer kommt auch noch die Tage.
> Sollte dann bei ca. 14kg liegen und das bei 180mm



Das ist die richtige Einstellung 1zu1 reicht (fast) überall hin

G:


----------



## Pacce (1. Juni 2012)

So hier ist mein Morewood nach dem schnellen Umbau auf die 888.
So jetzt noch ne kurze Frage ich fahre die Gustav M und brauche jetzt den passenden Adapter für die Zocchi. Blicke aber doch nicht ganz durch bei der Anzahl von Adaptern bei Magura. Könntet ihr mir helfen?





Gruß


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (4. Juni 2012)

Servus,

ich habe meinem Kalula nun mal ein bisschen mehr Federweg gegönnt 





Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2012)

Schönes Gerät


----------



## toranoxx (4. Juni 2012)

Passt ja scheinbar perfekt Gib doch mal Info wie sich das im Vergleich zu 180er BOS fährt.


----------



## peter1968 (7. Juni 2012)

so, grad fertig geworden  ....

anfangs, der Rahmen nach dem Sandstrahlen...dann Rissprüfung...


----------



## peter1968 (7. Juni 2012)

...und noch ein paar Bilder...


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (7. Juni 2012)

Danke



Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät





toranoxx schrieb:


> Passt ja scheinbar perfekt Gib doch mal Info wie sich das im Vergleich zu 180er BOS fährt.



Den Fahrbericht kann ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenende nachliefern


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. Juni 2012)

Hier war ich ja noch nicht.
Im Moment bisschen..naja, geflickt, nach nem rel. üblem Crash am Geißkopf..(anderes VR, Scheiben, KB, Kurbel, KeFü passen nicht mehr so ganz)







Was ganz anderes: Als ich an besagtem Tag bei HR-Ausbau die Steckachse aufmachen wollt, hatte ich auf einmal zwei Teile in der Hand - Am Anfang des Gewindes einfach gerissen, ohne Anwendung brutaler Gewalt..Ist euch sowas schonmal? Kann man da vllt. auch ma an Morewood..oder SN herantreten?

Grüße,
Michl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich würde mal Kontakt zu SN aufnehmen, die sind immer sehr nett und kulant  Ob das natürlich bei ner gebrochenen Steckachse hilft weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. Juni 2012)

Jupp, ich hab mal gemailt...


----------



## peter1968 (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ist OT, aber wie bekommt ihr die großen Bilder hier rein ?? 

 DANKE !!!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2012)

Für Bilder die bereits im Fotoalbum sind: Mit rechts auf ein Bild klicken, Bild kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Alex233 (15. Juni 2012)




----------



## peter1968 (16. Juni 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (16. Juni 2012)

@Peter: Ich seh nur ein Fragezeichen â¦

Wenn du dir ein Bild im Album ansiehst ist da rechts unter dem Foto eine Box "Foto-Infos" â dort auf den Button "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML" klicken, den BBCode hinter der gewÃ¼nschten GrÃ¶Ãe kopieren und in deinen Beitrag einfÃ¼gen, fertig


----------



## apocalypse-dude (23. Juni 2012)

Endlich was für's Auto ;-)






Bei Interesse PM an mich...


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juni 2012)

So nen großen Schriftzug hab ich auch am Auto


----------



## SN_Thorben (25. Juni 2012)

Am Wochenende am Rande der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs gewesen:


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. Juni 2012)

Schick schick


----------



## apocalypse-dude (25. Juni 2012)

Beide Bikes sehen in LIVE noch viel besser aus


----------



## peter1968 (27. Juni 2012)

1


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Juni 2012)

Ne, da fehlt noch ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 danach 

Wenn du hier einen Post eintippst, sind oben Icons abgebildet. Drück hier drauf:






Und gib in das Eingabefeld die URL des Bildes ein (also das, was du oben gepostet hast).


----------



## python69 (1. Juli 2012)

Hy,

da ich mich nun doch entschieden habe das Bike noch weiter fahren habe ich es heute wegen dem schlechten Wetter mal gründlich geputzt.

Hier mal noch ein Bild meines Kalulas.


----------



## fone (2. Juli 2012)

der sattel gefällt...
aber decals würden vielleicht was rausreissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolass (3. Juli 2012)

Hi, ich bin mir ein 2011er Izimu am aufbauen und war etwas erstaunt darüber, dass eine Dämpferaufnahme 25,4mm und die andere 24,85mm breit ist.
Ist das normal ein normales Maß bei Morewood oder einfach ein kleiner Fertigungsfehler? Greetz


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Juli 2012)

@Nicolass:

schreib deine Frage doch bitte in den richtigen Thread, da bekommst du sicherlich eher eine Antwort als in der Gallerie

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485883


----------



## SN_Thorben (4. Juli 2012)

Soeben pünktlich zum Freeride Festival in Saalbach fertig geworden: 






Custom - Morewood Makulu mit BOS Void und Idylle Rare Air: 16,1kg (ohne Pedale)


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juli 2012)

Richtig geiles Teil und Gewicht ist absolut top


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Juli 2012)

angeber  bin neidisch, sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MukkiMan (5. Juli 2012)

will haben!


----------



## ebroglio (5. Juli 2012)

Felgen hätten schwarz sein sollen.. ansonsten verdammt gut.


----------



## HvomM (6. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Baby  (Frage: Weiße Pedale? Oder die schwarzen lassen?)


----------



## ebroglio (7. Juli 2012)

Schwarz...und eher noch die Griffe schwarz oder irgendwas vorne. Da erblindet man ja sonst...hahahah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. Juli 2012)

mal der aktuelle stand...


----------



## goin (7. August 2012)

auch von mir mal ein aktuelles bild...





ingo


----------



## ericfuhrmann (17. August 2012)

Mein erstes Morewood, 19 Monate Wartezeit, gerade eben fertig geworden und eingefahren.
Ich bin begeistert...


----------



## -hr- (24. August 2012)

kleines Update mit Sixpack Mayham Laufradsatz


----------



## balalu (1. September 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild meines Kalulas, gerade frisch aufgebaut.

Aber sagt mal, wie ist das mit der Unteren Dämpferschraube, habe nach einer kurzen Proberollrunde schon Spiel an der Stelle, weil sich das Gewinde in die Alubuchse frisst!
Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

Danke


----------



## AlpenSuchtii (1. September 2012)

gefällt sehr das kalula müssen in meinen augen nur noch die roten elox teile raw gemacht werden dann wäre es optisch perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (1. September 2012)

und mit HS


----------



## balalu (1. September 2012)

Jap MIT HS! 
Habe viele Teile vom alten Bike übernommen, auch die HS. Ich warte meine selber und bin auch echt zufrieden damit.  Okay, Kritiker mögen das Gewicht ansprechen, aber in Relation zu meinem Körpergewicht machen die 400g das Kraut nicht Fett!
Und ich finde, dass die HS den Einsatzbereich der meisten Bikes, und den des Kalulas im besonderen, stark erweitern.

Rote Teile in Raw kommen nach und nach. =)


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. September 2012)

genau so sehe ich die Vorteile der HS auch, deshalb habe ich sie auch an meinem Izimu 
an Bikes wie diesen erweitern sie deren Einsatzbereich enorm !!
ich warte meine auch selber, denn sie ist echt pflegeleicht !!


----------



## balalu (5. September 2012)

Ein bisschen mit Memory Carbon gespielt. 

Ist noch nicht ganz Fertig, aber ich denke man kann erkennen, was es werden soll! 






Meinungen?


----------



## Kontragonist (5. September 2012)

balalu schrieb:


> Meinungen?



Ja: braucht man so was? Wenn ja, dann würde ich was transparentes empfehlen  weiß ist schön


----------



## balalu (5. September 2012)

Ich mag mir halt keine Dellen in den Rahmen fahren. 

Bei uns gibt es eine Strecke durch ein Bachbett in dem lauter loses Geröll liegt, alle Brocken so mit etwa 1-4 Kg. Leider springen die beim Überfahren immer ans Unterrohr!
Daher dieses "Gebilde". Ich weis, ich stehe auch auf weiß! =)


----------



## Kontragonist (5. September 2012)

Meinst du, eine Folie hilft gegen Dellen? KÃ¶nnte mir denken, dass man bei solchen Geschossen schon wieder was dickeres braucht â sorry, wenn ich mir jetzt selbst widerspreche


----------



## balalu (5. September 2012)

Memory Carbon ist wie normales Carbon nur, dass man das mit einer Heißluftpistole oder dem Backofen erwärmt und dann formen kann. 

Das Material ist bei mir 1.0mm Dick! Ich denke das reicht! =)


----------



## Kontragonist (5. September 2012)

OK, einverstanden â aber was weiÃes oder transparentes wÃ¤re trotzdem schÃ¶ner


----------



## balalu (5. September 2012)

Stimmt 

Habe aber nichts passendes gefunden und in real schaut es - zumindest für meine Augen - recht gut aus 

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (11. September 2012)

Sieht aus wie diese Lederhauben für die Motorhaube, die die ganzen Golf und 3er BMW Spackos druff machen.... Ein Morewood hält normalerweise Beulen ohne weiteres aus und das sind nun mal Gebrauchsgegenstände in meinen Augen. Schick aussehen sollen sie ja, aber man darf nie vergessen wofür die Dinger eingesetzt werden... aber wenn es gefällt, warum nicht?


----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2012)

Kratzer und Lackplatzer gehören bei einigen Spielarten des MTB sicher dazu, aber Dellen und Beulen will ich nicht im Rahmen haben. Wenn man die vermeiden kann 



Ibna schrieb:


> warum nicht?





Wobei du mit dem Vergleich der Motorhaubenverhüterlies nen gemeinen Treffer landest


----------



## balalu (12. September 2012)

_<Vorsicht>_  Gut dass ihr meinen Golf 3 nicht kennt!!!! _</nicht_ernst_nehmen>_ 

Ich sehe das auch wie Kontragonist. Kratzer und Lackschürfungen gehören sicher zum Sport, das kenne ich und habe auch kein Problem mit, jedoch finde ich Dellen und Beulen haben an meinem Rahmen nichts verloren. Besonders wenn man den Rahmen vllt irgendwann mal wieder verkaufen will! 

Ich sehe das mit der Optik auch nicht so problematisch! 

*Form follows function!*


Ride on! =)


----------



## Ibna (18. September 2012)

Kann mir mal einer von euch die Daten eines 2012 Izimus geben? und ich will jetzt keinen Link mit den Geodaten.
Mit gehts darum zu wissen, wie tief das Tretlager ist, wenn man den LW auf flach stellt. Im idealfall den Lenkwinkel direkt dazu noch. weil die ursprünglichen 37cm Höhe sind ein wenig lächerlich.... habt ihr mal geguckt wie viel platz noch zum Sitzrohr ist, wenn der Dämpfer komplett einfedert?
Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, offset Buchsen einzubauen ohne dass der Reifen dann schleift?
Weiß außerdem einer wie die Anlenkung ist? Ähnlich degressiv wie beim 2008er oder Liniar bis Progressiv?

Besten Dänk schon mal für die Auskünfte

Cheers
Hoshi


----------



## detlefracing (18. September 2012)

servus,

das "neue" izimu hat in der flachsten stellung 64,5grad lw und knapp 36cm tretlagerhöhe, ein Kumpel hat es mit einem 230er Dämpfer gefahren, hat dann wirklich eine geniale Geometrie aber je nach Reifen wird es eng zum Sitzrohr.
Mit offset Buchsen dürfte es eigentlich keine Probleme geben...
Anlenkung ist mMn immer noch etwas degressiv

Gruß aus Pb


----------



## Ibna (18. September 2012)

Das klingt schon mal gut, aber woher hatte er den 230er Dämpfer? mit den Offsetbuchsen simuliert man ja auch quasi die -1cm Länge. Also genau den effekt den ich gern hätte... damit müsste der LW fast 1° falcher werden 

brauche was längeres als das S Ding jetzt... mit einem -2° Steuersatz sollte der Radstand inkl Offsetbuchsen 2cm länger werden


----------



## Freerider1504 (19. September 2012)

Mal wieder ein Bild von meinem Freeride/4x/Dirt - Universalrad

Morewood Ndiza HT


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. September 2012)

Mein Makulu nach Bikeparkwochende


----------



## Ibna (21. September 2012)

sag mal wie groß bist du bitte? in der Sattelposition komme ich nicht mal an die Pedale wenn die nach oeben stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (21. September 2012)

Ich bin 1,89m 

Als ich anfing DH zu fahren, hatte ich meine Sattelstütze vollständig abgesenkt. Irgendwann fande ich die jetzige Position optimal, besonders wenn´s schnell wird.


----------



## detlefracing (22. September 2012)

Meins mit 230er Revox, bin mal gespannt wie es läuft morgen testen Tretlager knapp unter 35cm  14,95kg auf dem Bild


----------



## Ibna (23. September 2012)

Auf geht's der feine Herr 

Hoffe meins ist bis ende der Woche fertig, aber muss ja noch auf ein paar Teile warten 

Viel spaß, Schaut gut aus... und wenn mein Gewicht bei ca 16kg wäre, wär ich schon übergrlücklich


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. September 2012)

und was soll der 230 Revox jetzt bringen 
weniger Federweg hinten


----------



## detlefracing (23. September 2012)

um vorrübergehend eine gute Geometrie zu haben, Offset-Buchsen usw. kommt noch
Das bisschen Federweg merkste nicht...das viel tiefere Tretlager schon


----------



## Ibna (23. September 2012)

Naja 200 statt 210mm FW reichen doch dicke mit nem 230er Dämpfer.... BB 3-5mm tiefer macht mehr als 10mm Federwegs wieder wett!

Geo FTW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrad (24. September 2012)

Morewood in Action!


----------



## detlefracing (24. September 2012)

nicht ganz der richtige Thread, aber trotzdem


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. September 2012)

Schickes Bild auf jeden Fall


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. September 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> Naja 200 statt 210mm FW reichen doch dicke mit nem 230er Dämpfer.... BB 3-5mm tiefer macht mehr als 10mm Federwegs wieder wett!
> 
> Geo FTW



tja da bist Du dann wohl auf dem Holzweg mit den 210mm FW 

Morewood Izimu 200mm travel

http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-izimu-2012-2.html

Morewood Zama 180mm travel, white

http://www.jehlebikes.de/morewood-zama-2012.html

und das Zama hat einen 222ger Daempfer drin....was denkst Du dann wo Du mit Deinem 230ger liegst


----------



## detlefracing (24. September 2012)

im Mittelfeld


----------



## Ibna (24. September 2012)

Kommt ganz auf das übersetzungsverhältnis an. es gibt auch rahmen mit nem 222 dämpfer die 230mm federweg haben. Dein Argument muss also nicht zwangsläufig stimmen....und selbst wenn ich weiß nicht wie viel HUB der 230er Dämpfer hat und genau darauf kommt es nämlich an.... ELKA hat einen 222 Dämpfer mit 76mm Hub gebaut... POW also gleicher FW aber geilere GEO... nicht gleich gegenstänkern sondern überlegen!


----------



## ericfuhrmann (26. September 2012)

Mal wieder zwei Bilder von meinem Jabula


----------



## LB Jörg (26. September 2012)

Puhhh, das zweite Bild zeigt dann doch die Realität....geiles Rad

G.


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. September 2012)

Richtig geiles Teil


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. September 2012)

Das rot finde ich ein bisschen zu viel des Guten aber sonst ein sehr feiner Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (30. September 2012)

Das Ding ist schon geil aber kein Morewood mehr... zu viele Gelenke  etwas viel rot für mein Geschmack aber sonst nett


----------



## CorollaG6 (30. September 2012)

Hey ho, 

also ich hab auch ein neues Radl. Hab jetzt von Glory auf Ghost gewechselt und jetzt hab ich das Makulu. 
Fährt sich einfach genial. Aber alles noch in Serienzustand! 

Brauche glaub ich noch eine neue Feder für den Dämpfer. Das Pfeifen ist reichlich ungewohnt ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

@CorollaG6

Schönes Makulu 

Das Pfeifen wird aber immernoch vorhanden sein, auch wenn du ne härtere Feder einbaust. Das Pfeifen kommt von der Zugstufe.


----------



## CorollaG6 (30. September 2012)

Ja, das ist klar. Die beiden Sätze standen in keinem Zusammenhang. Ein Absatz hätte Abhilfe geschaffen


----------



## CorollaG6 (30. September 2012)

Was fahrt ihr denn für eine Feder? Ich bin fahrfertig ca. 87-88 Kg leicht 
Habe jetzt eine 225er Feder, kommt mir jedoch ein klein wenig zu weich vor.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

Müsste eigentlich genau passen. Das Makulu wird generell mit circa 40% Sag gefahren.


----------



## CorollaG6 (30. September 2012)

Also sehr ungenau mit dem Zollstock den Dämpferhub gemessen, bin ich jetzt bei ca. 45%? 

Dachte die 225er Feder geht bis 85 Kg?

Denke, dass ich mit einer 250er dann irgendwo bei 35-40% rauskommen dürfte?


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

Ich würde die Feder nur tauschen, wenn der Dämpfer durschlägt. Schon mal passiert?


----------



## CorollaG6 (30. September 2012)

Nicht spürbar. War aber am we auch nur auf dem Homespot unterwegs. Bumper ist aber ganz unten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. September 2012)

Ich würde es trotzdem erstmal so fahren und nur bei Bedarf wechseln.


----------



## Maddes_W (3. Oktober 2012)

Kann mir wer sagen welche Buchsen im aktuellen Izimu stecken? Bekomme eins zum Übergang und mit ohne offset werde ich damit niemals glücklich 

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Ibna (3. Oktober 2012)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Kann mir wer sagen welche Buchsen im aktuellen Izimu stecken? Bekomme eins zum Übergang und mit ohne offset werde ich damit niemals glücklich
> 
> Gruß
> Matze



25mm Vorne und Hinten.... hab auch Offsetbuchsen drin aber die Geo sieht nach wie vor nicht 100%ig überzeugend aus.... habs bis zum We hoffentlich komplett aufgebaut und dann mal nen direkten Vergleich mit meinem 08er... Leider hab ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mir seine KeFü leiht


----------



## Ibna (3. Oktober 2012)

So hab nun mal die LRäder eingebaut mit aufgepumpten Reifen, die B (Flache Einstellung), -2° Steuersatz und -1° offset Buchsen liegt das Tretlager bei schlappen *365mm*.
Lenkwinkel liegt laut Apple MesswinkelApp bei *62*°

Ich hoffe das es besser fährt als befürchtet.
Mein 2008er Izimu hingegen hatte in der vorderen Dämpfereinstellung eine Tretlagerhöhe von *355mm *ohne SchnickSchnack.
Gleiche App hat behauptet dass das 08er mit einem -2° Steuersatz einen* 62,5°* LW hatte...

Wird sich am Wochenende zeigen, ob man die 10mm merken tut, oder ob es einfach nur ein Problem mit meinem Ego ist...


----------



## Maddes_W (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Karre ist schon arg stelzig...
Das wird für mich sicher auch ein Kulturschock vom k9 aus kommend.

Welche Buchsen hast du genommen? Von Burgtec gibts glaub ich keine 25mm.


----------



## Ibna (3. Oktober 2012)

Jo das könnte eine kleine Umstellung werden 

http://offsetbushings.com/ Schreibst beim bezahlen einfach die größe... 2x 25mmx 8mm Bolts und dann... kosten 20 Pfund.... echt easy alles


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddes_W (4. Oktober 2012)

Haha, die Welt ist so klein, dich habe ich in Wibe vor ein paar Wochen noch angesprochen ob du nicht auch aus Hamburg warst (hatte einen Hamburger im Schlepptau) weil wir uns da vorher schonmal getroffen hatten und mir deine Karre im Kopf geblieben ist.

Falls ich mich doch irre vergiss was ich geschrieben habe 

Habe die Buchsen da grade schon bestellt, danke für den Link


----------



## Ibna (4. Oktober 2012)

Jo bin der Hamburger 

Hab gestern die Gabel weiter reingeschoben... 205mm bis zur ersten Klemmung. damit wäre das Tretlager auf *360mm *und der LW auf *62,5*°.
5mm Höher als beim 2008er Izimu 

Das geht noch klar, bin mal gespannt wie sich die Möhre fahren lässt... Wollte am Wochenende mal nach Schulenberg, der einzig wahre DH hier im Norden


----------



## Maddes_W (4. Oktober 2012)

Dorado baut fast 20mm höher als Boxxer, das wird auch noch ein Kampf mit dem Gewissen...


----------



## Ibna (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin auch gespannt... Bin auch von der Optik positiv überrascht... stehe auf die Panzeroptik oder alten Modelle (07/08).
So halb aufgebaut sieht das Izimu aber schon ganz geil aus und bin total aufgeregt wenn ich es mir komplett vorstelle


----------



## stephan- (4. Oktober 2012)

Wann willste nach Schube? Ich werd Sonntag sicherlich da sein.


Na Maddes, hat wohl alles nicht so ganz geklappt?


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Oktober 2012)

Bildbearbeitungsversuch


----------



## Ibna (5. Oktober 2012)

so hab die Möhre mal aufgebaut... 16,2kg mit Panzerteilen... 15,5kg sind das Ziel 
Bild Folgt die Tage


----------



## blutbuche (5. Oktober 2012)

..das weisse jabula ..


----------



## moari (7. Oktober 2012)

Biete meinen Rahmen zum Verkauf. 

Izimu 2011, Größe M, guter Pflegezustand, immer abgeklebt, mit Steuersatz, Lager ebenfalls neu.

600.-


----------



## Ibna (9. Oktober 2012)

Mein 2012er Izimu... 16,2kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apocalypse-dude (9. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Ding Ibna...


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Oktober 2012)

Geiles Gerät


----------



## Maddes_W (10. Oktober 2012)

Sagtest du nicht was von offset und -2°?!
Das sieht irre steil aus!


----------



## Ibna (10. Oktober 2012)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Sagtest du nicht was von offset und -2°?!
> Das sieht irre steil aus!



Jo siehts aber du musst beachten, dass die Räder nicht auf gleicher Höhe sind auf dem Bild. Steil siehts dennoch aus, auch wenn das Bike in der Waagerechten ist. Das liegt aber am Hauptrahmen. (Beim 2008er sah es auch megasteil aus, fühlte sich aber an wie 63° Bikes).

Keine Angst


----------



## tschud (11. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leute,

Ich suche für die nächste Saison ein neues renntaugliches DH-Bike und bin dabei auf das Izimu
gestoßen, weil es leicht, gut zu warten mit einem Gelenk, und halbwegs bezahlbar ist.
Was mich aber ins grübeln bringt, ist die nicht ganz "zeitgemäße" Geomtrie (Tretlagerhöhe und etwas
steiler Lenkwinkel).
Da ich 1,93 bin, würde ich ganz klar zu einem l-Rahmen tendieren.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Wie würdet ihr die Geometrie beschreiben?

Viele Grüße

Julian


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Oktober 2012)

Das Izumi ist auf jeden Fall ein Top Rad. Wegen der Geometrie musst du mal etwas weiter oben lesen, User Ibna hat die Geo zum Beispiel durch Off Set Buchsen angepasst. Am sinnvollsten wäre natürlich, dass du mal auf einem Izumi in L probesitzt.


----------



## moari (12. Oktober 2012)

Izimu ist wirklich ein super Bike um mal einen günstigen Einstieg zu finden, vorallem derzeit sind die Rahmen spotbillig.

Lenkwinkelverstellung ist allerdings pflicht, ich rate zu Offset Bushings weil man so das Tretlager gleich tiefer bekommt. Und der Rahmen verlangt nach einem guten Dämpfer aber sonst ein top Bike.


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Oktober 2012)

also ich habe den Kauf meines Izimus im letzten Jahr nicht bereut...es macht immer wieder Spass damit bergab zu heizen und selbst bergauf funzt es noch ertraeglich 
mit den Offset Buchsen bin ich aber auch am ueberlgen ob ich das Mal probiere


----------



## Ibna (12. Oktober 2012)

Also ich kann mich den Leuten nur anschließen. Bin dem izimu verfallen... Habe mit dem Ndiza angefangen, danach kam das Izimu, dann das Shova und nun das aktuelle Izimu.
Konnte es bis heute leider nach wie vor nicht richtig testen, aber das 2008er Modell ging extrem Steil. Nach 5 Jahren harten Einsatzes musste ich nun endlich mal die Lager vom Hinterbau tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tschud (12. Oktober 2012)

Das klingt ja alles soweit gut.
Offsetbuchsen dürfte nicht das Problem sein, kommt man ja gut rann.
Was bedeutet ein guter Dämpfer? Sind in dem Rad Luftdämpfer gut zu gebrauchen? (Vivid air/manitou evolver)?
Das Rad würde ich gerne relativ leicht aufbauen, der Rahmen läd ja richtig dazu ein, was leichtes auf die Beine zu stellen.

Julian


----------



## moari (13. Oktober 2012)

Prinzipiell schadet ein Luftdämpfer dem Rahmen nicht, soweit ich mich erinner ist die Kennlinie sogar leicht degressiv, also ist ein progressiver Dämpfer nicht die schlechteste Wahl.

Allerdings wird das Ansprechverhalten sehr sehr mies sein. Ein Stahlfederdämpfer mit einer guten Highspeed Druckstufe ist das was der Rahmen meiner Meinung nach braucht. z.B. einen S-toy. Da kannst du auch mal den Detlef fragen der glaub ich fährt einen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (13. Oktober 2012)

also ich hatte auf einen RC4 gewechselt und bin bestens zufrieden 
aber der Evolver in meinem ERT funzt echt auch super...Ansprechverhalten traumhaft als waere er ein StahlfederDaempfer

hatte mit dem Gedanken gespielt den gleichen fuer's Izimu zu kaufen...aber war mir dann doch zu teuer...nur so zum testen


----------



## Ibna (14. Oktober 2012)

Vivid Air funzt mega gut im Izimu. Bin ich mal eine Zeit lang gefahren aber aus ästhetischen Gründen kam wieder ein Vivid mit Titanfeder rein. Gewicht spielt bei mir nich so eine große Rolle. Abgesehen vom DHX 5 wäre es alles eine Wohltat. RC4, Stoy, CCB, Vivid... egal 

Ab geht der Peter!


----------



## knarf123 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab mir jetzt auch ein Izimu mit Vivid Air aufgebaut, fühlt sich nach den ersten Abfahrten schonmal sehr gut an!
Fotos kommen demnächst mal!


----------



## Ibna (16. Oktober 2012)

So morgen gehts endlich mal in einen Bikepark mit dem neuen Izimu... bin auf die erste Fahrt gespannt. Hoffe es läuft gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ibna schrieb:


> So morgen gehts endlich mal in einen Bikepark mit dem neuen Izimu... bin auf die erste Fahrt gespannt. Hoffe es läuft gut


 
Dann viel Spaß 

Wo geht´s denn hin?


----------



## Ibna (16. Oktober 2012)

Nach Winterberg erst mal... am WE gehts dann nach Schulenberg um das Ding mal auf DH tauglichkeit zu testen


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Oktober 2012)

Lass krachen


----------



## Danny.B (17. Oktober 2012)

-



Hi, wollte meine Zwei auch mal hier sehen...


----------



## Maddes_W (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme mit Stock Setup B KEINEN METER mit dem Ding zurecht 

********...

Will einer einen 2012er L Rahmen kaufen inkl Steuersatz? Einmal in Willingen gefahren.

Gruß
Matze


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Oktober 2012)

Maddes_W schrieb:


> Ich komme mit Stock Setup B KEINEN METER mit dem Ding zurecht
> 
> ********...
> 
> ...


 
Rahmen mit Dämpfer? Preisvorstellung?


----------



## detlefracing (18. Oktober 2012)

woran liegt es? vorher einen schluckenden staubsauger gefahren?


----------



## Maddes_W (18. Oktober 2012)

Nee, gar nicht. Strafes K9.
Mir ist das Izimu DEUTLICH zu steil und BB zu hoch bei zu tiefer Front.
Wenn ich mit höherer Front gegensteuer wirds total wackelig.

Außerdem hab ich mir was weh getan...mach da jetzt keine Experimente mehr und versenk noch Geld für Winkelsteuersatz und Buchsen wenn ich eh nicht fahren kann im Moment 
Hoffentlich ist danach der Baukran wieder fertig


----------



## stephan- (18. Oktober 2012)

Das K9 ist eh mächtiger. Duck und weg.


----------



## detlefracing (18. Oktober 2012)

du meinst hässlicher
 @maddes  kann ich verstehen, original gefällt es mir auch nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (19. Oktober 2012)

Original ist die Geo echt ein Baumarktrad.
Also mir gefällts bis jetzt, aber wenn man überlegt, dass ich 3° weniger hab insgesamt ist es schon fragwürdig für jmd der ein Tuningnazi ist.

Ich bin es bis jetzt in Wberg und Braunlage gefahren. Fand es sehr angenehm. Wesentlich leiser als das 2008er Modell, 2cm Länger und ruhiger bei der fahrt. 1kg leichter ist es auch, was man angenehm in der Luft merkt (Einbildung?  )

Am Wochenende soll es noch ein mal in Schulenberg misshandelt werden, dann kann ich erst mit Sicherheit sagen, obs es tatsächlich gefällt... bis jetzt macht es Fahrtechnisch einen guten Eindruck

Bin aber auch noch nie ein K9 gefahren, kann es also nicht wirklich vergleichen, vermeide auch mehrgelenkige Räder zu fahren, aus Überzeugung und Angst 

Ist auf jeden Besser als das Glory, 951, Demo vom fahren...


----------



## Ibna (22. Oktober 2012)

So nach 4 Tagen Bikeparktesten kann ich guten Gewissens mal ein kleines Statement zum 12er Izimu abgeben.

Was mich am meisten gestört hat, ist der weiter hinten angebrachte Drehpunkt im Vergleich zum 07/08er Modell. 20mm Dichter am Tretlager, also weiter hinten und tiefer, was den Rahmen hart zum wegsacken bringt, wenn  man z.B. nach Schulenberg den Berg hochstrampeln muss.
Die höhere Übersetzung der Anlenkung sorgt für ein neues Dämpfer Setup, was an und für sich ja nicht schlimm ist, mich aber genervt hat, weil ich keine lust auf sowas hab 
Nervig tatsächlich ist aber, dass ich eine neue Federhärte einbauen muss, damit es wieder einigermaßen passt.

Was ich ziemlich gut fand, war der längere Radstand bzw. das längere Oberrohr. knapp 2cm Länger die Karre (mit gewisser Tuning Hardware). Exakt 1kg leichter als das alte Modell, allerdings diesmal mit Boxxer WC, also ca.700g der Rahmen. Spricht für sich....
Trotz der Länge war es sehr verspielt und ruhig bei schnelleren und ruppigen passagen zugleich. Man kann nach wie vor ballern, Sprich: Fersen tief, Vorderrad entlasten und einfach draufhalten, ohne das gefühl zu haben, dass das Bike schwierigkeiten damit bekommen würde.
Das anfangs angesprochene Tretlager mit einer Höhe von 363mm hat sich nicht negative bemerkbar gemacht. Da durch den Offset Steuersatz der Lenker auch knapp 1cm höher ist, gleicht sich das während der fahrt wieder aus.

Fazit:
Das Wegsacken merkt man nur beim Bergauftrampeln und ist somit erstmal zu vernachlässigen... Härtere Feder und ggf mehr Druckstufe werden noch im Dämpfer eingestellt bzw. verbaut. Danach sollte die Möhre richtig nach Vorne gehen 

Cheers,

Ibna aka. Hoshi


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Oktober 2012)

Bild von heute, mit circa 25cm Neuschnee


----------



## Danny.B (4. November 2012)

Bin am überlegen, den Rahmen "raw" zu machen (entlacken, bürsten und pulvern-klar). Hier die Vorschau. Photoshop macht's möglich.
Meinungen?


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2012)

Freerider1504... wo war das denn ??!!

Danny.B schick


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (4. November 2012)

Sieht gut aus in raw.

Das Bild vom Freerider 1504 stammt bestimmt aus Oberbayern 



Gruß


----------



## Ibna (4. November 2012)

Danny, welche Farbe hat das Zama jetzt? wenn es weiß ist, wäre es eine Möglichkeit, ansonsten bin ich kein Fan von Raw... aber wenn es Dir gefällt, ab dafür


----------



## Funyy (4. November 2012)

ich weis jetzt nicht ob es hier rein gehört, aber kann man in das 2012/2013er izimu 83er innenlager verbauen? oder kann ich die kurbelärme behalten und das 73er kaufen? liebe grüße


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2012)

68-73mm ist verbaut, 
musste fuer meine HS die normale Standardbreite kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Danny.B (4. November 2012)

@Ibna: Ja ist weiß, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu viel weiß...
Bin von den ganzen Intense- und auch Makulu-Rahmen in RAW etwas angefixt. 
So sieht's momentan noch aus:


----------



## Funyy (4. November 2012)

also die descedant kurbel kann ich behalten? einfach neues innenlager und gut ist? man muss nichts verändern?
liebe grüße
julian


----------



## Ibna (4. November 2012)

wenn du links und rechts 5mm spacer zwischen rahmen und lagerschalen packst, ist alles gut, dann geht auch 83mm Tretlager... habsch auch schon überlegt bzw. ausprobiert


----------



## Funyy (4. November 2012)

dann wäre aber denke ich mal die kettenführung zu arg am rahmen oder?


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. November 2012)

@Wolfplayer

Bild ist am Homespot (Oberbayern) entstanden. (28.10.2012)


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2012)

ah dann ist alles klar...dachte es sei von diesem WE 
wie schauts, wenn naechstes WE trocken ist...kleines Treffen im MoreWood Homespot 

PS: diese @ Geschichte ist deaktiviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (4. November 2012)

Nächstes WE bin ich leider nicht da. Fliege am Mittwoch für 1 Woche weg


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nächstes WE bin ich leider nicht da. Fliege am Mittwoch für 1 Woche weg


  welch Opfer Du bringst...1 Woche ohne Morewood 
viel Spass....aber viel Zeit haben wir dann evtl. nicht mehr....bis Weihnachten faellt die Entscheidung 
ueber mein Arbeitsvisum fuer die Staaten durch die  US Behoerden  
warte schon seit 5 Monaten drauf


----------



## Kontragonist (4. November 2012)

Danny.B schrieb:


> @Ibna: Ja ist weiß, für meinen Geschmack aber etwas zu viel weiß...
> Bin von den ganzen Intense- und auch Makulu-Rahmen in RAW etwas angefixt.
> So sieht's momentan noch aus:



Perfekt, Finger weg! Ich glaube mit Rahmen in Raw verliert das ganz den Schwung. Im Augenblick herrscht hier ne schöne Balance in Sachen Style. Mehr wäre zu laut, weniger zu lahm. Ich würde das so lassen


----------



## Wolfplayer (4. November 2012)

genau, 
mein 2011er Izimu hat Felgen, Lenker ect. sogar in weiss und dies ist nun nach 1 Jahr tu matsch fuer mich 
deshalb will ich es umbauen auf blaue Felgen, Pedalen und Lenker aller Zama 
Danny.B lass es so


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (4. November 2012)

@Danny.B


welche Pedalen sind das am Zama?





Gruß


----------



## Danny.B (4. November 2012)

Sind die Spank Spike! Vermitteln ein schön direktes Fahrgefühl, da sie ziemlich flach bauen.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (4. November 2012)

Danke dir.Weiß einer wo man die am billigsten bekommt?


Gruß


----------



## fone (5. November 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> ...bis Weihnachten faellt die Entscheidung
> ueber mein Arbeitsvisum fuer die Staaten durch die  US Behoerden
> warte schon seit 5 Monaten drauf


nice, komplett rüber oder temporär?


----------



## Wolfplayer (5. November 2012)

gueltig waere das Visa dann erstmal fuer 3 Jahre, dann koennte es um weitere 3 Jahre noch verlaengert werden und danach mueste man eine Greencard ueber den Arbeitgeber als Sponsor versuchen 

PS: das Izimu nehme ich natuerlich mit


----------



## Ibna (10. November 2012)

Verkaufe mein 2008er Izimu

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/69471-morewood-izimu-rahmen-inkl-zubehor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2012)

Neuer Aufkleber auf dem Makulu, vielen Dank nochmal an Schneidwerk


----------



## detlefracing (17. November 2012)




----------



## Freerider1504 (17. November 2012)

Ich find´s geil


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. November 2012)

die Woche Urlaub hat Dich aber ganz schoen verdorben


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. November 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> die Woche Urlaub hat Dich aber ganz schoen verdorben



Gerücht


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (18. November 2012)

So,jetzt hab ich auch endlich mein Izimu .Pedalen sind nur zum testen dran.Weiß noch nicht welche ich kaufen soll.Welche Pedalen sind denn empfehlenswert?







gruß


----------



## Stolem (18. November 2012)

Ich liebe die Twenty6 Rallye - gibt aber davon nu nen nachfolger.
Ansonsten gibts von Nukeproof einige mit gutem PL-Verhältnis.

Kommt halt immer drauf an was du ausgeben willst, wie leicht sie sein sollen usw.


----------



## Ibna (18. November 2012)

Spank Spike kann ich empfehlen....


was den Aufkleber angeht da oben... schon ein wenig "peinlich" nicht unbedingt das Wort, das ich meine aber mir fällt das richtige nicht ein, auch wenn das Lied geil ist


----------



## detlefracing (18. November 2012)

die nukeproof plastik pedale scheinen auch zu halten.... günstig, flach und leicht!
sonst mal bei superstarcomponents vorbeigucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (18. November 2012)

detlefracing schrieb:


> die nukeproof plastik pedale scheinen auch zu halten.... günstig, flach und leicht!
> sonst mal bei superstarcomponents vorbeigucken



Fahre die Nukeproof selbst am Freerider, sind absolut top 

Zum Aufkleber, ist ein Insider, werdet ihr nie verstehen


----------



## Wolfplayer (18. November 2012)

Insider fuer die Allgemeinheit  logo


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (20. November 2012)

Die Spank Spike gefallen mir auch gut,aber 100  für Pedalen,ich weiß nicht.Werde mir mal die Nukeproof angucken!

Danke!

gruß


----------



## Ibna (20. November 2012)

Nukeproof hab ich auch, aber tu dir selbst den gefallen und kauf die dann von Superstar, da kosten die mal eben die hälfte....


----------



## MukkiMan (21. November 2012)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85577


----------



## Freerider1504 (21. November 2012)

MukkiMan schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=85577



Schöne Pedale. Hast du die schon mal getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (21. November 2012)

auf den dingern wirst du selbst mir 5/10 sogut wie kein Grip haben... viel zu wenig pins, zu kurz, dafür zu breit und an den falschen stellen um das drehen der füße zu verhindern

aber schick sind sie


----------



## MukkiMan (21. November 2012)

man kann ja auch die pins tauschen ;-) und nein habe sie noch nicht getestet! werden aber in naher zukunft mal bestellt... die anzahl der pins finde ich ausreichend, zur not kann man ja selber noch löcher bohren und gewinde schneiden ;-)


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (25. November 2012)

Moin,


will mir eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner für mein Izimu kaufen.Taugt das Teil hier was,oder ist es nach ein paar mal lösen/anziehen schrott?Vielleicht hat ja jemand diese Sattelklemme,oder kann eine bessere empfehlen.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemme/Sixpack-Cockring-Sattelklemme-31-8mm-2011.html

gruß


----------



## kopfkissen (25. November 2012)

ich hab die an meinem kalula seit nem knappen jahr und funktioniert einwand frei


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

@FREERIDE-AZUBI

Sixpack kannst du auf jeden Fall kaufen


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (25. November 2012)

Alles klar,Danke!Werde die dann bestellen.

Nochmal eine andere Frage:Will mir dann auch direkt die Nukeproof Electron Pedale mitbestellen,bei Bikemailorder.Ist das der Preis für ein paar oder für eine einzelne Pedale?


gruß


----------



## san_andreas (25. November 2012)

Äh, was ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (25. November 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Alles klar,Danke!Werde die dann bestellen.
> 
> Nochmal eine andere Frage:Will mir dann auch direkt die Nukeproof Electron Pedale mitbestellen,bei Bikemailorder.Ist das der Preis für ein paar oder für eine einzelne Pedale?
> 
> ...



Hast du schon mal irgendwo ne Pedale einzeln gesehen? Die werden immer als Paar verkauft.


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2012)

Aber Vorsicht es gibt linke und rechte Pedale...du mußt ein Paar nehmen bei denen es gemischt ist

G.


----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (25. November 2012)

O.K.,Danke!Bei Moppedteilen ist nämlich  meistens alles einzeln und man muß 2 Stück nehmen,um ein paar zu haben.Deswegen dachte ich das es beim Rad genauso wär.


gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (26. November 2012)

FREERIDE-AZUBI schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> will mir eine Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner für mein Izimu kaufen.Taugt das Teil hier was,oder ist es nach ein paar mal lösen/anziehen schrott?Vielleicht hat ja jemand diese Sattelklemme,oder kann eine bessere empfehlen.
> ...



Also ich kann dir von dem Sixpack Cockring nur abraten. War absolut nicht zufrieden! Bei mir hat entweder die Sattelstütze gehalten, dann ging er aber nicht mehr auf, oder andersrum. Da kannst dir dann auch das Gewicht für den Hebel sparen und ne Schraubklemme kaufen. Kauf dir lieber gleich was Vernünftiges, z.B. Tune, Salsa, Hope... Sind zwar teuerer, aber dafür kaufst du nicht 2 mal.


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (26. November 2012)

Mein neuer Hobel:


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

Schönes Makulu in Raw


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2012)

Ist das der von Markus, also Berg-ab  ?
tolles Teil


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2012)

hier mal mein 2. Bike , fährt mein Dad eig immer  
etwas bunt aber die Restekiste ist halt nicht immer farblich angepasst 

morgen noch mit neuer Kefü


----------



## -hr- (27. November 2012)

mir gefällt bunt ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

Echt krass bunt, aber irgendwie lustig


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2012)

bis auf das grün passen ja eig die fraben rot weiß blau, wenn die schwarze e13 kommt, sieht man das grüne Kettenblatt nicht mehr 
dann wirds besser


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. November 2012)

mir gefaellts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (27. November 2012)

ich finde das Blau der Schrift passt nicht gut zum weiss und den rest . . .


----------



## san_andreas (27. November 2012)

Hat jemand die Geometrie vom 2010er Izimu parat ? Das wäre super !


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> ich finde das Blau der Schrift passt nicht gut zum weiss und den rest . . .



Warum? Das blau passt doch gut zur Pedale und zur Sattelklemme.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2012)

Finde ich auch 
aber es ist ja NUR das 2. Bike , das V10 wird da ne kleine Spur besser


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. November 2012)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Finde ich auch
> aber es ist ja NUR das 2. Bike , das V10 wird da ne kleine Spur besser



Das V10 wird mega.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (27. November 2012)

Hoffe ich doch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (28. November 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Schönes Makulu in Raw



Danke!



Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Ist das der von Markus, also Berg-ab  ?
> tolles Teil



Ja genau und danke!


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. November 2012)

Habe das Izimu auch von dort , die Preise für die Rahmen sind wirklich TOP 
schade, dass das Makulu erst später kam. Sonst hätte ich mir das gekauft


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. November 2012)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Habe das Izimu auch von dort , die Preise für die Rahmen sind wirklich TOP
> schade, dass das Makulu erst später kam. Sonst hätte ich mir das gekauft


 
Wirklich schade, das Makulu ist nochmal ne Ecke besser als das Izimu


----------



## Downhillalex02 (28. November 2012)

Kann schon sein ich fahre es zwar kaum aber muss dennoch sagen , das Izimu ist ne coole Kiste . Leicht zu warten , danke eingelenker und dennoch sher variabel dank dem XPI  
bin zufrieden auch so


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. November 2012)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Kann schon sein ich fahre es zwar kaum aber muss dennoch sagen , das Izimu ist ne coole Kiste . Leicht zu warten , danke eingelenker und dennoch sher variabel dank dem XPI
> bin zufrieden auch so


 
Wichtig ist nur, dass du mit der Kiste zufrieden bist


----------



## SN_Christian (28. November 2012)

Hi san_andreas,

hier die Geo-Daten für das 2010er Izimu in S und L bei einer Gabel mit 565mm Axle To Crown:

Toptube 580 / 610mm, Seattube 415 / 415mm, Chainstay 440 / 440mm, Wheelbase 1144 / 1174mm, Headangle 65 / 65°, Seatangle 70,5 / 70,5°, BBheight +30 / +30, Headtube 120 / 120mm, Shock 241x76

Ich hoffe das hilft weiter!

Grüße,
Christian


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2012)

Hallo Christian,

das ging ja fix !

Dankeschön !


----------



## manbearpig (28. November 2012)

Bist du auf der Suche nach einem 10er Izimu? Hätte da einen L Rahmen in weiß mit Dämpfer rumliegen.


----------



## san_andreas (28. November 2012)

Schreib mal ne PM ! Zustand, Dämpfer, Preis, etc. ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. November 2012)

Mein Makulu mit neuem Lenker und Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (29. November 2012)

vorm pimpen auch Mal gscheit putzen


----------



## Downhillalex02 (29. November 2012)

Sehr schick !

das ist doch die Sam Hill edition oder ? also vom Lenker 
wo hasten die her ?


----------



## storchi123 (29. November 2012)

Falls wer so ein rotes Makulu gern hätte ... 
http://www.dh-rangers.com/marktplatz/71853-bikes-morewood-makulu-rahmen.html

Bitte pm ...


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. November 2012)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> vorm pimpen auch Mal gscheit putzen


 
Putzen mache ich erst, wenn ich das Radl im Winter komplett zerlege und überall nen Service mache (Gabelservice, Lager, Naben, Laufräder zentrieren, etc.). Die Kiste ist schon ganz schön durch nach der Saison


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. November 2012)

Downhillalex02 schrieb:


> Sehr schick !
> 
> das ist doch die Sam Hill edition oder ? also vom Lenker
> wo hasten die her ?


 
Keine Ahnung ob´s die Sam Hill Edition ist. Auf der Verpackung stand zumindest Sam Hill approved 

Ist der Renthal Fatbar in 780mm mit 10mm Rise - gekauft bei CRC für 63


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Dezember 2012)

Nochmal mein Makulu mit Color Key gespielt


----------



## pat23 (13. Dezember 2012)

Kwela von meinem Bruder, danke noch mal an hardtail_rider für für das Klasse bike. Mittlerweile von 1x9 auf 2x9 mangels Kondition umgebaut


----------



## Paddinho (21. Dezember 2012)

pat23 schrieb:


> Kwela von meinem Bruder, danke noch mal an hardtail_rider für für das Klasse bike. Mittlerweile von 1x9 auf 2x9 mangels Kondition umgebaut



sehr schönes Bike 
Schraub gerade selbst eins zusammen


----------



## pat23 (21. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Lorbeerren Paddinho, bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FREERIDE-AZUBI (31. Dezember 2012)

Mein Izimu etwas modifiziert!

Shimano ZEE Scheibenbremse

SM-RT 86 Ice-Tech Bremsscheiben 203mm vorne/hinten

Nukeproof Electron Pedale

Sixpack Sattellklemme

Dämpfer wird demnächst auch noch geändert!Wird jetzt aber erstmal so gefahren!






Euch allen einen guten Rutsch!


gruß


----------



## knarf123 (31. Dezember 2012)

Sinnvolle Änderungen! Will bei mir auch die Avid rausschmeißen wenn genügend Bares übrig ist!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (2. Januar 2013)

Hier mein Zama. Momentan im Winter-Setup zum touren.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (2. Januar 2013)

bist du zufrieden mit der zee? ich fahre im moment noch kot...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Januar 2013)

@Makkerfried

Richtig geiler Aufbau, absolut top


----------



## Downhillalex02 (2. Januar 2013)

ja gefällt mir auch sehr , vorallem mit der Gabel ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (2. Januar 2013)

Super Aufbau ....ohne Schnick und Schnack, nur beste Funktion

G.


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. Januar 2013)

ja einfach und robuster Aufbau...was wiegt es denn so  
Zee ist top kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. Januar 2013)

Tjoa, wie schwer mag es sein?  Ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht. Geschätzt so 15kg - 15,3 kg mit den Reifen. Das einzig übergewichtige Teil ist die 435/150mm KindShock auf die aber bei 192cm nicht verzichten kann. Die schweeeerrr, sehr schweeer.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Ja es kaum ein Teil wo sich die 400g Mehrgewicht mehr rentieren
Wie bist du denn mit der Tourentauglichkeit beim neuen Zama zufrieden?...und hattest du Probleme mit dem Umwerfer oder hat der einfach drunter gepaßt und fertig

G.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (3. Januar 2013)

Habe mir das Zama geholt um damit "auch" touren zu können. Aber eher zwischen den Wochenenden mit Bikeparkbesuchen nach Feierabend ne Runde durch den Wald.

Im großen und ganzen kann mandamit gut bis sehr gut touren. Der Sitzrohrwinkel ist natürlich nicht so sehr dafür gedacht, funzt aber. Ging ja früher auch ohne 74er Sitzwinkel.  Habe aber das XPI Set. Da gibts die Einstellung D. Da bekommt man eine gute Bergaufgeometrie. Dann ist das Tretlager allerdings so hoch, das man damit problemlos Flussdurchquerungen vornehmen kann. 

Umwerfer funktioniert problemlos. Ein Top-Swing wird benötigt. Zugführung ist ja dran. Verbaut ist ein alter XT-Umwerfer.


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Januar 2013)

Wenn du bei 192cm keine Probs bekommst, dann bekommt ein 155cm großer Mensch (nicht ich) noch weniger davon mit dem Sitzwinkel.
Ein Freund sucht nämlich was Preisgünstiges das sorglos funktioniert und meine 2 Morhühner sind wohl der Inbegriff von sorglos
Es stand nur bei dem Rahmen immer im Raum ob da ein Umwerfer funktioniert. Deins ist eben das Erste das ich damit sehe
Hmmh...jetzt geht dann wohl doch nochmal das Überlegen an, obs ein Morhuhn wird oder ein farbverschandeltes ICB.

G.


----------



## Ibna (5. Januar 2013)

Zama sieht echt gut aus... meine Rahmen liegen alle in raw auseinander gebaut im Flur...werde demnächst mal ein paar updates posten....
Zama ist ne Überlegung wert


----------



## Wolfplayer (6. Januar 2013)

also ich toure mit meinem 2011er Izimu auch...mit Hammerschmidt, KS 125mm und Ardent FR so etwas ueber 17kg
Rahmen ist ja gleich beim Zama nur halt das XPI im Izimu...ich fahre immer B Einstellung


----------



## Taxoffice! (7. Januar 2013)

Hi,
kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das XPI Kit bekomme. Das ist die einzige Adresse, die ich spontan gefunden habe:
http://www.ceednow.com/morewood-xpi-upgrade-kit.html

Grüße


----------



## detlefracing (7. Januar 2013)

überleg es dir... offset buchsen bringen mehr und sind billiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Januar 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> überleg es dir... Offset buchsen bringen mehr und sind billiger



+1


----------



## Taxoffice! (7. Januar 2013)

Dann gibt es wohl auch kein günstigeren Preis für das XPI Set?!
Bevor ich aber Offset Buchsen kaufe, ersetze ich den Fox Van durch einen besseren Dämpfer, mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm.


----------



## Deleted 25931 (8. Januar 2013)

Überleg Dir was die willst. Eine fixe Einstellung? Oder willst Du wechseln? Für Ersteres Buchsen, für Letzteres XPI.


----------



## Wolfplayer (8. Januar 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> überleg es dir... offset buchsen bringen mehr und sind billiger


was genau bringen sie mehr gegenüber dem XPI


----------



## Bur5t (9. Januar 2013)

Dann schmeiss ich auch mal mein Shreddermobil in den Topf


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Januar 2013)

Schönes Teil


----------



## detlefracing (9. Januar 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> was genau bringen sie mehr gegenüber dem XPI



XPI bringt nur +- 0,5 grad, Buchsen ein bisschen mehr, Tretlager kommt weiter runter. Ist nicht die Welt.... aber sie sind viel günstiger.
Und ganz ehrlich wer dreht denn immer an seinem XPI rum?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. Januar 2013)

<p>Ich mach das. ð</p>
<p>Â </p>
<p>XPI hat nen Verstellbereich von  1 Grad. Durchaus praktisch. </p>
<p>Â </p>
<p>Wird ja langsam zur Glaubensfrage hier. ð</p>


----------



## Wolfplayer (9. Januar 2013)

dann ist beides zusammen ja die eierlegende Wollmilchsau 

XPI hab ich ja bereits im Izimu....dann probiere ich jetzt einfach auch mal solche Buchsen ausb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (10. Januar 2013)

Die passende Offset Buchsenbreite zu finden ist aber auch nicht so einfach oder? Beim Mbuzi hat man hinten ja 52mm und ich habe dafür noch keine Offset Buchsen gesehen- lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, da ich selbst dran interessiert bin!


----------



## Ibna (10. Januar 2013)

Rahmen grundieren LEVEL: Ghetto


----------



## san_andreas (10. Januar 2013)

Mürre schrieb:


> Die passende Offset Buchsenbreite zu finden ist aber auch nicht so einfach oder? Beim Mbuzi hat man hinten ja 52mm und ich habe dafür noch keine Offset Buchsen gesehen- lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren, da ich selbst dran interessiert bin!



Gibt es auf der Burgtec Seite keine ?


----------



## PhatBiker (11. Januar 2013)

Spühdosenlack taugt nicht viel, ist sehr empfindlich. Häts so nicht gemacht bei ein teuren Rahmen.


----------



## Mürre (11. Januar 2013)

@san andreas: die 30er Buchse vorne schon, allerdings hinten mit 52er Breite gibts nix. Habe gestern schon mit Crowny Distribution telefoniert, sie fragen extra nochmal nach zwecks einer Lösung/ Vorschlag


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2013)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Spühdosenlack taugt nicht viel, ist sehr empfindlich. Häts so nicht gemacht bei ein teuren Rahmen.


 
Grundierung aus der Dose finde ich nicht so schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (11. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Grundierung aus der Dose finde ich nicht so schlecht.



Jo ist nur die Grundierung... Lack kommt heute 3 Kompolack (angeblich unzerstörbar) 

offsetbushings.com

Burgtec ist viel zu teuer...


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2013)

Und noch extra ne Schicht Klarlack drauf?


----------



## Taxoffice! (11. Januar 2013)

Mürre schrieb:


> @san andreas: die 30er Buchse vorne schon, allerdings hinten mit 52er Breite gibts nix. Habe gestern schon mit Crowny Distribution telefoniert, sie fragen extra nochmal nach zwecks einer Lösung/ Vorschlag



Du kannst auch einfach kürzere nehmen und die Distanz mit Unterlegscheiben auffüllen.


----------



## Ibna (11. Januar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Und noch extra ne Schicht Klarlack drauf?



Nee der Lack ist hart genug... Klarlack ist nur unnötiges Gewicht


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2013)

Dann lass krachen und poste ein Bild wenn´s fertig ist


----------



## Wolfplayer (11. Januar 2013)

kennt hier einer die Breite der Buchsen vom Izimu spontahn 
sonst muss ich selber mal nachmessen


----------



## detlefracing (12. Januar 2013)

25mm oben und unten


----------



## Wolfplayer (12. Januar 2013)

detlefracing schrieb:


> 25mm oben und unten



danke


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Januar 2013)

Ein erster Such-Versuch brachte keine Ergebisse â¦

Ist hier zufÃ¤llig jemand unterwegs, der sein Izimu (im idealfall von 2009) mit 222/70 mm DÃ¤mpfer fÃ¤hrt? Ich verspreche mir ein Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und niedrigerem Tretlager. Vorne soll eine Totem rein. Top oder Flop?


----------



## Peter-Pan-DH (18. Januar 2013)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ist hier zufällig jemand unterwegs, der sein Izimu (im idealfall von 2009) mit 222/70 mm Dämpfer fährt? Ich verspreche mir ein Rad mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und niedrigerem Tretlager. Vorne soll eine Totem rein. Top oder Flop?



Hatte ich mal. Hat von der geometrie her ganz gut funktioniert. bins mit getravelter fox 40 und MZ roco WC air gefahren. 
am lenkwinkel ändert sich allerdings  nix/net viel, wenn du dann auch ne 180mm gabel einbaust. allerdings kommt  das tretlager etwas tiefer, was gar nicht verkehrt war, da es beim izimu ja doch recht hoch ist. 
hab aber wieder zurückgebaut, da mir die  federwegsreserve ganz gut taugt und ich lieber wieder nen stahlfederdämpfer fahren wollte, da der im izimu einfach sensibler anspricht.

hier mein bike wies mal war. rahmen steht zum verkauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (18. Januar 2013)

Danke, wenn das die Geo nicht verkorkst, könnte das ja interessant sein! Wenn man den Dämpfer aber ein Loch oder sogar beide Löcher weiter vorne festschraubt, müsste das Tretlager ja noch weiter runter und der Lenkwinkel am Ende doch spürbar flacher werden


----------



## Gap______Jumper (25. Januar 2013)

Taxoffice! schrieb:


> Dann gibt es wohl auch kein günstigeren Preis für das XPI Set?!
> Bevor ich aber Offset Buchsen kaufe, ersetze ich den Fox Van durch einen besseren Dämpfer, mit einer Einbaulänge von 216mm.



Schon den 216er Dämpfer probiert? Die Tage gibt es möglicherweise Bilder von meiner Seite!


----------



## knarf123 (27. Januar 2013)

Pedaliert ihr nicht beim fahren, ich hör nur noch tretlager tiefer und noch tiefer irgendwann ist doch mal gut!
Finds gerade gut, dass mein izimu nicht so eine hypermoderne geo hat!


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Januar 2013)

knarf123 schrieb:


> Pedaliert ihr nicht beim fahren, ich hör nur noch tretlager tiefer und noch tiefer irgendwann ist doch mal gut!
> Finds gerade gut, dass mein izimu nicht so eine hypermoderne geo hat!



 Ja, da hast du recht! Ich finde ein Tretlager mit um die 2 cm über der Achse auch angenehm, aber der Lenkwinkel darf gern was flacher werden, und dann muss bei der Methode mit dem kürzeren Dämpfer eben das Tretlager runter


----------



## Gap______Jumper (27. Januar 2013)

Pedalieren schon, aber eher bergauf! Runter muss man den Schwung mitnehmen, was die aktivere Fahrweise mit einem Eingelenker eh mit sich bringt!
Nach meinen Rechnungen kommt das BB auf +10mm beim Zama (216er Dämpfer und 545er Gabel), im Verhältnis zu +30mm in der Serie (222er Dämpfer und 565er Gabel)!


----------



## knarf123 (27. Januar 2013)

Naja 10mm könnt ich auch noch verkraften aber dann eher Angle set anstatt anderen Dämpfer (solange man 1.5 hat).
Ich trete durchaus beim DH fahren und das auch nicht selten!


----------



## Kontragonist (27. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr eher leichten Freeride als brachialen DH, da brauch ich nicht den ganzen seriellen Federweg. Das ganze Projekt darf nicht viel kosten, falls ich es durchziehe. In dem Rahmen ist eine Totem und den kurzen DÃ¤mpfer hab ich schon, stelle mir das etwas harmonischer vor als das derzeitige 180/200 mm VerhÃ¤ltnis â¦


----------



## Gap______Jumper (27. Januar 2013)

knarf123 schrieb:


> Naja 10mm könnt ich auch noch verkraften aber dann eher Angle set anstatt anderen Dämpfer (solange man 1.5 hat).
> Ich trete durchaus beim DH fahren und das auch nicht selten!



..und zumindest beim Zama reduziert sich der Federweg von 180mm "Freeride" auf sinnvolle 162mm "you-can-do-everything"!


----------



## Deleted 25931 (28. Januar 2013)

Warum willst Du den Rahmen kastrieren?

Hol Dir nen Winkelsteuersatz, XPI  oder Buchsen. Oder alles auf einmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (28. Januar 2013)

Den Rahmen kann ich evtl. günstig von meinem Bruder bekommen, ich kastriere also nicht den Rahmen, ich übermotorisiere meine Skills


----------



## knarf123 (28. Januar 2013)

makkerfried schrieb:


> warum willst du den rahmen kastrieren?
> 
> Hol dir nen winkelsteuersatz, xpi  oder buchsen. Oder alles auf einmal.



word


----------



## Gap______Jumper (28. Januar 2013)

Ich will die Winkel aber nicht verändern!
Wenn liegt die Veränderung bei +0,5°, was den Rahmen etwas verspielter macht, kommt einer minimalen Anpassung an den Federweg gleich!

Hatte schonmal einen Nicolai-Custom-Rahmen, der leider von der Geometrie nicht so war, ich ich ihn gezeichnet hatte! Sprich weniger Federweg (nur 145 statt 160mm), zu kurzes OR (knapp 580mm statt 600mm). BB 0mm Überhöhung, was auf Wurzeln und am Gardasee zu niedrig war!
Der Zama hat mit Ausnahme des Federweges ziemlich genau die Geo wie ich sie haben möchte:
OR 615mm
SR 460mm
LW 66°
SW 71,5°
BB +10mm

Da muss ich eigentlich nicht mehr viel zu sagen!


----------



## Ibna (28. Januar 2013)

Shova LT mit -2° Steuersatz und nem 200er statt 222er Dämpfer.
Knappe 140mm statt 197mm Federweg. BB Höhe bei 320mm. Lenkwinkel liegt bei 61-62°. 

Ich nehm das Ding als Enduro und bin damit auch in Portes du Soleil auf den DH Strecken unterwegs gewesen. Man muss halt aufpassen wie man fährt bzw. wo man reintritt, aber das macht das ganze nur noch attraktiver finde ich. Das Shova mit so wenig FW ist bis dato das beste DH Rad das ich gefahren bin. 
Bin das 2008er Izimu mit -2° Headset und zeitweise mit nem 222er Dämpfer gefahren (was meiner Meinung nach recht gut gefunzt hat)
Jeder hat seine Vorlieben für die Räder und solange es die Möglichkeiten gibt, die ein wenig an seinen Fahrstil anzupassen ist doch alles super


----------



## knarf123 (29. Januar 2013)

Sieht aus als obs hinten im sag steht! Naja wie du schon sagst, es muss jeder selbst wissen, in meinen Augen aber einfach Schwachsinn!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es nicht schwachsinnig. Wenn er mit der Geometrie und dem vorhandenen Federweg gut klarkommt, warum nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (29. Januar 2013)

knarf123 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als obs hinten im sag steht! Naja wie du schon sagst, es muss jeder selbst wissen, in meinen Augen aber einfach Schwachsinn!



Ja das haben schon einige gesagt und ich muss zugeben, dass ich anfangs auch dachte, ich hätte übertrieben. Für den Einsatzbereich "Enduro" ist es auch ein wenig overkill.
Bergauf macht die Geo nicht wirklich spaß, bergab dafür aber einer gewissen Geschw. dafür 100x mehl als original 
Hab mir schon Offsetbuchsen eingebaut, um das BB etwas höher zu bekommen, aber dabei wir es dann auch bleibeb.
Hab zwischendurch einen 216er Dämpfer eingebaut und dazu eine Lyrik also mit knapp 20mm mehr FW vo/hi aber das lag mir gar nicht. Finde das BB so tief schon ziemlich geil (Aber wie gesagt, man muss aufpassen wo man wie reintritt  )


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Januar 2013)

Die einen fahren Serienteile und verändern damit die Geo, andere Geoteile und verändern damit die Serie.. Oder so ähnlich!

320 macht ja BB -25mm..!
Solange etwas für wenigstens einen Sinn macht, hat es einen Sinn!


----------



## -hr- (29. Januar 2013)

Mal ne Frage:
Wenn ich einen kürzeren Dämpfer einbaue, schlägt da nicht das Rad an das Sitzrohr beim einfedern? (hatte mal in mein Shova eine einen 200mm Airdämpfer eingebaut, da schliff beim einfedern der Reifen am Sitzrohr. Bin damit nicht gefahren, war nur zur überbrückung im stand bis der 216er da war)


----------



## Gap______Jumper (29. Januar 2013)

Nicht, wenn sich der Hub stärker verringert als die Einbaulänge!
222/70-6/7=216/63 zum Beispiel!
..und nein, das ist kein Divisionszeichen!


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. Februar 2013)

bis auf ein paar Farben sollte sich niemand beschweren können, was die Optik angeht! Technisch ist es für mich schon bestens!


----------



## Ibna (3. Februar 2013)

So far So good 

ist das schon mit kurzem Dämpfer? sieht voll gut aus


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. Februar 2013)

Ja, 216er RT3 (gibt es meines Wissens nach auch nur bis zu der Länge)!
Jetzt noch gesund sein und dann endlich rocken, aber vom Aufsitzen habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Februar 2013)

@Gap______Jumper

Sieht gut aus. Fährt sich bestimmt ganz gut. Mit der Gabel zufrieden? Ist doch eine 2009er oder? Wie siehts bei dir mit Buchsenspiel und Ansprechverhalten aus?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (4. Februar 2013)

Fahren.. leider noch nicht..
Gabel ist mit den drei Mz-Vorgängern (Z1 FR ETA 130mm, Super T Pro ´03, 66RC [die hohe]), welche in meinen Rädern waren, durchaus zu vergleichen! Kein Buchsenspiel und je nach Luftdruck ein Ansprechverhalten wie Butter! Sollte aber die ´10er sein!


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Februar 2013)

Ne, ist definitiv die 2009er (von den Decals her). Hatte die gleiche und meine hat nur Probleme gemacht, deswegen hatte ich nachgefragt. Bei den 2009er Modellen ist das Buchsenspiel und das schlechte Ansprechverhalten ein bekanntes Problem. (natürlich nicht bei allen Modellen, eventuell hattest du ja Glück )

2010er zum Vergleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (5. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann hatte ich genau die von dir abgebildete Gabel vorher!

Sind dank Garantie mal neuere Buchsen rein gekommen, arbeitet wie meine vorherige 55 RV, ne eigentlich besser!!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Februar 2013)

Makulu während des Ausrittes


----------



## PhatBiker (10. Februar 2013)

Das andere Bild in der Crasch dingsbums ist stylischer . . .


----------



## inflameswetrust (10. Februar 2013)

hier mein schnuckie http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1276769


----------



## Ibna (11. Februar 2013)

Schick. Wie gefällt dir die Möhre mit dem originalem Federweg?


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

inflameswetrust schrieb:


> hier mein schnuckie http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1276769


 
Schönes Teil 

Ich würde noch Kleinigkeiten wie Kettenführung und Sattel ändern.


----------



## inflameswetrust (11. Februar 2013)

danke. Ja sollte ich machen, nur leider scheiterts wie so oft im Leben am Geld


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Februar 2013)

Kannst du ja nach und nach aufrüsten


----------



## inflameswetrust (11. Februar 2013)

hmm ja, aber ich denke dann rüste ich erstmal antrieb und bremsen auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (22. Februar 2013)

hier mal meins momentan... sorry für das schlechte Bild!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2013)

Geil


----------



## Tobiwan (22. Februar 2013)

Was ist denn das für ein geiles Izimu!!! Respekt!!
Werd diese Tage meins auch mal hier reinstellen - könnte der rote Bruder zu deinem blauen sein....


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2013)

BÄM ! Tolles Rad !


----------



## Asko (22. Februar 2013)

Das Izumu is ziemlich Lecker.


Mein Zama, is zum großen Teil noch im Serienzustand.
Gab nur einen neuen Lenker, Offset Bushings und eine ZEE Schaltung, der Rest sollte erstmal passen 





Bin nicht sooo oft im Park unterwegs, aber wenn man nur 10 Minuten bis Samerberg hat und Leogang auch in gut erreichbarer Entfernung liegt lohnt sich sowas schon


----------



## Ibna (22. Februar 2013)

Detlef GEILE MÖHRE!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## detlefracing (23. Februar 2013)

danke euch! Mache die Tage mal ein Gruppenbild mit dem Zama in guter Qualität

wegen der Nachfrage: wiegt genau 15kg auf dem Bild, Offset-Buchsen und -1.5 Grad Steuersatz sind verbaut


----------



## PowderGott (28. Februar 2013)

@Detlef: sehr geil! wie schauts mit radstand reach und tatsächlichem lenkwinkel aus? größe Large?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (3. März 2013)

..nach der ersten Ausfahrt! Tretlagerhöhe ist genau richtig, liegt satt! Federwege harmonieren! Noch ein paar kleine Änderungen, dann passt es!


----------



## Ibna (8. März 2013)

schaut stimmig aus! gefällt mir.
Wie ist die Silentguide zum touren? mir ist zu ohren gekommen, dass sie nicht so gut sein soll für touren (großer verschleiß)

Cheers


----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. März 2013)

Begebe mich eher auf Freeridetouren.. Solange der obere Guide nicht schleift, gibt es keine Probleme! Hatte es am Anfang nicht korrekt, da hat sich die Kette unter Spannung in eben diese hineingearbeitet, aber der untere ist noch nahe am Neuzustand!


----------



## Tobiwan (10. März 2013)

@ Detlefraxcing:
Hier mal mein Izimu mit schwarz/weiß/rotem Rahmen. Optisch sind wir beide sonst ziemlich änlich 









Und, was meint Ihr? Passt´s?


----------



## detlefracing (10. März 2013)

gefällt mir  wenn das wetter irgendwann mal besser werden sollte mach ich auch nochmal ein foto... wird wohl noch dauern


----------



## Wolfplayer (10. März 2013)

@Tobiwan 

verwendest Du Offsetbuchsen am Daempfer ?
Dein Lenkwinkel sieht so schoen flach aus


----------



## Ibna (10. März 2013)

Tobiwan geiles Izimu!
Ein lenker mit Rise und es wäre noch geiler  aber das sind nur optische Makel


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

@Tobiwan

Sehr geiler Aufbau. Würde ich genauso fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. März 2013)

@Wolfplayer

Hat er in einem anderen Thread schon etwas dazu geschrieben: "Works Components mit -2 Grad ist drin".


----------



## Tobiwan (11. März 2013)

Danke, danke - mir gefällt´s auch richig gut. Der -2 Grad Steuersatz war schon drin und so wird´s jetzt erst mal gefahren. Vielleicht, irgendwann, und auch nur wenn´s wirklich notwendig ist, kommen noch Bushings rein, damit das Tretlager runter kommt. Ob der Steuersatz dann noch passt muss man sehen. Aber jetzt heißt´s erstmal fahren, fahren, fahren 

Nachtrag:
Der grade Lenker ist zusammen mit der Sattelstütze und dem Sattel das einzige, was von dem ersten Izimu-Projekt im November übrig geblieben ist. Da war´s noch ein 2010er als Low-budget bike. Dann kamen doch mehr neue Teile als gedacht und zu guter letzt doch noch das akutelle Rahmenmodell... shit happens


----------



## r0ckZ0r (14. März 2013)

Endlich fertig!


----------



## koniker (14. März 2013)

Niiiiiice


----------



## Wolfplayer (14. März 2013)

das is ja meins


----------



## r0ckZ0r (17. März 2013)

Was meint ihr wie würden die silbernen Deemax im oben gezeigten Bike kommen?


----------



## Kontragonist (17. März 2013)

WeiÃ und Silber â¦ ich glaub nicht. Aber manchmal Ã¼berrascht einen das Ergebnis, wenn man was versucht


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. März 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie würden die silbernen Deemax im oben gezeigten Bike kommen?



hatte ich auch lange mit diesem Gedanken gespielt,
dachte dann an gelbe Deemax und will nun lieber welche mit blau eloxierte Naben und Felgen anschaffen


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

r0ckZ0r schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wie würden die silbernen Deemax im oben gezeigten Bike kommen?



Silberne Deemax würden glaube ich nicht gut aussehen. Der Plan von Wolfplayer klingt da schon vielversprechender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (17. März 2013)

ist auch nur vom Zama abgekuckt 
da ist halt alles in Orange gehalten und so kam ich fuers Izimu auf Blau


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Mein Makulu Race Ready für 2013:

- sämtliche Lager getauscht (komplett Enduro Lager)
- alles gesäubert und gefettet + Locktite auf sämtliche Schrauben
- Bremse entlüftet und neue Beläge
- LRS nachzentriert, Nabenservice gemacht, Zahnscheiben und Federn gewechselt
- 2x MAXXIS Minion DH Front in 60a und 42a dual Ply
- Gabelservice (Ölwechsel, komplette Reinigung, neue SKF Dichtungen)

In den nächtsen Wochen kommt noch eine neue Feder für den BOS Stoy


----------



## detlefracing (17. März 2013)

jetzt vll noch nen schönen Satz Pedale dran


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. März 2013)

Ja, früher oder später kommen neue Pedale ran, aber die Wellgo MG taugen mir noch


----------



## Wolfplayer (17. März 2013)

und immer schoen putzen nicht vergessen 
wer doch schade um das Schnittchen


----------



## r0ckZ0r (17. März 2013)

Schöne Karre! Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (17. März 2013)

Tolles Rad !

Pedale habe ich im Angebot !


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. März 2013)

@Wolfplayer

Spätestens nächstes Jahr um die Zeit putze ich es wieder 

@r0ckZ0r

Vielen Dank, das Makulu leistet mir schon 2 Jahre gute Dienste


----------



## koniker (18. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Mbuzi in äkschn


----------



## Gap______Jumper (23. März 2013)

Jetzt ca. 14,75kg (Gabel und LRS Tausch kommt womöglich noch)


----------



## Tobiwan (23. März 2013)

Bin heute das Izimu das erste mal auf dem Hometrack gefahren - geil, geil, geil!!! Morgen gehts nach Albstadt und Freitag nach Wildbad (wenn´s nicht schneit). Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen von hier.


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2013)

koniker schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Mbuzi in äkschn



Das muss hier rein . . . http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435673

dann kommen vieleicht noch andere drauf das es den Fred ja auch noch gibt !!


----------



## koniker (25. März 2013)

Ich wusste überhaupt nicht, dass es den Fred gibt, sonst wäre das Bild wahrscheinlich schon längst da drin gelandet.. 
Folgt demnächst.. bin gerade zu Müde um das zu hochzuladen


----------



## Deleted 25931 (27. März 2013)

Äääähm, mal ne vielleicht blöde offtopic Frage zu Offset-Buchsen.

Muss man die Dinger schon zu Beginn pupsgenau so ausrichten wie man sie haben will oder drehen die sich durch die doch recht hohen Kräfte beim Einfedern von selbst in die richtige Position?? 

gruß


----------



## 46nos (27. März 2013)

Mein Makulu mit der Neuen Dorado , Kettenführung vom Bommelmaster und Braking Scheiben.
Bin echt gespannt wie sich die Gabel fährt, hoffentlich ist der Schnee bald weg.
Vieleicht wechsel ich noch den Lenker gegen einen Schwarzen mit mehr Rise.


----------



## LB Jörg (27. März 2013)

Nur noch geil 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (27. März 2013)

Ja bitte den Lenker in schwarz und Rise 

Danach wird es absolute mega Porno sein!!!!!
Dorado macht sich gut!


----------



## Ibna (27. März 2013)

Makkerfried schrieb:


> Äääähm, mal ne vielleicht blöde offtopic Frage zu Offset-Buchsen.
> 
> Muss man die Dinger schon zu Beginn pupsgenau so ausrichten wie man sie haben will oder drehen die sich durch die doch recht hohen Kräfte beim Einfedern von selbst in die richtige Position??
> 
> gruß



Die dinger solltest du schon in die richtige Position einbauen... im Idealfall sind die Dämpferaugen noch nicht so ausgelutscht wie bei mir und die Buchsen lassen sich nur mit Gewalt drehen.


----------



## Asko (27. März 2013)

Meine Offsetbuchsen lassen sich ganz leicht drehen (fallen sogar raus).
Hab sie in der richtigen Position im Rad angeschraubt und bisher sind sie auch so geblieben.
Bin aber dank dem Schnee auch erst n paar Stunden mit dem Zama unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Ibna (27. März 2013)

Normalerweise sollten Buchsen so fest sitzen, dass man sie nur mit einem Schraubstock wieder raus bekommt 

aber ich bin auch zu faul neue Augen in den Dämpfer zu pressen


----------



## D3KO (28. März 2013)

Schwarzer lenker mit rise is nie verkehrt!  Durch türen komm ich zumindest nurnoch schwierig ^^


----------



## fone (28. März 2013)

sehr schön, lenker+vorbau fallen aber auf. und der quatsch beim dämpfer.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. März 2013)

Rad ist fertig, jetzt will ich nur noch Frühling haben.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

So muß ein Tourenfreerider aussehen...die grünen Felgen sind natürlcih dem Enduroimagetrend zu verschulden

G.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (30. März 2013)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> So muß ein Tourenfreerider aussehen...die grünen Felgen sind natürlcih dem Enduroimagetrend zu verschulden
> 
> G.



Danke, die Laufräder (und andere Teile) sind noch von meinem alten Rad.
Ich find's aber ganz gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (30. März 2013)

Kommt sogar richtig gut im Gesamtbild rüber

G.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2013)

lb jörg schrieb:


> kommt sogar richtig gut im gesamtbild rüber



+1


----------



## guido21 (30. März 2013)

1a, Hut ab. Farblich sehr schön ohne protzig zu wirken.


----------



## Wolfplayer (30. März 2013)

schick schick...und aktuelles Gewicht vom Rad


----------



## Ibna (30. März 2013)

schaut echt schick aus! frühling wäre nett. Meinetwegen könnte es auch direkt in den Sommer übergehen


----------



## spank_tobi (31. März 2013)

Neuer Lenker und neue Griffe sind schon dran brauche nur noch eine neue kefü...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (1. April 2013)

Fehlt nur noch ein neuer Sattel


----------



## LB Jörg (1. April 2013)

Nimm ne e13, diue geht super an dem Rad. Wobei an dem Rad wohl alle super gehen

Ja und Sattel...da kannste noch ein halbes Kilo sparen

G.


----------



## spank_tobi (1. April 2013)

Erst einmal danke

Naja der sattel wird erst gewechselt, wenn es ihn total zerfleddert
Und auf gewicht achte ich relativ wenig. Der sattel ist dafür schön bequem

Also die kefü geht ja auch soweit ganz gut, nur dieses geratter und die Vibration nerven. Ich will so eine haben, die bommelmaster produziert. Haben unten keine rolle, sonder wie die silent guide eine Art gleitfläche. Optisch und technisch der hit  (siehe makulu post 1462)


----------



## Ibna (7. April 2013)

Hier mein Ndiza ST. Neu sind: Rock Shox Reba statt der Pike und Spank Subrosa Lenker statt Truvativ Holzfeller.
Geplant sind noch: neue KeFü, Felgen und wohl Pedale, nachdem ich eben gerade herausgefunden habe wie kacke die aktuellen sind


----------



## FrozenSmoke (7. April 2013)

Hübsche Kiste! Wo und was fährste denn damit so?


----------



## r0ckZ0r (7. April 2013)

So sieht es aktuell aus:


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

@_Ibna_

Gefällt mir sehr deine Karre, besonders die Farbe 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Heute im Bikepark gewesen, Makulu von meinem Kumpel neben meinem Freerider


----------



## r0ckZ0r (7. April 2013)

Schönes Torque, hatte ich auch mal.


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2013)

Danke, ist ein 2011er Torque FRX Ltd. Aber alles umgebaut, außer LRS und Rahmen


----------



## Ibna (7. April 2013)

FrozenSmoke schrieb:


> Hübsche Kiste! Wo und was fährste denn damit so?



Danke!

Fahre damit meistens in Bikeparks DH und 4X strecken oder die heimischen Trails um Göttingen. Mit langer Stütze auch mal CC Touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apocalypse-dude (8. April 2013)

@Ibna: Super Teil geworden (wie immer)!!!




Ibna schrieb:


> Hier mein Ndiza ST. Neu sind: Rock Shox Reba statt der Pike und Spank Subrosa Lenker statt Truvativ Holzfeller.
> Geplant sind noch: neue KeFü, Felgen und wohl Pedale, nachdem ich eben gerade herausgefunden habe wie kacke die aktuellen sind


----------



## Stolem (8. April 2013)

ziemlich schickes Teil. Sowas steht bei mir auch noch auf der To-Do liste


----------



## m-g-d (12. April 2013)

Hallo,

seit gestern auch Morewood Besitzer (danke an SportsNut !!!)


Morewood Zama 2012
 -mit XPI Kit
 -Dartmoor 36t Kettenblatt
 -Csixx Carbon Kettenführung
 -Nukeproof Dämpfer Titanfeder
 -RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze
 -Velo Carbon-Titan Sattel
 -Dartmoor Fever Vorbau
 -Dartmoor DH Griffe
 -Spank Spike Pedale

 Rest ist Serie Bike wiegt wie auf dem Bild genau 16kg ;-)


----------



## PhatBiker (12. April 2013)

na dann . . . Reite den Hobel und hab spass  !!


----------



## Ibna (12. April 2013)

Schickes Zama! Ein anderer Kettenschutz wäre schön, aber zZ weiß ich auch noch keine gute Lösung


----------



## spank_tobi (13. April 2013)

Warum ist der kettenstrebenschutz so ein problem?
Da gibt's doch dieses neopren/ stoff zeug in jedem bike laden?!


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. April 2013)

Die sehen aber meist bescheiden aus und machen keinen guten Job.


----------



## spank_tobi (13. April 2013)

Mhm also ich habe schon seit langen einen bei mir dran und ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Gerade bei sowas geht erstmal funktion vor optik...
Also lieber hab ich einen hässlichen schutz dran, als das es mir die kettenstrebe zerscheuert


----------



## m-g-d (13. April 2013)

Also ich finde die Lösung mit dem alten Schlauch eigentlich am besten...kostet nichts passt sich an jede Form an und sieht gut aus, finde ich.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolem (13. April 2013)

Schnack doch nicht. 
Gerade am Morewood halten die Neopren Dinger recht lange, da der Kettenschlag recht gering und nur 1 Seitig ist, da die Kette nicht über die Kettenstrebe verläuft.

Gut sollen auch Klettbänder, die man als Klebeband auf Rolle kaufen kann, funktionieren - ist halt fraglich wie es an einem weißen Bike aussieht. 

Ich fahr meinen recht dünnen Neoprenschutz nun seit  2008, wende ihn ab und zu damit er gleichmäßig abnutzt und gut ist.


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. April 2013)

Die beste Lösung ist meiner Meinung nach 'Klebeband' für Rennradlenker. Funktioniert seit Jahren ohne Probleme.


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. April 2013)

an Freerider1504
wart Ihr gestern am Hohen Peissenberg  und seit vor mir gefluechtet 
weil 2x Morewood das koennt nur Ihr gewesen sein


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. April 2013)

Moin mein Guter,

meine Kumpels waren am Hohenpeißenberg, ich bin bei meinen Eltern zu Besuch.

War aber eigentlich nur 1 Morewood Makulu und 1 Santa Cruz Driver 8!

Warst du auch mit dem Dh'ler da?


----------



## Wolfplayer (15. April 2013)

nee war etwas erkältet und hatte mir dann einfach zu Fuß
einen Überblick verschaffen wollen dort.
die haben da ja ordentlich abgeholzt 

also ich könnte schwören es waren 2 Morewood's ein orangenes, da konnte ich genau das M auf dem Steuerkopfrohr erkennen und ein rotes Makulu mit Bos Idylle


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. April 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, war ein Makulu und ein Driver 8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ming_A (17. April 2013)

Servus miteinander!

Ich wollte jetzt mein Radl auch mal der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren!


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. April 2013)

Mein Ndiza HT


----------



## spank_tobi (22. April 2013)

Ich hätte da eine fox, die super in dein ndiza rein passen würde


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. April 2013)

spank_tobi schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte da eine fox, die super in dein ndiza rein passen wÃ¼rde


 
Nur das die Fox von dir eine 15mm Achse hat und ich eine 20mm verbaut habe...

WÃ¤re mir auÃerdem zu viel weiÃ und die Dirt Jumper 1 hatte ich damals fÃ¼r 180â¬ neu gekauft.


----------



## spank_tobi (23. April 2013)

Naja die adapter auf 15mm hab ich noch da


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. April 2013)

Wie schon gesagt, zu viel weiß für meinen Geschmack, außerdem funktioniert die MZ wunderbar.


----------



## good.times (24. April 2013)

Von heute Mittag, mein Sukuma im Einsatz:






cheers,
Times


----------



## BikeOli (26. April 2013)

Hallo, wollte ,al fragen was Ihr von einem 2009 Shova LT in " L "
haltet?
Bin 1,75 Groß, würde das noch für kleine Trail Ausflüge gehen?

Vielen Dank an alle! 

Mfg

Oli


----------



## Freerider1504 (26. April 2013)

L könnte etwas zu groß für dich sein. M würde sicherlich besser passen.


----------



## manbearpig (26. April 2013)

Beim Shova LT gabs kein M, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Waren doch als S/M oder M/L Rahmengrößen zu erhalten..
S/M ist allerdings echt kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (26. April 2013)

ich bin 1,73m und hab ein Shova LT in S, das ist super für den Park... 
Ich bin aber auch vorher mit dem Shova in L sehr gut zurechtgekommen, im Park und auf Touren (der Größenunterschied fällt m.M. nicht allzu groß aus)... das in Size L werd ich mir für Endurotouren aufbauen...

Wenn du vllt die Möglichkeit hast das zu testen...dann teste


----------



## BikeOli (26. April 2013)

Hi,

Danke für eure Beiträge!!!


----------



## Ibna (27. April 2013)

Bin 1,73m, fahre das Shova LT in S mit einem 60mm Vorbau und komme damit sowohl im Park als auch auf langen Touren gut zurecht. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, würde ich mal beides probesitzen. Oder dir zumind die Rahmenhöhe/Oberrohrlänge oder den "Reach" raussuchen und ein vergleichbares Rad fahren. Aber in der Regel könnte man fast sagen (ACHTUNG meine Meinung): Lieber ein wenig zu klein und handlicher als zu groß und zu unhandlich 

Cheers
Hoshi


----------



## BikeOli (27. April 2013)

ist es auch möglich mit anderen anbauteilen einen L Rahmen etwas zu wendiger zu machen? z.B. Vorbau oder sonstiges? 

Danke schon mal


----------



## Ibna (27. April 2013)

Naja in der Regel gilt je kürzer ein Vorbau desto direkter die Lenkübertragung, also so kurz wie möglich. Der Spank Spike hat nur 35mm Länge (ein anderer in der Länge ist mir grad nicht bekannt). Trägheit wir auch durch den Radstand und Lenkwinkel beeinflusst. Hier wäre dann die Frage ob du die Karre mit dem originalen Federweg nutzen willst, oder mit kürzerem Dämpfer/Gabel (schaue mal 1-2 Seiten hier im Thread vorher, da war die Diskussion schon ein mal).

Cheers


----------



## -hr- (27. April 2013)

zum Thema Vorbau...

http://www.jehlebikes.de/onoff-mondraker-stoic-fg-10mm-am-amber-vorbau.html

kürzer gehts es wohl kaum noch...

hier vllt nochmal zum vergleich







der Rahmen mit der blauen Schrift ist ein 2005er in L mit 215er Dämpfer und der in komplett weiss ist ein 2007er in S mit 215er Dämpfer...


als ich die 2 Rahmen übereinander gelegt hab war der L Rahmen nur 2-3cm länger (beachte die Baujahre sind verschieden)...


----------



## kerosin84 (28. April 2013)

Hier meine kleines Mbuzi.Endlich ist es fertig geworden.
Hier für euch extra schön poliert


----------



## kerosin84 (28. April 2013)




----------



## kerosin84 (28. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (28. April 2013)

schick, gefällt mir


----------



## kerosin84 (28. April 2013)

Danke!!

Fals es jemanden interesiert.
Hier noch eine kleine Parts Liste.

Lenker : Easton Havoc Low Rise DH Carbon
Vorbau : Hope DH
Griffe : Yeti mit Hope Endkappen
Bremsen : Hope Tech M4 vorne 203 hinten 183 Scheiben (evtl Umrüstung auf V4 Evo Stealth)
Schaltung und Trigger: XTR Shadow 9 Fach, Tiso Schaltrölchen
Kurbel: Race Face Diabolus DH
Pedale: Dmr Vault
Kettenführung: E*Thirteen LG1 
Innenlager und Steuersatz: Reset Racing 
Sattelstütze: Hope Eternity
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR T1 Titan
Dämpfer: Fox Dhx 5 160mm Federweg mit Nukeproof Titanfeder und eloxierten Einstellkappen + Huber Bushing Dämpferbuchsen
Gabel: Fox Van 180mm
Laufräder: Nope Fun Works 2 Way  (die werden wohl noch durch hope Pro 2 ersetzt)
Reifen: Intense EX DC 909   2,35

Ich glaube das wars 
Gewicht:~14,5 Kg


----------



## Ibna (29. April 2013)

Nice sieht schick aus. Die roten Teile passen endlich mal und es wirkt nicht zuviel. Sehr stimmig!


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2013)

Hol dir noch eine andere Kurbel...die Diabolus kann nix außer schwer sein.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. April 2013)

Tiefer Schwerpunkt soll doch gut sein

G.


----------



## kerosin84 (1. Mai 2013)

Hehe, danke für die Blumen!!

Aber die Kurbel kann doch etwas mehr:
Sieht gut aus (wie ich finde)
Ist sau stabil
Hat lebenslange Garantie (bei jedem einsatzgebiet)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2013)

Mein Holz für die neue Saison...

...dieses Mal etwas dezenter


----------



## Ibna (2. Mai 2013)

Dezenter und gleich wesentlich schöner  sieht gut aus!


----------



## kerosin84 (2. Mai 2013)

Sieht auch nice aus


----------



## Ibna (3. Mai 2013)

So hier mal ein aktuelles Bild meines Shova LTs.
Neuigkeiten sind eigentlich nur die Avid Code und der Spank Subrosa. Updates sollten noch Spank Oozy Vorbau und Felgen werden.
Derzeit liegt die Stück bei 14,1 kg mit 150mm/143mm Federwegs und den Klickpedalen. 
War vorgestern damit im Bikepark und muss zugeben, dass alles nördlich von Bayern wohl jetzt mit dem Rad abgedeckt werden kann.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Mai 2013)

Wie schon vorher gesagt, wunderschönes Bike und gut in Szene gesetzt


----------



## -hr- (3. Mai 2013)

Schönes Teil. Gefällt mir sehr gut in dieser Farbe. Und das Gewicht ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## manbearpig (3. Mai 2013)

Die Farbe ist der Knaller!


----------



## gotcha (5. Mai 2013)

Aus dem Zuza ein Zama gemacht, länge läuft!


----------



## Ibna (7. Mai 2013)

Nice! wie laufen die Ardents? hatte mir letztens die Highroller zum touren draufgemacht und fand sie absolut schrecklich


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

Ardent läuft etwas besser zum Touren, jedoch verschleißen Sie relativ schnell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spank_tobi (7. Mai 2013)

Naja aber das highroller nicht tourentauglich sind, kann dir fast jeder sagen


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. Mai 2013)

spank_tobi schrieb:


> Naja aber das highroller nicht tourentauglich sind, kann dir fast jeder sagen


 
So schlimm finde ich die High Roller aber auch nicht, rollen halt etwas schlecht.


----------



## Ibna (7. Mai 2013)

Es geht hier um den 2.25 High Roller und der gript halt kacka. Im Vergleich zum Onza Ibex in 2.25 zwar 100g leichter aber überhaupt kein Seitenhalt fand ich. Suche nur eine gute Alternative von Maxxis zum Onza.


----------



## apocalypse-dude (8. Mai 2013)

Also ich finde den Ardent eine guten Kompromiss aus Grip und Bergaufqualität... den Ibex habe ich jetzt erst drauf und bin leider noch nicht wirklich damit gefahren um eine Aussage dazu zu treffen! Was ist mit dem Hans Dampf? Schwärmen ja alle davon...


----------



## gotcha (9. Mai 2013)

Hans Dampf würde ich als nächstes mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Gap______Jumper (11. Mai 2013)

RubberQueen in 2.2 Tubeless oder 2.4 Apex faltbar sind zu empfehlen. Nach 5 Jahren (mit dem selben Paar Reifen) die ersten zwei Platten am Lago gefahren, jetzt sind neue drauf und der Grip ist sehr gutmütig, da sehr langsam erst ins rutschen übergehend!
Oder leichter und dann die TrailKing..


----------



## spank_tobi (22. Mai 2013)

so hier mal ein kleines gabelupdate


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Mai 2013)

Sieht richtig schick aus mit der 888


----------



## Ibna (24. Mai 2013)

Schickes Izimu. 888 passt gut! Funzt das gut mit dem MArsh Guard so angebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkt (24. Mai 2013)

Servus.
Bin jetzt bald auch entlich Morewood besitzer.
Izimu in M [bin 1,79 müsste passen] wurde eben bestellt in Schwarz.
Aufbau soll unter 15kg werden  .


----------



## -hr- (24. Mai 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> Schickes Izimu. 888 passt gut! Funzt das gut mit dem MArsh Guard so angebracht?




Genau so etwas hab ich ihn auch schon gefragt...


----------



## spank_tobi (24. Mai 2013)

Also hab es heut mal probiert bzw mehr oder weniger provoziert. Der marsh guard hat gehalten!
Ausserdem ist das ding doch elastisch...


----------



## Wolfplayer (24. Mai 2013)

jetzt seh ich den ja erst was Ihr meint 

wie hast Du den den befestigt ?
einfach nur mit Kabelbindern ?


----------



## spank_tobi (25. Mai 2013)

Jopp 4 kabelbinder  hält absolut bombe


----------



## Wolfplayer (25. Mai 2013)

dan schaue ich mal auch das Teil zu bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (25. Mai 2013)

mir ging es gar nicht so wirklich um die Stabilität sondern den Bereich, der sauber gehalten wird 

was genau schützt der guard? Tretlager/Dämpfer etc?


----------



## spank_tobi (25. Mai 2013)

Oberschenkel und auch ein bisschen den popo


----------



## Ibna (26. Mai 2013)

OK nachdem ich eben mein Izimu nach einem 3/4 endlich wieder aufgebaut habe musste ich beinahe weinen, als ich es in die tiefste und flachste Geo eingestellt habe.

Hat einer von euch das Ding mit nem 222er Dämpfer mal getestet? Detlef der 230er gilt nicht 
Ich glaube 180mm im Heck sollten mehr als genug sein, wenn der Dämpfer gut abgestimmt ist und die Geo sollte dann den fehlenden Federweg mehr als wett machen.

Schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?

PS: ich habe mich letztens mit einem Dude im Racepark Schulenberg unterhalten, der ein Raw Izimu von 2008 in L hatte. Falls er dies liest, so möge er sich noch einmal bei mir melden bitte 

Cheers


----------



## spank_tobi (26. Mai 2013)

Inwiefern weinen? Was passt dir denn nicht?


----------



## Ibna (26. Mai 2013)

same same but different.
das Tretlager ist mit offsetbuchsen und winkelsteuersatz so hoch wie zu Josh Benders Zeiten (ca 1,5cm als beim alten) 
Der Lenkwinkel ist ca 2° steiler als beim alten...


----------



## spank_tobi (26. Mai 2013)

Dann bau doch beides wieder um?!


----------



## Ibna (26. Mai 2013)

habe das alte izimu ja nicht mehr...


----------



## detlefracing (26. Mai 2013)

das wird nicht passen, das Hinterrad wird das Sattelrohr küssen 
Mit dem 230er ist das schon ziemlich knapp, naja vll hat ja einer gerade einen 222er rumliegen und kann den mal ohne Feder reinhalten?


----------



## Ibna (26. Mai 2013)

hat ja auch verhältnismäßig weniger HUB sollte also der gleiche abstand bleiben... hoffe ich


----------



## Wolfplayer (26. Mai 2013)

Ihr sprecht doch vom Izimu in das Ihr einen 222mm Daempfer statt des 
standartmaessigen  mit 241mm 

ist das Zama nicht eine 1:1 Izimu Rahmen mit 222mm Daempfer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (26. Mai 2013)

ne so kann man das nicht sagen.
das zama hat die selbe geo wie das izimu nur mit weniger federweg.
375mm Tretlagerhöhe mit einem Lenkwinkel von 65-66° (beide)
baut man aber nun einen 222er Dämpfer in das Izimu kommt das Tretlager ca 2-3cm weiter runter (ganz grob geschätzt) und der Lenkewinkel wird 2-3° Flacher.

So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Mai 2013)

und so denke ich ist es auch 
wo hat bitte Morewood da etwas an den Rahmen geandert, dass dies nicht so der Fall ist 
Zama = Izimu  > 180mm(222) = 200mm(241) Federweg


----------



## Ibna (27. Mai 2013)

ja vom Federweg stimmt das ja auch. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist das selbe, aber das hat ja nichts mit der Geometrie zu tun. Die Hauptrahmen sind unterschiedlich, beim Zama ist die Dämpferaufnahme am Unterrohr einfach dichter am Hinterbau. Wenn ich aber einen 222er Dämpfer ins Izimu baue simuliert es ein schon eingefedertes Fahrwerk, was das Tretlager wesentlich tiefer setzt setzt als es beim Zama ist. Dort hätte es einen ähnlichen/selben Effekt, wenn man einen 216er Dämpfer einbaut, da die Dämpferaufnahmen einfach dichter bei einander liegen.


----------



## Wolfplayer (27. Mai 2013)

siehe da, nun verstehe ich auch wovon Ihr redet


----------



## kaptan (31. Mai 2013)

Geile Kisten Männers! Immer her mit den Bildern!


----------



## m-g-d (4. Juni 2013)

nun doch wieder eine 888, es fährt sich so geil !!!


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. Juni 2013)

Sehr schickes Teil, 888 passt auch sehr gut


----------



## D3KO (4. Juni 2013)

m-g-d schrieb:


> nun doch wieder eine 888, es fährt sich so geil !!!


sind hinten aber immer noch 180mm oder? macht aber mal ordentlich eindruck


----------



## manbearpig (4. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Teil, 888 passt auch sehr gut



Ne 888 passt immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juni 2013)

Makulu nach dem Service





Makulu nach dem letzten Einsatz


----------



## san_andreas (10. Juni 2013)

Geile Kiste !


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juni 2013)

@san_andreas

Danke


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2013)

ach... ich hab wieder keine fotos gemacht...
 @Freerider1504: ist dein lack eigentlich auch schon so fertig? also keine platzer sondern matt und verkratzt?


----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juni 2013)

Jo, mein Oberrohr ist komplett matt. Die Lackqualität von Morewood ist unterste Schublade. 

Habe es aber beim Service mal mit guter Politur aufbereitet, damit es wieder etwas besser da steht 

Lackplatzer habe ich noch nicht, aber mein Kumpel an der Kettenstrebe links (circa 15cm weggeplatzt  )


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2013)

ok, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (10. Juni 2013)

Wie schlimm sind deine Schäden? 

FOTOS, FOTOS, FOTOS???


----------



## Paddinho (10. Juni 2013)

pat23 schrieb:


> Danke für die Lorbeerren Paddinho, bin auf dein Ergebnis gespannt!



besser spät als nie - mein aktuelles Arbeitsbike


----------



## fone (10. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wie schlimm sind deine Schäden?
> 
> FOTOS, FOTOS, FOTOS???






Sieht auf dem Foto eh besser aus als in echt...






Edit: ich will auch ne schwarze Gabel...

edit 2: bildgröße


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Juni 2013)

@fone

Schwarze Gabel und schwarze Kefü würden klasse aussehen 

Fotos von den Schäden kann ich die Tage mal machen.

Habe aber zur Zeit ein größeres Problem. Meine ORIGINAL BOS Feder stößt am Rahmen an


----------



## -hr- (11. Juni 2013)

vorläufige Endstufe...


----------



## -hr- (11. Juni 2013)

Der gestreifte Sattel ist ein eher mittelharter Deity Vertigo DH (gibt es seid ein paar Jahren leider nicht mehr zu kaufen).


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @fone
> 
> Schwarze Gabel und schwarze Kefü würden klasse aussehen
> 
> ...



schwarze kefü hab ich gestern mal bestellt. gabel... hm, wer macht service und pulvert? 

wobei, jetzt ist halt der deutlich schlechteste zeitpunkt um die gabel weg zu geben... muss warten.

echt, kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wo die bei mir schleifen sollte. rechts-links? vielleicht krieg ich auch was zum schleifen, wenn meine titanfeder da ist


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Wenn man auf dem Rad drauf sitzt, dann links.

Habe mal Kontakt mit SN aufgenommen. Sie wollen ein Bild sehen, weil es in der Vergangenheit wohl noch zu keinem vergleichbaren Problem kam.....

So ein Mist, mein Freerider ist auch derzeit zerlegt, jetzt muss ich wohl mit dem Hardtail durch die Gegend ballern. Zeitpunkt ist echt beschi$$en, da das Wetter bei uns wieder gut ist.

Und weil Galerie:


----------



## fone (12. Juni 2013)

schon komisch. viel erfolg beim klären!
ich freu mich trotzdem über das gute wetter!


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Wenn man auf dem Rad drauf sitzt, dann links.
> 
> Habe mal Kontakt mit SN aufgenommen. Sie wollen ein Bild sehen, weil es in der Vergangenheit wohl noch zu keinem vergleichbaren Problem kam.....



Kann mich noch gut an einen Makulu Rahmen vom Rider Mag erinnern, der hier mal verkauft wurde. Der hatte genau da Schleifspuren, wo die Feder durch den Rahmen geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Kann mich noch gut an einen Makulu Rahmen vom Rider Mag erinnern, der hier mal verkauft wurde. Der hatte genau da Schleifspuren, wo die Feder durch den Rahmen geht.


 
Echt, gab´s den Fall schon früher?


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Definitiv. Der hatte damals deutliche Schleifspuren. An einem dieser Schenkel.

Vielleicht kannst du einen K9 Feder mit Lager einbauen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber mich ärgert es sehr, dass ich vorher bei SN nachgefragt habe, ob es passt und es mir zugesichert wurde. Kann ja auch eigentlich nicht sein, dass eine original Bos Feder nicht in diesen Shit Rahmen passt.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollte sie passen....aber wie oft habe ich "eigentlich" im Zusammenhang mit Räder gehört.

Ist dein Dämpfer gerade ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Ja, der Dämpfer ist gerade. Die vorher verbaute Feder war auch im direkten Vergleich zu der neuen Feder deutlich schmäler.

Ich werde mir nie wieder einen Rahmen kaufen, in dem der Dämpfer so bescheiden steht.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Und SN hat keine Lösung angeboten ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Als ich den Unterschied der beiden Federn bemerkt hatten, haben Sie mir Folie geschickt zum Abkleben der betroffenen Stellen.

Nach der ersten Abfahrt im Bikepark war die Folie durch und der Rahmen hat was abbekommen. Jetzt wollen Sie ein Bild, da ich laut Aussage von SN der erste Mensch mit solchen Problemen bin.


----------



## Ibna (12. Juni 2013)

Weißt du ob die Bos Feder breiter als Fox ist? Denn sollte ich mir jemals das Makulu holen, dann nur mit Vivid und RS ist ja bekanntlich noch dicker vom außen Durchmesser als Fox und CCDB... das wäre ein Grund beim Izimu zu bleiben.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

@Ibna: dann fahr' ihn halt mit dem Fox. Den kann man bei Bedarf auch noch gut tunen.
 @Freerider: leider habe ich natürlich kein Bild von dem beschädigten Rahmen. Ich habe ihn aber damals deswegen nicht gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

@san_andreas 

Ich wollte kein Bild von dir 

SN möchte das ich meinen Rahmen fotografiere und ihnen ein Bild schicke.


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Schon kapiert.
Aber ein Bild von einem anderen beschädigten Frame wäre wahrscheinlich hilfreich, wenn sie behaupten, das hätte es NIE gegeben. "Also wirklich...sie sind echt der erste, bei dem das auftritt. Wir sind natürlich entsetzt und können uns das nicht erklären ! Selbstverständlich werden wir die nötigen Schritte einleiten !"...


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

Wortlaut war so:

"Hallo xxx[SIZE=-1],[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-1]das [SIZE=-1]verwundert mich jetzt aber sehr! [SIZE=-1]Du hast ja eine [SIZE=-1]neue Feder von BOS bekommen[SIZE=-1], welche vom Durchmesser[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]her eigen[SIZE=-1]tlich passen sollte[SIZE=-1]. Wi[SIZE=-1]r ha[SIZE=-1]ben diese Federn bereits mehrmals [SIZE=-1]verkauft und auch hier in Testbikes verbaut...[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1][SIZE=-1]Kannst du uns v[SIZE=-1]ielleicht mal ein Bild durchschicken und den Durchmesser der Feder messen?"[/SIZE]
[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## san_andreas (12. Juni 2013)

Das klingt ja ganz ok.


----------



## SN_Christian (12. Juni 2013)

@Freerider1504: Niemand hat behauptet das es eine streifende Feder noch niemals gab!!! Das Problem gab es sehr wohl in der Vergangenheit und zwar als BOS irgendwann mal den Durchmesser der Federn geändert hat und dabei nicht bedacht, das sie damals zusammen mit Morewood das Makulu spezifiziert und mit Dämpfern ausgestattet haben. Auf den Druck unsererseits wurden wieder Federn mit anderem Durchmesser von BOS angeboten (allerdings etwas dicker als die ursprünglichen). So eine Feder hast du bekommen, Freerider1504 - diese Federn wurden bei uns mittlerweile getestet und du hast damals zur Sicherheit noch die Clearportect Rahmenfolie bekommen... 
Hier noch die Info die du damals bekommen hast, nur zur Vollständigkeit halber:


_Hi ...,

    bei BOS gibt es neue Federn (neuer Hersteller), die eine andere     Bezeichnung und auch Maße haben, dies erklärt schonmal den     unterschiedlichen Aufdruck und auch den anderen Durchmesser. Die     "alten" dünnen Federn für's Makulu gab es nur bis 250lbs,
    vom neuen Hersteller aber nun auch 275lbs. Diese neuen Federn sind     dicker wie die "alten" Makulu-Federn, aber dünner wie normalen BOS Federn die es gab. Die wurde uns von BOS so mitgeteilt.     Die 275er Federn die bisher an Kunden verschickt wurden
    scheinen zu funktionieren, da wir noch kein negatives Feedback     bekommen haben. Wir wissen das es eng zugeht, aber selbst konnten wir das leider noch nicht testen! Vielleicht kannst du uns ja in     dieser Hinsicht helfen? Ich würde dir anbieten einen Satz Clearprotect-Folie zuschicken     (damit könntest du den Dämpfertunnel im Rahmen abkleben, falls doch etwas streift) und du probierst das Ganze einfach mal aus     und hälst uns auf dem Laufenden... was hälst du davon?

    Ich hoffe das mit den alten, neuen, dicken und dünnen Federn ist     einigermaße verständlich ;-)_


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Juni 2013)

@SN_Christian

Das war auch alles nicht als Vorwurf gemeint. Mich ärgert es nur, dass es trotz Folie den rahmen doch erwischt hat.

Baut doch mal eine 275lbs Feder in das Makulu ein und federt vollständig ein. Dann sieht man schon, dass es sehr sehr sehr eng zugeht. Wenn dann noch die Verwindung des Rahmens dazukommt ist eine Kollision fast unvermeidlich.

Wie schon gesagt mache ich nachher Bilder und stelle sie hier ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (12. Juni 2013)

So mein Izimu ist endlich fertig!


Und San Andres ich fahre aus überzeugung keine Fox sachen mehr  klar kann man die auch mittlerweile gut einstellen, aber das ist nichts zu mich xD









Das Izimu hat nun komplett Spank Cockpit
Spank Spike Race Direct Mount
Spank Spike 777
Spank Spike Race 28 Evo auf Hope Pro2/ Atomlab Pimplite

Gewicht bei 15,2-15,5kg


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. Juni 2013)

@SN_Christian

Wie gewünscht hier die Bilder des Schadens. Man kann auch schön erkennen, dass die Folie absolut zwecklos ist.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (13. Juni 2013)

hier noch ein einfacheres Izimu
eig. von meinem Dad


----------



## -hr- (13. Juni 2013)

@Ibna: schönes Izimu und krasse Farbe


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. Juni 2013)

@Downhillalex02

Gefällt mir


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2013)

1A Wochenende 




PS: keine Gewitter in Schladming heute!


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. Juni 2013)

@fone 



Funktioniert die Hütte noch, oder hast du schon neue Lager verbaut?


----------



## fone (17. Juni 2013)

funktioniert noch 1a. lager sache hab ich noch nicht durchgezogen.

nur beim putzen hat sich dann tatsächlich ein pedal aus der kurbel gedreht... die pedallager sind jetzt öfter mal fest...


----------



## philip1000 (19. Juni 2013)

Grade fertig aufgebaut!


----------



## LB Jörg (19. Juni 2013)

Das erste Rad wo ich sogar ne weiße Leitung geil find. Super Kiste

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido21 (23. Juni 2013)

MW Zama fertig aufgebaut (in nur einem Tag):


----------



## -hr- (23. Juni 2013)

schick schick


----------



## Ibna (25. Juni 2013)

Zama ist nice... steht auch auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## Ibna (26. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe mein Morebolf


----------



## Ibna (27. Juni 2013)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Wer von euch fährt das 11/12er Izimu? Was für eine Federhärte habt ihr verbaut und wie schwer seid ihr?
Bin von 350 nun auf 400 gestiegen und habe das gefühl, dass mir der Dämpfer immernoch ab und an durchhaut, obwohl ich schon die Compression ganz drin hab.
Jemand um die 70kg mal eine 450er Feder gefahren?

Cheers


----------



## Wolfplayer (28. Juni 2013)

das liegt am Fox Van der hat ebend viel zuwenig Progression und schlägt schon bei kleinsten Schlägen durch

ich fahre schon lange einen RC4 mit einer 250ger Nukeproof TiFeder bei ca. 75kg Reisegewicht...mir ist seit dem kaum einmal der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen

welchen Dämpfer fährst Du denn ??


----------



## r0ckZ0r (28. Juni 2013)

Fahre eine 400er Feder bei ca. 85 KG ohne Zuladung.


----------



## enemy111 (28. Juni 2013)

Abend,

nach langer Zeit trenne ich mich von meinem geliebten 951 und baue mir nun ein Makulu auf! Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem flach bauenden Steuersatz, irgendwelche Empfehlungen?
Standartmäßig wird der Acros AISX-325 verbaut, finde den aber nicht im Netz..

Besten Gruß!


----------



## m-g-d (29. Juni 2013)

...oldschool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (1. Juli 2013)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> welchen Dämpfer fährst Du denn ??



Naja habe einen Vivid R2C mit speczial tune auf ein Orange 224, welches wesentlich degressiver war als das Izimu. Im alten Rahmen bin ich die 350er Feder gefahren aber seit dem 12er Modell hba ich das Gefühl, dass die viel zu weich ist, obwohl ich die Dämpfung ganz zu geknallt habe


----------



## halbgott (2. Juli 2013)

guido21 schrieb:


> MW Zama fertig aufgebaut (in nur einem Tag):


Wie hast du das geschafft den Rahmen in nur einen Tag komplettzumachen ?
Haben da etwa Klabauter nachgeholfen  ? 
Weiß net ob ich das auch geschaftt hätte...


----------



## san_andreas (3. Juli 2013)

Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn man alles da hat, ist doch ein Rad nach 2 Stunden fertig.


----------



## Downhillalex02 (3. Juli 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem ? Wenn man alles da hat, ist doch ein Rad nach 2 Stunden fertig.


 

jop geht eig fix


----------



## yakuza87 (5. Juli 2013)

hallo leute, ich habe das selbe Problem wie freerider mit der 275er feder im bos stoy Dämpfer. denn die Feder vermackte meinen Rahmen auch. Gibt es eine Feder als alternative die meinen Rahmen nicht beschädigt? Ich wiege fahrfertig 95kg und mir ist der Bock immernoch viel zu weich!!!!!!!!

Wenn es keine Alternative gibt biete ich hier meinen Makulu Rahmen mit den bos stoy Dämpfer und der 225er Feder welche reichlich Platz hat im Rahmen zum Verkauf an. Ich denke 1600 euro sind ein fairer Preis


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

@yakuza87

Angeblich passen K9 Federn. 

Bei deinen 95kg müsste aber eine 250er Feder vollkommen ausreichend sein. Der Makulu Rahmen wird generell mit mehr Sag gefahren und ist ziemlich soft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yakuza87 (5. Juli 2013)

also die K9 Federn sollen einen größeren Durchmesser wie die bos haben..Fahre jetzt die 275er und es is mir zu weich !


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. Juli 2013)

Der Durchmesser soll noch größer sein, als bei den neuen BOS Federn?

Wie lange fährst du das Rad denn schon?


----------



## Ibna (5. Juli 2013)

K9 Federn sind generell größer und kommen mit einem Adapter, für den jeweiligen Dämpfer. Da sie selbst ohne Adapter für Rock Shox zu groß sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass es vllt Probleme geben kann. Ich rede allerdings vom Innendurchmesser, da der Stahl recht dünn ist (fahre selbst eine) kann der Außendurchmesser mit RockShox übereinstimmen. Bin mir da aber nicht sicher.

Cheers


----------



## guido21 (13. Juli 2013)

Heute in CH - Lenzerheide: Morewood Zama im Walride. Pilot: Francesco.


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Juli 2013)

Verdammt war ich lang nimmer in Lenzerheide

G.


----------



## Ibna (14. Juli 2013)

Letztes Update: Spank Vomax Felgen auf Hope Pro 2 Naben.






Derzeitiges Gewicht: 11,95kg


----------



## enemy111 (21. Juli 2013)

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Adapter ich für das Makulu in Kombination mit Hope v2 brauche? werde einfach nicht fündig..

Edit: Hope Adapter C ist der passende, sollte es jemand zukünftig wissen wollen


----------



## Ibna (24. Juli 2013)

So das Shova LT noch einmal.

Licht war besser und schon sieht die Farbe anders aus.

14kg


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich sag es gern immer wieder, tolles Bike


----------



## Ibna (24. Juli 2013)

Danke Danke 

Sorry für das große Bild.. stand mal wieder aufm Schlauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (24. Juli 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich sag es gern immer wieder, tolles Bike



Plus 1

G.


----------



## Ibna (4. August 2013)

Moin, hab mal eine Frage an alle Makulu Besitzer:

Wäre es möglich mal die Tretlagerhöher zu messen und vllt dazu zu schreiben, welche Reifen und Felgen ihr benutzt?
Würde mich mal interessieren, was für einen Unterschied das macht.
Würd mich freuen, wenn ihr mir dabei ein wenig weiterhelfen könntet.

Cheers


----------



## Freerider1504 (4. August 2013)

@Ibna

Mach ich diese Woche mal, muss das Radl sowieso fit machen für das Rennen und kam jetzt erst aus Steinach zurück


----------



## Ibna (7. August 2013)

Freerider1504

hast du schon was rausfinden können? 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=158968


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. August 2013)

Heute mein Guter, heute Nachmittag. Mussten erstmal alles wieder fit machen


----------



## san_andreas (8. August 2013)

Hast du jetzt Ersatz bekommen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. August 2013)

Nein.

SN hat mich angerufen und wir treffen uns auf dem 24h Rennen in Semmering. Dort soll ich erstmal meinen Adapter für den Dämpfer bekommen, damit das Problem mit der schleifenden Feder behoben ist.

Der Mitarbeiter hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er sich bemüht, dass ich wenigstens einen Ersatz-Hauptrahmen bekomme, weil ich mit der "Schweiß-Idee" nicht gerade zufrieden bin.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (12. August 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Nein.
> 
> SN hat mich angerufen und wir treffen uns auf dem 24h Rennen in Semmering. Dort soll ich erstmal meinen Adapter für den Dämpfer bekommen, damit das Problem mit der schleifenden Feder behoben ist.
> 
> Der Mitarbeiter hat mir mitgeteilt, dass er sich bemüht, dass ich wenigstens einen Ersatz-Hauptrahmen bekomme, weil ich mit der "Schweiß-Idee" nicht gerade zufrieden bin.



Und?
1. Wie wars am Semmering?
2. Wie schaut die Lösung aus?


----------



## Ibna (12. August 2013)

Und das Tretlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Und?
> 1. Wie wars am Semmering?
> 2. Wie schaut die Lösung aus?


 
Semmering war echt anstrengend, leider bin ich verletzungsbedingt ausgefallen (Daumen angebrochen).

Lösung für die schleifende Feder waren K9 Adapter - haben nicht gepasst 

Lösung für den Rahmen gibt´s ebenfalls noch nicht


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2013)

Hast mal Morewood direkt angeschrieben ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hast mal Morewood direkt angeschrieben ?


 
Ja, kam keine Antwort.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2013)

Oh Mann, Schei55-Klitsche.


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> oh mann, schei55-klitsche.


 
+1


----------



## Ibna (13. August 2013)

Ja hab Morewood auch schon diverse Male aus unterschiedlichen Gründen über die letzten Jahre angeschrieben und nie eine Antwort bekommen. Finde es vor allem schade, da Sicklines in ihrem Bericht zum 2006er Ndiza damals geschrieben haben, dass Morewood eine so kleine Firma ist, die sich noch persönlich und gern um ihre Kunden kümmert... Times have changed I guess


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

Für meinen Fall betreffend ist das keine gute Idee, da ich nicht bei Facebook bin und nur wegen dem Problem eine Anmeldung für nicht sinnvoll halte.


----------



## san_andreas (13. August 2013)

Ach komm, Prism ist überall !


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. August 2013)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Ach komm, Prism ist überall !


 
Nee, Alter lass mal lieber gut sein


----------



## Ibna (13. August 2013)

@ Freerider1504

wie haste denn deinen Daumen angeknackst? hoffe es ist nocht zu schlimm.
will ja nicht nerven, aber mir wurde ein Wert von 330mm bei einem M Rahmen mitgeteilt und der kommt mir doch sehr tief vor. Falls der allerdings stimmen sollte, weiß ich welcher Rahmen 100%ig als nächster kommt


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2013)

Du nervst nicht mein Guter, keine Sorge. Hatte nur Schlammreifen drauf und wollte dir keinen verfälschten Wert zukommen lassen, deswegen hat es sich etwas verzögert. Keine Sorge habe dich nicht vergessen, wenn alles im "Urzustand" ist, gebe ich dir die Werte für den M und L Rahmen durch.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (14. August 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> @ Freerider1504
> 
> wie haste denn deinen Daumen angeknackst? hoffe es ist nocht zu schlimm.
> will ja nicht nerven, aber mir wurde ein Wert von 330mm bei einem M Rahmen mitgeteilt und der kommt mir doch sehr tief vor. Falls der allerdings stimmen sollte, weiß ich welcher Rahmen 100%ig als nächster kommt



Hey, mir kommts grad...äh, ich kann meinen "M" mit Highroller und Supra D heute oder morgen mal vermessen, kein Thema!


(Meinen Rahmen kannst dann gerne gleich dazukaufen )


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. August 2013)

@Ibna

Daumen hab ich mir beim 24h Race The Night zerstört, in nem Wiesenstück etwas zu schnell gewesen und voll eingeschlagen 

-------------------------------------------------------

Nochmal zum Thema schleifende Dämpferfeder.

Diese Adapter passen nicht, auch wenn K9 es vorgibt. Habe es bei 3 verschiedenen BOS Federn probiert 





Ergebnis der schleifenden Feder wird immer schlimmer, aber jetzt auch schon egal


----------



## Ibna (14. August 2013)

Sag mal bist du denn der einzige mit dem Schleifproblem? Es gibt doch bestimmt mehrere Leute die eine Harte Feder in dem Rahmen fahren. Oder ist BOS noch etwas dicker als Fox? bin mir ziemlich sicher das Mick Hannah was härteres als eine 275er Feder gefahren ist...


----------



## Ibna (14. August 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> (Meinen Rahmen kannst dann gerne gleich dazukaufen )



Das hängt von unterschiedlichen Aspekten ab. Als erstes würde ich sowieso am liebsten einen Vivid fahren (das soll wohl aber nicht funktionieren) dann ob ich den Rahmen mit einer 300er Feder könnte (siehe Freeriders Probleme) und wie die Geo nun endgültig ist.
Das alles gepaart mit deiner Preisvorstellung und meinem verfügbaren Budget ergibt dann die Möglichkeit den Rahmen kaufen zu wollen


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du denn der einzige mit dem Schleifproblem? Es gibt doch bestimmt mehrere Leute die eine Harte Feder in dem Rahmen fahren. Oder ist BOS noch etwas dicker als Fox? bin mir ziemlich sicher das Mick Hannah was härteres als eine 275er Feder gefahren ist...


 
Angeblich bin ich der Einzige, wo das Problem auftaucht. Kann ich mir aber nicht vorstellen 

Vor Allem verstehe ich nicht warum BOS plötzlich Federn anbietet, die massiv dickere Windungen haben als die alten. Die 250er Feder ist im Vergleich zur 275er richtig filigran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paddinho (16. August 2013)

Paddinho schrieb:


> besser spät als nie - mein aktuelles Arbeitsbike



Da ich mein Kwela doch etwas mehr als nur als Arbeitsrad nutzen will, hab ich doch eine Federgabel und Stollenreifen montiert. Sieht jetzt auch optisch besser aus find ich.


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Sieht jetzt definitiv besser aus


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. August 2013)

@_Freerider1504_

bekommst du eig deinen Rahmen ersetzt ?
ich hab an meinem Morewood hinten am hinterbau risse im Lack bei der Dämpferaufnahme entdeckt
und bekomme einen neuen hinterbau ersetzt evtl auch kompletten Rahmen.
also Supporttech. top !


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. August 2013)

Nein, mein Rahmen wird nur geschweißt und dann lackiert.

Support ist der letzte Dreck


----------



## Downhillalex02 (16. August 2013)

verstehe ich nicht 
ich habe mit dem herrn Harr von Sportsnut geschrieben und er hat alles zu Morewood geleitet . ging super Fix


----------



## Freerider1504 (17. August 2013)

Ich habe mich sogar mit Hr. Harr getroffen.
Er hat leider keinen Einfluss auf die Entscheidung von Morewood. Morewood ist absolut nicht kulant und stellt sich quer.


----------



## Ibna (20. August 2013)

@ Freerider1504

Bezogen auf das Thema im Bilder Thread 

Oha, da hoffe ich aber dass du dich vermessen hast 
alles über 360mm ist nicht akzeptabel für mich. Also hab einen Dude aus Norwegen gefragt, der meinte, dass sein 10er Makulu 363mm Tretlager hat (bis Mitte Tretlager) mit frischen Reifen.
Wenn die +22mm von Morewood zutreffen sollte das BB bei 357 bei mir liegen (mit runtergefahrenen High Rollern > Nabenmitte liegt bei 335) 
Mit Offsetbuchsen und frischen Reifen könnte man das Tretlager unter 360mm halten, sollte die Angabe korrekt sein. Aber das war auch der Grund weshalb ich immer nachgefragt habe, weil es da wohl tolleranzgrenzen von bis zu 1cm gibt.
Hmm schaumerma.
Danke schon mal für Messen!


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. August 2013)

Makulu von meinem Kumpel


----------



## Ibna (20. August 2013)

Habs schon im action thread gesehen. ist der Dude so groß, oder sitzt der die ganze zeit? Der Sattel sieht mal mega hoch aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 152687 (28. August 2013)

*Morewood Izimu DH ´09
 Rahmen handgeschliffen RAW
 Marzocchi 888 RC
 Marzocchi Rocco R
 Sixpack Kamikaze LRS
 Sixpack Kefü
 Sixpack Icon Pedale
Avid Code in silber
 FSA Gravity Lenker
 Raceface Griffe
 FUNN Vorbau*


----------



## Ibna (28. August 2013)

Schickes Izimu ( ist aber das 07/08er Modell) 

Bin mal auf die 14er Modelle gespannt... freue mich auf die Eurobike


----------



## m-g-d (30. August 2013)

2012er Zama mit 888, geschmiedeter Race Face und einem Fox Van RC

nix Carbon Rahmen oder Carbon Kurbel, nix Luftfederelemente und wie auf dem Bild:

15,89 kg, einfach geil !!!


----------



## Wolfplayer (31. August 2013)

bau da mal noch einen gscheiten Daempfer ein


----------



## m-g-d (1. September 2013)

Ich  wollte auch erst einen Roco WC einbauen, muss aber sagen das der Van RC echt überaschend gut seinen Job macht, spare auf einen Bos Stoy ;-) aber das hat echt Zeit, da der Fox echt gut für mich passt, denke auch das man keine 5000 Einstellungen braucht....Gruß Tomas


----------



## Wolfplayer (1. September 2013)

vieleicht hatten sie ja bei Fox od. Morewood fuer 2012 etwas am Daempfer angepasst, aber in meinem 2011er Izimu war der Van Mist stets am durchschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-g-d (1. September 2013)

also durchgeschlagen ist er bei mir noch nie, werde aber jetzt erstmal auf einen Roco WC mit 70mm Weg umbauen, da ich dann auch 18mm mehr Federweg habe ;-)


----------



## Deleted 152687 (2. September 2013)

ich fahr in meinem izimu nen 241´er Dämpfer mit 76mm hub und ner 350´er Feder. Das ganze bei fahrfertigen 86kg. Bis jetzt noch nicht durchgeschlagen.


----------



## Ibna (2. September 2013)

exposed schrieb:


> ich fahr in meinem izimu nen 241´er Dämpfer mit 76mm hub und ner 350´er Feder. Das ganze bei fahrfertigen 86kg. Bis jetzt noch nicht durchgeschlagen.



was? bei mir ist die 400er mit 75kg durchgehauen... fahre jetzt eine 450er im 12er Izimu


----------



## Deleted 152687 (2. September 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> was? bei mir ist die 400er mit 75kg durchgehauen... fahre jetzt eine 450er im 12er Izimu



hmm.. also bei mir geht das ohne probleme. auch bei hohen drops hab ich noch kein durchschlagen geschafft.


----------



## koniker (2. September 2013)

habt ihr euch auch mal gedanken gemacht den dämpfer gescheit einzustellen, statt einfach einzubauen und loszufahren?


----------



## Ibna (2. September 2013)

koniker schrieb:


> habt ihr euch auch mal gedanken gemacht den dämpfer gescheit einzustellen, statt einfach einzubauen und loszufahren?



wie sowas geht?


----------



## Wolfplayer (3. September 2013)

koniker schrieb:


> habt ihr euch auch mal gedanken gemacht den dämpfer gescheit einzustellen, statt einfach einzubauen und loszufahren?




der Van wurde bereits bei Morewood eingebaut 
und das er durchschlägt wurde damals in der Freeride bereits bemängelt als dort 180ger Freeridebikes getestet wurden 2011 

wie schon gesagt fahre ich nun den RC4 mit einer 250ger Feder bei ca. 75kg fahrfertig...und nichts schlägt mehr durch


----------



## spank_tobi (24. September 2013)

So siehts aktuell aus:

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/f/4o/r2/4or2j69lm3z1/large_20130924_175955.jpg?0


----------



## Ibna (26. September 2013)

Sehr gutes Izimu Tobi! Gefällt mir!


----------



## m-g-d (26. September 2013)

...habe fertig...

mein 2012er Zama mit 200mm Federweg vorne und hinten ;-)

*Marzocchi TST R Dämpfer   222mm (mit 70er FW daher hat das Zama 198mm FW)*
*Marzocchi Bomber 888 RC3   EVO V2*
*Laufradsatz Spank Spike   Race mit Hope Pro 2  Gunsmoke Naben*
*Renthal Fatbar 780mm   Lenker*
*Dartmoor DH Griffe*
*400er Marzocchi   Titanfeder*
*RaceFace Atlas DH 165mm   Kurbelsatz mit 36er Straitline Kettenblatt*
*Csixx Carbon   Kettenführung*
*Shimano XT Kassette   10-fach 11-32*
*Schaltwerk Sram X9   10-fach (mit Pop Lock)*
*Schalthebel Sram X9   10-fach *
*Dartmoor** Rage 2 Direct   Mount 45-50mm *
*Schwalbe Muddy Mary FR   26*2.4 Vorne und Hinten*
*26 Zoll Schwalbe SV   Schläuche*
*Pedale Straitline AMP in   Titansilber*
*Tune schwarzes Stück   Carbon Sattelstütze mit Ritchey Sattel und Carbon Klemme*
*Bremse Formula The One   mit RX Hebeln 203mm und 180mm Disc  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (27. September 2013)

Das Zama hat die selbe Übersetzung wie  das Izimu, sollte daher also max 185mm (mit 70mm HUB im Dämpfer) haben. hat doch stndardmäßig einen 222er Dämpfer verbaut


----------



## m-g-d (27. September 2013)

Ibna schrieb:


> Das Zama hat die selbe Übersetzung wie  das Izimu, sollte daher also max 185mm (mit 70mm HUB im Dämpfer) haben. hat doch stndardmäßig einen 222er Dämpfer verbaut




Das 2012er Zama hat 180mm Federweg im Serienzustand mit 222mm Van RC mit 63mm Weg.

180mm durch 63mm gleich 2,86 macht bei jetzt 70mm einen Radweg von 200mm.

Gruß Tomas

PS.: Habe es auch ohne Dämpfer am Rad gemessen, ich kam mit Zollstock auf 205mm also denke ich schon das es stimmt


----------



## Ibna (27. September 2013)

hmmm dachte 222er haben 70mm hub (in der regel)
ist ja auch egal. schicke möhre!
habe einen 222 mit 70mm hub ins izimu gebaut. nun mit 185mm federwegs und einer modernen geo die nach vorne geht


----------



## Ibna (27. September 2013)

Also das interessiert mich jetzt. Hast du die info der 63mm Hub ausgemessen oder von der Morewood Homepage? Denn ich habe noch nie von so einem Dämpferverhältnis gehört. Bin wirklich interessiert (man lernt ja nie aus).


----------



## m-g-d (8. Oktober 2013)

den Fox Van RC 222mm gibt es mit 63 und den Standard 70mm Federweg
Habe es auch nachgemessen ;-)


mein morewood ist jetzt im Traumzustand ;-) 15,8kg wie auf dem Bild:


----------



## m-g-d (8. Oktober 2013)

...das Shova ST von meiner Frau...als Mini Downhiller aufgebaut ;-)


----------



## Ibna (9. Oktober 2013)

Zama sieht schnieke aus! Schleift der Reifen am Sitzrohr, wenn der DÄmpfer durchhaut?
Habe mein Izimu jetzt mit einem 222/70mm Dämpfer ausgestattet.Bild folgt, aber die Geo verspricht ziemlich viel.


----------



## m-g-d (9. Oktober 2013)

Nein da schleift nichts ;-) passt Haargenau, habe es natürlich erstmal ohne Dämpfer probiert ob es passt ;-)


----------



## guido21 (9. Oktober 2013)

Also bei meinem Zama ist es ein echter 222x70 (gemessen).



Ibna schrieb:


> hmmm dachte 222er haben 70mm hub (in der regel)
> ist ja auch egal. schicke möhre!
> habe einen 222 mit 70mm hub ins izimu gebaut. nun mit 185mm federwegs und einer modernen geo die nach vorne geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido21 (9. Oktober 2013)

Auch bei meinem Zama schleift gar nichts, auch nicht bei voller Dämpferausnutzung (inkl. allen Geo welche mit  XPI möglich sind).



m-g-d schrieb:


> Nein da schleift nichts ;-) passt Haargenau, habe es natürlich erstmal ohne Dämpfer probiert ob es passt ;-)


----------



## Hoppl (20. November 2013)

Neues Spielzeug:






Reifen sind noch von der alten CC-Feile und werden demnächst getauscht.
Bash kommt noch dran.
Dann sollte das Radl unter 13,5kg bleiben.


----------



## Ibna (24. November 2013)

Sexy!


----------



## Ibna (26. November 2013)

@ Hoppl

Je mehr ich mir das Sukuma angucke, desto geiler finde ich die Pike in dem Rad! Bis jetzt wirklich das einzige Rad in dem ich die Gabel passend finde.


----------



## Hoppl (28. November 2013)

Hmm, muss dich leider enttäuschen... Ist "nur" ne Revelation 
Trotzdem danke


----------



## koniker (29. November 2013)

ich find die neuen rahmen von morewood nicht so schön wie die alten... die waren so schön klotzig und ultra panzermäßig <3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-g-d (7. Dezember 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (7. Dezember 2013)

G.


----------



## freebob (8. Dezember 2013)

An der Ausstattung gibts wohl nix zu meckern  Hab auch ein Zama und will wahrscheinlich ebenfalls einen Vivid Dämpfer einbauen. Was für einen Tune hast du genommen, High?


----------



## m-g-d (8. Dezember 2013)

Habe einen

Rebound M
Compression H

, war heute das erste mal mit dem Bike auf dem HT.

Einfach Sahne !!!


----------



## Ibna (12. Dezember 2013)

Neue Gabel und Dämpfer? Wolltest du die Karre nicht verkaufen?


----------



## freebob (12. Dezember 2013)

@m-g-d
Danke für die Info  Hab vorsichtshalber auch mal bei Sportsnut nachgefragt, die meinten auch das wäre bei dem Rahmen die beste Wahl. Da mein Van RC nicht nur unbefriedigende Performance bietet, sondern auch noch Öl verliert und ruckelig anspricht , wirds wohl höchste Zeit


----------



## Gap______Jumper (13. Dezember 2013)

Mal ein kleines Update:





ca. 13.900g (plusminus 50g)

PS: 216x63mm Dämpfer ergibt rechnerisch und gemessen einen Federweg von 162mm am Heck! Mit Seriendämpfer Van RC 222x70mm waren es gemessen 180mm!


----------



## freebob (13. Dezember 2013)

> PS: 216x63mm Dämpfer ergibt rechnerisch und gemessen einen Federweg von  162mm am Heck! Mit Seriendämpfer Van RC 222x70mm waren es gemessen  180mm!


 Lustigerweise steht auf der Morewood-Homepage nach wie vor 222x63. Was wohl eine Zeitlang auch von Sportsnut so weitergegeben wurde, bis die mal nachgemessen haben 


Die Straitline Kettenführung habe ich auch seit ein paar Monaten, will nix anderes mehr


----------



## Gap______Jumper (13. Dezember 2013)

Kefü geb ich dir soweit recht, werde aber wohl dennoch mal mit CFK probieren!

Das nachmessen habe ich ja auch angeregt, da ich zwar den Rahmen, nicht aber den Federweg haben wollte!


----------



## m-g-d (13. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt wird es Kurios...ich hatte in meinem Zama einen 222mm Dämpfer mit 63er Federweg. Ich habe das gemessen !
Ebenso habe ich bei 63mm Federweg am Rad 180mm bei 70mm 200mm Federweg.

Alles habe ich gemessen, mit Wasserwaage etc. und was sagt ihr nun ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (13. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habs am Izimu 2012 gemessen und da habe ich einen effektiven FW mit einem 222x70mm Dämpfer von 175mm! Morewood hat den Fehler schon seit Jahren auf der Hompage. Leider gibt auch jedes Internetportal den Rädern einen anderen Federweg als der Hersteller.... z.B. nach wiw vor 215mm für das neue Izimu statt 200mm die es eigentlich hat oder haben sollte...


----------



## Gap______Jumper (13. Dezember 2013)

Hast du den Elastomer auf der Kolbenstange für den Hub mitgemessen?


----------



## Stolem (13. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht sollte ich bei meinem ShovaLT auch mal nachmessen?  Des soll ja 193 haben. 7.6 das bei 222x70 - Sollte definitiv hinkommen, habe mal bei nem Durchschlag den Reifen am Sattel gespürt und das sind ca 20cm.

Bin grad am hin und her überlegen wie ich mit dem Rad verfahre. Ich glaube ich werde es ordentlich abspecken und dann als Light-DH fahren. Generell gefällt es mir immer noch sehr gut.
Ich glaub ich werd nächstes Jahr im Sommer mal ne Dorade probieren. Die Performance taugt mir, ist halt die Frage wie sie sich im Shova machen würde


----------



## Ibna (13. Dezember 2013)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Hast du den Elastomer auf der Kolbenstange für den Hub mitgemessen?



jo komplett.


----------



## freebob (14. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt bei mir auch mal nachgemessen, 70mm. Am original verbauten Van RC.


----------



## FeliXtreme (14. Dezember 2013)

@ Gap Jumper: 
Wie genau hast du den Federweg bei der entsprechenden Dämpferlänge/ bzw. Hub errechnet?
Schönes Zama 

@ Ibna: 
Fährst du im Izimu 2012 einen 222x70mm (175mm) Dämpfer? Funktioniert das ohne weiteres, oder gibt es da Probleme,  z.B., dass der Reifen am Sattelrohr anschlägt (XPI Einstellung hat auch nen Einfluss).


----------



## Ibna (14. Dezember 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## Ibna (14. Dezember 2013)

Jo habe im 12er Izimu nen 222x70mm Vivid mit 550x2,75" Feder eingebaut. Das XPI hab ich im mittleren Bereich (C und A glaube ich). Der Reifen schleift eigentlich nicht (habe ohne Feder den Dämpfer voll komprimiert).


----------



## Gap______Jumper (15. Dezember 2013)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> @ Gap Jumper:
> Wie genau hast du den Federweg bei der entsprechenden Dämpferlänge/ bzw. Hub errechnet?
> Schönes Zama



Tretlager fixiert, Achsmitte der Steckachse vom Boden aus gemessen mit dem Seriendämpfer (ohne Feder), der Dämpfer hat einen Kolbenhub von 70mm, macht bei den gemessenen 180mm ein Übersetzungsverhältnis von 2.57.
Mit dem neuen Dämpfer ergibt das dann 162mm Federweg an der Raderhebungskurve!
Zuvor hatte ich das schon eine Zeichnung angefertigt, um die aus dem 216mm Dämpfer resultierende Geometrie zu erfahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotcha (20. Dezember 2013)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig gut! 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## brussels*sprouts (20. Dezember 2013)




----------



## LB Jörg (20. Dezember 2013)

Sieht schnell aus 

G.


----------



## freebob (22. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt endlich mit vernünftigem Dämpfer


----------



## Gap______Jumper (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin freebob,

ich würde den Dämpfer zwecks ungefederter Masse umdrehen, also Piggyback nach vorn, nicht unten!


----------



## koniker (24. Dezember 2013)

ich find ja ehrlich gesagt die neueren morewoods nicht mehr so schön.. du sind so rund.
mir gefällt das markante eckige von früher total gut, weils einfach total panzermäßig aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m-g-d (29. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute,

habe gestern nochmal nachgemessen.

Sorry hatte mich geirrt mein Zama hat auch nur 180mm Federweg mit einem 222mm mal 70mm Dämpfer...
habe es gestrn nochmal genau kontrolliert.


----------



## 6.0 (5. Januar 2014)

Servus zusammen,

2 Fragen 

1. Kann man im Morewood Makulu / BOS Stoy Rare auch die Offsetbuchsen von Burgtec fahren?

2. Hab gehört, man kann den BOS STOY RARE- also das Piggy auf Luft umbauen lassen!

BOS hat ja eigentlich Stickstoff in seinem Piggy! Hat jemand mit so einen Umbau schon erfahrungen gemacht?

Bzw.gibt es einen spürbaren UNTERSCHIED zwischen dem STICKSTOFF und der "normalen" LUFT? 

Über Antworten würde ich mich riesig freuen!

Danke


----------



## FeliXtreme (5. Januar 2014)

Also, da Luft zu gut 78% aus Stickstoff besteht sollte auch Luft möglich sein, beim DHX3, 5... soll ist auch Stickstoff vorgeschrieben Luft geht aber auch.


----------



## 6.0 (8. Januar 2014)

Und das mit OFFSET - also exzentrische Buchsen?

Geht das wirklich nur bei speziellen Rahmen?

Würde man da etwas "zerstören" kaputt machen?


----------



## freebob (8. Januar 2014)

> Also, da Luft zu gut 78% aus Stickstoff besteht sollte auch Luft möglich sein, beim DHX3, 5... soll ist auch Stickstoff vorgeschrieben Luft geht aber auch.


Nachteil bei Luftbefüllung: Man hat die natürliche Luftfeuchtigkeit im Dämpfer. Außerdem wirkt der enthaltene Sauerstoff korridierend, lässt Gummi (Dichtungen) altern. Ob das zu vernachlässigen ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber wenn es egal wäre, frage ich mich warum die Hersteller dann nicht gleich gewöhnliche Luft nehmen


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (8. Januar 2014)

Was willst Du denn damit erreichen?
Tieferes Tretlager? Dann kannst im Fahren den Acker pfügen


----------



## 6.0 (8. Januar 2014)

Klar - tieferes Tretlager - flacherer Lenkwinkel!

Das Tretlager ist ja beim Makulu recht hoch 

Kann man da nun welche einbauen, oder nicht?  

Danke für die Antworten


----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. Januar 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Nachteil bei Luftbefüllung: Man hat die natürliche Luftfeuchtigkeit im Dämpfer. Außerdem wirkt der enthaltene Sauerstoff korridierend, lässt Gummi (Dichtungen) altern. Ob das zu vernachlässigen ist, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. Aber wenn es egal wäre, frage ich mich warum die Hersteller dann nicht gleich gewöhnliche Luft nehmen



RockShox z.B. nimmt nach einem Service auch nur Luft auf, es sei denn, jemand hat eine Stickstoffhochdruckdämpferpumpe..  Und was Gummi und andere Kunststoffe deutlich stärker und zu Lebzeiten erkennbar altern lässt ist, neben div. anderen Strahlungen, UV-Licht!

ÄT 6.0
Wenn du Offset-Buchsen verwenden möchtest, dann solltest du zuvor irgendwie testen, ob das HR an's Sitzrohr stößt oder es zu einer anderen Kollision von Rahmenteilen kommt, wenn du dir sicher bist, dass dies nicht der Fall ist und du den Eindruck hast, das Radl wird nur die für dich richtige Geometrie samt Fahrverhalten aufweisen, wenn du solche Buchsen verbaust, dann kannst du es machen!
Nach einem 100% Maßrahmen (inkl. technischer Zeichnung) konnte ich mir z.B. sicher sein, dass ich das Fahrverhalten eines Zama mit 216x63er Dämpfers und "nur noch" 162mm Federweg am Heck haben möchte!


----------



## 6.0 (9. Januar 2014)

@ GAP_JUMPER!

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Auskunft 

Ich sehe schon, du kennst dich damit sehr gut aus!
Wenn du die technische Zeichunung vom Makulu anschaust, denkst du, dass OffsetBuchsen funktionieren könnten?

Grüße,
6.0


----------



## 6.0 (9. Januar 2014)

@Gap_JUMPER,

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

So wie du die Problematik beschreibst, denke ich, dass du einen großen Durchblick hast 

Wenn du die Geometrie vom Makulu anschaust, denkst du, dass ich OFFSET Buchsen einbauen kann?

Wäre cool, wenn du mir eine Antwort geben könntest! 

DANKE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap______Jumper (9. Januar 2014)

Moin,

lerne gerade für Klausuren, deshalb ist mit Antworten nicht so einfach.. 

Grundsätzlich sehe ich kein Problem darin, Offset-Buchsen zu verbauen. Eine konkrete technische Zeichnung habe ich leider nicht vorliegen und wird Morewood sicher auch nicht herausgeben bzgl. Kopieunterbindung in Fernost.
Welche Maße die Buchsen haben können, hängt ja ersteinmal davon ab, ob du diese extra anfertigen lässt oder fertige kaufst. Da du diese theoretisch in eine Nullstellung bringen kannst sowie auch die Möglichkeit besteht, das Tretlager anzuheben etc. kannst du es einfach ausprobieren. Problem ist nur, dass sich die Buchsen drehen können und es während der Fahrt doch zu einer Kollision kommen kann. Wenn der Haftreibungskoeffizient zwischen den Bauteilen hoch genug ist (also höher als die auftretenden Kraftspitzen im Fahrbetrieb) sollte es jedoch kein Problem darstellen! -> Kurzum: benutz zur Not weniger bis gar kein Fett bei der Montage!

Ahnung, naja, es lässt sich vieles recht einfach durch nachdenken in die richtige Richtung lösen! 

PS: Hast du denn schon einen ZeroStack-Steuersatz?


----------



## 6.0 (9. Januar 2014)

Was ist denn ein ZeroStack ? - bzw. welche Funktion hat der denn? 

Ist das nicht einfach ein semi-integrierter Steuersatz? 

Mein aktueller Steuersatz ist ein Acros AisX-225R!

Würdest du mir wohl einen anderen empfehlen? 

P.S. Fährst du auch ein Makulu?


----------



## Gap______Jumper (10. Januar 2014)

Gap______Jumper schrieb:


> Zama mit 216x63er Dämpfer



Habe den Acros AisX 325 tapered für 1 1/8", unten ZS49 mit 7.3mm Bauhöhe. Der Hope ZS könnte etwas flacher. bauen.


----------



## kopfkissen (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## Ibna (12. Januar 2014)

6.0 schrieb:


> @Gap_JUMPER,
> 
> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
> 
> ...



Also worauf du achten musst ist, ob die Hinterbauhebel quasi "umschlagen" beim einfedern. das passiert bei vielen virtuellen Hinterbauten (Iron Horse, Giant etc). Wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, kannst auf jeden Fall die Buchsen einbauen. Würd ich auch jedem empfehlen  Ob der Reifen schleift wäre nicht so schlimm, da die Hinterbaukinematik eh krass progressive ist und man nur selten den kompletten Federweg benutzt... und wenn er schleift hat man einfach einen "durchschlagschutz" und ggf bremsspuren  hatte ich am alten izimu auch.... schon den Dämpfer


----------



## goin (18. Januar 2014)

Noch mal mein Kalula; bevor es in den nächsten Tagen zerlegt wird.
Der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf falls jemand Interesse hat


----------



## 6.0 (18. Januar 2014)

Mit wieviel SAG fahrt ihr denn euer Makulu??

Sicher, dass Morewood 40% SAG empfiehlt??

Ist das nicht ein wenig sehr viel?! :/

Grüße 

P.S. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit TITANFEDER / bzw. Cane Creek Federn im MAKULU???

Danke für die Antworten!

Grüße


----------



## Ibna (19. Januar 2014)

Die 40% werden vorgeschlagen, da die Anlenkung so progressiv ist (wie beim TR450). Deswegen ist das Tretlager auch vermeintlich so hoch. Denke aber mal, dass man dem entgegenwirken kann, indem man einfach die Druckstufe ein wenig rausnimmt im Dämpfer und dafür eine härtere Feder fährt. kannst es dann also wie andere DH Rahmen mit ca.30% SAG fahren.


----------



## PhatBiker (29. Januar 2014)

das Ndiza ist meins und das Showa ist von Kolja90.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ibna (2. Februar 2014)

Moin,

verkaufe mein Izimu Rahmen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/321215-morewood-izimu-2012-in-m-optional-mit-komponenten


----------



## FeliXtreme (2. Februar 2014)

Welchen Tune hast beim Rock Shox Kage RC? Und was ist das genau für ein Steuersatz von Works Components http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/full-headsets---most-common-sizes-15-c.asp ?
Wie groß bist du? (Hab schon eins in L  )


----------



## Ibna (5. Februar 2014)

Weiß nicht mehr welcher genau das ist. Der Kage ist ein M/M Tune... Größe M bei 175cm


----------



## freebob (15. Februar 2014)

Fertig für die Saison 2014


----------



## FeliXtreme (15. Februar 2014)

Gefällt. Hat es einen praktischen Grund warum der Ausgleichsbehälter nach hinten zeigt?


----------



## Freerider1504 (16. Februar 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Gefällt. Hat es einen praktischen Grund warum der Ausgleichsbehälter nach hinten zeigt?



Bessere Schmierung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (16. Februar 2014)

Sorum soll man ja mehr ungefederte Masse haben, hab aber beide Positionen probiert und ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied gemerkt. Wenn das mit der Schmierung stimmt, umso besser  Hauptgrund für die Montage mit Piggy Back unten war bei mir die besser Optik


----------



## manbearpig (16. Februar 2014)

Vielleich hab ich da einen Denkfehler, aber die Schmierung der Dichtung und der Kolbenstange ist doch besser, wenn der Dämpfer andersrum eingebaut ist. Über Optik kann man ja nicht streiten, Piggy gehört aber nach vorn


----------



## Ibna (16. Februar 2014)

Finde rein optisch den Ausgleichbehälter vorn, aber denke mal nicht, dass es irgendeinen "fühlbaren" Unterschied gibt. Sonst schöne Möhre

Vllt noch ne Reverb/ was vergleichbares rein und dann wäre das Teil ein top "longtravel Enduro"/"Superenduro"/"lightfreerider"/"extreme allmountain"/ oder einfach ein gutes Allroundrad


----------



## freebob (16. Februar 2014)

Was die Schmierung je nach Lage des Dämpfers angeht, es gibt ja sogar einige Rahmen wie zB das Propain Rage, wo der Dämpfer auf dem Kopf eingebaut wird. Von daher mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen. 


Ibna schrieb:


> Vllt noch ne Reverb/ was vergleichbares rein und dann wäre das Teil ein top "longtravel Enduro"/"Superenduro"/"lightfreerider"/"extreme allmountain"/ oder einfach ein gutes Allroundrad


Für Touren und Trailgeballer habe ich noch mein Ragley Bagger. Deswegen nehme ich das Zama nur für Bikeparkbesuche und Spots in der Umgebung, da brauche ich keine Variostütze.


----------



## Ibna (16. Februar 2014)

Oder so! viel Spaß damit!


----------



## m-g-d (18. Februar 2014)

Hi,
so jetzt habe ich seit heute den DSP Dueler in meinem Morewood, vielleicht werde ich Testcenter für die Jungs die demnächst den Vertrieb von DSP machen, werde ihn erstmal selbst ausgiebig testen ;-) Also von der Verarbeitung etc. sieht er schonmal TOP aus...


----------



## Ibna (28. Februar 2014)

So im DH Bereich bin ich weg von Morewood. Ndiza und Shova stehen aber noch. Hier mal der neue Gerät!






Mist Bild aber der Sommer ist ja auch noch nicht da


----------



## draussen (8. März 2014)

Ich habe jetzt auch mal wieder ein Morewood. Findsch gut!


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. März 2014)

Sehr geil


----------



## draussen (9. März 2014)

Joa, fährt sich auch ungemein gut. Die Kiste schlägt sich tapfer bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten und ist angenehm kippelig. Der Lenkwinkel wird vorerst nicht verändert, da war ich mal am überlegen ob aber das macht mir Spaß so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoppl (11. März 2014)

War noch leicht feucht in Pisgah...


----------



## FeliXtreme (11. März 2014)

Steht zum Verkauf, da Umstieg auf Enduro/ FR: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arge&utm_campaign=social&utm_source=bm_sharer


----------



## Kurze-Hosen-EV (12. März 2014)

Makulu 2010 in Large


----------



## hixx (13. März 2014)

Makulu 2011 in S, endlich fahrbereit


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. März 2014)

Schönes Makulu, viel Spaß mit dem Bock und ich drück dir die Daumen das es hält


----------



## kerosin84 (14. März 2014)

Echt schöne Morewoods hier!!!


----------



## kerosin84 (14. März 2014)

Hier ein Paar Updates von meinem Tannenbaum 
Laufräder :
Spank Spike Evo 35 mit Saphim x-Ray speichen und Hope Pro 2 Naben 
Kurbel:
Hammerschmidt mit allem was so dazu gehört
Die Zugführung wurde auch komplet neu überarbeitet.
Neue Stahlflexleitungen wurden verlegt und SwissStop Beläge verbaut , bei der Gelegenheit wurden auch gleich neue Floatingscheiben verbaut.
Sorry,für die schlechte Bildquali!!
Ich hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.

_*Ready2ride 2014!!*_


----------



## koniker (18. März 2014)

nettes buzi, hatte auch mal ein schwarzes


----------



## TO21 (23. März 2014)

Hallo, hab vor ein Morewood izimu von 2011 oder hier im Bikemarkt eins mit Sonderlackierung von 2013 zu kaufen.
Kann mir jemand was zu dem Bike berichten ?
Halten die Laufräder ?
Genutzt wird das bike dann ausschließlich auf Hometrails, Local DH und Bikepark.
Würd mich über Nachricht freuen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (23. März 2014)

FeliXtreme schrieb:


> Ich weiße dezent auf Post Nr. 1754 hin
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/morewood-bikes-user-gallery.435263/page-71#post-11809018
> Steht zum Verkauf, da Umstieg auf Enduro/ FR: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arge&utm_campaign=social&utm_source=bm_sharer



Ich bin es nicht so oft gefahren und war zwar nicht im Park...
Gut funktionierender Eingelenker mit leicht rückwärtiger Radhebungskurve, rollt gut über Hindernisse. Besser als manche Viergelenker. Als highendracemaschine würde ich es nicht beschreiben... Je schneller, desto besser funktioniert es. wartungsarm. 
Vielleicht geben andere noch ihren Meinung noch dazu ab.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. März 2014)

Servus,

schickes Izumi!

Anbei der aktuelle Stand meines Shovas:





Cockpit:




Hat schonmal jemand von euch einen Winkelsteuersatz im Shova verbaut? 

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## Schönauer_RIDER (26. März 2014)

Ich habe mir meinen kleinen Traum auch letztens erfüllt


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2014)

Da sind ja mal wieder ein paar echt schöne Sorglosbikes am Start 

G.


----------



## Jierdan (28. März 2014)

Mein frisch zusammengestelltes Zama. Noch nicht bergab getestet, aber rund um den Acker fühlt sich das schon mal sehr dynamisch an!


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. April 2014)

DH´ler für die anstehende Saison, nachdem das Morewood gerissen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. April 2014)

Das ist ein Morewood-Thread! 

Ist dein Makulu etwa schon wieder kaputt? Ich bin absolut kein Yt Fan, aber der Rahmen schaut gut aus.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

@Freerider: hast du den Rahmen einzeln bekommen ?


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. April 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das ist ein Morewood-Thread!
> 
> Ist dein Makulu etwa schon wieder kaputt? Ich bin absolut kein Yt Fan, aber der Rahmen schaut gut aus.
> 
> ...



Ich bin kein Morewood Fan mehr, die haben bei mir bis in alle Ewigkeit verkackt.

Der Rahmen ist nicht mehr kaputt, habe ich selbst schweißen lassen und behalte ihn als Ersatzrahmen.



san_andreas schrieb:


> @Freerider: hast du den Rahmen einzeln bekommen ?



Nein, hab das Komplettrad gekauft und komplett zerlegt


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Ist ja so gut wie nix übrig geblieben.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. April 2014)

Nur Rahmen, Steuersatz, Bremsen - der Rest ist anders.


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2014)

Hast mal ne Partlist ?


----------



## Wolfplayer (2. April 2014)

und am WE mit dem YT auf zur Hausabfahrt um die Ecke


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. April 2014)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> und am WE mit dem YT auf zur Hausabfahrt um die Ecke


 
Da waren wir gestern schon


----------



## Stolem (5. April 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich verkaufe schweren Herzens mein Morewood Shova LT!
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/362628-morewood-shova-lt-l

Falls also jemand Interesse und Lust hat, sich ein schickes Bike aufzubauen. Wir werden uns schon einig.

Den passenden Dämpfer gibt es auch in meiner Signatur!

Cheers!


----------



## Freerider1504 (7. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhillalex02 (7. April 2014)

verkaufe ein neuen Izimu Rahmen Grösse L
mit Rechnung und Dämpfer

siehe Bikemarkt !


----------



## snowbikerin (8. April 2014)

dann will ich meins auch mal hierher posten


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. April 2014)

Servus,

anbei mein Shova.









Neu sind:
-Hope Pro 2 / ZTR Arch Ex Laufräder
- Schwalbe Rocket Ron Reifen (für die schnelle Feierabendrunde)
- Renthal Carbon Lenker vom Enduro

Was noch kommt:
-Selle Flite Flow Sattel
-Works Winkelsteuersatz -1,5° (+ rot eloxieren)

Gewicht, so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen:
12,93 kg

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## dahansiradler (1. Mai 2014)

So alte liebe neu aufgelegt....
Reifen ein grad übrig gewesen und die Laufräder sind die xl crossmax und die halten schon die letzten 5jahre extrem gut durch..... Fragt bitte nicht nach dem Gewicht ;-) wichtiger is dass es geht......


----------



## -hr- (1. Mai 2014)

mein aktuelles Zuza...


----------



## -hr- (6. Mai 2014)




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (13. Mai 2014)

Servus,

anbei ein Update meines Shovas:





Neu sind:

- Flite Flow Sattel,
- Fat Albert Reifen,
- Works Components Steuersatz -1,5 Grad.

Todo:

Gabel von 150 auf 140mm traveln.

Grüße
Kalle


----------



## scapin (17. Mai 2014)

Habe ich mir jetzt zum 50'zigsten gegönnt


----------



## freebob (17. Mai 2014)

Wäre nicht meine Farbkombi, aber hat was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philip1000 (23. Mai 2014)

Dann Poste ich auch nochmal mein Update. Anstatt dem vivid r2c, bin ich auf Luft umgestiegen und habe den monarch plus eingebaut. Außerdem wurde das 5 Jahre alte XT Schaltwerk gegen ein neues Saint ausgetauscht!


----------



## Jierdan (23. Mai 2014)

Das Maschinchen sieht nach sooo viel Spaß aus ! 

Nur ohne Aufkleber wärs noch schöner^^ Und die Farbe vom Vorbau finde ich nirgends wieder : (


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2014)

Muss immer wieder feststellen dass die alte Schwinge so viel geiler aussieht als beim Zama oder neueren Izimu  Wie konnten die das nur ändern?? Wen interessiert schon Gewicht...


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Mai 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Muss immer wieder feststellen dass die alte Schwinge so viel geiler aussieht als beim Zama oder neueren Izimu  ..





G.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2014)

Sehe ich auch so. Das war noch schöne CNC-Fräsarbeit. Die neue Schwinge wird halt günstiger herzustellen sein


----------



## freebob (23. Mai 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das war noch schöne CNC-Fräsarbeit. Die neue Schwinge wird halt günstiger herzustellen sein


Jetzt wo du es sagst... So hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Naja, Spaß macht mir mein Zama trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (23. Mai 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst... So hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Naja, Spaß macht mir mein Zama trotzdem


Das glaube ich gern. Mir gefällt das Zama auch sehr gut.


----------



## philip1000 (23. Mai 2014)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Das Maschinchen sieht nach sooo viel Spaß aus !
> 
> Nur ohne Aufkleber wärs noch schöner^^ Und die Farbe vom Vorbau finde ich nirgends wieder : (



Erstmal danke! Freut mich das es gefällt! 

Zu der Vorbau-Farbe: Ich hatte die crank brothers 5050 verbaut mit einer silbernen und ner kupferfarbenen Platte... musste aber leider feststellen das es absolute Geldverschwendung war! Hatten nach ca. drei Touren extrem Spiel!


----------



## freebob (25. Mai 2014)

Weiß jemand welche Maße beim Steuersatz für das Zama gelten? Kann zu dem original verbauten Acros AiX-03 so gut wie nichts finden. Ich habe eine technische Zeichnung gefunden, aus der ich aber nur bedingt schlau geworden bin... Sah für mich nach ZS44 oben und EC52 unten aus, kann das sein?


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juni 2014)

Änderungen zum letzten Mal:

KeFü+Bashguard: MRP System 3 Slalom statt ?
Kurbel:  Shimano XT statt Shimano SLX
Steuersatz: Sixpack statt Acros
Gabel: Domain RC statt 888
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller statt Sunline
Bremsen: Avid Elixir R statt Shimano Deore


----------



## Guerill0 (4. August 2014)

Im Bikemarkt zu haben:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/418857-morewood-zama-freeride-bike-grosze-m-auch-enduro-dh


----------



## Clostridien (8. August 2014)

Seit 4 Tagen Besitzer eines Morewood Makulu. Erstes Fazit: Hammergeil.


----------



## evilthommy (9. August 2014)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was ich für nen Steuersatz für das 2011 makulu brauche ?  Und evtl auch einen empfehlen der aktuell verbaute ist nach 1.5 jahren und ca 40 tagen bikepark hinüber.


----------



## san_andreas (10. August 2014)

Das 2011er hat doch ein 1.5er Steuerrohr.
Da hätte ich einen CaneCreek in gutem Zustand für dich.


----------



## klmp77 (11. August 2014)




----------



## Amplify (28. August 2014)

Dann will ich mich meins mal nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. August 2014)

Gefällt mir an sich sehr gut, wundere mich aber über Vorbau (zu brachial; Empfehlung Ritchey Trail WCS), Griffe (diese Stopper auf der Innenseite sind unschön; Empfehlung ODI Yeti) und Sattel (zu weit vorne? Rahmen zu lang?)

Bei dem Sezup würde ich außerdem über eine KeFü nachdenken, hat der Rahmen eine Aufnahme, z.B. Für eine Dartmoor Simple?


----------



## Amplify (28. August 2014)

Erstmal danke für die Blumen. ;-)

Ja, den Vorbau hatte ich noch rumliegen bzw. habe den vom alten Bike genommen.

Habe aber auch schon überlegt gegen was schlankeres zu tauschen. 

Die Griffe sind, meiner Meinung nach Top (Sensus Swayze) aber dieser BMX Style Stopper ist halt Geschmackssache.

Rahmen passt, Sattel könnte sicher noch ein Stück nach hinten aber ich komm gut klar (ist meine "zur Arbeit fahr" Einstellung.  

Kefü hab ich eine von Shaman Racing.

Hatte ich auch erst dran aber da die Führungsrolle einen unsäglichen Krach macht hab ich das Teil direkt wieder demontiert. :-D

Zudem hab ich ein XT-Schaltwerk mit Shadow Plus und ich denke das reicht auch für's Grobe aus.


----------



## torquex (18. September 2014)

Servus - kleine technische Frage

würde gerne Offset Buchsen in einem 2009er Izimu verbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen welche ich da genau benötige und wo ich die her bekommen kann??

Danke & Gruß


----------



## san_andreas (18. September 2014)

Z.B. bei Burgtec oder hier:
http://www.offsetbushings.com


----------



## torquex (19. September 2014)

besten Dank! offsetbushings kannte ich noch nicht


----------



## san_andreas (19. September 2014)

Gerne !


----------



## 3K-Power (22. September 2014)

Hier mal mein Morewood.. Feines Spielzeug finde ich; macht mir ne Menge Spaß..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snap4x (28. September 2014)




----------



## hassel1976 (10. November 2014)

Hier mal mein Rad... ein Zula in XL, individuell aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (10. November 2014)

Nanu, hier passiert ja doch noch was  Schönes Bike, sieht nach Trailspaß aus


----------



## 3K-Power (10. November 2014)

Morewood scheint allgemein nicht stark vertreten zu sein.... Leider.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhatBiker (10. November 2014)

und genau deswegen werd ich mein Ndiza auch behalten.


----------



## Freerider1504 (11. November 2014)

Ich hätte nen Makulu Rahmen im Bikemarkt, falls es jemanden interessiert.


----------



## 3K-Power (11. November 2014)

...und ich hab nen Sukuma Rahmen mit Werksdämpfer (beides 400km) abzugeben...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hassel1976 (12. November 2014)

Morewood is halt kein Mainstream...Kriegt und sieht man eben nicht an jeder ecke.

Danke, wird noch n bißchen was dran tun - Vorbau etwas kürzer, Teleskopstütze - und bei den Pedalen wird ich vielleicht noch mal Flats probieren. Fühl mich manchmal bei technisch schweren Stellen etwas unsicher mit den Klicks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebob (12. November 2014)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich hätte nen Makulu Rahmen im Bikemarkt, falls es jemanden interessiert.


Verdammt, wenn ich mir nicht gerade eine neue Gabel geholt hätte..... Wenn du ihn in 3-4 Monaten noch haben solltest, komm ich vielleicht nochmal drauf zurück 

Dann mache ich die Tage mal ein Foto mit der neuen Gabel, damit das hier nicht einschläft 

Hier hat nicht zufällig jemand bei einem Zama das XPI Kit plus Offsetbuchsen montiert? Die Buchsen sind schon drin, hab schonmal geprüft wieviel Platz bleibt wenn die Schwinge voll einfedert. Denk mal auch mit dem XPI Kit zusätzlich dürfte es keine Probleme geben. Jetzt müsste nur noch Sports Nut mal in die Gänge kommen und mir das Kit liefern....  Die schnellsten sind die ja nicht gerade.


----------



## m-g-d (13. November 2014)

So nach einem 3/4 Jahr Abstinenz habe ich wieder ein Morewood ;-)

Hoffe es ist nächste Woche einsatzbereit ;-)


----------



## freebob (13. November 2014)

Jetzt mit neuer Gabel, eine Boxxer Team 2015 mit Charger Dämpfung. Konnte die Gabel noch nicht im Park testen, aber am Homespot, erster Eindruck: Super !




Sorry, leider nur Handyqualität


----------



## m-g-d (15. November 2014)

Ich habe fertig....ich finde es ganz gut, für auf die schnelle ein DH Bike aufbauen ;-)


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. November 2014)

als super einfaches DH Bike werde ich mein Izimu auch nie weggeben...heuer ist es bereits fein geputzt/gewartet im tiefen Winterschlaf


----------



## freebob (17. November 2014)

Weißt du zufällig den Lenkwinkel bei den alten Makulus? 65°?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (17. November 2014)

http://www.morewoodbikes.com/


----------



## freebob (18. November 2014)

Ja, der Link zu Morewood. Und jetzt?


----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2014)

Dann klickst du 4mal und findest eine 64 Grad angabe bei den 2013er Modellen.

Oder nur einmal  ---> klick --> http://www.morewoodbikes.com/bikes/makulu-26#section-geometry

Es sind aber widersprüchliche Jahres angaben auf der Seite . . . oben steht 2013 unten 2014.

2011 waren es aber auch schon oder nur 64Grad.

Kannst selber schauen --> http://www.sicklines.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/16784/size/big/cat
Es sind alle 2011er Modelle vertreten.


----------



## freebob (18. November 2014)

EDIT
...



> 2011 waren es aber auch schon oder nur 64Grad


Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (18. November 2014)

Bidde . . .


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. November 2014)

freebob schrieb:


> Ja, der Link zu Morewood. Und jetzt?


Das Denken werde ich dir nicht abnehmen.


----------



## freebob (18. November 2014)

Kalle Blomquist schrieb:


> Das Denken werde ich dir nicht abnehmen.


Das war so klar... 

Wenn du es mit dem Denken so draufhast, dann lies dir nochmal meinen Post durch. Da frage ich nach dem ALTEN Makulu. Das ja eine andere Geo hat als das aktuelle, sieht man ja schon auf dem Foto. Klar kann ich das jetzt googeln, aber wenn ich sowieso schon was schreibe kann ich ja nebenbei noch fragen. Wie man das halt manchmal macht in einer Konversation. Entschuldigung dass du deine Zeit verschwendet hast, weil du in meinem Post mehr Text lesen musstest.
EDIT
Die Morewood-Seite kenn ich natürlich. Da stehen immer nur nur die aktuellen Geometrien


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (18. November 2014)

Auf der Morewood-Homepage werden doch sowohl das neue 650b Makulu als auch das alte 26" Makulu aufgeführt. Bei dem alten hat sich meines Wissens nach an der Geo nicht viel getan.


----------



## freebob (18. November 2014)

Das mit 26" auf der Webseite ist das aktuelle/letzte, der Rahmen auf dem Foto ist 3-4 Jahre älter und hat eine andere Geometrie. 1° LW mehr oder weniger macht sich schon bemerkbar.

Sorry für Offtopic, Bilder bitte


----------



## FeliXtreme (20. November 2014)

Steht zum Verkauf, da Umstieg auf Enduro/ FR: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...arge&utm_campaign=social&utm_source=bm_sharer


----------



## freebob (20. November 2014)

Klassiker


----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Also, für 229,- nehm' ichs gleich.


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. November 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Also, für 229,- nehm' ichs gleich.



leg noch tausend € drauf und Du kannst mein Izimu kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (20. November 2014)

Korrigier ' doch mal den Preis im Markt ! Da steht 229,- !


----------



## FeliXtreme (20. November 2014)

Ab 229, verkaufe auch in Einzelteilen. Wer sich dafür interessieren sollte, wird sich die Angebote genauer ansehn.


----------



## hixx (23. November 2014)

nächstes Jahr kommt wohl noch ne Guide RS dran...


----------



## san_andreas (23. November 2014)

Super Rad ! Klassiker !


----------



## freebob (23. November 2014)

Immer gut


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. November 2014)

Schönes Makulu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hixx (23. November 2014)

Danke,

bin seit dem Charger-Upgrade auch wirklich wunschlos glücklich mit dem Rad.
Fahrwerk ist jetzt schön ausgeglichen und der Hinterbau fühlt sich echt nach bodenlos viele Reserven an.
Die Code sifft am Ausgleichsbehälter leider langsam extrem, daher muss da irgendwann mal was neues her.


----------



## Schönauer_RIDER (25. November 2014)

Ich habe mir mein Traum vom Izimu dieses Jahr verwirklicht. Bild ist nicht ganz up to date


----------



## LB Jörg (25. November 2014)

Aber nimm dir die Zeit und leg die Züge innen durch 

G.


----------



## freebob (2. Dezember 2014)

Vom letzten Wochenende in Malmedy. Die neue Gabel läuft super, und harmoniert perfekt mit dem Vivid


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Dezember 2014)

Endlich mal wieder ein Action Pic


----------



## Danny.B (7. Dezember 2014)

Hat noch jemand ein XPI Kit, daß er mir verkaufen möchte?


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Februar 2015)

4x Rad wird umgebaut und bekommt ein anderes Design - aktuell original in weiß N´diza Hardtail


----------



## san_andreas (2. Februar 2015)

Was hast du für einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser ? Vielleicht habe ich eine schöne Klemme für dich.


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (2. Februar 2015)

Servus,

anbei mein Shova:





Neu ist der 90er Thomson Elite Vorbau und der 3T Extendo Lenker.
Ich warte noch auf den SQLAB 311 Lenker, da der wesentlich mehr Rise hat.

Grüße!


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Februar 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Was hast du für einen Sattelrohrdurchmesser ? Vielleicht habe ich eine schöne Klemme für dich.



Ich schau morgen mal und geb dir Bescheid.danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeliXtreme (3. Februar 2015)

@*Freerider1504* 
Ich habe mir auch noch einen dunkel blauen Sixpack 34,9mm cockring (Sattelklemme) http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-Teile/Sattelklemmen/Menace-Sattelklemme-34-9mm.html besorgt. Ich kann dir die Sattelklemme mit versand bissl unter kaufpreis anbieten, sie ist eigentlich neu einmal kurz montiert gewesen, keine Gebrauchsspuren, Originalverpackung vorhanden.


----------



## Freerider1504 (3. Februar 2015)

Danke aber dunkelblau passt mal so gar nicht ins neue Farbkonzept.


----------



## AC-Stef (8. Februar 2015)

Hab mein 2011 Zama ein wenig mit Folie um gestyle!!!!


----------



## freebob (8. Februar 2015)

Mein Zama mit exzentrischem XPI-Lagerkit und Offsetbuschen. Jetzt ist das Tretlager ca 1cm tiefer, LW ca 64,5° und Kettenstreben bei 445mm. Habs so einmal probegefahren, fühlt sich richtig gut an. Aber wie das manchmal so kommt, ich hab mir ziemlich spontan einen Aurum Rahmen gekauft  Deswegen wird das Zama (Rahmen) jetzt abgegeben. Wenn jemand Interesse hat, oder jemanden kennt, sagt Bescheid. Steuersatz ist so gut wie neu, Sattelklemme gibts auch dazu. Auf Wunsch auch gern mit Kurbel und Vivid R2C 2014. Die originale E13 Kettenführung gibts umsonst dazu


----------



## 3K-Power (11. Februar 2015)

Mein individualisiertes Jabula gestern nach vorläufiger Fertigstellung. Laufradsatz wird noch getauscht und Reifen kommen andere drauf als diese grottenschlechten Schwalbe.

Bin es eine Saisson gefahren und hab Teile und Setup getestet; diesen Winter dann der Umbau auf mein persönliches Fahrprofil.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2015)

Willst du das so clean in der raw Optik lassen?

Ich perönlich würde noch ein paar Rahmendecals ranmachen und das Morewood Zeichen am Steuerrohr.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. Februar 2015)

Das Logo kommt natürlich wieder dran ans Steuerrohr; ansonsten werd ich's so lassen. Farbe der Laufräder da Hader ich noch... Soll auf jeden Fall ein Spoon Laufradsatz rein.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. Februar 2015)

Ich würde rote Naben und schwarze Felgen nehmen 

Oder rote Felgen und schwarze Naben.


----------



## 3K-Power (12. Februar 2015)

Ich Dacht an ein knalliges Orange?

Hab das am Rose Soulfire gesehen, hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen...

Müsst ich halt die Deckel der Hope Bremshebel wieder auf Original umbauen...

Das Spank rot is so dunkel wie ich finde.. Ich hab auch noch nicht so richtig herausfinden können ob die Spank Felgen eloxiert oder lackiert sind. Lackiert würde mir garnicht in Kram passen

Wollt auch noch das Casting der BOS in schwarz tauschen, aber da kriegt man anderswo schon beinahe ne Gabel für das Geld eines Castings...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hassel1976 (12. Februar 2015)

gefällt mir!


----------



## BigHighHit (16. Februar 2015)

Hi,

bei den Spank Teilen kann ich für Aufklärung sorgen...

Je nach Felgen-Modell sind die entweder eloxiert und dann handpoliert oder mattiert was durch Shootpeening realisiert wird.
Der orangene Spoon-LRS ist mattiert. 
Es gäbe da noch die Spank TweetTweet DJ-Felgen in orange und mit einer "gebürsteten" Oberläche. Das glänzt mehr als die 
mattierten Spoon´s. 
Ist optisch echt hochwertig. Die Felge misst 28mm Außenbreite und die haben auch an meinem Freerider 
gehalten. Gewicht passt auch. (Fotos gibt noch in meiner Galerie)
Die Felge gibt es aber leider nicht als kompletten LRS, so dass du hier einen Laufradbauer beauftragen müsstest. 

Die Spank Spike Race Felgen gab es bis letztes Jahr auch in orange mattiert, leider hat Spank die Farbe bei dem Modell gestrichen.


----------



## 3K-Power (16. Februar 2015)

Vielen Dank für die Infos!

Mir geht's bei den Felgen jetzt garnicht mal drum ob die halten oder nicht; die werden alle halten; aber ich hätte die gerne bissel breiter wenn ich mal weniger Druck fahre...

Optisch werd ich den 2000er dt Swiss erst mal drauf lassen; meine Gabel geht die Tage zum Service und wenn die Jungs mir da das Casting tatsächlich schwarz machen können dann stellt sich evtl wieder eine andere Situation dar. 

Wenn dann schwarze Felgen optisch auch passen würden dann hol ich mir zu den roten dt Swiss naben 729er Mavics und mach das Dekor ab. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Freerider1504 (24. Februar 2015)

Morewood Ndiza HT 2006


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (25. Februar 2015)

Hier mein Shova:





Nun mit kurzem Vorbau (70mm Thomson) und neuem SQ LAB 311 Lenker. Der Lenker gewinnt optisch keinen Blumentopf - überzeugt mich aber von der Ergonomie 

Grüße!


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. März 2015)

Ndiza HT wieder aufgebaut

Danke nochmals an @KHUJAND und @schneidwerk 

Die ersten Spyshots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (1. März 2015)

Schaut super aus!


----------



## Der_Einexx (8. März 2015)

Hier mal mein geliebtes kalula, seit 2 Tagen mit Bos idylle rare Air. Leider kein sehr gutes Bild aber man sollte was erkennen


----------



## 3K-Power (8. März 2015)

Meins fertig für 2015, mein Knie leider noch nicht...



















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## hixx (9. März 2015)

Makulu mal im Hometrail / Enduro-Tour Gewand mit Variostütze.
Mit 36Z braucht es zwar dicke Beine, aber der Bock geht besser die Berge hoch als gedacht.


----------



## Touben-xs (24. April 2015)

Jezz icke! Ist noch "serie" wird aber noch umlackiert und en satz MT7 verbaut und auf shimano schaltung umgebastelt.


----------



## 3K-Power (25. April 2015)

Kommst mit sram net zurecht?

...ich würd mal über eloxieren nachdenken weil Morewood hat wunderschöne saubere Schweißnähte die man nicht verstecken muss...

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## -hr- (9. Mai 2015)

So sieht mein Zuza für 2015 aus. Fox Luftdämpfer, Works Winkelsteuesatz (-2°) für einen flacheren Lenkwinkel und 1x9 Gangschaltung...

Gewicht: 15,5kg


----------



## Ibna (22. Mai 2015)

Moin Leute. Will den Rahmen verkaufen. Mit Steuersatz und und Sattelstütze. Steht jetzt seit nem Jahr rum, da ich nen anderen DHler habe. optional könnte ich noch ein BB mit Stylokurbel und oder einen Vivid Air mit zugeben. Bei Interesse könnt ihr mir eine PN schicken.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

High End Makulu


----------



## Jierdan (28. Mai 2015)

Ewww! Net so gern! Gibts das öfter/ist die Stelle als neuralgischer Punkt bekannt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manbearpig (28. Mai 2015)

Warst du nicht auch der mit der schleifenden Feder am Makulu? Und ich meine auch mal was mit nem Riss am Sitzrohr gelesen zu haben. Was ist daraus eigentlich geworden? Ach ja, mein Beileid


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

Ja ich bin der mit der schleifenden Feder um dem Riss am Oberrohr.
Mein´s wurde geschweißt und ich hab´s dann verkauft.

Das obige ist das von meinem Kumpel, hatten die Makulus zusammen gekauft. Seins hat etwas länger durchgehalten, aber für uns ist Morewood kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Wolfplayer (29. Mai 2015)

also mein Izimu ist die letzten 11 Monate im Heizungskeller nicht gerissen...hoffe ich doch 
weil fahre nur noch mein Swoop


----------



## gummikopf (10. Juni 2015)

Servus,
ich bin freudig erregt mich nun endlich auch als Morewoodbesitzer outen zu können 
Als Einstand hier gleich mal meine Rakete:


 
Isn Traum das Ding


----------



## Taxoffice! (25. Juni 2015)

Hi,
bin neuerdings stolzer Besitzer eines Jabula. Allerdings bin ich etwas verwirrt bezgl. der Buchsen. Auf der Homepage von Morewood steht, dass die Buchsen das Maß 25x8mm haben, die im Double Barrel verbauten sind aber 22x8mm. 
Könnte mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## 3K-Power (25. Juni 2015)

22 passt


----------



## Taxoffice! (25. Juni 2015)

Danke. Wenn ich fertig mit dem Aufbau bin, gibt's auch ein Bild vom Bike.


----------



## Thomas130 (10. August 2015)

Hi! ich bin jezt fertig mit der Einbau von mein R2C2 BoXXer auf mein Zuza.


----------



## hassel1976 (10. August 2015)

Möchte grad meinen Morewood Zula Rahmen verkaufen. Jemand von den Morewood Fans hier, der Interesse hat? (siehe Bikemarkt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drmccoy (10. August 2015)

@Thomas130  
berichte mal die tage über das allgemeine fahrverhalten mit der grossen gabel. danke


----------



## Deleted 357904 (20. August 2015)

Mein Shova LT.
Mittlerweile mit 2x10 und 450erFeder.


----------



## Jierdan (25. August 2015)

Sorry, aber ich finde den Aufbau inkonsequent, ich kenn das, ich bin selbst anfällig für sowas. Alles heavy duty und dann Nobby Nics und Leichtbaupedale. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt dazu raten, eine Spur durchzuziehen. Vorsicht: das ist meine persönliche Meinung die sich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung speist. Ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.
- Variante1: Entweder Luftfederelemente, z.B. Pike und Vivid Air und bei der Gelegenheit gleich Kurbel, Vorbau und HR-Bremsscheibe downsizen sowie KeFü entfernen. Damit kommt man dann auf ~14kg oder gar weniger raus und hat was ordentlich pedalierbares was auch nach 40km noch Spaß macht. Wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt, sieht das am Ende etwa so aus:

 Die Parktauglichkeit ist dann natürlich weg, wobei im Vergleich zum abgebildeten Aufbau immernoch gut 800g Potential vorhanden sind.


- Variante2: Schwalbe Supergravity-Reifen oder vergleichbares aufziehen und stabiliere Pedale verbauen und ein grundsoliden Parkbike fahren!


----------



## Deleted 357904 (25. August 2015)

Tendenziell hast Du natürlich recht. Aber ich habe damit derzeit eine prima Mischung gefunden. Das ShadowPlus hält die Kette ohne Führung supergut. Und mit 2x10 bin ich bergab schnell genug und bergauf ziemlich mobil. Ich stehe auf die Reifen – toller Grip. Für'n Park gibt es noch Muddy Marys. Tendenziell gibt es immer Potenzial für Gewichtsreduzierung. Aber wie gesagt: Derzeit habe ich die für mich beste Mischung... Sieht vielleicht bald schon wieder anders aus  Die Pedale sehen zart aus, haben aber schon Findlingen, Baumstümpfen und Treppenstufen getrotzt.


----------



## Thomas130 (27. September 2015)

Hi, ich muss leider von mein Bike trennen. Wenn jemand Interesse hat 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/654834-morewood-zuza-dh-freeride-gr-m-preisupdate


----------



## FeliXtreme (28. September 2015)

@Jierdan reicht der Dämpfer für den Park? Stimmt die Performance (Erwärmung)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (28. September 2015)

Nein, für den Park nehme ich einen dhx5 coil. Auf den lokalen trails hier reicht der Monarch aber dicke, aber die sind auch selten länger als 80hm ; )

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## biketraveller (23. November 2015)

Mein Shova LT


----------



## biketraveller (23. November 2015)

Mein Shova ST


----------



## PhatBiker (25. November 2015)

Ähmm . . . grün !!

Bitte, aber die Bremsleitungen gehören nicht nach aussen.
Siehe Foto von Zersch.


----------



## freebob (25. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich finde den Aufbau inkonsequent, ich kenn das, ich bin selbst anfällig für sowas. Alles heavy duty und dann Nobby Nics und Leichtbaupedale. Ich würde ehrlich gesagt dazu raten, eine Spur durchzuziehen. Vorsicht: das ist meine persönliche Meinung die sich aus meiner persönlichen Erfahrung speist. Ohne Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.
> - Variante1: Entweder Luftfederelemente, z.B. Pike und Vivid Air und bei der Gelegenheit gleich Kurbel, Vorbau und HR-Bremsscheibe downsizen sowie KeFü entfernen. Damit kommt man dann auf ~14kg oder gar weniger raus und hat was ordentlich pedalierbares was auch nach 40km noch Spaß macht. Wenn man es auf die Spitze treibt, sieht das am Ende etwa so aus:
> 
> Die Parktauglichkeit ist dann natürlich weg, wobei im Vergleich zum abgebildeten Aufbau immernoch gut 800g Potential vorhanden sind.
> ...


Ich habe auch noch einen Zama-Rahmen zu Hause rumliegen, und mir überlegt es evtl wieder aufzubauen. Dann auch leichter, Tretlager tiefer und weniger Federweg. Der Monarch hat 216er Einbaulänge, nehm ich an?


----------



## biketraveller (25. November 2015)

Granny smith sparkling green...zeitlos und formschön


----------



## gonzo79 (25. Januar 2016)

Mbuzi von 2010


----------



## Ibna (30. Januar 2016)

Moin,
mein Shova Rahmen + Parts muss weg...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/719483-morewood-shova-lt-2007-grosse-s-rahmenset

Cheers


----------



## hixx (7. März 2016)

so zum Abschied von einem tollen Bike.

Gibt es so im Bikemarkt.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/743473-morewood-makulu-grosse-s-2011


----------



## Deleted 355378 (2. April 2016)

Bad Wildbad 01.04.2016
War etwas feucht an diesem Tag ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtom9 (7. April 2016)

verkaufe ein schönes Mbuzi 160mm
siehe bikemarkt

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/759043-morewood-mbuzi


----------



## Jierdan (8. April 2016)

Hast du das mal probiert mit 650b? Beim zama hatte ich das auch vermutet, hab aber kein Rad zum testen da

Gesendet von meinem Z500 mit Tapatalk


----------



## biketraveller (13. Juni 2016)

Hier mein Shova ST nach ner kleinen Frischzellenkur...


----------



## chorge (16. Juni 2016)

Darf mein Jabula (noch nicht ganz fertig - KeFü fehlt z.B. noch) auch mitspielen?!


----------



## biketraveller (17. Juni 2016)

Ich frage mich echt wem die "neuen" Designs von Morewood gefallen?! Finde die haben stickermässig so einen leichten Baumarktfahrrad touch...


----------



## chorge (29. Juni 2016)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt wem die "neuen" Designs von Morewood gefallen?! Finde die haben stickermässig so einen leichten Baumarktfahrrad touch...


Diese "Flächen" hätten sie weglassen können! Auch vermisse ich den Elefanten im "Made in..."-Logo, aber das Bike fährt sich geil... So what?!


----------



## biketraveller (30. Juni 2016)

Geil fahren tun sich die Shovas auf jeden Fall!! Keine Frage....!


----------



## sub-xero (8. Juli 2016)

Kalula Eigenbau, 16,5 kg


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Sehr schick geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Juli 2016)

Rahmen vom Kumpel 











Mein ehemaliger Rahmen


----------



## chorge (12. Juli 2016)

Meine kleine Leasing-Tochter und ihr Mbuzi


----------



## m-g-d (18. Juli 2016)

Mein Morewood Izimu mit Dorado Pro und Vivid Air 16,2kg inklusive alles (trotz der Hölleschweren Reifen)


----------



## fone (11. November 2016)

Schon ziemlich ruhig hier...

Das rechte Bike passt hier rein. Wurde 2015 nicht gefahren und dieses Jahr wieder aktiviert. 
Nächste Saison darf es wieder mehr raus!


----------



## kopfkissen (11. November 2016)

zum Abschied nach einigen Jahren treuer Dienste


----------



## drmccoy (11. November 2016)

wie ? abschied ? davon kann man(n) sich doch nicht verabschieden .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kopfkissen (13. November 2016)

Der Rahmen kommt an die Wand, in Zukunft probier ich mal wie so ein Knolly fährt/fliegt


----------



## hassel1976 (14. November 2016)

Mein Morewood hab ich nicht mehr, daher vielleicht für euch interessant? Hab einen neuen, ungefahrenen 26er Stans LRS abzugeben: Naben Stans 3.3, Felgen Notubes ZTR Fow EX (aktuell vorn 20mm, hinten Schnellspanner Achsadapter verbaut)

Meldet euch bei Interesse einfach. Preislich einigt man sich bestimmt.


----------



## m-g-d (25. November 2016)

biketraveller schrieb:


> Ich frage mich echt wem die "neuen" Designs von Morewood gefallen?! Finde die haben stickermässig so einen leichten Baumarktfahrrad touch...


Hi, habe ein neues Makulu und ich finde es geil das die Sticker nur aufgeklebt sind und nicht unter dem Lack, somit kann man das Bike easy cleanen wenn sie nicht gefallen.....


----------



## Jierdan (25. November 2016)

freebob schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch einen Zama-Rahmen zu Hause rumliegen, und mir überlegt es evtl wieder aufzubauen. Dann auch leichter, Tretlager tiefer und weniger Federweg. Der Monarch hat 216er Einbaulänge, nehm ich an?



Ouh, jetzt erst wahrgenommen. Das ist ein 222er. Die gab es mal im Canyon Torque EN, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## m-g-d (25. November 2016)

mein aktuelles Morewood...ist aber auch schon etwas umgebaut...neue Bilder kommen wenn die SLS feder drin ist.


----------



## Pointner (26. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

falls jemand ein Izimu suchen sollte:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/866701-morewood-izimu-gr-m

Gruß Dominik


----------



## freebob (26. November 2016)

Jierdan schrieb:


> Ouh, jetzt erst wahrgenommen. Das ist ein 222er. Die gab es mal im Canyon Torque EN, soweit ich weiß.


 Kein Ding, hat sich eh erledigt. Bin ja kein Freund von den neuen, superlangen Geos, aber 380 Reach sind auch mir inzwischen doch zu wenig  Hab festgestellt dass ich bei meiner Größe (183cm) mit ca 420mm am besten klarkomme


----------



## Johnzon (30. November 2016)

Moinsen Gemeinde,

hier mein Projekt aus der letzten Verletzungspause. Schultergelenkpfanne gebrochen nach Abflug.
Habe Reste, Neuteile und 2nd Hand verwertet. Daraus ist was Schnuckeliges geworden, finde ich. Macht mit 1x11 und E13 9-44

  Monsterkassette auch bergauf Spass.
Hat jemand mal 650B beim Jabula probiert? Passt das mit dem Hinterbau?

Cheers


----------



## 3K-Power (30. November 2016)

Das dürfte nicht passen. Geht knapp zu.


----------



## biketraveller (2. Dezember 2016)

m-g-d schrieb:


> Hi, habe ein neues Makulu und ich finde es geil das die Sticker nur aufgeklebt sind und nicht unter dem Lack, somit kann man das Bike easy cleanen wenn sie nicht gefallen.....



ja klar, das schon...aber das design..???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gbo (6. Oktober 2017)

Wieder reaktiviert


----------

